# [3615Mavie] : Chroniques de geeks (tome 2)

## geekounet

Voici ici la seconde partie des Chroniques de geeks, le thread précédent étant devenu trop long  :Wink: 

Pour rappel, on peut parler ici de presque tout ce qu'on veut, plus ou moins off, et en particulier de ce qui ne mérite pas un topic dédié.  :Smile: Last edited by geekounet on Sat Feb 14, 2009 11:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dismantr

Waow ! Et ! On pourrait faire un best-of du premier tome, non ?

----------

## titoucha

 *Dismantr wrote:*   

> Waow ! Et ! On pourrait faire un best-of du premier tome, non ?

 

Super tu t'y colles   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## dapsaille

davidou2a > ouais exactement cette daube infame de clavier ..

 En plus le layout est "hardcoded" avec des dips sur les modèles jusqu'au 5 et à partir du modèle 6 (le mien) plus de dips/switchs donc dans l'os tu restes en qwerty :p

 Sinon fun le spacecadet connaissais pas cette horreur ^^

http://world.std.com/~jdostale/kbd/SpaceCadet1.jpeg

J'adore la touche HYPER :p

----------

## Dismantr

 *Quote:*   

> Super tu t'y colles 

 

@titoucha : Ben vu le taf, j'suis pas près d'avoir fini !   :Rolling Eyes:  ; Mais bon, je sais que tu va m'aider, donc ça va  :Mr. Green: ...

----------

## davidou2a

@Dapsaille : pour le SpaceCadet je crois pas l'avoir deja vu en reel celui la... en tout cas c'est a vomir  :Wink: 

EDIT ***

http://vulgum.org/spip.php?article843 << faire un DVORAK maison  :Razz: 

EDIT2 ***

Je m'entraine a apprendre le DVORAK mais sans regarder les touches comme ça pas besoin de modifier le clavier...

j'utilise cette configuration là >> http://foulmetal.free.fr/wiki/clavier-dvorak-fr.png

et pour pas me faire chier lors de l'apprentissage j'utilise les commandes suivantes :

```
davidou@Isula ~ $ setxkbmap -layout dvorak -variant fr

davidou@Isula ~ $ setxkbmap -layout fr
```

pour activer/désactiver dvorak :p

----------

## _Seth_

Trop fort le space cadet !

J'ai un petit souvenir ému pour le clavier du spectrum avec ses touches en plastique mou, façon marshmallow perimé.

----------

## davidou2a

Sinon pour les DVORAKiens j'ai trouvé ça :

http://www.datacal.com/dvorak-keyboard-overlays.htm

http://www.datacal.com/custom-overlays.htm

----------

## lmarcini

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> Trop fort le space cadet !
> 
> J'ai un petit souvenir ému pour le clavier du spectrum avec ses touches en plastique mou, façon marshmallow perimé.

 

Il y avait aussi celui du ZX81, façon "privé de marshmallow" avec des soit-disant touches sensitives...

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

Des nouvelles de Gentoo 2008.0 sur labo linux...

----------

## ghoti

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> Il y avait aussi celui du ZX81, façon "privé de marshmallow" avec des soit-disant touches sensitives...

 

Ouais, voir ici !  :Rolling Eyes: 

Le moins qu'on puisse dire, c'est que c'était loin d'être "sensitif" ni même sensible. Une vraie galère !

D'ailleurs, à l'époque, je m'étais fabriqué mon propre clavier avec des boutons poussoirs mécaniques : c'était nettement plus précis.

Il doit encore traîner quelque part au fond du grenier. Si j'arrive à le retrouver, je tâcherai d'en faire une photo  :Wink: 

----------

## lmarcini

J'en ai un qui traîne également (avec une extension 16 Ko), le plus difficile étant de trouver une TV UHF/VHF pour le brancher...

----------

## xaviermiller

et avec une carte tuner analogique ?

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Le rock est-il mort ??

----------

## kwenspc

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Le rock est-il mort ??

 

Lui c'est sûr, "rock" ou pas, il se drogue... À donf!  :Laughing: 

----------

## nico_calais

Tiens question à la con ? Vous connaissaez des anti-rootkits gratuits version windows ? Qui ferait un peu comme chkrootkit.

----------

## geekounet

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> Tiens question à la con ? Vous connaissaez des anti-rootkits gratuits version windows ? Qui ferait un peu comme chkrootkit.

 

Tu peux y installer ça  :Smile: 

----------

## nico_calais

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *nico_calais wrote:*   Tiens question à la con ? Vous connaissaez des anti-rootkits gratuits version windows ? Qui ferait un peu comme chkrootkit. 
> 
> Tu peux y installer ça 

 

Bah bordel, j'aimerai bien  :Very Happy: 

Mais ce pauvre PC est condamné à vivre ses dernirères heures avec windows...

----------

## geekounet

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*    *nico_calais wrote:*   Tiens question à la con ? Vous connaissaez des anti-rootkits gratuits version windows ? Qui ferait un peu comme chkrootkit. 
> 
> Tu peux y installer ça  
> 
> Bah bordel, j'aimerai bien 
> ...

 

Triste fin :'(

----------

## julroy67

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *nico_calais wrote:*    *geekounet wrote:*    *nico_calais wrote:*   Tiens question à la con ? Vous connaissaez des anti-rootkits gratuits version windows ? Qui ferait un peu comme chkrootkit. 
> 
> Tu peux y installer ça  
> 
> Bah bordel, j'aimerai bien 
> ...

 

Qu'a-t-il fait pour mériter ça ???   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ghoti

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> Mais ce pauvre PC est condamné à vivre ses dernirères heures avec windows...

 

Comdamné par qui ?   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Aux armes etc. !

----------

## nico_calais

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *nico_calais wrote:*   Mais ce pauvre PC est condamné à vivre ses dernirères heures avec windows... 
> 
> Comdamné par qui ?  
> 
> Aux armes etc. !

 

Condamné par toutes les boites et tous les users qui ne croient qu'en windows.

Perso, je preferrais de loin un nux pour les postes clients...

Mais bon, niveau serveur c'est déjà mieux  :Smile: 

----------

## swilmet

Pour le dvorak il y a un projet intéressant : fr-dvorak-bépo.

J'ai essayé quelques jours et puis j'ai abandonné... Comme je dois utiliser souvent de l'azerty je préfère ne pas mélanger les 2.

----------

## E11

Tient, je me posais une question... pourquoi tout ce que fait revdep-rebuild n'est-il pas inclus dans emerge (et donc les mises à jours) ? car après tout on doit quand même y passer... alors autant que ce soit fait directement, non ?  :Razz: 

et question subsidiaire  :Razz:  pourquoi ne devait-on jamais le faire avant ?

----------

## kopp

Comment ça "ne devait on jamais le faire avant ?" ?

Il a toujours fallu faire des revdep rebuilds après certaine mise à jour, que je sache...

Sinon, je pense qu'il n'est pas inclus parce que ça rajoute des compilations, etc, qui ne sont pas proposé au départ quand tu lances emerge. Par conséquent, c'est normal que ce soit à l'utilisateur de le faire, afin qu'une compilation soit explicite. En général, quand ça s'impose portage te laisse un message pour pas que tu oublies !

----------

## E11

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Comment ça "ne devait on jamais le faire avant ?" ?
> 
> Il a toujours fallu faire des revdep rebuilds après certaine mise à jour, que je sache...
> 
> Sinon, je pense qu'il n'est pas inclus parce que ça rajoute des compilations, etc, qui ne sont pas proposé au départ quand tu lances emerge. Par conséquent, c'est normal que ce soit à l'utilisateur de le faire, afin qu'une compilation soit explicite. En général, quand ça s'impose portage te laisse un message pour pas que tu oublies !

 

Ah bon, ça se faisait avant aussi ?  :Mr. Green:  (je veux dire il y a quelques années ?) car je l'avais jamais utilisé avant lol et mon système tournait très bien (même si j'étais dans une période où je reformatais beaucoup plus souvent que maintenant...)

Sinon, c'est une façon de voir les choses pour le "pourquoi il n'est pas intégré"... je trouverais quand même ça plus pratique que ça soit directement implémenté dans emerge vu qu'il faut quand même le faire après lol (où du moins dans la majorité des cas  :Razz: ) mais on va pas rentré dans un débat la-dessus  :Razz: 

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Sinon, c'est une façon de voir les choses pour le "pourquoi il n'est pas intégré"... je trouverais quand même ça plus pratique que ça soit directement implémenté dans emerge vu qu'il faut quand même le faire après lol (où du moins dans la majorité des cas ) mais on va pas rentré dans un débat la-dessus 

 

La nécessité d'un revdep-rebuild dépend grandement de ce que tu viens de mettre à jour. Si tu jettes à un oeil à ton emerge -Duav world, tu vois ce qui va être mis à jour, et si il n'y a pas de lib --> pas besoin d'un revdep-rebuild qui est une opération plutôt longue.

Perso, ça me ferait chier de me taper un revdep-rebuild complet alors que je viens juste de mettre à jour une série de paquets mineurs ou dont je sais pertinement qu'ils ne sont pas des dépendances de quelqu'un d'autres ...

----------

## geekounet

Sinon ça serai bien un système comme avec les ports de FreeBSD, qui conserve les vieilles libs dans un coin à part (/usr/local/lib/compat/pkg) faisant partie toujours du LDPATH. Ainsi le linking des applications n'est pas cassé, pas besoin de recompiler pour un rien, et tout continue de fonctionner  :Smile: 

----------

## E11

Bah emerge ne serait pas capable de repéré tout seul quand un revdep-rebuild est nécessaire ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Sinon on pourrait l'implémenter comme une option d'emerge... un "--revdep-rebuild" dans la commande d'update par exemple  :Razz: 

----------

## Temet

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Bah emerge ne serait pas capable de repéré tout seul quand un revdep-rebuild est nécessaire ? 

 

Vu le temps qu'un revdep-rebuild met à détecter ce qu'il a à recompiler (s'il a besoin de recompiler), je te laisse tirer ta propre conclusion.

----------

## E11

Ben les packages ayant besoin d'un revdep-rebuild pourrait par exemple dire "j'ai besoin d'un revdep-rebuild" et donc emerge ferait un revdep-rebuild au bout de l'emerge... Si par contre il n'en a pas besoin emerge ne ferait rien et dans le cas où "il est possible qu'un revdep-rebuild soit nécessaire mais pas toujours" laisser le choix à l'utilisateur de le faire ou non...

Maintenant c'est peut-être compliqué à mettre en place en quel cas la solution de l'option de portage serait meilleure, mais je doute qu'une telle option soit réellement plus compliqué à mettre en oeuvre qu'un message d'avertissement pour les packages où un revdep-rebuild est nécessaire, non ?

D'ailleurs, je n'ai rien contre la façon dont c'est fait pour le moment... je trouves juste ça très "bizarre" de laisser un composant essentiel des mises à jours hors de portage et cela sans aucune automatisation autre qu'un avertissement disant que ce serait bien de le faire lol

----------

## guilc

En théorie (je dis bien en "théorie"), l'outil revdep-rebuild devrait être inutile, dans le cadre d'une gestion du versionning des libs dans portage.

En effet, il n'y a besoin de recompiler des paquets pour dépendances de librairies cassées que si le majeur de la version de la lib change (attention, on parle bien de version de lib (http://www.gnu.org/software/libtool/manual/html_node/Versioning.html#Versioning), pas de la version du package : les 2 peuvent être différents), ce qui implique une casse de la compatibilité binaire ascendante, ainsi qu'une renumérotation des ".so". Et ça, portage pourrait le savoir facilement lors de l'upgrade des libs...

Donc, lors de la MAJ d'une lib, portage est capable de savoir que la compatibilité binaire a été cassée => "qdepend -Q lib-qui-casse-la-compat-binaire" donne directement les paquets qui sont cassé par la MAJ de cette lib.

Donc on peut connaître les paquets cassés sans analyser tous les liens dynamiques du disque dur (ce que fait revdep-rebuild)...

D'ailleurs je crois que ce sujet a été à un moment évoqué sur la ML gentoo-dev, puis était passé aux oubliettes...

----------

## xaviermiller

 *darkagonik wrote:*   

> Pour le dvorak il y a un projet intéressant : fr-dvorak-bépo.
> 
> J'ai essayé quelques jours et puis j'ai abandonné... Comme je dois utiliser souvent de l'azerty je préfère ne pas mélanger les 2.

 

mouais, mais pour coder, bof bof...

----------

## gregool

[MessagePerso]

puisqu'on est dans le rubrique ma life, il était une fois un road trip Pologne France en bus, dans ce bus je m'attends à 20heures de solitude et la! je m'asseois à coté d'un Geek !

Je luis dis que j'utilise Debian, il a un ptit sourire en coin et il me dit :

"raaa Debian...Gentoo ! franchement essaie Gentoo, c'est fffffff c trop ffffff, tu vas voir tu vas essayer tu vas oublier Debian,

ça marche tres bien mais franchement Gentoo, c'est ffffff...essaie essaie...tu vas apprendre plein de choses, et meme si tu petes ta distrib une fois ou 2 lache pas le morceaux, recommence tu vas voir !  tu va pas regretter !"

Et ben j'ai pas retenu son prénom, j'ai aucun contact avec ce brave gars depuis, mais aujourd'hui est venu le jour de dire:

"merci mon pote"

j'avais plein d'apriori a la con sur Gentoo avant d'essayer et franchement je regrette pas, j'ai suivi son conseil jusqu'au bout puisque j'ai pété 3 fois mon systeme en 3mois   :Very Happy:  et franchement et d'un je regrette pas et je confirme que c'est carrement trop "fffff"

et en plus je trouve la communauté super sympa ! quand on est un qu'un gros noob c'est bien agréable !

Beaucoup de gens doivent le penser mais personne ne l'écrit alors gregool l'ecrit !

gregool vous aime les mecs !   :Mr. Green:  [/MessagePerso]

----------

## Oupsman

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> Tiens question à la con ? Vous connaissaez des anti-rootkits gratuits version windows ? Qui ferait un peu comme chkrootkit.

 

Rootkitrevealer

J'arrive trop tard ?   :Embarassed: 

Sinon moi j'ai supprimé Gentoo de mon PC de bureau et j'ai mis Opensuse  :Embarassed: 

Aïe, pas sur la tête. Je me sauve.

----------

## Dismantr

 *Quote:*   

> Sinon moi j'ai supprimé Gentoo de mon PC de bureau et j'ai mis Opensuse

 

Ben explique ! c'est quoi tes motivations ? T'as quoi à dire pour ta défense avant qu'on te lapide ?   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## geekounet

 *Dismantr wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Sinon moi j'ai supprimé Gentoo de mon PC de bureau et j'ai mis Opensuse 
> 
> Ben explique ! c'est quoi tes motivations ? T'as quoi à dire pour ta défense avant qu'on te lapide ?    

 

Bah c'est vite deviné, connaissant ses penchants : OpenSuse => Novell => Microsoft  :Laughing: 

----------

## Temet

Elle n'est pas mal OpenSuse.

Je me rappelle à l'époque ou j'avais un partage de connexion, c'était une galère pour le non initié.

J'utilisais même Firestarter juste pour ça!!!

Avec OpenSuse, en trois clics je partageais ma connexion.

Le seul hic que j'ai eu avec c'est que.......... c'est lourdddddddddd, et leeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnttttttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## dapsaille

 *gregool wrote:*   

> [MessagePerso]
> 
> puisqu'on est dans le rubrique ma life, il était une fois un road trip Pologne France en bus, dans ce bus je m'attends à 20heures de solitude et la! je m'asseois à coté d'un Geek !
> 
> Je luis dis que j'utilise Debian, il a un ptit sourire en coin et il me dit :
> ...

 

Dingue moi j'était le mec sur le siège derrière qui prenait des notes :p

 Je déconne hein ^^

 En tout cas super trip ton voyage la :p

----------

## Magic Banana

La Free Software Foundation Europe vient de publier cet article très bien argumenté (mais malheureusement pas encore traduit en français) concernant l'OOXML.

La fondation rappelle ainsi que Micro$oft justifiait la nécessité d'un deuxième format standardisé destiné à la bureautique par le fait que de nombreux utilisateurs souhaitent disposer d'un standard assurant la retro-comptabilité avec les anciens formats M$ Office (dont les formats sont, à ce jour, toujours fermés). En soit c'est déjà un contre-sens pour un organisme de standardisation sensé promouvoir les bonnes pratiques techniques et surtout pas perpétrer les erreurs du passé. Mieux, Micro$oft a retiré de ses dernières suites logiciels, le support de ces vieux formats (c'est les clients qui sont contents). Il n'y a donc plus aucune raison pour un deuxième standard.

Qui plus est, la FSFE rappelle que ce format tel qu'il est documenté aujourd'hui n'est implémenté nul part. Pas même dans M$ Office 2007. Micro$oft ne se gène pas pour les développer indépendamment des modifications demandées par l'ISO. De toute façon, il n'y a, contrairement à l'ODF, aucun problème d'incompatibilité puisque M$ Office est le seul logiciel les implémentant.

Bref, l'ISO est utilisé dans un but purement mercantile. Une fois la standardisation obtenue (de cette façon abjecte), Micro$oft se vantera d'être standard ISO . La FSFE rappelle en fin d'article que ce n'est pas la première fois que Micro$oft utilise l'ISO d'une manière aussi honteuse (mettre en avant un standard qui ne sera jamais implémenté).

----------

## billiob

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> (dont les formats sont, à ce jour, toujours fermés)

 

Plus depuis le 15 Février 2008 : http://www.microsoft.com/interop/docs/OfficeBinaryFormats.mspx

J'ai lu la spécification du format ISF, et c'est bof bof mais c'est déja bien.

Si certains souhaitent que j'argumente, je le ferai volontiers, mais ça risque d'être indigeste pour les autres.

Humour : Interoperability by design. ... ou pas ...

----------

## Temet

 *billiob wrote:*   

> Humour : Interoperability by design. ... ou pas ...

 

J'ai apprécié le lien en haut à gauche pour installer Silverlight  :Wink: 

PS : quelqu'un a trouvé une méthode pour bosser avec un collègue qui est le dernier des connards finis?

----------

## Dismantr

Ouais... Tu fais ton taf avec lui, puis tu vas te défouler dans ton club de boxe avant de rentrer chez toi...   :Crying or Very sad: 

Perso, si c'est au niveau de son comportement par rapport au travail, j'essaye de lui en parler. Si c'est au niveau de son caractère et de sa façon de percevoir le monde... Ben, là, t'y peut rien...  :Evil or Very Mad:   Subis avec le sourire, finis rapidement ce projet, et fait tout pour ne plus avoir à bosser avec, si possible.... Et inscris toi à un sport qui défoule ; ça peut aider...

Condoléances...

----------

## DidgeriDude

 *Temet wrote:*   

> PS : quelqu'un a trouvé une méthode pour bosser avec un collègue qui est le dernier des connards finis?

 

C'est dans ces moments où Counter est un pur délice   :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Ouais je prends déjà sur moi ... depuis janvier je suis sur un truc avec lui, mais je commence sérieusement à être au bord de la crise là. Hier j'arrivais pas à dormir tellement j'avais envie d'incruster l'empreinte de sa face dans les murs du bureau...

Je crois que dès que l'occasion se présentera, je dirai que je préfèrerais ne pas bosser avec lui.

Le hic c'est qu'en fait on n'est pas nombreux à vouloir bosser avec lui... surtout que lui, bosser, c'est pas son fort...

----------

## _Seth_

 *Temet wrote:*   

> PS : quelqu'un a trouvé une méthode pour bosser avec un collègue qui est le dernier des connards finis?

 

Tu te répète tous les jours que tu as de la chance car tu n'as qu'un collègue comme ça et que ce n'est pas toute la boîte qui est pourrie  :Wink: 

----------

## nico_calais

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *nico_calais wrote:*   Tiens question à la con ? Vous connaissaez des anti-rootkits gratuits version windows ? Qui ferait un peu comme chkrootkit. 
> 
> Rootkitrevealer
> 
> J'arrive trop tard ?  
> ...

 

Nan nan, c'est nickel. ça pourra toujours servir   :Wink: 

Je te donne pas 2 semaines avant que tu repartes sous gentoo. 

Resistance is futile ! You will be assimilated   :Razz: 

----------

## kopp

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   PS : quelqu'un a trouvé une méthode pour bosser avec un collègue qui est le dernier des connards finis? 
> 
> Tu te répète tous les jours que tu as de la chance car tu n'as qu'un collègue comme ça et que ce n'est pas toute la boîte qui est pourrie 

 

Tiens, ceci pourra certaiment t'être utile, aussi  :Smile: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *Dismantr wrote:*    *Quote:*   Sinon moi j'ai supprimé Gentoo de mon PC de bureau et j'ai mis Opensuse 
> 
> Ben explique ! c'est quoi tes motivations ? T'as quoi à dire pour ta défense avant qu'on te lapide ?     
> 
> Bah c'est vite deviné, connaissant ses penchants : OpenSuse => Novell => Microsoft 

 

 :Rolling Eyes:  ah tient oui j'y avais pas pensé à ça  :Rolling Eyes: 

Révolution  :Exclamation:  Windows XP (32 bits) n'a pas fonctionné sur mon PC de bureau depuis 8 jours  :Exclamation: 

J'ai utilisé la gentoo pas du tout uptodate que j'avais dessus pour tester le dématricage avec ufraw en 64 bits. J'ai décidé de tester une chaine "complète" de traitement de l'image avec Linux en 64 bits. Et les temps de traitements n'ont rien à voir avec les mêmes traitements en 32 bits sur XP (non la différence d'OS n'explique pas une telle différence). 

J'ai donc mis de coté Gentoo (trop de taf pour les mises à jours) sur mon PC (pour l'instant   :Razz:  ) parce que j'ai besoin d'un truc rapidement disponible et full-features sans y passer 4 jours. Et donc sans me faire ch.er (traitement d'images RAW sortant d'un EOS 10D), pour tests. 

J'ai testé la Fedora en 64 bits : gros soucis de stabilité sur mon PC, donc exit ). Je ne veux pas Mandriva parce que depuis le départ de Gaël Duval, cette distribution est devenue encore plus n'importe quoi qu'avant. Je n'avais pas envie d'installer Ubuntu ... Debian, ne me faites pas rire ... 

Donc OpenSuse parce que la version 10.3 est bien léchée et me plait bien. Mais je ne pense pas la garder très longtemps ... Maintenant que j'ai testé comme je veux et que je sais que ça marche bien, je vais repasser à une Gentoo 64 bits mitonnée aux p'tits oignons (et recommencer à traiter mes raws en 32 bits sur mon portable pendant l'installation  :Sad:  )

----------

## nico_calais

 *kopp wrote:*   

>  *_Seth_ wrote:*    *Temet wrote:*   PS : quelqu'un a trouvé une méthode pour bosser avec un collègue qui est le dernier des connards finis? 
> 
> Tu te répète tous les jours que tu as de la chance car tu n'as qu'un collègue comme ça et que ce n'est pas toute la boîte qui est pourrie  
> 
> Tiens, ceci pourra certaiment t'être utile, aussi 

 

Haha. ça me fait penser que j'en ai "cassé" un l'autre jour et j'attend toujours le retour de bâton :p

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Je n'avais pas envie d'installer Ubuntu ... Debian, ne me faites pas rire ...

 

Ah ? Je préfère infiniment plus ces deux distribution à Suse qui abreuve l'utilisateur de logiciels propriétaires et pactise avec le diable en personne. Et puis aptitute c'est quand même autre chose que YaST. Question stabilité (puisque cela semble constituer une priorité), il n'y a rien de mieux que Debian GNU/Linux 4.0r3 (sortie il y a quelques jours).Last edited by Magic Banana on Tue Feb 19, 2008 11:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geekounet

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Question stabilité (puisque cela semble constituer une priorité), il n'y a rien de mieux que Debian GNU/Linux 4.0r3 (sortie il y a quelques jours).

 

Haaa si, une bonne OpenBSD 4.2  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Haaa si, une bonne OpenBSD 4.2 

 

Le pc éteint, pas plus stable.

ok,   :Arrow:  []

----------

## davidou2a

Je préfère aussi et de loin une debian-stable a une suse, mandrake euh mandriva (décidément je m'y ferai jamais) ou une cochonnerie de fedora 8...

au panthéon des distro que j'ai testé que j'ai pas aimé je cite :

Caldera Linux : (Pourquoi? SCO C'est le mal !)

Lycoris Desktop (ex Redmond Linux) : (pourquoi? aucune utilité)

Suse / OpenSuse : (Pourquoi? bah j'aime pas et Yast pue du Q)

Mandrake (avec une nostalgie pour la 7.1 je crois qui avait des tracto-pelle en image lors de l'install, bourrin comme truc  :Razz: ) : (Pourquoi? trop lourd et pas assez instructif, trop end-user pour moi)

Fedora : (pourquoi? c'est un patchwork de soft en vrac pour moi, des services en echoué a l'init des la fin de l'install... impardonable... et yum c'est bof bof...)

Corel-linux :  (Pourquoi? hum je sais plus trop j'etais mitigé)

Sabayon :  (Pourquoi? rien de plus qu'une gentoo avec plein de blink blink et un peu mal foutue je trouve)

Par contre dans mon coeur c'est exclusivement :

LFS/BLFS

Gentoo

Sinon j'aime bien aussi les BSD (ça fera plaisir a Geekounet   :Rolling Eyes:  )

ainsi que : Slackware, Slax, CentOS, DamnSmall, Xubuntu et Mint...

et pour le coté stabe rien ne vaut  solaris et BeOS, ok je connais le chemin   :Rolling Eyes:   :Arrow:  []

----------

## geekounet

Ya un truc qui m'a fait un peu rire avec Linux Mint, en voyant leur slogan From freedom came elegance... évoquer le libre dans leur slogan alors qu'ils fournissent des drivers et softs proprio de base dés l'install, je trouve ça un peu gonflé  :Razz: 

----------

## davidou2a

De la liberté vient l'elegance.. ^^ ouais c'est élégant de blinder de drivers proprio  :Smile: 

sinon l'un de vous a t'il deja essayé haïku?  moi je l'avais testé pour faire mumuse  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sinon l'un de vous a t'il deja essayé haïku?  moi je l'avais testé pour faire mumuse 

 

ça sert juste à ça en même temps :]

(sinon c'est pas "vint" ? ok je fais mon chieur ce soir)

----------

## boozo

@kwen : [RàV] C'est intentionnel les rébus pour les noms de scripts ? ai raté un concours ? (gensrv... chenvr...)

le second a un bon potentiel mnémotechnique...   :Laughing: 

----------

## xaviermiller

"chenvr", ça fume...

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   Je n'avais pas envie d'installer Ubuntu ... Debian, ne me faites pas rire ... 
> 
> Ah ? Je préfère infiniment plus ces deux distribution à Suse qui abreuve l'utilisateur de logiciels propriétaires et pactise avec le diable en personne. Et puis aptitute c'est quand même autre chose que YaST. Question stabilité (puisque cela semble constituer une priorité), il n'y a rien de mieux que Debian GNU/Linux 4.0r3 (sortie il y a quelques jours).

 

Je suis curieux. C'est une seconde nature chez moi. J'essaye tout et je n'ai d'apriori sur rien. J'administre une demi douzaine de Debian au bureau (et 3 RHEL 4). Pour un OS serveur, il n'y a pas mieux. Pour un poste de travail, il y'a ... Ubuntu, que j'ai utilisé (en version K) sur un PC portable pendant 2 ans. 

Par contre, Opensuse j'avais pas essayé depuis 5 ans minimum (elle s'appelait encore Suse tout court à l'époque). 

Je n'ai personnellement aucun problème avec les logiciels non libres. Opensuse ne me semble pas farcie de logiciels propriétaires, du moins dans la version de base à l'installation. Il n'y a même pas de codec audio non libres  :Rolling Eyes: , ce qui oblige, avant de pouvoir écouter deux trois morceaux, à installer tout ce qui manque. 

Mais si tu avais lu mes messages avant, tu aurais vu que je souhaitais juste un prototypage rapide de ce que je voulais faire. Je suis satisfait, maintenant je vais pouvoir attaquer l'installation d'une Gentoo 64 bits mitonée aux p'tits oignons   :Smile:   :Razz:  J'en salive d'avance.

----------

## Temet

Ouais Magic, Yast c'est de la merde, on est d'accord.

Cependant, tu peux utiliser Smart à la place, et il déchire les mamans ours.

Dire que Yast était envié de tous il y a quelques années...

----------

## DidgeriDude

Et certains parmi vous se sont-ils amusés avec Vixta

----------

## Temet

Non.

Mais sourceforge, ça devient quasi inutilisable tellement c'est lent...

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Question stabilité (puisque cela semble constituer une priorité), il n'y a rien de mieux que Debian GNU/Linux 4.0r3 (sortie il y a quelques jours).

 

D'ailleurs, je réagis un peu tard mais cette phrase me pose un problème : comment peut-on être sûr de la stabilité de cette distribution alors qu'elle n'est sortie qu'il y'a quelques jours  :Question: 

Là actuellement, je suis en train de rassembler de la documentation en vu de l'installation d'une Gentoo 64 Bits orientée traitement de l'image sur mon C2D. Y'a du taf ...

----------

## DidgeriDude

Juste par curiosité Oupsman, qu'entends-tu par "orientée traitement de l'image" ?

----------

## Oupsman

Retouche photo dans un premier temps, création de panoramas, Dématricage de fichiers bruts sortis de mon 10D, gestion de ma photothèque (fichiers déposés sur un serveur Samba), ce genre de choses quoi ....

----------

## DidgeriDude

OK pour la reste mais ça :

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Dématricage de fichiers bruts sortis de mon 10D

  je n'ai pas la moindre idée de ce dont tu parles !

----------

## Oupsman

 *DidgeriDude wrote:*   

> OK pour la reste mais ça :
> 
>  *Oupsman wrote:*   Dématricage de fichiers bruts sortis de mon 10D  je n'ai pas la moindre idée de ce dont tu parles !

 

Oulà ... 

Mon appareil photo numérique (Canon EOS 10D, réflex numérique), permet de produire des photos dans un format JPEG comme tous les autres APN, mais aussi dans un format CRW, propre à Canon et complètement propriétaire (argh, j'en vois qui bondissent à l'évocation de ce mot). Contrairement aux fichiers JPEG, les fichiers CRW n'ont subis aucun traitement numérique d'aucune sorte, ce sont les données brutes du capteur de l'APN. On y attache en plus quelques informations supplémentaires comme les conditions de prises de vue, la balance des blancs et d'autres petites choses.

Ces fichiers ne sont pas exploitables en tant que tel. Donc on les passe dans un soft de traitement ( qui inclut en autre un dématricage) afin d'obtenir des fichiers exploitables par un logiciel de retouche comme Gimp, photoshop, Paint shop pro ou que sais-je encore. L'avantage  :Question:  Les fichiers RAW qui sortent d'un canon sont codés sur 12 bits pour chaque couleur primaire. On a donc une profondeur de couleurs bien plus importante. Donc quand on sort d'un fichier RAW, on ne fait pas de JPEG, mais du TIFF 16 bits ou du PNG 16 bits, afin de garder la profondeur de couleurs. C'est là que Gimp pèche un peu d'ailleurs : il ne sait pas travailler sur plus de 8 bits par couleur primaire. 

Pour réveiller tout le monde après ces explications techniques, une photo prise avec un 10D, en raw, et traitée entièrement sous Linux (opensuse en l'occurence) : Monsieur le chat

EDIT : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Caldera Linux : (Pourquoi? SCO C'est le mal !) 
> 
> 

 

Ouais ... C'est dommage d'ailleurs parce qu'ils produisaient de bons Unix, hyper stables. Et un des deux (Unixware), offrait des performances hors du commun (bien au delà de Linux à l'époque), en plus d'offrir en 2001 des fonctionnalités très avancées, comme les Non Stop Clusters par exemple. 

Le fait que j'ai bossé sur Unixware pendant 1 an me fait recevoir encore maintenant des propositions de postes. Et ce sont toujours pour assister la société dans une migration vers autre chose (Linux, ou Unix propriétaires). 

Ouais, dommage que SCO se soit tiré une balle dans le pied avec cette histoire.

----------

## DidgeriDude

Merci beaucoup pour cette explication on ne peut plus claire !

Et très beau le chat... Quand je pense que certains ici (peut-être moi d'ailleurs) finiront par tuer ses petits, c'est moche quand même  :Laughing: 

[EDIT] Oh ! je suis passé Guru !!

Je me rapproche donc du record des plus de 18300 messages de NeddySeagoon, même si bien plus lentement que sûrement...

----------

## d2_racing

NeddySeagoon, c'est un admin et je crois qu'il s'est présenté sur le prochain conseil de Gentoo.

Il semble être online jours et nuits.

----------

## DidgeriDude

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> NeddySeagoon, c'est un admin et je crois qu'il s'est présenté sur le prochain conseil de Gentoo.

 Donc c'est pas un bot !   :Laughing: 

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Il semble être online jours et nuits.

 Tu m'étonnes...

----------

## marvin rouge

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mon appareil photo numérique (Canon EOS 10D, réflex numérique), permet de produire des photos dans un format JPEG comme tous les autres APN, mais aussi dans un format CRW, propre à Canon et complètement propriétaire (argh, j'en vois qui bondissent à l'évocation de ce mot). Contrairement aux fichiers JPEG, les fichiers CRW n'ont subis aucun traitement numérique d'aucune sorte, ce sont les données brutes du capteur de l'APN. On y attache en plus quelques informations supplémentaires comme les conditions de prises de vue, la balance des blancs et d'autres petites choses.
> 
> Ces fichiers ne sont pas exploitables en tant que tel. Donc on les passe dans un soft de traitement ( qui inclut en autre un dématricage) afin d'obtenir des fichiers exploitables par un logiciel de retouche comme Gimp, photoshop, Paint shop pro ou que sais-je encore. L'avantage  Les fichiers RAW qui sortent d'un canon sont codés sur 12 bits pour chaque couleur primaire. On a donc une profondeur de couleurs bien plus importante. Donc quand on sort d'un fichier RAW, on ne fait pas de JPEG, mais du TIFF 16 bits ou du PNG 16 bits, afin de garder la profondeur de couleurs. C'est là que Gimp pèche un peu d'ailleurs : il ne sait pas travailler sur plus de 8 bits par couleur primaire. 

 

Yo !

j'ai 2 petites questions, à ce propos:

 - quel soft pour "derawtiser" ? j'avais testé ufraw, mais bof, ça me plaisait pas trop pour les réglages. J'ai aussi testé Bibble (proprio et payant), qu j'ai trouvé plutôt bon sur le bruit dans les basses lumières, mais pour une approche "photographe" il est pas très intuitif. Et j'en reviens toujours à LightZone (proprio avec une politique bizarre envers Linux) qui me fait du boulot correct simplement.

 - et la calibration d'écran ? comment tu fais ? argyllcms + la sonde kivabien ? (on m'a prêté une spyder2, mais pour l'instant je n'ai pas calibré sous linux)

+

----------

## kwenspc

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Yo !
> 
> j'ai 2 petites questions, à ce propos:
> ...

 

Je te renvois sur le tuto de guilc sur sa page perso: http://www.xwing.info/?p=digikam

Sans vouloir jouer au lèche botte, c'est un très bon tuto, très didactique donc un novice aura aucun mal à le suivre.

----------

## marvin rouge

Merci pour le lien (mais attention, sa calibration d'écran est "manuelle").

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Si vous voulez une adresse IPv6 (un /64 même) et que vous n'êtes pas chez Free (où y'a une astuce pour avoir l'IPv6 même quand on n'est pas dégroupé), bonne nouvelle  Hurricane Electric vient d'ouvrir deux serveurs de tunnels en Europe (Londres et Francfort).

Ce n'est pas le premier Tunnel Broker a fournir des serveurs en Europe mais l'inscription est plus simple/rapide que sixxs.net et il n'utilise pas freenet6 pour la configuration du tunnel, ce qui permet d'ajouter plus naturellement l'interface à notre /etc/conf.d/net.

http://tunnelbroker.net

----------

## Oupsman

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Yo !
> 
> j'ai 2 petites questions, à ce propos:
> ...

 

- Je "dérawtise" avec ufraw. Les réglages me semblent bien et permettent une "préretouche" avant d'importer l'image dans le logiciel de retouche. Je pense en particulier à la correction de l'exposition (on peut rajouter ou enlever jusqu'a 2 diaphragmes) ou encore à la correction de la balance des blancs. Je n'ai pas essayé Bibble et encore moins lightzone (du moins pas encore, mais ca viendra surement). 

- Ecran pas encore calibré, mais ca viendra aussi. 

Question justement : comment imprimer correctement. J'ai été infoutu capable de sortir une photo correcte avec Linux. Je reviens toujours sur mon portable pour imprimer. C'est rageant. J'ai une photosmart 2575, qui me sort parfaitement les pages de textes et les photos, mais je suis incapable de faire des photos sans marges avec, alors qu'elle le permet.

----------

## guilc

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> Merci pour le lien (mais attention, sa calibration d'écran est "manuelle").

 

Ouais je sais, mais dans un premier temps, c'est laaaaaaargement suffisant, si on ne souhaite pas investir dans une sonde  :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

Hum, le raw a subi un traitement numérique ! Il est quantifié.

Bon ok, c'est juste pour faire chier  :Smile:  Je sais que tu voulais dire que le processeur de l'appareil n'était pas, ou peu, passer dessus. Quoi que... le Nef de Nikon est compressé sur je ne sais plus quelle valeur, par exemple.

Enfin, de toutes façons, je suis pas fan du raw. Je trouve que c'est plus une épine dans le pied qu'autre chose que de travailler avec ça en général. Tant que je ne travaillerai pas avec un 1D ou un D3, voir du hasselblad (hahaha) je shooterai en jpeg. C'est beaucoup plus interessant de travailler sur la compo que sur gimp ou photoshop !

Et sans vouloir être vexant, qu'apport le travail en raw sur ta photo proposée ? surtout pour la montrer salement compressée en jpeg après. Enfin, en général j'essaye un maximum de ne pas retoucher mes photos, a part un peu de recadrage...

Après je pense que ça dépend beaucoup de l'approche, étant donné que je suis une quiche pour le post-traitement, je préfère éviter, d'où le jpeg qui ne m'impose pas de traiter toutes mes photos une à une... devoir passer par ufraw à chaque fois, quelle plaie... Bref, moins je passe de couche logicielle après, mieux je me porte !

Pour le développement, pourquoi ne passe tu pas par un photographe ? Leur matos est certainement de meilleur qualité que ton imprimante, et pour ce que j'ai vu des couts des imprimantes et du cout de revient, ça semble pas super rentable ces machines !

Sinon, ce tuto de guilc va mettre utile !

(edit : y a des réglages sur un écran de portable ??? je me suis toujours demandé où les trouver...)

----------

## guilc

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Enfin, de toutes façons, je suis pas fan du raw. Je trouve que c'est plus une épine dans le pied qu'autre chose que de travailler avec ça en général. Tant que je ne travaillerai pas avec un 1D ou un D3, voir du hasselblad (hahaha) je shooterai en jpeg. C'est beaucoup plus interessant de travailler sur la compo que sur gimp ou photoshop !
> 
> Et sans vouloir être vexant, qu'apport le travail en raw sur ta photo proposée ? surtout pour la montrer salement compressée en jpeg après. Enfin, en général j'essaye un maximum de ne pas retoucher mes photos, a part un peu de recadrage...
> 
> Après je pense que ça dépend beaucoup de l'approche, étant donné que je suis une quiche pour le post-traitement, je préfère éviter, d'où le jpeg qui ne m'impose pas de traiter toutes mes photos une à une... devoir passer par ufraw à chaque fois, quelle plaie... Bref, moins je passe de couche logicielle après, mieux je me porte !

 

Alors la, pas du tout d'accord.

La conversion raw -> jpg peut être très simple et rapide si tu ne veux pas te prendre la tête, et ça peut aussi se batcher (ufraw, digikam et bibblepro gèrent tous 3 un mode "batch")

Et par contre, elle apporte une immense souplesse, notamment pour gérer les expositions très difficiles car très étendues. Dans ces cas la, les jpg sont la plupart du temps complètement vautrés, avec de larges zones sur ou sous-exposées de manière irréversible. Ce genre de problèmes s'évite complètement en raw ou il devient très facile de réduire la dynamique de l'image pour ne pas perdre de détails dans le clair et le foncé...

Cela permet aussi de récupérer des erreurs d'expositions lors de la prise de vue de manière bien plus efficace et avec bien moins de dégats que sur un jpg.

Et ce n'est qu'un exemple.

----------

## kopp

à ce moment là, la photo donnée en exemple est un très mauvais exemple, car il n'y a pas de contraste particulier ou quoi que ce soit nécessitant de telles correction d'exposition, etc !

Enfin, de toutes façons, on la passe en jpeg après...

Sinon, pour le script via ufraw, ça implique un réglage commun et là, dans mon cas, je fais plus confiance à mon appareil qu'à mes intuitions artistiques bizarres  :Wink:  Après, c'est mon choix, je ne vous empêche pas de travailler avec de raw, surtout si vous y voyez un reel avantage. Pour ma part, c'est plus un inconvénient qu'autre chose alors je laisse tomber. Y a un adade pour ce truc, "a chacun son/sa ...." je sais plus quoi

Bref il est tard, le troll se réveille et moi je m'endors !

----------

## Oupsman

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*   Enfin, de toutes façons, je suis pas fan du raw. Je trouve que c'est plus une épine dans le pied qu'autre chose que de travailler avec ça en général. Tant que je ne travaillerai pas avec un 1D ou un D3, voir du hasselblad (hahaha) je shooterai en jpeg. C'est beaucoup plus interessant de travailler sur la compo que sur gimp ou photoshop !
> 
> Et sans vouloir être vexant, qu'apport le travail en raw sur ta photo proposée ? surtout pour la montrer salement compressée en jpeg après. Enfin, en général j'essaye un maximum de ne pas retoucher mes photos, a part un peu de recadrage...
> 
> Après je pense que ça dépend beaucoup de l'approche, étant donné que je suis une quiche pour le post-traitement, je préfère éviter, d'où le jpeg qui ne m'impose pas de traiter toutes mes photos une à une... devoir passer par ufraw à chaque fois, quelle plaie... Bref, moins je passe de couche logicielle après, mieux je me porte ! 
> ...

 

+1 La photo du chat n'est pas le meilleur exemple car :

+ il était correctement exposé dès la prise de vue

+ la balance des blancs était soignée dès la prise de vue aussi

+ le recadrage a été léger dans ce cas (mon zoom fait que 200 mm de focale, mais le chat avait peur de moi et commencait à se sauver dès que j'approchais trop pour le cadrer ou je voulais. Donc recadrage avec Gimp)

+ prise de vue à 200 iso, donc aucun besoin de correction du bruit

Mais quand même, la retouche (avec Gimp uniquement dans ce cas, mais ufraw la permet aussi) a été utile car j'ai tripoté un peu les courbes de couleurs pour déboucher les ombres de la photo, sans avoir à utiliser de flash (mauvaise idée avec un chat craintif).

J'ai d'autres exemples de photos où le traitement à partir du fichier RAW a été salutaire. Mais je ne peux pas les diffuser car il y'a des enfants dessus (prise de vue dans un gymnase mal éclairé, pendant les cours de karaté de mon fils). Là, 1600 iso, balance des blancs aléatoire d'une photo à l'autre (mélange d'éclairage tungsten et incandescant dans le gymnase) ont fait que les photos en sortie étaient franchement décevantes. Mais les traitements avec Ufraw, et Gimp ensuite, ont fait que les photos sont acceptables. 

Il est évident que je ne produit des fichiers Jpeg que pour les besoins de la publication Web. Je stocke systématiquement les fichiers XCF de Gimp, ainsi que des PNG 16 bits, qui sont directement exploitable par l'afficheur d'images de Windows. Bon OK, les PNG 16 bits sont assez ridicule, pour la simple et bonne raison que Gimp traine encore son moteur en 8 bits par composante ... A priori, Gimp 3.0 aura un support du 16 bits par composante ... Bon dieu que l'attente va être longue. 

Un autre grand avantage de l'utilisation de fichiers RAW, c'est la correction d'exposition. Imagine que tu veuilles faire une image HDR. En shootant en Jpeg, tu es obligé de sortir ton trépied et de shooter en priant pour que les éléments mobiles de la composition ne le soit pas trop entre chaque prise de vue. Avec le RAW, tu prends UNE photo, et tu peux ensuite sortir 5 images cadrées exactement pareil, mais exposées mettons à 0, -1, +1, -2 et +2 IL pour donner ensuite le tout à bouffer au logiciel qui va te sortir une image HDR. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour le développement, pourquoi ne passe tu pas par un photographe ? Leur matos est certainement de meilleur qualité que ton imprimante, et pour ce que j'ai vu des couts des imprimantes et du cout de revient, ça semble pas super rentable ces machines !
> 
> 

 

Quand j'ai une photo à sortir pour la belle mère, je n'ai pas spécialement envie de passer par un labo en ligne. Je préfère l'imprimer avec mon imprimante (qui a une qualité plus que correcte) et lui donner. Mais quand j'ai 10-15 photos à sortir, oui là je passe par un labo.

----------

## Oupsman

Je viens de trouver un article assez intéressant que je n'ai pas le temps de lire jusqu'au bout (taf par dessus la tête inside) : http://bellette.tuxfamily.org/pixelpost/index.php?x=page&title=gimp16bits

----------

## Temet

Et Krita (je ne connais pas trop), il est aussi limité sur le coup des 8 bits là?

<< mec qui connait rien à le photo inside

----------

## Oupsman

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Et Krita (je ne connais pas trop), il est aussi limité sur le coup des 8 bits là?
> 
> << mec qui connait rien à le photo inside

 

Non, Krita peut bosser sur 16 bits, gérer le LAB entre autre petites choses. Mais les outils de retouche m'ont semblés moins évolués que ceux de Gimp

----------

## kopp

Xara aussi fait du 16 bits non ? je sais plus.

Sinon, je compatis pour l'éclairage mixé, un vrai bordel  :Smile: 

Sinon, fais des natures mortes, un pot de fleur se déplace moins vite qu'un chat  :Wink:  Je plaisante, mais c'est dans ces moments là qu'on se dit : zut ma focale n'est pas encore assez longue  :Smile: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Xara aussi fait du 16 bits non ? je sais plus.
> 
> Sinon, je compatis pour l'éclairage mixé, un vrai bordel 
> 
> Sinon, fais des natures mortes, un pot de fleur se déplace moins vite qu'un chat  Je plaisante, mais c'est dans ces moments là qu'on se dit : zut ma focale n'est pas encore assez longue 

 

Ouais c'est clair. Ca doit être pour ça que j'envisage l'achat d'un zoom 75-300 pour remplacer mon 80-200 ...

----------

## Temet

Roh elle est belle celle là : http://www.bashfr.org/?6577 !!!

----------

## kopp

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*   Xara aussi fait du 16 bits non ? je sais plus.
> 
> Sinon, je compatis pour l'éclairage mixé, un vrai bordel 
> 
> Sinon, fais des natures mortes, un pot de fleur se déplace moins vite qu'un chat  Je plaisante, mais c'est dans ces moments là qu'on se dit : zut ma focale n'est pas encore assez longue  
> ...

 

Sinon, je pense que ceci devrait être pas mal  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *kopp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon, je pense que ceci devrait être pas mal 

 

Ça peut toujours servir pour la muscu en plus... pèse son ptit poids le bouzin  :Laughing: 

----------

## kopp

sauf que je pourrais m'inscrire 50 ans à la salle de muscu, ça couterait moins cher que le truc  :Wink: 

(récemment vu à 99 000$)

----------

## Oupsman

Ouais il est super mythique cet objectif. 16 kg le caillou, ca fait un gros caillou. Et le boitier fait jouet à coté. Et pour chipoter, je trouve qu'il ouvre trop peu pour être exploitable autrement qu'en extérieur.

@Temet: terrible la quote   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## marvin rouge

 *kopp wrote:*   

> à ce moment là, la photo donnée en exemple est un très mauvais exemple, car il n'y a pas de contraste particulier ou quoi que ce soit nécessitant de telles correction d'exposition, etc !
> 
> Enfin, de toutes façons, on la passe en jpeg après...
> 
> Sinon, pour le script via ufraw, ça implique un réglage commun et là, dans mon cas, je fais plus confiance à mon appareil qu'à mes intuitions artistiques bizarres  Après, c'est mon choix, je ne vous empêche pas de travailler avec de raw, surtout si vous y voyez un reel avantage. Pour ma part, c'est plus un inconvénient qu'autre chose alors je laisse tomber. Y a un adade pour ce truc, "a chacun son/sa ...." je sais plus quoi
> ...

 

Le raw a un avantage, c'est que l'appareil ne cherche pas à "interpréter" la scène en cours pour choisir sur quelle température de couleur se régler. C'est toi qui le choisis a posteriori. Alors qu'en jpeg, tu ne peux pas rattraper une mauvaise balance de couleurs. Bref, shooter en raw, c'est éviter de se stresser avec un potentiel mauvais choix de couleurs pendant la prise de vue, et se concenter sur le cadrage et l'exposition. Après, chacun sa pratique, je ne cherche pas à troller.   :Wink: 

Et +1 pour guilc sur le rattrapage d'exposition à partir du raw, (et donc sur le débouchage des ombres).

Un exemple ou la balance des blancs peut être complètement foireuse : lever de soleil

Oupsman : je n'ai pas d'mprimante (labo en ligne, donc), mais tu dois pouvoir trouver des profils icc pour ton imprimante et l'indiquer à ton soft.

+

----------

## Oupsman

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> Oupsman : je n'ai pas d'mprimante (labo en ligne, donc), mais tu dois pouvoir trouver des profils icc pour ton imprimante et l'indiquer à ton soft.
> 
> +

 

Le souci est moins dans les profils ICC (même si je vais avoir à m'en soucier) que dans l'utilisation à pleines fonctions de mon intégré. Et j'avoue qu'a l'idée de devoir passer par mon portable Vista (et PSP) pour imprimer les photos ca me fait ch.er. Bon c'est pas pour 2 photos que ca va nuire à ma "productivité". mais ça me fait chier quand même.

Sinon je suis parti ce matin en lancant un "emerge kde xorg-x11". je suis curieux de savoir si ca va passer du premier coup. Avant cela, j'avais configuré la variable USE globale et ajouté quelques lignes qui-vont-bien dans le fichier /etc/portage/package.use  :Cool: 

'tain faudrait réinstaller sa gentoo régulièrement vu le plaisir que ça procure.

----------

## Temet

Mais non!!!!!!!!!!!!

Pas un KDE monolithique !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Roh elle est belle celle là : http://www.bashfr.org/?6577 !!!

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Mais non!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Pas un KDE monolithique !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

 

Flemme de taper la ligne complète. Et après avoir la doc, j'ai trouvé que ça apportait pas grand chose dans mon cas.

----------

## dapsaille

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   Mais non!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Pas un KDE monolithique !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     
> 
> Flemme de taper la ligne complète. Et après avoir la doc, j'ai trouvé que ça apportait pas grand chose dans mon cas.

 

haaaaaaaaaaaaaa l'angoisse .. alors qu'un kde-base/kdebase-startkde kdm konsole yakuake k3b suffit amplement :p

----------

## truc

salut, j'fais mes premiers pas avec le wifi (mais vraiment les tout premiers... )donc voici un truc qui peux peut-être vous interesser mais bon Jean sait trop rien(c'est un fait indéniable de nos jours)

si vous voulez voir un réseau dont le ssid est cpalomkiprenlamerTintintin vous pouvez faire ça:

```
iwlist wlan0 scan | sed  -n '/[[:space:]]*Cell/{h ; n ; /^[[:space:]]*ESSID:"cpalomkiprenlamerTintintin"/!b; H; :a ; n; /[[:space:]]*Cell/bb ; /^[[:space:]]*$/bb ; H ; ba ; :b ; x ; p }'
```

ce qui ne vous affichera que 

```
          Cell 01 - Address: 00:12:17:70:36:CD

                    ESSID:"cpalomkiprenlamerTintintin"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=55/100  Signal level=-75 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=0000000e06073c8b

```

Bon après cvous pouvez en faire un fonction pour une utilisation plus simple

```
ShowMeThisSSID () 

{ 

    sed -n '/[[:space:]]*Cell/{h ; n ; /^[[:space:]]*ESSID:"'"$1"'"/!b; H; :a ; n; /[[:space:]]*Cell/bb ; /^[[:space:]]*$/bb ; H ; ba ; :b ; x ; p }' -

}

```

(avec un peu d'indentation ça serait plus cool mais bon...)

et ainsi vous pouvez ensuite faire:

```
iwlist wlan0 scan | ShowMeThisSSID cpalomkiprenlamerTintintin
```

vous pouvez même jouer avec les regexp dedans mais bon...

Le seul problème (volontairement ignoré car je ne vois pas trop pourquoi c'est un problème..), c'est si il y a deux ESSID identiques consécutifs, et que c'est effectivement celui la que l'on cherche, mais bon, je ne sais pas si c'est réellement un problème qui se pose dans la vraie vie en vrai

Voila ça sert peut-être à rien enfait, mais bon

----------

## Temet

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   Mais non!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Pas un KDE monolithique !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     
> 
> Flemme de taper la ligne complète. Et après avoir la doc, j'ai trouvé que ça apportait pas grand chose dans mon cas.

 

Ouais nan t'as raison, tu vas juste compiler 4 fois plus de softs et rallonger monstrueusement les mise à jours.  :Laughing: 

Sans compter que tu vas avoir 10 softs pour lire les CDs, 12 pour la zik numérique, 27 editeurs de textes et pléthore de minis outils plus inutiles les uns que les autres.

Sûr qu'il valait mieux pas se faire chier à taper 4 mots en plus dans l'emerge!  :Laughing: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ouais nan t'as raison, tu vas juste compiler 4 fois plus de softs et rallonger monstrueusement les mise à jours. 
> 
> Sans compter que tu vas avoir 10 softs pour lire les CDs, 12 pour la zik numérique, 27 editeurs de textes et pléthore de minis outils plus inutiles les uns que les autres.
> ...

 

Mon C2D souffre pas trop pendant les compils donc ça va   :Razz: 

J'ai toujours fais cela sur les gentoo que j'ai eu, et je n'ai pas trouvé que j'avais "10 softs pour lire les CDs, 12 pour la zik numérique, 27 editeurs de textes et pléthore de minis outils plus inutiles les uns que les autres". Mais bon   :Rolling Eyes: 

Le souci, c'est que je suis loin d'avoir terminé les compilations parce qu'il va me manquer :

gimp-2.4, ufraw, OO (binaire or not, that is the question), FF, Thunderbird, kdebluetooth (comme quoi c'est pas si monolithique comme truc, il manque des paquets  :Razz:  <= mauvaise foi ) et j'en oublie encore.

Pis ensuite, faudra configurer tout ce petit monde.

----------

## truc

comment lire les disques chiffrés? => http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=JDaicPIgn9U

----------

## Desintegr

Hum, utiliser Ubuntu, ça les décrédibilise un peu quand même !   :Smile: 

----------

## truc

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> Hum, utiliser Ubuntu, ça les décrédibilise un peu quand même !  

 bah pas spécialemetn ils utilisent une distribution userfriendly pour voir le contenu du disque chiffré par windows, au contraire ça montre à quel point c'est à la portée de tous.. (efnin ça donne l'illusion que..)

----------

## nonas

C'est intéressant ça !

-Attendre 5 minutes devant son pc éteint (et/ou chauffer la ram après extinction)

-Interdire le boot sur disque externe.

----------

## Temet

 *nonas wrote:*   

> -Attendre 5 minutes devant son pc éteint (et/ou chauffer la ram après extinction)

 

Ptet qu'un "echo "1" >> /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches" suffit, je sais pas...

 *nonas wrote:*   

> -Interdire le boot sur disque externe.

 

Bah à moins de mettre un mot de passe pour le BIOS, c'est foutu.

----------

## kopp

sur le BIOS de mon desktop, si je tape Esc lorsqu'il me demande le passe, je rentre dans le bios sans problème  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

 *kopp wrote:*   

> sur le BIOS de mon desktop, si je tape Esc lorsqu'il me demande le passe, je rentre dans le bios sans problème 

 

Quel hacker !!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## kopp

Ouais enfin, j'adore l'efficacité du truc... ça tombe bien je me souviens plus du mot de passe :p

----------

## Temet

Je me rappelle mes débuts en informatique:

- un collègue : "Mon con de frère a mis un mot de passe dans le bios."

- moi : "roh l'enculé !"

- le collègue : "Bof, pas compliqué à faire sauter..."

- moi : "????"

- lui : "Bah tu retires la pile..."

----------

## kopp

C'est aussi une solution, mais ça demande trop de main d'oeuvre  :Wink: 

----------

## gglaboussole

un peu d'humour : http://www.koreus.com/audio/cent-pour-cent-anniversaire-pascal.html

----------

## julroy67

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> un peu d'humour : http://www.koreus.com/audio/cent-pour-cent-anniversaire-pascal.html

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## nico_calais

 *kopp wrote:*   

> C'est aussi une solution, mais ça demande trop de main d'oeuvre 

 

Dès que vous avez l'accès physique à la machine, à moins de pieger l'ordi avec une mine, c'est foutu niveau securité.

----------

## kopp

Je voulais dire que le faire pour mon propre pc, ça me demandait trop d'effort  :Wink: 

----------

## Dismantr

Ouais...

Moi qui croyait qu'avec des grub protégés par mot de passe, GAG qui permet de mettre des mots de passe pour lancer certains systèmes "sensibles" (Window$...), un BIOS bootant prioritairement sur le disque interne (ordinateur portable) et protégé par mot de passe, et des mots de passe costauds au niveau des users, je serai tranquille niveau sécurité accès physique...

Comment mieux faire....   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Y'avait eu un post sur la sécurité ; faudra que j'aille voir ça...

----------

## _Seth_

et le cryptage de la ram ?

----------

## geekounet

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> et le cryptage de la ram ?

 

Ça change pas grand chose... le code pour décrypter, et sa clé associée, tu les stockes où ?  :Smile: 

----------

## SnowBear

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *_Seth_ wrote:*   et le cryptage de la ram ? 
> 
> Ça change pas grand chose... le code pour décrypter, et sa clé associée, tu les stockes où ? 

 

Dans la ram (mais tu les cryptes avant, donc tu as de nouveau un code pour décrypter que tu recryptes, stockes en ram...) 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## davidou2a

la meilleure protection c'est de pas laisser sa machine a portée  :Smile: 

éventuellement mettre son disque au coffre fort, mettre des glaçons sur la carte mère éventuellement la court circuiter a coup d'électricité statique  :Smile: 

ect ect ect

OK je sors  :Smile: 

 :Arrow:  []

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> éventuellement mettre son disque au coffre fort

 

Rigoles pas ! On me l'a imposé il y a quelques années : pour traiter caertaines données, on sortait un laptop de l'armoire forte et quand on avait fini, on le remettai à sa place ...

----------

## davidou2a

y'en a bien qui font aussi ça avec des disques amovibles et des RAC ^^

----------

## nico_calais

 *Dismantr wrote:*   

> Ouais...
> 
> Moi qui croyait qu'avec des grub protégés par mot de passe, GAG qui permet de mettre des mots de passe pour lancer certains systèmes "sensibles" (Window$...), un BIOS bootant prioritairement sur le disque interne (ordinateur portable) et protégé par mot de passe, et des mots de passe costauds au niveau des users, je serai tranquille niveau sécurité accès physique...
> 
> Comment mieux faire....    
> ...

 

Bah on en revient toujours au même. Dès que la personne malveillante a un accès physique à une de tes machines, elle peut resetter le BIOS et à partir de là booter avec un livecd/liveUSB. 

Tiens, c'est peut être moins la merde sur du client léger de ce côté là pour peu qu'on choisisse bien la partie cliente nan ? <- noob inside sur client léger  :Wink: 

----------

## Dismantr

On fait comment pour reseter un BIOS bloqué par mot de passe ?

----------

## nico_calais

 *Dismantr wrote:*   

> On fait comment pour reseter un BIOS bloqué par mot de passe ?

 

Ou y a des jumpers à placer d'une certaine façon sur la carte mère qui doivent resetter le BIOS.

----------

## zyprexa

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

>  *davidou2a wrote:*   éventuellement mettre son disque au coffre fort 
> 
> Rigoles pas ! On me l'a imposé il y a quelques années : pour traiter certaines données, on sortait un laptop de l'armoire forte et quand on avait fini, on le remettai à sa place ...

 

Ceux qui te l'ont imposé n'ont pas dû lire le cryptonomicon avant (phreaking de Van Heck ?)   :Rolling Eyes: 

Sinon en ce qui concerne la protection d'une bécane dont on a l'accès physique, je suis tombé sur un article qui explique de a à z comment crypter son disque dur (bon c'est sous debian ...), et de stocker la clé de cryptage sur clé usb (un peu comme une protection par carte à puce rsa).

Il est intéressant de relever que le howto inclus également l'installation d'un windows destiné à faire écran : le laptop boote directement dessus si la clé n'est pas présente.

c'est là : http://www.debianhelp.org/node/1116

Ca ne règle pas le problème de la ram, mais au moins celui du disque dur / live-cd.

Je me demandais s'il n'existait pas des techniques permettant de définir une zone mémoire dite "sensible", destinée à stocker ce genre de clés. Ce serait une mémoire qui serait détruite avant extinction de la machine à la manière de ces programmes de "shred".

Idée facile à contourner en retirant tout simplement la batterie et/ou le cordon d'alimentation comme on le voit faire dans la vidéo...là encore on peut imaginer un dispositif intégré dédié à cette tâche.

Ne peut-on pas utiliser le TPM© à cette fin ?

----------

## nonas

 *zyprexa wrote:*   

> Ne peut-on pas utiliser le TPM© à cette fin ?

 Ils en causent aussi ici : https://linuxfr.org/~palm123/26212.html

----------

## geekounet

 *zyprexa wrote:*   

> Ne peut-on pas utiliser le TPM© à cette fin ?

 

Ya un module OpenSSL pour exploiter le TPM : app-crypt/openssl-tpm-engine

Faudra que je tente sur mon laptop rien que pour voir tiens  :Razz: 

----------

## truc

http://news.timtechs.com/funny-hack-at-utrecht-central-station-with-a-nokia-n95.html

ahah

----------

## kopp

Bon, un peu de sérieux ici, j'ai trouvé comment enfin être productif au taf !

----------

## Desintegr

 *truc wrote:*   

> http://news.timtechs.com/funny-hack-at-utrecht-central-station-with-a-nokia-n95.html
> 
> ahah

 

Fake ? Ça me paraît bien bizarre quand même.

----------

## truc

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

>  *truc wrote:*   http://news.timtechs.com/funny-hack-at-utrecht-central-station-with-a-nokia-n95.html
> 
> ahah 
> 
> Fake ? Ça me paraît bien bizarre quand même.

 

C'est clair que c'est vraiment douteux, mais bon... c'est marrant

----------

## dapsaille

Dans le genre accroc de Zelda =

http://www.kamazutra.be/zelda/

----------

## ghoti

Ca me rappelle les premiers King's Quest sur PC !

Nostalgie ...

----------

## Magic Banana

Cette semaine était sensée se terminer aujourd'hui par un vote en faveur de l'OOXML (pour "raison pratique", Micro$oft a proposé un vote par semaine à la place de la rédaction d'une résolution et d'un vote de consensus pour chacune des 900 disposition à discuter)... et c'est le cas d'après Micro$oft.

Sauf que voilà :

1) Les pays qui n'étaient pas sensés voté (membres O pour observateurs) ont été invité à le faire. Sans les comptabiliser on arrive à 4 "approve" à 4 "disapprove"

2) Pourquoi si peu de votes à comptabiliser ? Parce que par ailleurs, 15 se sont abstenus (18 avec les O) et 2 ont refusé de voter (4 avec les O)

3) Pourquoi cela ? Parce que la semaine entière n'a permis la discussion d'environ 20 dispositions sur les 900 !!! La procédure d'adoption est sensée assurer la qualité de la norme. Cette qualité (ainsi que des aspects plus politiques d'utilité, désidérabilité, non redondance, etc.) est sensée faire consensus parmi les membres P. Comment parler de consensus dans de telles circonstances ?!

Il ne reste que 30 jours avant le vote final. Peut-être serait-il temps que l'ISO renvoie Micro$oft à une procédure d'adoption longue ? Jje vous rappelle, en effet, que Micro$oft a soumis les 6000+ pages de spécification initiale en procédure d'adoption rapide. Avec les ajouts (2300 pages) nés des milliers de commentaires formulés (il en restait 1100 à discuter cette semaine), nous approchons les 10000 pages ! À titre de comparaison, ODF, qui a été standardisé en procédure longue (et sans irrégularités), tient en 700 pages.

Pour en savoir plus, il y a cet article en anglais.

----------

## Dismantr

C'est vraiment de l'abus...

D'ailleurs, je suppose que vous n'êtes pas passés à côté de la publication des specs des formats office séculaires sur leur site web ?

...

----------

## dapsaille

Peut-être déja proposé mais une piqure de rappel est nécessaire ^^

http://www.racketiciel.info/guide/index

----------

## Temet

Une nouvelle qui fera j'espère plaisir à Magic:

Le début de la fin des majors???

Pour 5 dollars, possibilité de télécharger l'album complet de Nine Inch Nails (36 pistes) en MP3 320, FLAC (qualité CD!!) et même au format de merde d'Apple.

Un livret PDF de 40 pages est fourni aussi et des fonds d'écrans (pour les fans)

Pour 10 dollars, vous avez même le support physique.

Raaaaahhhhhh, j'espère que c'est le début d'une nouvelle ère, loin des majors et de la distribution classique!!!

Et cerise sur le gâteau :  *Quote:*   

> Ghosts I-IV is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution Non-Commercial Share Alike license.

 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Et cerise sur le gâteau :  *Quote:*   Ghosts I-IV is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution Non-Commercial Share Alike license. 

 

Plus qu'une cerise, c'est le gâteau ! Effectivement, cela fait plaisir.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## geekounet

Ça va être l'occasion de découvrir le groupe tiens  :Razz: 

----------

## Dismantr

Je me disais la même chose ; je vais peut-être même prendre l'album, si j'y suis pas allergique, pour soutenir le mouvement...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Temet

Apparemment, les serveurs n'ont pas tenu la charge.

Trent Reznor a mis un lien torrent sur the pirate bay avec le premier CD (qui est en téléchargement gratuit de toute manière sur le site).

Pour l'achat, je pense attendre un peu que ça se calme.

Même si c'est pas forcément mon style, je vais sans doute acheter (j'espère qu'on peut payer par carte, je vais pas ouvrir un paypal juste pour ça) pour saluer l'initiative. Et puis bon, je suis pas mal dans le trip instrumental ces temps ci en plus.

Je ne l'ai pas fait avec Radiohead car je n'aime pas du tout leur musique (les gouts et les couleurs...).

EDIT : le lien : http://thepiratebay.org/tor/4059158/Nine_Inch_Nails_-_Ghosts_I_(2008)

Punaise, j'ai pas réussi à faire un [url=adresse]le lien[/url] !

----------

## kopp

Faut p'tet mettre un %27 / %29 pour les parenthèses non ?

Sinon, y a des chances que le fait que ça ait été slashdotted n'ait pas aider les serveurs niveau charge...

faudra que j'écoute l'album, pour voir !

----------

## Magic Banana

Retour sur la semaine dernière et la résolution des problèmes liés à OOXML. Un délégué américain compare le processus à une attaque à main armée : on a le choix entre la mort ou le porte monnaie, ce n'est pas parce que l'on s'en sort la vie sauve que l'on est content d'avoir perdu son porte monnaie ! Son article, certes un peu long, est très instructif.

Si vous en redemandé, un délégué grec a également écrit sur le sujet.

----------

## Temet

Trouve moi l'adresse email ou écrire à l'organisme de ratification de l'ISO et je lui envoie un mail courtois avec le fond de ma pensée.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Trouve moi l'adresse email ou écrire à l'organisme de ratification de l'ISO et je lui envoie un mail courtois avec le fond de ma pensée. 

 

Tu peux essayer là.  :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

 *zyprexa wrote:*   

> Je me demandais s'il n'existait pas des techniques permettant de définir une zone mémoire dite "sensible", destinée à stocker ce genre de clés. Ce serait une mémoire qui serait détruite avant extinction de la machine à la manière de ces programmes de "shred".

 Personnellement, pour plus de sécurité, je détruis la machine au broyeur après chaque utilisation !!! Ça revient assez cher à la longue et il me faut recompiler tout mon système à chaque fois mais au moins je peux dormir sur mes deux oreilles ...   :Razz: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *zyprexa wrote:*   Je me demandais s'il n'existait pas des techniques permettant de définir une zone mémoire dite "sensible", destinée à stocker ce genre de clés. Ce serait une mémoire qui serait détruite avant extinction de la machine à la manière de ces programmes de "shred". Personnellement, pour plus de sécurité, je détruis la machine au broyeur après chaque utilisation !!! Ça revient assez cher à la longue et il me faut recompiler tout mon système à chaque fois mais au moins je peux dormir sur mes deux oreilles ...  

 

Et bien sur tu fait tout cela dans une pièce avec de l'alu partout et sur une source d'énergie autonome des fois que ....   :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   Trouve moi l'adresse email ou écrire à l'organisme de ratification de l'ISO et je lui envoie un mail courtois avec le fond de ma pensée.  
> 
> Tu peux essayer là. 

 

Arf, c'est plus pour les renseignements ça.

J'ai trouvé leur adresse physique mais pas de véritable adresse email de contact.

Bon, je vais essayer de resortir Kile de son coin et un vieux modèle de lettre de motiv' pour leur écrire.

EDIT : et pour adoucir les moeurs, je vous conseille du bashfr, y a eu du lourd aujourd'hui  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zyprexa

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

>  *yoyo wrote:*    *zyprexa wrote:*   Je me demandais s'il n'existait pas des techniques permettant de définir une zone mémoire dite "sensible", destinée à stocker ce genre de clés. Ce serait une mémoire qui serait détruite avant extinction de la machine à la manière de ces programmes de "shred". Personnellement, pour plus de sécurité, je détruis la machine au broyeur après chaque utilisation !!! Ça revient assez cher à la longue et il me faut recompiler tout mon système à chaque fois mais au moins je peux dormir sur mes deux oreilles ...   
> 
> Et bien sur tu fait tout cela dans une pièce avec de l'alu partout et sur une source d'énergie autonome des fois que ....  

 

J'ai des projets .... kerberos, ipcop sur soekris, et pour finir ma bécane principale sous openbsd . Je me connecterai via une cabine téléphonique, à l'intérieur d'une cage de faraday. (je soutiens que le cryptonomicon est une référence   :Laughing: )

Je sais pas pour vous, mais après avoir arraché (non sans un certain plaisir) les divers autocollants de mon pc (enfin surtout "windows xp ready"), je me suis demandé si on pouvait trouver un ou deux petits trucs sympa à coller, un poil plus libriste.

Après moultes recherches, j'ai trouvé ça.

La qualité a l'air correcte (même si c'est un peu cher ...), et ça a l'air réutilisable.

J'en ai commandé un en même temps que quelques bouquins, je vous tient au jus de ce que ça vaut.

J'en ai profité pour leur suggérer quelques autres visuels comme "vim roxor" ou encore "qt fait fondre la banquise"

----------

## dapsaille

 *zyprexa wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*    *yoyo wrote:*    *zyprexa wrote:*   Je me demandais s'il n'existait pas des techniques permettant de définir une zone mémoire dite "sensible", destinée à stocker ce genre de clés. Ce serait une mémoire qui serait détruite avant extinction de la machine à la manière de ces programmes de "shred". Personnellement, pour plus de sécurité, je détruis la machine au broyeur après chaque utilisation !!! Ça revient assez cher à la longue et il me faut recompiler tout mon système à chaque fois mais au moins je peux dormir sur mes deux oreilles ...   
> 
> Et bien sur tu fait tout cela dans une pièce avec de l'alu partout et sur une source d'énergie autonome des fois que ....   
> 
> J'ai des projets .... kerberos, ipcop sur soekris, et pour finir ma bécane principale sous openbsd . Je me connecterai via une cabine téléphonique, à l'intérieur d'une cage de faraday. (je soutiens que le cryptonomicon est une référence  )
> ...

 

Hahahaha pas mal :p

----------

## Magic Banana

Du coup je me suis mis aussi à chercher des autocollants libristes... et ça ne manque pas !

À 1,50€ l'unité tu as ceux là (Gentoo ?  :Wink:  ). Si tu es plus du genre à les acheter par paquet de 64, il y a plus de 100 planches sur ce site. Sinon tu peux les faire toi-même (ce sont les mêmes) en allant sur celui-là. Vive l'autocollant libre !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Temet

Ah y en a des sympas... dommage pour les frais de ports quoi (même si c'est normal) :/

Bah tu te rappelles aussi les planches y a quelques mois... en pdf là?

----------

## yoyo

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

>  *yoyo wrote:*    *zyprexa wrote:*   Je me demandais s'il n'existait pas des techniques permettant de définir une zone mémoire dite "sensible", destinée à stocker ce genre de clés. Ce serait une mémoire qui serait détruite avant extinction de la machine à la manière de ces programmes de "shred". Personnellement, pour plus de sécurité, je détruis la machine au broyeur après chaque utilisation !!! Ça revient assez cher à la longue et il me faut recompiler tout mon système à chaque fois mais au moins je peux dormir sur mes deux oreilles ...   
> 
> Et bien sur tu fait tout cela dans une pièce avec de l'alu partout et sur une source d'énergie autonome des fois que ....  

 Non, c'est du plomb et la source d'énergie c'est un pédalier relié à une dynamo. L'ensemble passe bien entendu au broyeur après chaque utilisation, on ne sait jamais où ils pourraient récupérer des infos compromettantes ...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Pour ce qui est des stickers, j'avais récupéré un fichier "free_software_sticker_book_vol1.odg" d'une dizaine de Mo et d'une centaine de pages avec une palanquée de logos et autres dessins le tout en CC il me semble. Je peux le distribuer si ça intéresse quelqu'un.  :Wink: 

Enjoy !

----------

## Magic Banana

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Pour ce qui est des stickers, j'avais récupéré un fichier "free_software_sticker_book_vol1.odg" d'une dizaine de Mo et d'une centaine de pages avec une palanquée de logos et autres dessins le tout en CC il me semble. Je peux le distribuer si ça intéresse quelqu'un. 

 

C'est le dernier lien que j'ai donné.  :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Encore quelques nouvelles de l'OOXML. Comme l'année dernière, l'argumentaire de Micro$oft se chiffre en millions de dollars plutôt qu'en élégances techniques. Ainsi, dans le cadre d'un projet local en partenariat avec 13 ONG indiennes, Micro$oft apporte 9,3 millions de dollars. En échange, il demande à ces ONG de bombarder les membres du bureau des standards indiens de lettres de soutien à l'OOXML (modèle de lettre inclus !).

Pour en savoir plus, il y a cet article.

----------

## Oupsman

Je suis en train de chercher du papier photo adhésif  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Je suis en train de chercher du papier photo adhésif 

 

Et moi une dynamo ^^

----------

## yoyo

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   Je suis en train de chercher du papier photo adhésif  
> 
> Et moi une dynamo ^^

 Mais c'est pas bientôt fini le postcount++ !!!

Si ça continue, ce thread va rentrer dans le top 10 dans 3 jours !!  :Rolling Eyes: 

Enjoy !

----------

## kopp

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*    *Oupsman wrote:*   Je suis en train de chercher du papier photo adhésif  
> 
> Et moi une dynamo ^^ Mais c'est pas bientôt fini le postcount++ !!!
> 
> Si ça continue, ce thread va rentrer dans le top 10 dans 3 jours !! 
> ...

 

Y a encore du boulot pour ça... mais ça ferait classe quand même, deux threads dans le top10, qui viennent du même thread splitté. Au boulot les enfants !

----------

## Magic Banana

Bonne nouvelle : cette fois j'ai enfin un lien expliquant ce qu'il s'est passé autour de la normalisation de l'OOXML la semaine dernière... en français ! Qui plus est, il est d'excellente qualité. Vous pouvez le lire ici.

Un extrait de la conclusion cherchant les responsables de cette utilisation complètement abusive (et unique à ce jour) de l'ISO :

"Aussi incroyable que cela puisse paraître, les spécifications OOXML finales devront être votées avant d'être écrites. Si ce vote en aveugle, précédé d'un BRM en rafale, s'avère positif, l'ISO aura alors probablement battu un record absolu de non-qualité en matière de normalisation. (...)

Les responsables ultimes, ce sont les États qui réclament l'interopérabilité sans la définir, et qui exigent des formats normalisés sans imposer de pré-requis sur la qualité des normes. Cette politique pavée de bonnes intentions ne peut provoquer, de la part des éditeurs de logiciels qui se sentent visés, que des promesses sur une certaine conception de l'interopérabilité et une course aux normes de complaisance. Elle ne suffit pas pour rétablir la concurrence entre les éditeurs, et elle complique le maquis des formats. Adapter son format à une norme, et créer une norme adaptée à son format sont deux choses diamétralement opposées."

EDIT : J'ai aussi trouvé les pensées d'un des délégués brésiliens.

----------

## nico_calais

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Bonne nouvelle : cette fois j'ai enfin un lien expliquant ce qu'il s'est passé autour de la normalisation de l'OOXML la semaine dernière... en français ! Qui plus est, il est d'excellente qualité. Vous pouvez le lire ici.
> 
> Un extrait de la conclusion cherchant les responsables de cette utilisation complètement abusive (et unique à ce jour) de l'ISO :
> 
> "Aussi incroyable que cela puisse paraître, les spécifications OOXML finales devront être votées avant d'être écrites. Si ce vote en aveugle, précédé d'un BRM en rafale, s'avère positif, l'ISO aura alors probablement battu un record absolu de non-qualité en matière de normalisation. (...)
> ...

 

Ceux qui n'ont pas la competence informatique ne devraient pas avoir le pouvoir de decider de telles choses... (sentiment personnel)

----------

## Temet

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Une nouvelle qui fera j'espère plaisir à Magic:
> 
> Le début de la fin des majors???
> 
> Pour 5 dollars, possibilité de télécharger l'album complet de Nine Inch Nails (36 pistes) en MP3 320, FLAC (qualité CD!!) et même au format de merde d'Apple.
> ...

 

Je m'autocite pour écrire que j'ai acheté l'album avant hier soir.

Je l'ai téléchargé en FLAC, avec Konqueror. Je n'ai pas fait très attention mais il me semble pas avoir détecté une once de flash sur le site.

Pour la version mp3, il spécifie même que c'est codé avec LAME.

Bref, le téléchargement a duré un peu, 600 Mo la version FLAC quand même et un débit certes correct mais pas affolant, entre 100 et 150 ko/sec.

La zik est assez étrange, c'est euh... de l'instrumental-industrial-electro-rock expérimental... enfin je le sens comme ça ^^. C'est pas particulièrement déplaisant, surtout que je suis très dans l'intrumental ces temps ci.

Par contre, même si mon baladeur lit le FLAC (oui, il est bien élevé, ce n'est donc pas un iBouze), je mets de l'Ogg Vorbis dessus (ça prends moins de place... et en qualité 7, c'est bon).

Donc pour les éventuels intéressés, le petit script de conversion made in Temet:

```
#!/bin/bash

# used to convert flac files in ogg vorbis

# requires flac & oggenc

# usage

if [ "$#" = "0" -o "$1" = "-h" -o "$1" = "--help" ]; then

   echo "Usage : $(basename $0) file [ file ... ]"

   echo "Used to convert a list of flac files in ogg vorbis. Directories containing flac files are allowed."

   exit 1

fi

# function that converts a flac file in an ogg file

flactoogg()

{

   ftype=$(file -b "$1" | awk -F" " '{print $1}') # type of the file

   

   if [ "$ftype" = "FLAC" ]; then

      echo "Processing : $1"

      artist=$(metaflac "$1" --show-tag=ARTIST | awk -F"=" '{print $2}')

      album=$(metaflac "$1" --show-tag=ALBUM | awk -F"=" '{print $2}')

      title=$(metaflac "$1" --show-tag=TITLE | awk -F"=" '{print $2}')

      track=$(metaflac "$1" --show-tag=TRACKNUMBER | awk -F"=" '{print $2}')

      genre=$(metaflac "$1" --show-tag=GENRE | awk -F"=" '{print $2}')

      year=$(metaflac "$1" --show-tag=YEAR | awk -F"=" '{print $2}')

      if ! [ -d "$HOME/$artist/$year - $album" ]; then

            mkdir -p "$HOME/$artist/$year - $album"

      fi

      if [ $track -le 9 ]; then

            outfile="$HOME/$artist/$year - $album/0$track - $title.ogg"

      else

            outfile="$HOME/$artist/$year - $album/$track - $title.ogg"

      fi

      flac --totally-silent -c -d "$1" | oggenc -q 7 -o "$outfile" --artist "$artist" \

         --album "$album" --title "$title" --date "$year" \

         --tracknum "$track" --genre "$genre" -

   else

      echo "File is not a flac track, skipping it."

   fi

}

for i in "$@"; do

   # checking file

   if [ -d "$i" ]; then

      # processing a directory

      for j in "$i"/*.flac; do

         if [ -f "$j" ]; then

            flactoogg "$j"

         fi

      done

   elif [ -f "$i" ]; then

      # processing a file

      flactoogg "$i"

   else

      echo "File does not exist, skipping it."

   fi

done

echo "Done."
```

----------

## Dismantr

@Temet, le pourfendeur de la pomme  :Razz: 

Je sais que tu va me haïr, mais tu sais, sur un iPod, tu peux mettre Linux (iPodLinux), RockBox, ou autre ;

J'utilise des iPod depuis de nombreuses années et je n'ai que très peu utilisé l'OS d'origine depuis   :Cool: ... Et pour cause : je n'utilise que des ogg-vorbis comme format portable  :Wink: . De plus, en utilisant mplayer, mon iPod nano peut lire des films (oui oui, comme les "gros" iPod cher) et servir d'émulateur de console de jeux ancienne génération...

Personnellement, dans cette gamme de prix, je ne connais que l'iPod pour faire ça  :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *Dismantr wrote:*   

> @Temet, le pourfendeur de la pomme 
> 
> Je sais que tu va me haïr, mais tu sais, sur un iPod, tu peux mettre Linux (iPodLinux), RockBox, ou autre ;
> 
> J'utilise des iPod depuis de nombreuses années et je n'ai que très peu utilisé l'OS d'origine depuis  ... Et pour cause : je n'utilise que des ogg-vorbis comme format portable . De plus, en utilisant mplayer, mon iPod nano peut lire des films (oui oui, comme les "gros" iPod cher) et servir d'émulateur de console de jeux ancienne génération...
> ...

 

Heyy ca m'intéresse ca :p

 Les controles sont comment ??

 Je veux dire c'est limite jouable ou pleinement jouable ?

----------

## Temet

@Dismantr : je ne suis ptet pas le plus grand défenseur du Libre du monde, mais j'ai une âme quand même!!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## Dismantr

@Temet : je le reconnais, et c'est tout à ton honneur  :Wink:  Au passage, je ne sais pas si tu te souviens de notre discussion quand je suis passé de Debian à Gentoo lors de l'install party à la Vilette, mais j'ai définitivement switché sur KDE depuis (bon ok, j'ai quand même toujours un fvwm et un openbox sous la main... mais c'est pas pour tous les jours  :Razz: ) ; en tout cas, plus de Gnome !

@Dapsaille : c'est très jouable sauf si le jeu est un jeu d'adresse ou de rapidité de réaction ; là c'est plus dur de manier correctement le pad  :Wink:  : par exemple, les Donk&Kong sont durs !

----------

## geekounet

 *Dismantr wrote:*   

> @Temet, le pourfendeur de la pomme 
> 
> Je sais que tu va me haïr, mais tu sais, sur un iPod, tu peux mettre Linux (iPodLinux), RockBox, ou autre ;
> 
> J'utilise des iPod depuis de nombreuses années et je n'ai que très peu utilisé l'OS d'origine depuis  ... Et pour cause : je n'utilise que des ogg-vorbis comme format portable . De plus, en utilisant mplayer, mon iPod nano peut lire des films (oui oui, comme les "gros" iPod cher) et servir d'émulateur de console de jeux ancienne génération...
> ...

 

Linux ou pas sur l'iPod, ça ne changera pas que son électronique est naze, ça sortira toujours un son tout moche...

----------

## Dismantr

lol  :Wink:  faudra que tu me donnes tes refs  :Wink:  Il est vrai que je ne connais quasiment que la gamme Apple dans le secteur des lecteurs de musique ; aussi, si tu as de bons produits à me recommander, je pèserai les pours et les contres intelligemment au prochain changement de matériel  :Smile: 

----------

## Dismantr

Tiens au fait Geekounet, t'as testé la version 7 ?

J'en espère beaucoup pour mon ACPI ; du coup je lui ai dédié 20G pour tester prochainement...

On verra bien !

----------

## geekounet

Pour l'iPod, j'ai eu les avis de plusieurs audiophiles confirmés, les circuits amplifieurs de l'iPod sont vraiment nazes, donc ça peut pas sortir un son correct. Moi pour le moment, j'ai toujours mon Samsung YP-U2, qui sait lire le OGG/Vorbis de base, discret et pas trop cher  :Wink:  M'enfin il date d'ya 2 ans... Et je compte, dés que j'en aurai les moyens, me payer un Cowon iAudio 7, qui est vraiment pas mal, bien qu'assez cher  :Smile: 

Pour la FreeBSD 7.0, nan pas vraiment testé, à part vite fait en machine virtuelle... et mon serveur restera en FreeBSD 6.3, la flemme d'upgrader pour un gain quasi nul dans mon cas  :Wink: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Pour l'iPod, j'ai eu les avis de plusieurs audiophiles confirmés, les circuits amplifieurs de l'iPod sont vraiment nazes, donc ça peut pas sortir un son correct. Moi pour le moment, j'ai toujours mon Samsung YP-U2, qui sait lire le OGG/Vorbis de base, discret et pas trop cher  M'enfin il date d'ya 2 ans... Et je compte, dés que j'en aurai les moyens, me payer un Cowon iAudio 7, qui est vraiment pas mal, bien qu'assez cher 
> 
> Pour la FreeBSD 7.0, nan pas vraiment testé, à part vite fait en machine virtuelle... et mon serveur restera en FreeBSD 6.3, la flemme d'upgrader pour un gain quasi nul dans mon cas 

 

j'ai changé dernièrement mon ipod 40 Go 4G pour un archos A605 et c'est le jour et la nuit question qualité audio. Et pourtant les archos ne sont pas connus pour avoir une qualité audio exceptionnelle.

----------

## Dismantr

Ok ! c'est pas la première fois que j'entends du bien des Archos ; il faudra que j'aille voir ce qu'ils ont dans le ventre, leurs modèles... Merci Oupsman.

De toute manière, je pense que le jour où je change, je passerai vous demander conseil : ce n'est pas pour demain car pas de sous, mais ça arrivera bien un jour  :Wink: .

...

Hé oui, j'ai pas prévu de lacher GFO de si tot !

J'vais vous faire chier encore un moment...   :Twisted Evil: 

Pour FreeBSD 7, je ferai mes tests après avoir récupéré un nouveau DD pour mon portable (pb d'entrée/sortie dans le DMA d'après SMART et bruits bizarres au boot ; j'ai bien peur que ce soit la fin :'-( ; le disque est physiquement bon, mais l'électronique semble lacher...) ;

Mais bon, comme quoi, je pourrai en profiter pour me faire une gentoo toute neuve avec kde 4 et tout comme ça ; y'a du bon partout quand on sait regarder...

----------

## Temet

@Dismantr : Euh, non, je ne me rappelle pas avoir prêché KDE ^^

Surtout que Ticapix, qui t'a quand même aidé beaucoup plus que moi, bah il roulait sur Gnome à coté  :Wink: 

Sinon, pour la qualité audio des baladeurs : avis de l'équipe de GMP3 de décembre dernier

Perso, j'ai le Cowon D2, le troisième sur la marche du podium.

----------

## Dismantr

@Temet : On est d'accord pour Ticapix ; il m'a meme encore aidé un peu après sur IRC ; encore un grand merci à lui s'il passe par là  :Wink:  ; à l'époque je tournais aussi sur Gnome (je ne jurais que lui, d'ailleurs), mais Dapsaille (je crois, si je ne confonds pas) et toi aviez marqué un penchant caractérisé vers KDE alors que nous discutions de WM ; du coup, je m'étais dis qu'il faudrait que j'essaye vraiment, un jour... C'est chose faite  :Wink: 

Sinon merci pour le lien  :Wink: Last edited by Dismantr on Thu Mar 06, 2008 8:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Temet

J'ai dit que je m'en souvenais pas, mais je suis un gros Fan de KDE. Je l'utilise depuis la version 1 !!!!

Donc y a de fortes chances que ce soit moi... mais je m'en rappelle pas!

Maintenant, je pense que Gnome est en avance sur KDE... jusqu'à ce que KDE 4 s'étoffe et il va bouffer du gnome au petit dej ^^

----------

## Dismantr

Toi, je m'en souviens ; je ne suis juste pas sur que la troisième personne, c'est dapsaille ; je ne suis pas sur d'associer la bonne tete au bon pseudo  :Wink: 

Mais bon, on va arreter là les discussions perso, les autres vont finir par raler ^^ lol !

Sinon, je suis d'accord avec toi aussi sur ce plan là ; le projet Gnome s'est fortement dynamisé je trouve, ces dernières années ; c'est la version 4 de KDE qui a finis de me convaincre avec les nouvelles fonctions et l'intégration du desktop, s'approchant de ce que j'ai pu connaitre par le passé sur OS X (oui pardon, je viens du monde mac à la base : 20 ans de mac derrière moi ; mais rassurez vous, j'ai commencé à essayer d'y mettre Linux à l'age de 12 ans (il y a plus de 10 ans) ; ça m'a pris quelques temps car à l'époque, ce n'était pas du gateau de fait manger du pingouin à la pomme  :Wink: ...)

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

>  jusqu'à ce que KDE 4 s'étoffe et il va bouffer du gnome au petit dej ^^

 

Ah bah gnome a de beaux jours devant lui alors  :Laughing:   (en rapport au temps que ça va prendre pour que KDE 4 s'étoffe ^^)

----------

## Dismantr

Bah, on espère pour la 4.1 en juillet !

----------

## dapsaille

J'ai rien compris ...

 Ou m'aurais tu vu ? moi qui me cache ^^

 Si tu m'as vu ca a du être en costard blanc avec chemise couleur Gentoo ^^

et oui j'aime KDE j'avoue   :Laughing: 

----------

## Temet

Raah, Akinator il a m'a trouvé Linus Torvalds du premier coup (20 questions). Trop fort ce truc, je suis fan!  :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

Dès lors que tu réponds honnêtement ça passe oui. Après suffit de trouver un personnage obscur.  :Laughing:  [edit]un finlandais pas (trop) connu pris au pif dans wikipédia, le bouzin il fait la tronche! ^^[/edit]

----------

## Temet

Bah je l'ai eu avec Nicole Eggert. Il m'a d'abord proposé ... Wentworth Miller (  :Shocked:  ), puis Pamela Anderson (blonde, fausse poitrine, alerte à Malibu... on se rapproche), Erika Eleniak (idem), Carmen Electra... et il a abandonné!

... c'est con, pas de photo de Nicole Eggert alors  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## SnowBear

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Raah, Akinator il a m'a trouvé Linus Torvalds du premier coup (20 questions). Trop fort ce truc, je suis fan! 

 

Rah !!!!

pareil, il a trouvé RMS du premier coups aussi (il a aussi trouvé Bill mais chut faut pas le dire).

----------

## Temet

Moi il m'a surtout proposé Billou à la place de RMS !!  :Shocked: 

----------

## Mickael

J'ai été bleuflé! il ne s'est planté que sur Pierre Gilles de Gênes mais alors je suis resté sur le cul quand il m'a sorti Margaret Thatcher  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Tu sais, il m'a bien trouvé Mr Propre et KITT du premier coup  :Wink: 

EDIT : même les tortues ninja  :Laughing: 

----------

## dapsaille

http://www.zdnet.fr/actualites/informatique/0,39040745,39379364,00.htm

 Gné ??? des gens vont utiliser ce service ?? flippant quand meme   :Shocked: 

----------

## Temet

M'est d'avis que le professionnel qui utilise ça, il n'est pas bien farouche quand même...

----------

## Magic Banana

Bon je crois que je vous déjà trop abreuvé d'articles concernant l'OOXML... mais là c'est la Free Software Foundation Europe qui, avec beaucoup de pédagogie, met en avant trois points parmi les pires concernant la normalisation de l'OOXML. Voilà la conclusion :

 *FSFE wrote:*   

> Binary content, lack of effective conformance clause and legal uncertainty are only a sample of the concerns associated with the proposed MS-OOXML specification.
> 
> Given that the ISO process has around 900 unresolved technical comments and will not discuss legal considerations, the suitability of the proposed specification is more than questionable. The only outcome of the proposed specification and its practical implementation in MS Office 2007 is hindered interoperability, vendor dependence and continued market distortion.
> 
> In our view there is only one reasonable response by national bodies: move DIS29500 out of the FastTrack process by voting “DISAPPROVE, with comments” and suggest methods of handling the proposed specification through the normal ISO process, ideally by convergence into ISO/IEC 26300, the Open Document Format (ODF). 

 

Pendant que j'y suis, la délégation maleysienne a (elle aussi) produit un communiqué de presse suite au BRM de la semaine dernière. On peut notamment y lire :

 *Puan Fadilah Baharin wrote:*   

> Malaysia had submitted 23 comments and more than 70% of them were not addressed
> 
> satisfactorily by Ecma's proposed dispositions. We intended to resolve these technical
> 
> issues at the BRM, but we could only raise 2 concerns due to the time constraints
> ...

 

Une impression de déjà lu ?  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Desintegr

Mon 400ème message ! Ça se fête !  :Razz: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Vous savez sans doute que, face aux problèmes de brevets liés à l'implémentation d'OOXML, Micro$oft a écrit une promesse (l'Open Specification Promise). Le Software Freedom Law Center (présidé par le célèbre avocat Eben Moglen) s'est intéressé de près à cette promesse. Le verdict est simple : elle n'apporte aucune garantie au développeurs de logiciels libres. Leur communiqué justifie succinctement chaque point motivant cette conclusion.

EDIT : Si vous prenez le train en marche, cet article résume la situation et les principaux événement venus entacher la normalisation de l'OOXML depuis le début du processus.

----------

## Temet

Allez vite voir bashfr les mecs, y a du très lourd aujourd'hui! \o/

----------

## Delvin

c'est trés mesquin ça temet, tu veux donc que tout le monde soit totalement inproductif ?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Temet

Je dois reconnaître que cette semaine est ma semaine la plus cool de 2008 pour le moment.

(En fait, un peu trop même... les journées sont longues quand on n'a pas de taf sur le feu...)

----------

## Dismantr

Fait gaffe quand même, j'ai un copain informaticien qui s'est retrouvé avec ce genre d'inactivité sur deux-trois semaines, ça a précipité son départ de la boîte et pas forcement que de gré...   :Rolling Eyes:  ; ils se sont rendu compte qu'ils n'avaient plus forcement autant besoin de lui, quoi...   :Crying or Very sad: 

Enfin bon, reconnaissons qu'il est tout de même très louable que tu viennes te distraire sur GFO  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

T'en fais pas, j'attends des infos d'un client et je suis reparti jusque fin Avril  :Wink: 

Pis si je me suis fait augmenter à partir d'Avril, c'est pas pour me faire virer dans la foulée ^^

----------

## kopp

Procrastination is not a crime....

Sinon pour ceux qui s'ennuient au taf, y a des tafs de webcomics sur le net  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/42430-jiwafm-jiwa-P2P.htm

 *Quote:*   

> « on récupère des labels avec lesquels on travaille, les morceaux en lossless et on les encode en OggVorbis » (compression variable, mais en moyenne de 192 Kb/s).

 

Hum, en voilà une bonne idée (je parle de l'Ogg Vorbis).

----------

## xaviermiller

Dialogue entre le graphiste et un copain sur MSN:

 *Quote:*   

> - tiens, je cherche du boulot
> 
> - ah, mais ça tombe bien, on engage !
> 
> - et vous cherchez quoi ?
> ...

 

----------

## dapsaille

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Dialogue entre le graphiste et un copain sur MSN:
> 
>  *Quote:*   - tiens, je cherche du boulot
> 
> - ah, mais ça tombe bien, on engage !
> ...

 

hahaha énorme   :Laughing: 

----------

## geekounet

```
pierre@Korriban:pts/6 ~ % genlop -t openoffice

 * app-office/openoffice

     Sat Mar 15 00:09:11 2008 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.3.1-r1

       merge time: 1 hour, 55 minutes and 17 seconds.
```

C'est mon record, l'est cool mon nouveau laptop  :Smile:  Et le /var/tmp en tmpfs sur 4GiB de ram ça aide bien  :Razz: 

Bon j'avoue que j'aurai préféré mettre simplement un -bin ce coup-ci, mais il s'avère qu'il n'est qu'en 32bit, donc ça me plait pas, je l'ai recompilé du coup pour mon 64bit...

Voilà, c'est un peu inutile, mais bon c'est une belle perf ;p

----------

## kopp

geekounet, on t'a déjà expliqué que la vitesse à laquelle tu compilais OOo n'améliorerait pas tes perform... euh les performances d'OOo je veux dire

----------

## dapsaille

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> pierre@Korriban:pts/6 ~ % genlop -t openoffice
> 
> ...

 

Hahahaaaa ca titilles ma fibre défi ca   :Wink: 

 Allez hop je lance ca ce soir avant dodo

2h8 ..... grmlbmlrmglmlb ... je vais tester en tmpfs le /tmp ^^

----------

## gglaboussole

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> pierre@Korriban:pts/6 ~ % genlop -t openoffice
> 
> ...

 

Juste pour infos parce que je suis curieux...tu obtiens ces perfs exceptionnelles avec ccache à la deuxième compilation ou comme ça "brut" de fonderie ?

----------

## razer

Un petit Off pour vanter une nouvelle fois les louages de ma chère gentoo.

L'avantage c'est qu'en postant cela ici je ne risque pas trop que l'on conteste mes propos  :Smile: 

J'ai fait l'achat d'un portable d'occasion : HP compaq nx9000, Celeron (P4) 2Ghz.

Ayant la flemme de réinstaller une distrib fraiche dessus, et souhaitant y exploiter Gentoo sans lui faire se farcir des heures de compil' d'entrée, j'ai backupé (en bz2) puis restauré dessus la gentoo de mon desktop (P4 aussi).

J'ai par ailleurs utilisé ce même desktop pour créer un noyau adapté à mon nouveau jouet.

Un fois un système complet dur le disque, petit coup de chroot et injection du nouveau kernel, config de grub en mbr, adaptation du fstab.

Reboot : quelques services fouarent, X est dans le choux (nvidia -> radeon), mais j'ai un shell

Petite adaptation du démarrage, configuration du Wifi sur pcmcia via ndiswrapper, après 2 petites heures tout roule.

Aujourd'hui MAJ de mon desktop, création de paquets binaires pour les gros trucs (imagemagiq, firefox, vlc...) et réinjection lors de la MAJ du laptop en ajoutant le petit "-k" kivabien à ma commande emerge

Non, vraiment, je l'aime cette gentoo   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## kopp

Voyons, ccache c'est le mal c'est bien connu.

Le petit geekounet a trop de ram, alors il monte /var/tmp dessus...

Plus l'utilisation de WANT_MP="true" pour activer le makeopts (désactivé par défaut dans l'ebuild de OOo)

----------

## gglaboussole

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Voyons, ccache c'est le mal c'est bien connu.
> 
> 

 

Que veux tu dire par là ? Me semble pas avoir lu quelque part que ccache c'était "mal"  :Shocked:  ...

----------

## kopp

Bah, ça peut garder des trucs foireux/faire des trucs foireux.

En général, tu perds plutot du temps, parce que pour que ce soit utile, il faut que tu recompiles exactement le même paquet, sans changer de USE a priori, (car sinon le configure change, et il ne va pas l'identifier comme la même config)

Donc en gros ça sert pas à grand chose...

On en a déjà discuté, mais j'ai pas le courage ni le temps de chercher.

----------

## gglaboussole

merci pour ta réponse, je ferais les recherches   :Wink:   Je l'utilise personnellement de puis 3 ans sans soucis et c'est bien utile quand une mise à jour de lib me casse 50 paquets (genre expat) ...la recompilation est beaucoup plus rapide (par ex pour openoffice 5h au lieu de 10...)

----------

## kwenspc

Bon, je sais jas vous... mais quand on voit la dernière GMN on se dit que les devs Gentoo entrent totalement dans le stéréotype geek/nerd habituel.

----------

## kopp

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Bon, je sais jas vous... mais quand on voit la dernière GMN on se dit que les devs Gentoo entrent totalement dans le stéréotype geek/nerd habituel.

 

Tu parles des photos ?    :Rolling Eyes: 

Enfin, on remarquera quand même la présence d'une fille ... enfin, je crois   :Laughing: 

----------

## geekounet

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> pierre@Korriban:pts/6 ~ % genlop -t openoffice
> 
> ...

 

Nan pas de ccache, et de toute façon c'était la première fois que je le compilais sur cette machine  :Smile:  C'est vraiment le tmpfs (de 3GiB, faut en avoir de la ram...) qui aidait ;p

----------

## Untux

C'est confirmé, le berceau des gitanes est bien en Inde : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkVfX58PEjg

La danseuse a un pêche d'enfer ! Excellente mesure anti-productivité avec bol de fraîcheur orientale en prime. Si vous voulez pousser l'anti-productivité à son comble, essayez de compléter mon travail... vous verrez que c'est pas fastoche du tout !

 *Traduction phonétique wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Heeééée(y)-hé-hé-héé-héééé
> 
> (ha?)... aaah! (hi?)... iiih! (hou?)ouuuh! (hyé?)éééh!
> ...

 

----------

## kwenspc

Ce qui est sur c'est qu'ils auraient été bien embêtés de faire de même avec un train électrique avec caténaire ... Ou alors ça aurait donné un coté électro, nan?

ok   :Arrow:   []

----------

## Untux

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Ce qui est sur c'est qu'ils auraient été bien embêtés de faire de même avec un train électrique avec caténaire ... Ou alors ça aurait donné un coté électro, nan?
> 
> ok    []

 

Héhé, pas con ! Un moyen détourné de griller une gitane dans le train, comme au bon vieux temps (... quand la moraline n'avait pas encore massivement remplacé la nicotine).

Bon, moi aussi -> []

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Pour ceux qui ont eu vent de ce qui se passe au tibet, c'est ici

Boycottons ces putains de JO ds un pays où les droits de l'homme n'existent pas !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## SnowBear

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Pour ceux qui ont eu vent de ce qui se passe au tibet, c'est ici
> 
> Boycottons ces putains de JO ds un pays où les droits de l'homme n'existent pas !!!!!!!!!!!!

 

Je suis pour,

mais j'ai bien peur que la plupart des sportifs se soucient plus de leur compte en banque plutôt que des droits de l'homme...

----------

## nonas

Les premiers fautifs sont quand même les membres du CIO qui ont attribué les jeux à Pékin mais dans un monde où les intérêts économiques prédominent ça n'a rien d'étonnant...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## kwenspc

Meuh non c'est les gentils les chinois maintenant, ils font plus partie de la liste des pays de "l'axe du mal" du gvt ricain. On peut se faire plein de thune avec eux sans avoir de scrupules! (même si on en avait pas non plus avant) C'est cool!

Toi aussi, joue à ramener des contrats de plusieurs mïards de roros! Avec la Libye, la Chine, et tout et tout... Ah c'est sûr les droits de l'homme ça a jamais ramener autant de fric alors à quoi bon s'en soucier.

----------

## Temet

[avis perso]J'aurais été d'avis de les boycotter aussi.

Après, rien ne m'oblige à les regarder non plus  :Very Happy: [/avis perso]

Pis bon, n'oublions pas que petit à petit, notre pays se rapproche de la Chine (et non l'inverse...)

----------

## yoyo

 *nonas wrote:*   

> Les premiers fautifs sont quand même les membres du CIO qui ont attribué les jeux à Pékin mais dans un monde où les intérêts économiques prédominent ça n'a rien d'étonnant... 

 Je ne sais pas ... L'objectif était peut-être de faire entrer des journalistes et des personnes de "l'extérieur" pour "inciter" la Chine à évoluer ...

Pour ce qui est du boycotte, j'ai récemment entendu à la radio une personne répondant à la question "pensez-vous qu'on (aka : les pays occidentaux) doive boycotter les J.O. de Pékin". Sans appel : "on ne boycotte pas un pays qui détient plusieurs dizaines (centaines ??) de milliards de dollars de capitaux américains".

Tout est dit dans cette phrase ...   :Confused: 

Enjoy !

----------

## Leander256

Salut les gars,

je me suis a nouveau exporte en Asie, cette fois c'est Singapour et je vais rester 2 ans ici (au moins). Mais surtout, ce week-end je me suis achete un petit Travelmate 6292 avec 4 Go de RAM et je suis en train d'installer une Gentoo dessus. Ca faisait longtemps que j'avais pas eu autant envie de geeker. Et j'ai bien envie de mettre une avoine a Geekounet en temps de compilation d'OOo, rien moins que ca. Enfin voila, j'espere avoir une connexion tres bientot a la maison et revenir un peu hanter le forum.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> Salut les gars,
> 
> je me suis a nouveau exporte en Asie, cette fois c'est Singapour et je vais rester 2 ans ici (au moins). Mais surtout, ce week-end je me suis achete un petit Travelmate 6292 avec 4 Go de RAM et je suis en train d'installer une Gentoo dessus. Ca faisait longtemps que j'avais pas eu autant envie de geeker. Et j'ai bien envie de mettre une avoine a Geekounet en temps de compilation d'OOo, rien moins que ca. Enfin voila, j'espere avoir une connexion tres bientot a la maison et revenir un peu hanter le forum.

 

Houlala, il y a du battle dans l'air !   :Wink: 

Bon, les gars, je pense que je vais atomiser tout le monde et donc, mettre tout le monde d'accord avec mon eeepc   :Laughing: 

----------

## davidou2a

Salut les gars... j'ai vu qu'il y avait une mise en garde sur les perfs du 2.6.24... j'avoue ne pas avoir vraiment lu le sujet, mais chez moi je suis etonné du résultat j'ai reussi à decendre mon utilisation de RAM encore plus bas que d'hab

- Sans prelink

- Avec des safe flags

En gros je tourne à ~90mo d'utilisation de mem, avec XFCE + son option composite lancés... testé juste apres le boot... je me doute que certains doivent faire mieux mais je suis pas mécontant  :Smile: 

http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/8155/lolur9.png

quelques infos si y en a qui voient comment optimiser encore plus mon système  :Razz: 

```
Tuxozoid davidou # cat :etc/make.conf

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -msse -msse3 -msse3 -mmmx -m3dnow -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch sandbox"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard"

# de -20 & 20 - priorite haute vers basse

PORTAGE_NICENESS="15"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps y"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://ftp.club-internet.fr/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X acpi alsa aspell bash-completion bluetooth branding

     bzip2 cardbus cddb cdr cdrom colordiff dbus dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread

     foomaticdb fuse gtk hal ieee1394 jpeg jpeg2k lame libnotify matroska

     mikmod minimal mmx mmxext mp3 mpeg mpeg2 ogg opengl oss pcmcia pdf png

     rss samba sdl sdl-image sdl-sound spell sse sse2 ssse3

     startup-notification subversion syslog truetype unzip usb v4l v4l2 vcd

     vorbis wifi win32codecs xcomposite xml xosd xscreensaver xvid zip -berkdb

     -cli -gpm -iconv -ipv6 -isdnlog -pppd -reflection -spl"

#DISTDIR=/mnt/distfiles/

source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf
```

```
Tuxozoid davidou # rc-update show

           alsasound | boot                          

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

                dbus |      default                  

               dcron |      default                  

                hald |      default                  

            hostname | boot                          

             keymaps | boot                          

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot                          

                 mpd |      default                  

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount |      default                  

           syslog-ng |      default                  

             urandom | boot          
```

```
Tuxozoid davidou # cat /etc/conf.d/bootmisc 

# /etc/conf.d/bootmisc

# Put a nologin file in /etc to prevent people from logging in before

# system startup is complete

DELAYLOGIN="no"

# Should we completely wipe out /tmp or just selectively remove known

# locks / files / etc... ?

WIPE_TMP="yes"
```

```
Tuxozoid davidou # cat /etc/sysctl.conf 

# /etc/sysctl.conf

#

# For more information on how this file works, please see

# the manpages sysctl(8) and sysctl.conf(5).

#

# In order for this file to work properly, you must first

# enable 'Sysctl support' in the kernel.

#

# Look in /proc/sys/ for all the things you can setup.

#

# Disables packet forwarding

#net.ipv4.ip_forward = 0

# Disables IP dynaddr

#net.ipv4.ip_dynaddr = 0

# Disable ECN

#net.ipv4.tcp_ecn = 0

# Enables source route verification

net.ipv4.conf.default.rp_filter = 1

# Enable reverse path

net.ipv4.conf.all.rp_filter = 1

# Enable SYN cookies (yum!)

# http://cr.yp.to/syncookies.html

#net.ipv4.tcp_syncookies = 1

# Disable source route

#net.ipv4.conf.all.accept_source_route = 0

#net.ipv4.conf.default.accept_source_route = 0

# Disable redirects

#net.ipv4.conf.all.accept_redirects = 0

#net.ipv4.conf.default.accept_redirects = 0

# Disable secure redirects

#net.ipv4.conf.all.secure_redirects = 0

#net.ipv4.conf.default.secure_redirects = 0

# Ignore ICMP broadcasts

#net.ipv4.icmp_echo_ignore_broadcasts = 1

# Disables the magic-sysrq key

#kernel.sysrq = 0

# When the kernel panics, automatically reboot in 3 seconds

#kernel.panic = 3

# Allow for more PIDs (cool factor!); may break some programs

#kernel.pid_max = 999999

# You should compile nfsd into the kernel or add it

# to modules.autoload for this to work properly

# TCP Port for lock manager

#fs.nfs.nlm_tcpport = 0

# UDP Port for lock manager

#fs.nfs.nlm_udpport = 0

vm.swappiness = 25
```

```
uxozoid davidou # cat /etc/inittab 

#

# /etc/inittab:  This file describes how the INIT process should set up

#                the system in a certain run-level.

#

# Author:  Miquel van Smoorenburg, <miquels@cistron.nl>

# Modified by:  Patrick J. Volkerding, <volkerdi@ftp.cdrom.com>

# Modified by:  Daniel Robbins, <drobbins@gentoo.org>

# Modified by:  Martin Schlemmer, <azarah@gentoo.org>

#

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-apps/sysvinit/files/inittab,v 1.5 2005/12/22 02:03:23 vapier Exp $

# Default runlevel.

id:3:initdefault:

# System initialization, mount local filesystems, etc.

si::sysinit:/sbin/rc sysinit

# Further system initialization, brings up the boot runlevel.

rc::bootwait:/sbin/rc boot

l0:0:wait:/sbin/rc shutdown 

l1:S1:wait:/sbin/rc single

l2:2:wait:/sbin/rc nonetwork

l3:3:wait:/sbin/rc default

l4:4:wait:/sbin/rc default

l5:5:wait:/sbin/rc default

l6:6:wait:/sbin/rc reboot

#z6:6:respawn:/sbin/sulogin

# TERMINALS

c1:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty1 linux

c2:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

#c3:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

#c4:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

#c5:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

#c6:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

# SERIAL CONSOLES

#s0:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 9600 ttyS0 vt100

#s1:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 9600 ttyS1 vt100

# What to do at the "Three Finger Salute".

ca:12345:ctrlaltdel:/sbin/shutdown -r now

# Used by /etc/init.d/xdm to control DM startup.

# Read the comments in /etc/init.d/xdm for more

# info. Do NOT remove, as this will start nothing

# extra at boot if /etc/init.d/xdm is not added

# to the "default" runlevel.

x:a:once:/etc/X11/startDM.sh
```

----------

## nico_calais

Miaaaamm, comment qu'il sent bon le kk ce site ^^

https://grenoble.peps-sante.org/

----------

## takhisis_astrafall

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> Miaaaamm, comment qu'il sent bon le kk ce site ^^
> 
> https://grenoble.peps-sante.org/

 

Oo

ça serait presque tentant d'envoyer un mail....

----------

## nonas

 *takhisis_astrafall wrote:*   

> Oo
> 
> ça serait presque tentant d'envoyer un mail....

 

https://linuxfr.org/~tuxsmouf/26331.html

----------

## ghoti

Bah, c'est pcq votre firefox est mal configuré !

```
about:config

general.useragent.extra.firefox => "MSIE 7.0 est_une_grosse_daube"
```

Et roule ma poule !  :Laughing: 

----------

## _Seth_

Salut !

Je viens de lire une news sur le planet.g.o qui va faire plaisir aux (ex-)accros de packages.g.o : grâce Steve Dibb, il y a maintenant packages.l.o, qui reprend le design du p.g.o-qu'on-aime-bien... ça va fairere des heureux  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

C'est une bonne nouvelle il y a de nouveau une fonction de recherche.

----------

## d2_racing

En effet je suis bien content, enfin c'est de retour.

----------

## titoucha

Par contre les mises à jour ne m'ont pas l'air très fréquentes.

----------

## yuk159

Salut bande de geeks  :Smile: 

Comme je passais par là j'en profite pour laisser un message à ceux qui  se souviennent de moi  :Smile: 

Je ne suis pas encore mort j'ai simplement choisi de moins faire d'info et plus de dessin  :Very Happy: 

J'en profite pour remercier tous les membres du forum qui m'ont vraiment aidés à progresser, chercher des info quand je ne sais pas quoi faire, utiliser réellement Linux, bref qui m'ont appris à me débrouiller tout seul. (ils m'ont même aidés en orthographe, même si je fais toujours des fautes ^^)

Je n'utilise malheureusement plus seulement du libre, j'en avais simplement un peu marre de me battre contre les autres, les softs open-source sont de grande qualité, mais la plupart les gens s'en foutent royalement (quand ils savent ce que c'est), et quand on veux bosser ça pose un certain nombre de problèmes.

Donc voilà j'ai acheté des licences et tout le monde est content maintenant.

Bonne continuation à vous et @+

----------

## Magic Banana

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> Salut bande de geeks 
> 
> Comme je passais par là j'en profite pour laisser un message à ceux qui  se souviennent de moi 
> 
> Je ne suis pas encore mort j'ai simplement choisi de moins faire d'info et plus de dessin 
> ...

 

Et les tutos Gimp ?!  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Et les tutos Gimp ?! 

 

 :Laughing: 

Il vient de te dire qu'il était passé à photoshop ! 

@yuk159 : content de te revoir !

----------

## Magic Banana

Quelques nouvelles de la bataille de Micro$oft pour normaliser l'OOXML.

L'inde et Cuba ont indiqué qu'ils s'opposaient à cette norme (je n'ai pas gardé les liens, désolé). Le Red Hat Magazine a produit un bon article récapitulant les principaux événements depuis septembre. Enfin, un délégué brésilien veut rompre la "loi du silence" à laquelle on les a soumis mais que Micro$oft rompit quelques minutes après la fin du BRM en annonçant fallacieusement que 98% des problèmes étaient résolus (?!). Un extrait de son introduction :

 *Quote:*   

> I believe that everyone should know in detail what happened in that room, to understand that there are companies nowadays that are ill intentioned and without any ethical limit (sad, but true !!!).

 

Je vous laisse deviner à quelle société il fait référence...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Mickael

@yuk159 : content de te revoir !

----------

## Magic Banana

Pour compléter, mon précédent message, voilà 5 (mauvaises) raisons d'approuver l'OOXML. L'auteur reprend l'argumentaire de Micro$oft et le tourne en dérision.

----------

## Magic Banana

Je viens de découvrir qu'aujourd'hui c'était la première journée pour la liberté des documents. Cet événement est avant tout suivi du côté du Brésil et de l'Argentine et très peu en France. Dommage...

----------

## Temet

Bah d'un coté la technologie et la France... voilà quoi.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Magic Banana

La Free Software Foundation Latin America nous rappelle à juste titre que l'Open Specification Promise de Micro$oft concerne l'OOXML et en aucun cas M$ Office qui s'en éloigne fortement et d'autant plus que les modifications apportées au format, depuis le début du processus de normalisation, ne sont destinées qu'à le faire passer et non à finir dans la suite bureautique de Micro$oft !

 *FSFLA wrote:*   

> It carries a number of dependencies on earlier Microsoft decisions, not all of which are part of the already-huge specification, and Microsoft's promise covers only fully-compliant implementations. But Microsoft Office isn't fully compliant with the OOXML (Office Open XML) specification, therefore those who seek interoperability with Microsoft's software won't be covered by its promise.

 

Le communiqué entier est sur cette page.

----------

## Dismantr

Je n'ai pas tout compris, là ; si l'OOXML n'est pas là pour être implanté dans Office, alors, pourquoi avoir commencé à publier les spécif des formats binaires office ? (.doc, .ppt, et .xls)

Si je ne m'abuse, ils ont été publié récemment, non ? ('faut que je retrouve la news quelque part...)

Ce serait pour "abandonner" ces vieux formats au profit du .docx, etc... ?

Je pensais sincèrement que l'OOXML était le prochain format de fichier office ; pas vous ?

...

Tapez pas.. Je sais ; j'ai encore rien compris  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Micro$oft abandonne ses vieux formats pour forcer les utilisateurs à migrer vers les dernières versions de sa suite bureautique. Ainsi, avec l'arrivée du Service Pack 3 d'Office 2003, Micro$oft a délibérément décidé de bloquer 24 formats considérés obsolètes incluant Word 6.0 et Word 97 pour Windows et même Word 2004 pour Mac qui est, je crois, le format actuel sur cette plate-forme ! Vois cet article par exemple.

----------

## Temet

Ce serait pas eux, je dirais qu'ils se tirent une balle dans le pied... mais avec leur quasi monopole et la connerie du monde de l'entreprise... bah je ne le dis pas.

----------

## Magic Banana

La présidente de l'Académie Européenne pour la Normalisation, Tineke Egyedi, rappelle sa principale critique vis à vis du processus ISO relatif à l'OOXML (qui est la même que celle exprimée par l'AFNOR) :

 *Tineke Egyedi wrote:*   

> What are we to do with a second standard, which is overlapping the first? This conflicts with rules of the World Trade Organisation.

 

----------

## Magic Banana

Des nouvelles de la normalisation de l'OOXML (encore !) :

* On refuse le droit à l'Allemagne de changer son vote de Septembre ("Oui avec commentaires") en "Non".

* On fait voter "Oui" aux délégués polonais qui ne répondent pas aux mails.

Dans les deux cas, je vous laisse personnifier le "on". Un indice : dans ces deux articles, les occurrences du mot "Microsoft" sont souvent très proches de termes comme "pression" ou "manipulation"...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kwenspc

Si après toutes ces merdes l'ISO garde la confiance des industriels... je pige plus.

----------

## _Seth_

A propos de l'OOXML: j'ai vu le documentaire sur Monsanto et je vois un parallèle inquiétant entre ces 2 affaires sur le poids/lobbying que peuvent exercer de grosses entreprises sur les gouvernements et les organisations internationales. Autant je trouve cela normal que chacun défende ses billes, mais sur le fond, je trouve incroyable que des organismes indépendants/étatiques cèdent quand l'argumentaire ne tient pas la route (chantage et autres arguments d'autorité). 

Ce qui est encore plus surprenant, c'est que même si les organismes/états cèdent face à la pression ou à la corruption (et ne font donc pas leur travail correctement), les entreprises qui exercent ces pressions n'en retire qu'un bénéfice très limité. En effet, quand on pense 

1) que l'immense énergie et les moyens importants dépensés par ces firmes est viable seulement à court terme, 

2) que les problèmes contournés, en payant le prix fort maintenant, ne sont pas résolu pour autant et 

3) que le coût de la résolution de ces problèmes croît avec le temps

le risque à long terme que prennent ces entreprises est immense. A croire que leurs dirigeants ne voient pas plus loin que le bout de leur nez.

----------

## Magic Banana

Je pense que pour Micro$oft, c'est au contraire le long terme qui les inquiète.

Les institutions veulent une norme en bureautique (notamment pour assurer la pérénité de leurs documents). Si Micro$oft ne parvient pas à pousser l'OOXML jusqu'au bout du processus ISO, bientôt la majorité des administrations utiliseront OpenOffice.org. En plus de l'intérêt lié au format ouvert et normalisé, le coût à long terme de cette migration est très faible (seule la formation initiale est nécessaire, pas de coût de licence). Une fois les institutions sous OOo, toutes les entreprises travaillant avec elle, s'y mettront aussi. Ensuite les étudiants seront directement formés sur OOo et c'est l'ensemble de l'industrie qui passera à la suite libre. Par ailleurs, pour ce qui est du marché de l'ordinateur personnel, les gens aiment à avoir les logiciels qu'ils utilisent au travail...

Bref, si Micro$oft veut garder sur le long terme sa position dominante dans le secteur des suites bureautique, c'est maintenant qu'ils doivent avoir une norme. Visiblement, le prix à payer pour toute cette précipitation ne les importe peu. Tout ce qui compte c'est le fait de pouvoir dire "Office utilise l'OOXML qui est une norme ISO". Le fait que ce n'est pas le format qui sera, in fine, implémentant dans Office, ne les dérange pas le moins du monde. Au contraire, ils gagnent l'attrait d'une norme sans qu'ils aient à payer de leur monopole (l'interopérabilité avec la suite Office sera toujours aussi difficile).

----------

## Magic Banana

Je vous en avais déjà parlé dans un précédent message, un délégué brésilien a décidé de rompre la loi du silence qu'on leur imposait et raconte dans son blog comment s'est déroulé le Ballot Resolution Meeting. C'est affligeant.

----------

## kwenspc

 La France voterait non à la normalisation d'OOXML

moui, je demande à voir quand on aura le vrai résultat. (ah ah la Finlande qui va voté oui... quand on sait que tous les projets publics ici sont toujours attribués à la même entreprise, quelque soit l'appel d'offre. Ça ne m'étonne pas du tout...)

----------

## Temet

Dites, c'était pas hier la décision pour l'OOXML ??? Je trouve d'info nul part :/

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Dites, c'était pas hier la décision pour l'OOXML ??? Je trouve d'info nul part :/

 

Il y à ConsortiumInfo.org qui suit l'évolution de cette affaire. Cependant, pour l'instant, la page se contente de donner les quelques votes connus (que j'ai, pour la plupart, mentionné ici même) et le processus compliqué qui mènera à la normalisation ou le refus de l'OOXML.

----------

## Temet

Ouais enfin la première chose qu'on voit bien en gras, c'est : "it appears that OOXML will be approved." ...

----------

## Magic Banana

Le blog Open Malysia fait un excellent travail pour rapporter les résultats des votes de chaque pays. Le cas de ce pays est par ailleurs emblématique de la façon par laquelle l'OOXML pourrait être normalisé :

 *ditesh wrote:*   

> Microsoft Singapore (led by Mr. Barney Lau) has been running an intensive lobbying campaign to the members of the Information Technology Standards Committee (ITSC) to vote "Approve" on OOXML and disregard the "Disapprove" recommendation of Singapore's Information Exchange Technical Committee. Sure enough, in September 2007, ITSC voted "Approve" despite its technical committee voting a strong "Disapprove". (...)
> 
> Apparently, Microsoft Singapore allegedly promised funding and discounts to the academia. There is no documentation to back this up, so I cannot substantiate this rumour (and neither should you consider it to be true). However, it is true that Microsoft Singapore got all its business partners to write in standard template letters of support to ITSC to get ITSC vote "Approve".
> 
> In particular, the Information Technology Management Association (ITMA) and the Singapore Infocomm Technology Federation (SITF) (highlighted in red above), specifically wrote in to ITSC supporting OOXML as an ISO standard. Amazingly, both letters were CC-ed to Mr. Barney Lau (Microsoft Singapore Managing Director). I honestly did not know that ITMA and SITF were answerable to Mr. Barney Lau of Microsoft Singapore. Oh wait, he is a member of the SITF council.
> ...

 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Dites, c'était pas hier la décision pour l'OOXML ??? Je trouve d'info nul part :/

 

Pour la France? C'est toujours non: http://www.lesechos.fr/journal20080328/lec2_technologies_de_l_information/4707238.htm

Pour le reste... mal barré  :Neutral: 

----------

## E11

Pitoyable...

----------

## Magic Banana

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   Dites, c'était pas hier la décision pour l'OOXML ??? Je trouve d'info nul part :/ 
> 
> Pour la France? C'est toujours non: http://www.lesechos.fr/journal20080328/lec2_technologies_de_l_information/4707238.htm
> 
> Pour le reste... mal barré 

 

C'était sans compter sur les "recommandations" de Micro$oft. La France, à l'encontre de la commission,s'abstient :

http://www.lesechos.fr/info/hightec/300253698.htm

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/42732-afnor-vote-iso-OOXML-microsoft.htm

Même si l'ISO préfère attendre mercredi pour annoncer le résultat, il semblerait que l'OOXML sera une norme.

----------

## Magic Banana

Pour ceux qui veulent lire la lettre de Micro$oft aux membres de la commission de normalisation au sein de l'AFNOR, elle est publiée par Les Echos ici.

Quant à la position de HP, elle s'affiche ouvertement sur leur site Web.

----------

## Temet

La position de HP c'est un peu tout le monde il est beau, tout le monde est gentil... en fait, ils n'ont pas de position affichée quoi.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> La position de HP c'est un peu tout le monde il est beau, tout le monde est gentil... en fait, ils n'ont pas de position affichée quoi.

 

ça s'appelle bouffer à tous les râteliers   :Confused: 

----------

## _Seth_

Même KDE se met à l'OOXML, Microsoft a gagné sur toute la ligne. 

Du coup, j'ai viré tous mes linux et je teste Vista, qui est quand même vraiment plus joli et utilisable que Gentoo : pas de prise de tête, tout marche out-of-the-box. Pour ma thèse, c'est même un plaisir de rédiger sous MS Office.

héhé

----------

## kwenspc

Ou'on soit le 1er avril et qu'on fasse des blagues soit... Mais pas sur ooxml, c'est vraiment de très mauvais gout  :Razz: 

Fin à y regarder de plus près: toute cette histoire d'ooxml n'est au final qu'une vaste blague. Qui fait grincer pas mal de dents.

----------

## ghoti

Comment devenir un grand de ce monde ...

----------

## kwenspc

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Comment devenir un grand de ce monde ...

 

 :Laughing: 

Ils ont pensé aussi à élargir la taille du cerveau? (ou en mettre un en fait)

----------

## Magic Banana

L'OOXML est officieusement normalisé. Le blog Open Malaysia donne le détail par pays.

L'April dénonce « l'influence politique » exercée sur l'ISO et l'Afnor :

 *L'April wrote:*   

> L'ISO vient de prendre un pas désastreux en actant que ses normes sont avant tout une question d'influence politique et non plus une question de réalité technologique. (...) Le vote de l'Afnor ne reflète absolument pas un consensus de la Commission, bien au contraire. Lors de la réunion du 25 mars 2008 destinée à finaliser la position de la commission, les membres ont estimé que l'abstention n'était pas un choix acceptable. Le changement de position de l'Afnor est sans doute du à des tractations de dernières minutes ce week end, à un niveau élévé.

 

Vous parliez de poisson d'Avril...

----------

## kwenspc

la news de "lemondeinformatique" sent bien le poisson (au sens propre hein): il n'est fait mention d'aucuns des troubles (pourtant nombreux si ce n'est omniprésent) dans cette affaire. Un peu trop laconique (leur "monde informatique" est plutôt limité chez eux apparemment)...Enfin: fallait s'y attendre, la corruption a toujours raison en ce moment.

----------

## Mickael

C'est un poisson d'Avril ? :

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1 to adopt RPM format for LSB compliance
> 
> In what will likely prove to be a controversial decision, Portage 2.1 will adopt the RPM format for all packages moving forward. The use of ebuilds will be deprecated in favor of the defacto RPM standard. The primary driver for this decision was to ensure compliance with the Linux Standard Base specification, which mandates RPM support for package management.
> 
> The developers have been hard at work to make this migration as easy as possible. Already a proof-of-concept ebuild2rpm script is in place and being tested by a pilot group of developers. Unfortunately, because of the architectural differences between the two formats, some features will not be supported once Gentoo moves to RPM. USE variables are one such feature; sandbox security is another. However, the added benefit brought about by full LSB compliance should far outweigh the loss of these two minor features.
> ...

 

EDIT : merde je suis tombé dans le panneau :

 *Quote:*   

> Yes, it was a joke
> 
> Last week's issue, which was conveniently delayed a day so it could be released on April 1, contained a story about the adoption of the RPM format for package management. The results of this April Fools' Joke were far more successful than we had hoped for. (Some might argue it was too successful) Needless to say, it was a joke and the Gentoo development team has no plans to move away from the ebuild format as its standard means of package management.
> 
> Now please stop sending us hate mail. 

 

EDIT c'était ma chronique postcount++ d'un vétérant pas réveillé : 

 *Quote:*   

> A migration to RPM was carefully considered again  for this release, but in the end we decided to wait for the few remaining RPM-using distributions to migrate to the superior packaging format of ebuilds.

  voilà maintenant je sors, et je retourne dans ma maison de retraite.

----------

## Magic Banana

Malgré les irégularités, l'OOXML est passé. Mais le pire reste probablement le fait que Micro$oft ait rendu inefficace tout futur processus de normalisation ISO (un organisme qui a plus de 60 ans).

----------

## kwenspc

Allez puisque tout ceci est bien parti: au tour du RGI de recommander ooxml pour les documents administratifs. On parie?   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Magic Banana

La Free Software Foundation Europe publie un communiqué où son président et son vice président remettent en cause le choix de l'ISO comme organisme de normalisation des futurs standards.

 *Jonas Öberg, vice président de la FSFE wrote:*   

> Now it seems that ISO could be the wrong forum for standards development in information technology in general. It seems to work too slowly or too poorly to make the ISO brand meaningful in the IT world. We'll have to see whether ISO can repair its own processes enough to become a meaningful participant.

 

 *Georg Greve, président de la FSFE wrote:*   

> Governments that seek to gain control over their own data and ensure long-term archival of public records independently from any specific vendor will need to establish other criteria in their public procurement, Programs like 'Certified Open' that seek to assess the actual interoperability and independence are likely to play a larger role in the future.

 Last edited by Magic Banana on Thu Apr 03, 2008 11:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ghoti

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> La Free Software Foundation Europe oublie 

 

C'est fou ce qu'un glissage de doigt peut changer une phrase !  :Wink: 

----------

## truc

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> C'est fou ce qu'un glissage de doigt peut changer une phrase ! 

 

Magic Banana premier sur la désinformation! j'plaisante hein?  :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Arf !  :Laughing: 

C'est corrigé.  :Wink: 

----------

## _Seth_

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Malgré les irégularités, l'OOXML est passé. Mais le pire reste probablement le fait que Micro$oft ait rendu inefficace tout futur processus de normalisation ISO (un organisme qui a plus de 60 ans).

 

Salut Magic Banana, j'ai vraiment du mal à saisir le contexte du second lien. Qui a écrit ça ? Je crois entrevoir le fond du propos mais il me manque une bonne partie du décodeur. Est ce que tu pourrais m'aider ?

----------

## nonas

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   Malgré les irégularités, l'OOXML est passé. Mais le pire reste probablement le fait que Micro$oft ait rendu inefficace tout futur processus de normalisation ISO (un organisme qui a plus de 60 ans). 
> 
> Salut Magic Banana, j'ai vraiment du mal à saisir le contexte du second lien. Qui a écrit ça ? Je crois entrevoir le fond du propos mais il me manque une bonne partie du décodeur. Est ce que tu pourrais m'aider ?

 Tu as tout d'expliquer ici : http://www.itscj.ipsj.or.jp/sc34/

En gros le ISO/OEC JTC 1/SC 34 est le sous-comité qui s'occupe par exemple de gérer le SGML et le XML, sous-comité qui est divisé en 3 groupes de travail (premier paragraphe) : WG1 (Markup Languages), WG2 (Information Presentation) et WG3 (Information Association) cf 4.

Martin Bryan est le responsable du groupe 1 (comme indiqué ici : http://blogs.zdnet.com/open-source/?p=1777) et rend compte dans ce mail au secrétaire et au président du ISO/OEC JTC 1/SC 34.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   Malgré les irégularités, l'OOXML est passé. Mais le pire reste probablement le fait que Micro$oft ait rendu inefficace tout futur processus de normalisation ISO (un organisme qui a plus de 60 ans). 
> 
> Salut Magic Banana, j'ai vraiment du mal à saisir le contexte du second lien. Qui a écrit ça ? Je crois entrevoir le fond du propos mais il me manque une bonne partie du décodeur. Est ce que tu pourrais m'aider ?

 

Selon les règles de l'ISO, plusieurs conditions doivent être remplies pour qu'un processus de normalisation soit un succès. Parmi elles, la moitié des membres P doivent avoir voté. Un membre P (pour "participants") est un pays qui souhaite participer pleinement à l'élaboration des normes.

Or, en septembre dernier, quelques jours avant le premier vote relatif à la normalisation de l'OOXML, le nombre de membres P a triplé suite aux pressions de Micro$oft pour obtenir un maximum de "oui" en dépit du bon sens (si ce n'est un sens purement vénal pour les seules personnes qui pactisent avec Micro$oft). Par exemple, de souvenir, trois pays sont devenus membres P lors des deux jours précédant le vote de septembre. Bien sûr ces pays ont étudiés en profondeur les plus de 6000 pages de spécification avant de les accepter sans commentaires... et la marmotte, elle met le chocolat dans le papier d'aluminium.

Quoi qu'il en soit, comme je l'écrivais ce matin, le pire est encore que ces nouveaux membres P ne votent pas lorsqu'ils ne reçoivent pas un mail (et des promesses markéting) de "Micro$oft". Systématiquement, depuis décembre, les projets de norme ISO n'aboutissent pas parce que la proportion de votants parmi les membres P n'atteint pas les 50% requis. Il faut noter, par ailleurs, qu'un vote d'abstention, qui ne mouille pas le pays, EST un vote. Mais c'est déjà trop demander aux nouveau membres P...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ce message de désespoir, envoyé en décembre dernier, par un coordinateur ISO mettra en relief la panade dans laquelle se trouve, aujourd'hui, cet organisme vieux de plus de 60 ans... Et tout cela à cause d'une seule entreprise sans foi ni loi.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## kwenspc

Pour l'Europe tout n'est (peut-être) pas perdu... tant que la corruption vient pas s'en meler: EU's Anti-Trust Investigation of OOXML Continues

----------

## _Seth_

@nonas|Magic Banana: Merci, c'est bien ce que j'avais cru comprendre. C'est vraiment complètement dingue.

----------

## idodesuke

 *Quote:*   

> Je n'utilise malheureusement plus seulement du libre, j'en avais simplement un peu marre de me battre contre les autres, les softs open-source sont de grande qualité, mais la plupart les gens s'en foutent royalement (quand ils savent ce que c'est), et quand on veux bosser ça pose un certain nombre de problèmes.
> 
> Donc voilà j'ai acheté des licences et tout le monde est content maintenant. 

 

pfff ouais sont lourd à force...

----------

## YetiBarBar

Le nom me dit quelquechose ... serait le nôtre ?

----------

## Desintegr

Tout à fait  :Razz: .

----------

## Magic Banana

Parmi les pays où des irrégularités se sont fait sentir lors du vote pro-Micro$oft, La Norvège arrive certainement en tête. La quasi-totalité du commité technique avait recommandé un "non" mais l'organisme de normalisation national a (après 37 lettres de Micro$oft !) voté "oui".

Du coup, des manifestations sont organisées.

----------

## razer

Heu j'interviens dans le fil comme on demanderait l'heure, mais à défaut de poluer le forum avec un nouveau message de sodomiseur de mouches...

Je relance donc le débat sur les flags d'optimisation gcc : perso mes systèmes sont en "-Os", car quand j'ai débuté sous gentoo et que j'ai lu les docs s'y référant, limiter la taille du code semblait une bonne idée.

Cependant, il est possible que çà n'arrangeait pas vraiment l'affaire à l'heure de gcc 3, avec le 4 j'ai cru comprendre que c'était encore pire...

Lorsqu'on googlelise cela, on tombe sur quelques benchmarks incitant à penser qu'il vaudrait mieux que je recompile tout çà un jour en "-O2"

Voilà, je voulais juste obtenir un avis sur cette question, un retour d'expérience.

Enfin, si çà intéresse qq1  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Pour ce que j'avais compris, le mieux c'était de suivre les Safe CFLAGS Guidelines, donc du -02 -march=tontruc et se limiter à ça en gros.

Dois y avoir un truc sur le wiki gentoo  pour safe cflags.

Chez moi par exemple, c'est soft : 

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -msse3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
```

----------

## kwenspc

Le -Os c'est vraiment dans certain cas particulier que ça vaut le coup: quand on a (très) peu de place (genre une flash rom qui contient le rootfs avec busybox, très peu de ram) et qu'on a aucune contrainte de performance. Parce que la taille du binaire est certes réduite mais du coup le code en est réduit à son plus simple appareil. (boucles non déroulées, branchements non optimisés etc...)

Je vois pas trop d'intérêt à l'utiliser, limiter la taille du code te fais perdre pas mal (voir beaucoup dans certains cas) en perf. 

Certaines applis supportent pas d'être compilé avec ce CFLAGS, pour le coup c'est donc utile d'utiliser /etc/portage/package.cflags (une recherche sur ce forum en dira plu à ce sujet)

----------

## geekounet

En général, tout est testé avec du -O2, donc ça donne souvent du code stable et avec de bonnes perfs. Faut vraiment avoir des besoins spécifiques pour utiliser autre chose, -O3 et -Os donnent parfois un code instable, et sans différence flagrante de perfs sur la plupart des binaires (et même parfois avec l'effet inverse). Donc le mieux est d'en rester à un sage CFLAGS="-O2 -march=ton_proc -pipe", avec un -fomit-frame-pointer si tu fais pas de debug, histoire de réduire la taille des binaires, et tu peux même aussi mettre un -march=native si t'as GCC 4.2 minimum, comme ça t'es sûr d'être au top de ton processeur, pis voilà avec ça t'es tranquille ;p

----------

## kopp

Ah tiens je ne connaissais pas ce -march=native

Je vais le mettre pour mon cher C2D  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Ah tiens je ne connaissais pas ce -march=native
> 
> Je vais le mettre pour mon cher C2D 

 

Ouais... et ne revient pas te plaindre en disant que c'est plus lent qu'avant et tout, comme t'as fait quand je t'ai conseillé le XFS  :Laughing: 

----------

## kopp

Beuh, c'était vrai pour le xfs, c'est plus lent. Pas de discussion, toutes mes compiles prennent plus de temps qu'en ext3 à cause du temps infame nécessaire pour effacer les fichiers...

Sinon, truc qui n'a rien à voir mais je viens de le remarquer : ça fait aujourd'hui 4 ans que je suis incrit sur le forum \o/

ça nous rajeunit pas tout ça... 

/me se souvient de Gentoo 1.4, d'avoir recopier le handbook à la main sur un cahier de brouillon et galéré pour installer ce satané modem speedtouch usb  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Beuh, c'était vrai pour le xfs, c'est plus lent. Pas de discussion, toutes mes compiles prennent plus de temps qu'en ext3 à cause du temps infame nécessaire pour effacer les fichiers...
> 
> 

 si tu veux vraiment boosté tes compiles penses plutôt à utiliser reiserfs sur /usr/portage, /tmp et sur /var (à croire que reiserfs a été fait juste pour ça et rien d'autre). Pour le reste ext3/xfs chez moi ça donne la même chose à peu de chose près.

----------

## _Seth_

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Sinon, truc qui n'a rien à voir mais je viens de le remarquer : ça fait aujourd'hui 4 ans que je suis incrit sur le forum \o/
> 
> ça nous rajeunit pas tout ça... 
> 
> /me se souvient de Gentoo 1.4, d'avoir recopier le handbook à la main sur un cahier de brouillon et galéré pour installer ce satané modem speedtouch usb 

 

Merdum, c'est un petit coup de vieux ça !

----------

## nico_calais

http://www.acapela-group.com/Greetings/1-b849e248e72a4

Je   :Arrow:  []

----------

## Magic Banana

Et si les États-Unis abolissaient le brevet logiciel ? Hier s'est peut-être joué un premier acte de cette pièce (qui pourrait-être très longue).

----------

## Oupsman

Je suis étonné en lisant ceci. Patrick Durusau, c'est ni plus ni moins que l'éditeur des évolutions du standard ODF au sein d’OASIS ... 

Et j'ai trouvé ce projet a suivre de très près sur sourceforge.

----------

## julroy67

Il se passe quoi avec le forum en ce moment ? Tout les 2 clics je me prend un : 

```

Too many connections. Please try again later.

```

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## kopp

Bah, y a certainement trop de connexions  :Smile: 

/me sort

oki, le serveur doit être surchargé pour une raison ou un autr

----------

## Desintegr

Le problème c'est trop de connexion pour la même IP. Utilises-tu Konqueror ?

----------

## salamandrix

Rien à voir avec les posts précédents, mais je recherche désespérant ce site humoristique mettant en jeu les différents élément du libres... l'url commence par geek c'est sûr  :Smile:  et c'est un truc comme geekscott ou scotch ou ... et je m'épuise et impossible de retrouver... Z'avez l'adresse ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

 *salamandrix wrote:*   

> Rien à voir avec les posts précédents, mais je recherche désespérant ce site humoristique mettant en jeu les différents élément du libres... l'url commence par geek c'est sûr  et c'est un truc comme geekscott ou scotch ou ... et je m'épuise et impossible de retrouver... Z'avez l'adresse ? Merci 

 

http://www.nojhan.net/geekscottes/  :Wink: 

----------

## salamandrix

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *salamandrix wrote:*   Rien à voir avec les posts précédents, mais je recherche désespérant ce site humoristique mettant en jeu les différents élément du libres... l'url commence par geek c'est sûr  et c'est un truc comme geekscott ou scotch ou ... et je m'épuise et impossible de retrouver... Z'avez l'adresse ? Merci  
> 
> http://www.nojhan.net/geekscottes/ 

 

Rho merci merci et merci....  :Embarassed:  Pour la peine je poste ma favorite sur ces dernières semaines ici  :Smile: 

édit : http://www.nojhan.net/geekscottes/index.php?strip=90

----------

## Temet

http://www.bashfr.org/?6958  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Magic Banana

À l'heure du bilan sur la normalisation de l'OOXML, le Red Hat Magazine publie un petit article très sensé.

----------

## julroy67

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> Le problème c'est trop de connexion pour la même IP. Utilises-tu Konqueror ?

 

Euh non, Firefox2 ou Opera, et pourtant j'ai déjà changé d'IP plusieurs fois et ça le fait quand même. Bizarre.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Oupsman

Je cherche comment paramétrer CUPS pour lui dire de laisser le client gérer le spool ou dire à un serveur Cups de garder spooler ce qu'il envoie à un cups distant.

Ca dans le but d'éviter de faire planter mon NSLU2 quand il reçoit une édition trop importante de mon PC de travail (alors que depuis mon portable sous Windows ca marche bien, mais le driver est pourri de chez pourri donc je peux pas customiser comme je veux l'édition)

Si quelqu'un à une idée ... Je viens de me faire la doc de cups, j'ai pas trouvé ...

----------

## ercete

EXCLU : 

Cate Blanchett est maman :

http://www.20minutes.fr/article/225272/People-Cate-Blanchett-a-accouche.php

Elle a accouchée d'un petit Annick !!

Désolé j'ai pas pu m'empécher...   :Laughing: 

----------

## ghoti

 *ercete wrote:*   

> Cate Blanchett est maman :
> 
> Elle a accouchée d'un petit Annick !!:

 

Dans le film, c'est Kate Winslet, pas Cate Blanchett !  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

J'ai mis un moment à comprendre là.

Effectivement, si les gens se trompe d'actrice ça marche moins bien les blagues....

----------

## kwenspc

le vent ...  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## kopp

C'est vrai que le ghoti, il est assez cassant  :Smile: 

Tu serais pas allé en vacances à Nice, ghoti ?

----------

## _Seth_

Ourgh ! Vous êtes dur d'attaquer comme ça dès le lundi matin (bon, ok, c'est une fin de matinée tardive, je vous l'accorde).

----------

## ghoti

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Tu serais pas allé en vacances à Nice, ghoti ?

 

Nan mais j'aimerais bien : j'ai toujours rêvé d'avoir une perruque blond (vé)nitien et un t-shirt canari  !  :Laughing: 

----------

## geekounet

 *kopp wrote:*   

> J'ai mis un moment à comprendre là.

 

Moi je comprend toujours pas, je dois avoir une partie du cerveau pas encore réveillée aujourd'hui  :Confused: 

----------

## kopp

un petit Annick -> un peu Titanic ... 

Le problème c'est que c'est pas Cate Blanchett mais Kate Winslet qui joue dans Titanic, du coup la blague tombe à l'eau, et coule.... (ahahaha)

----------

## geekounet

Arf ok, j'étais vraiment à côté  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gbetous

Allez, un petit coup d'anti-Microsoft, ça faisait longtemps que je m'étais pas défoulé.

Au taf on bosse pour plusieurs clients, parfois concurrents : Airbus, Thalès, Rockwell etc... Pour isoler les différents projets (faut bien un minimum), on bosse dans des open-spaces, ou chaque open-space a son sous-reseau, avec un serveur dédié (disons à la louche une 20aine de personnes).

Et nous, régulièrement il tombe en rade. Plus de connexion Internet, parfois meme plus de connexion intranet (donc plus de mails) etc... Quand je dis régulièrement, c'est peut-etre 2 ou 3 fois par mois. Donc faut aller chercher le sysadmin, qui va rebooter le serveur etc...

Bon, hier, je glandouille avec le sysadminet je vais avec lui dans la petite salle où il y a le serveur. On discute un peu.

- Tiens, remarquè-je, c'est un serveur sous Windows ?

- Oui, Windows 2003 serveur.

- Ah bon je comprends pourquoi ça déconne autant ! Et tu le fais rebooter périodiquement automatiquement ?

- Oui, tous les dimanches soirs. Mais apparemment c'est pas suffisant

- Et qu'est-ce qu'il y a sur ce serveur comme service ?

- Il fait bien sur routeur, et puis il y a des serveurs DHCP, DNS, et qques repertoires active directory

Voilà, un serveur qui fait 3 bouzes et qui est meme pas capable de le faire. ENsuite, peut-etre qu'il a été configuré avec les pieds, certes, j'en sais rien... Mais c'est quand meme étonnant de voir une telle instabilité pour des trucs aussi basique...

----------

## SnowBear

Je penche quand même pour une installation mal faite.

Non parce que bon quand même O_O .

----------

## kwenspc

Pas forcément, jour peu que la config routeur soit un poil compliqué un windows se gauffre très facilement.

C'est pas fait pour faire routeur ces trucs là. (dhcp et dns ok par contre, je vois pas de problème à ça)

----------

## kopp

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Pas forcément, jour peu que la config routeur soit un poil compliqué un windows se gauffre très facilement.
> 
> C'est pas fait pour faire routeur ces trucs là. (dhcp et dns ok par contre, je vois pas de problème à ça)

 

Pfff, depuis que tu es passé en dvorak, tes fautes de frappes sont moins évidentes  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

Tiens, y a pas de logs sur les w$ server ? Ca doit être coton !   :Rolling Eyes: 

->[]

----------

## kwenspc

 *kopp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pfff, depuis que tu es passé en dvorak, tes fautes de frappes sont moins évidentes 

 

Encore là ça bousille le contexte. Mais le dvorak-fr me donne parfois un accent du nord: avec les "a" en "o" etc...

----------

## yoyo

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Encore là ça bousille le contexte. Mais le dvorak-fr me donne parfois un accent du nord: avec les "a" en "o" etc...

 On dit un accent du ch'nord ...   :Razz: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> On dit un accent du ch'nord ...  

 

Il le fait ton clavier toi? moi non je tape nord il écrit nord. Doit pas être totalement de là bas 

->[]

----------

## Dismantr

On dit :

 *Quote:*   

> de ch'nord

 

les enfants  :Wink: 

Amicalement,

----------

## dapsaille

arghaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.....   :Surprised: 

http://www.businessmobile.fr/actualites/technologies/0,39044306,39380491,00.htm

----------

## kopp

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> arghaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.....  
> 
> http://www.businessmobile.fr/actualites/technologies/0,39044306,39380491,00.htm

 

Pour ceux qui ne lisent pas Slashdot ou autre : un article plus détaillé sur le joujou, dans la langue de Shakespear :

http://www.trustedreviews.com/notebooks/review/2008/04/16/Asus-Eee-PC-900/p1

----------

## gbetous

si vous cherchez des infos sur l'eeePC, allez tout simplement sur blogeee. Recemment il a posté sur les caractéristiques technique du 900

----------

## yoyo

On dirai qu'il conserve un refroidissement actif ...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

Le noyau Linux 2.6.25 est disponible : http://linuxfr.org/2008/04/17/23919.html

J'ai pas encore tout lu, mais je me demandais vu que j'ai un nouveau pc et que je compte bien lui mettre gentoo un jour, est ce qu'on peut d'ors et déjà utilisé l'ext4 ?

----------

## geekounet

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

> J'ai pas encore tout lu, mais je me demandais vu que j'ai un nouveau pc et que je compte bien lui mettre gentoo un jour, est ce qu'on peut d'ors et déjà utilisé l'ext4 ?

 

Utilise du XFS, c'est tout pareil, mais en bien plus mature  :Wink:  Le fait est que EXT4 copie tout le design de XFS, donc autant prendre l'original, surtout qu'XFS est bien plus vieux et éprouvé que l'EXT*  :Smile: 

----------

## Delvin

*entend un gros troll poilu arriver au galop*

----------

## kwenspc

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> *entend un gros troll poilu arriver au galop*

 

+1, parce qu'à part le concept d'extents qu'implémente enfin ext4 et le 64bits y a quand même de grosse diff. (Et XFS est pas le seul à implémenter ces concept.)

En plus, ext4 est retro compatible avec ext3, sauf si config avec extent, ça laisse apprécier la grosse diff avec XFS  :Laughing:   (tout plein code tout moche partout)

Coté perf c'est kif-kif. (c'est pas moi qui le dit --> http://www.bullopensource.org/ext4/  les benchs parlent d'eux mêmes)

Mais sinon XFS pawa! (because: stable, éprouvé, propre etc...)

----------

## kopp

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> *entend un gros troll poilu arriver au galop*

 

Voyons, un troll ça court, ça ne galope pas !

----------

## SnowBear

 *kopp wrote:*   

>  *Delvin wrote:*   *entend un gros troll poilu arriver au galop* 
> 
> Voyons, un troll ça court, ça ne galope pas !

 

Et un troll à dos de poney alors ?

----------

## kopp

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*    *Delvin wrote:*   *entend un gros troll poilu arriver au galop* 
> 
> Voyons, un troll ça court, ça ne galope pas ! 
> 
> Et un troll à dos de poney alors ?

 

Que nini,

car : si le troll est suffisant gros, le poney ne supporte pas son poids

et dans tous les cas, le troll mange le poney avant d'arriver à destination  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

> Le noyau Linux 2.6.25 est disponible : http://linuxfr.org/2008/04/17/23919.html
> 
> J'ai pas encore tout lu, mais je me demandais vu que j'ai un nouveau pc et que je compte bien lui mettre gentoo un jour, est ce qu'on peut d'ors et déjà utilisé l'ext4 ?

 

Non, a ne pas encore utiliser : le support dans le kernel est encore expérimental, et par exemple, le format sur le disque entre le 2.6.24 et 2.6.25 a encore changé (ce qui implique un formatage pour passer de l'un à l'autre). Pour référence :

http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_2_6_25#head-3a44583dadbfbbdd945bf8d27c112c69161d2315

 *Quote:*   

> EXT4 mainline snapshot gets an update with a bunch of features: Multi-block allocation, large blocksize up to PAGE_SIZE, journal checksumming, large file support, large filesystem support, inode versioning, and allow in-inode extended attributes on the root inode. These features should be the last ones that require on-disk format changes. Other features that don't affect the disk format, like delayed allocation, have still to be merged.

 

----------

## kwenspc

On l'avait prédit, notre "cher" (très très cher oui) gouvernement (de *+~?€$©®!!!) l'a fait: http://linuxfr.org/2008/04/17/23971.html

----------

## anorexia

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> On l'avait prédit, notre "cher" (très très cher oui) gouvernement (de *+~?€$©®!!!) l'a fait: http://linuxfr.org/2008/04/17/23971.html

 

Alors c'est fait...   :Mad: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *anorexia wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   On l'avait prédit, notre "cher" (très très cher oui) gouvernement (de *+~?€$©®!!!) l'a fait: http://linuxfr.org/2008/04/17/23971.html 
> 
> Alors c'est fait...  

 

Et oui...

Clairement ce n'est pas pas pour des raisons techniques que l'OOXML est poussé en avant :

 *LeMondeInformatique.fr wrote:*   

> Marc Meyer, chef de service « Développement de l'Administration Electronique » de la DGME, a reconnu dans une communication interne le 16 avril 2008 que le blocage était directement lié à un gros défaut de conception du RGI : le seul format bureautique accepté était OpenDocument (ODF, norme ISO 26300). Exit Microsoft et sa suite Office 2007, utilisant le format Office OpenXML. Inacceptable pour l'éditeur américain... qui finance et multiplie les partenariats para-publics (notamment dans l'Education nationale et la Recherche).

 

Sans oublier que la normalisation de l'OOXML n'est qu'un prétexte à la vente de la suite Office 2007 aux administrations :

 *LeMondeInformatique.fr wrote:*   

> Le véritable format ISO 29500 est aujourd'hui une vue de l'esprit puisque Microsoft Office 2007 n'implémente qu'une version d'OOXML préalable à celle qui a été normalisée,

 

Bref, même les journaux généralistes de l'informatique ont clairement choisi leur camp.

----------

## Magic Banana

Une explication partielle du revirement de la position française concernant l'OOXML :

 *Marc Rees pour PC Inpact wrote:*   

> Microsoft a proposé à au moins deux ministères – dont un ministère régalien – une offre « open bar ». La proposition est alléchante : contre une somme d’environ 150 euros par poste, le ministère aurait droit à toutes les solutions Microsoft, aussi bien les applications bureautiques que les solutions de développements.
> 
> Le dossier a d'ores et déjà été validé auprès d’un des deux ministères et est toujours à l’étude pour l’autre.

 

----------

## lmarcini

Salut le forum,

Un petit OT de chez OT, ou presque :

j'ai un MacBook Pro avec OS X 10.5.2 (jusque là, c'est normal).  J'ai voulu installer une Debian Lenny dessus en plus de l'OS natif et, grub2 oblige, je me suis emmêlé les pinceaux et je me retrouve avec un boot de grub sur la deuxième partition. Au boot, sous reFIT, je me retrouve avec :

- l'entrée d'OS X, fonctionnelle

- l'entrée de Lenny, fonctionnelle (j'ai réinstallé grub 0.97)

- l'entrée de Lenny, pas fonctionnelle avec le bout de grub2 qui mène nulle part. Ma question est : comment virer ce bout de grub sur ma seconde partition ?

Autre question, les liveCD 2008.0 ne s'amorcent pas sous MacIntel (blocage au stage 2), que ce soit en amd64 ou en x86. Qui a réussi à booter ?

Enfin, petite remarque, j'avais déjà installé une Gentoo sur cette machine il y a trois mois (que j'ai dégagée faute de place) et franchement, ça fonctionne bien mieux out the box qu'une Lenny ou qu'une Hardy Heron...

----------

## anorexia

En même temps cette standarisation n'est pas trop une surprise quand on y réfléchi bien,c'est un peut comme David contre Goliath^^.

Edit:Ou la la j'avais pas relu...Last edited by anorexia on Sat Apr 19, 2008 10:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Delvin

Ba dans ce cas, on a plus qu'à attendre une fin biblique, parce que bon, c'est quand même david qui a gagné ...

Dommage qu'on soit dans le monde réèl

----------

## anorexia

Oui mais un jour peut être David vaincra  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Pour brouiller les pistes, le Goliath français est de petite taille.

En effet, Des rumeurs prêtent le revirement de la position de la France vis à vis de l'OOXML à l'Élysée (et notamment à, Franck Supplisson, conseiller TIC du président) :

 *Un membre de la commission wrote:*   

> En réalité, la dernière position de la DGME n’a pas été prise par les experts du service qui participaient à la commission technique de l’Afnor, mais dans les cabinets ministériels. » Au sein de l’administration, court la rumeur que le revirement français aurait été dicté de l’Elysée, par le conseiller spécialisé dans les nouvelles technologies, Franck Supplisson.

 

Frédéric Couchet, délégué général de l'April et membre de la commission technique ayant discuté l'OOXML (au sein de l'AFNOR) souligne que cet rumeur est loin d'être infondée :

 *Frédéric Couchet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai demandé à l'AFNOR et aux représentants de la DGE et de la DGME de nous faire connaître les arguments techniques expliquant le changement de position ou à défaut la copie complète des des messages que l'AFNOR a reçu. Je n'ai à ce jour reçu aucune réponse. Pourquoi ce changement d'avis de dernière minute ? Je ne peux pas sérieusement imaginer que les représentants de la DGE et de la DGME ont changé d'avis sur le sujet. J'estime donc que ces deux structures ont agi sur instructions, peut-être par le cabinet du ministère des Finances (dont dépendent la DGE et la DGME) voire même du cabinet de la présidence de la République.
> 
> (...)
> ...

 

Dans cette longue interview donnée, en français, pour Groklaw, Frédéric Couchet dénonce, lui aussi, les mensonges qui tiennent lieu de discours officiel (de nouveaux éléments postérieurs au vote et émanant de Micro$oft et de HP) expliquant le revirement de la position française. Plus généralement il reprend et commente tout le processus ayant mené la France à s'abstenir alors qu'une majorité de la commission recommandait un vote de refus. À lire absolument !

----------

## Mickael

Énorme : 

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/rock/video/x49v8b_reflexion-philosophique-cest-quoi-l_fun

Que du bonheur !

----------

## Magic Banana

Alex Brown, leader du groupe ISO chargé de la maintenance de l'OOXML, énonce clairement :

 *Alex Brown wrote:*   

> Word documents generated by today's version of Microsoft Office 2007 do not conform to ISO/IEC 29500.

 

La question est : Aura-t-on, un jour, un produit de Micro$oft qui se conformera à cette norme ? Pour Tim Bray, un des pères du XML, la réponse est limpide :

 *Tim Bray wrote:*   

> Um, maybe there’s an alternate universe in which Redmond-based program managers and developers are interested in the opinions of a subgroup of ISO/IEC JTC 1/SC 34, but this isn’t it.
> 
> I suppose they’ll probably show up to the meetings and try to act interested, but it’s going to be a sideline and nobody important will be there. What Microsoft really wanted was that ISO stamp of approval to use as a marketing tool. And just like your mother told you, when they get what they want and have their way with you, they’re probably not gonna call you in the morning.

 

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

http://www.zdnet.fr/actualites/informatique/0,39040745,39380601,00.htm

zdnet en parle aujourd'hui

j'ai une question Office 2007 c'est bien de Microsoft ?

Oui, donc c'est normal qu'il respecte pas les standards OOXML de Microsoft ?

c'est énorme quand même une boite qui respecte pas ses propres standards...

----------

## nonas

Ça a jamais été leur but.

Quand un standard est approuvé, la boite qui l'a proposé perd son contrôle dessus au profit d'un collège qui fait évoluer le standard.

Là ils vont juste faire les bons marketeux et dire "notre nouveau format est un standard, ça va improver votre productivity, plus de soucis d'interopérabilité, Microsoft est derrière, la spec fait des milliers de pages, pas comme ce sous standard dépassé qu'est l'ODF" et la majorité des gens vont te ressortir ce discours quand tu tenteras de leur ouvrir les yeux ; ce qui ne les empêchera de pester quand windows bug ou qu'ils n'arrivent pas à ouvrir un vieux .doc mais bon remettre en cause une grosse boite et par là même admettre qu'on s'est bien fait couillonné depuis le début ça fait mal à son ego alors on évite soigneusement de pousser la réflexion trop loin...

Cette "standardisation" est vraiment la pire chose qui ait pu arriver. Et ça va durer encore des années...

----------

## ghoti

 *nonas wrote:*   

> Quand un standard est approuvé, la boite qui l'a proposé perd son contrôle dessus au profit d'un collège qui fait évoluer le standard.

 

Ou alors, la boîte achète le collège d'une manière ou d'une autre, ce qui lui permet de contrôler elle-même le standard.

Peut-on encore se voiler la face ?   :Confused: 

----------

## nonas

Oui la boîte a souvent des membres au sein du collège mais au fond on s'en fout, l'article cité le démontre bien, quand bien même ils soient encore maître du destin du format standardisé ils sont eux-même incapables de l'implémenter.

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *nonas wrote:*   

> Oui la boîte a souvent des membres au sein du collège mais au fond on s'en fout, l'article cité le démontre bien, quand bien même ils soient encore maître du destin du format standardisé ils sont eux-même incapables de l'implémenter.
> 
> 

 

Et surtout, cela ne les intéresse pas ! Ce que veut Micro$oft, c'est le label ISO. Pas que les concurrents puissent lire leurs formats ! Que le principal but de l'ISO soit l'interopérabilité ne semble pas les déranger outre mesure...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Mickael

SAlut, quelqu'un pourrait poster ici le contenu de son /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf svp. J'ai tellement trituré le mien que je ne sais plus quelle est sa structure originale. J'ai donc tout effacé son contenu et maintenant je dois y rajouter mes quatre overlays. Merci !

----------

## kwenspc

C'est tout bête c'est juste PORTDIR_OVERLAY="$PORTDIR_OVERLAY <tous les overlays sous /usr/portage/local/layman listé un par un>"

----------

## Mickael

Merci kwen ça donne ça tu confirmes stp :

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY="

$PORTDIR_OVERLAY

/usr/portage/local/layman/emacs

/usr/portage/local/layman/enlightenment

/usr/portage/local/layman/science

/usr/portage/local/layman/haskell

"

```

----------

## kwenspc

Ouais c'est bon. Essais un layman -l  (quoiqu'il liste peut-être les overlay par rapport au contenu du rep et pas par rapport au make.conf)

----------

## d2_racing

Salut tout le monde, juste un petit mot pour vous dire merci de m'avoir aidé lorsque je débutais sous Gentoo. 3 ans déjà, ça passe vite  :Razz: Last edited by d2_racing on Sat Apr 26, 2008 3:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## CryoGen

 :Cool: 

C'est vrai que ce forum est tip top ! Il en faudrait un pareil pour freebsd   :Razz: 

----------

## kopp

Roh, et dire que je me suis contenté d'un post dans les chroniques de geek pour mes 4 ans de forum et gentoo...

Y en a qui se prive de rien, je vous jure !

'spice de vieux va !

----------

## xaviermiller

moi je ne sais même pas depuis combien de temps (longtemps). Faudrait que je regarde ce message.

OOPS   :Shocked: 

un chtit [résolu] dans le titre ?   :Laughing: 

----------

## d2_racing

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est vrai que ce forum est tip top ! Il en faudrait un pareil pour freebsd  

 

En effet, le succès d'une distribution passe aussi par la qualité et surtout la gentillesse des usagers d'un forum.

À date,c'est le meilleur forum auquel je participe.

----------

## guilc

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> 3 ans déjà, ça passe vite 

 

Bouh le petit jeune   :Razz: 

Papy, qui utilise Gentoo depuis 6 ans déjà   :Laughing: 

----------

## Bio

Bon anniversaire   :Laughing: 

----------

## gglaboussole

ouais bon anniversaire d2_racing !

----------

## loopx

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Salut tout le monde, juste un petit mot pour vous dire merci de m'avoir aidé lorsque je débutais sous Gentoo. 3 ans déjà, ça passe vite 

 

Ben, je vais dire pareil parce que, je me suis inscrit le 1er avril lol ^^

Merci à Gentoo, merci au forum et surtout, merci à la communauté   :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

j'ai mergé le topic ici, parce que c'est traditionnellement ici qu'on fait ces annonces là  :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

Topic 3615 Geek attitude powa ..

 Alors ma chtite vie .. j'attend ma 9650se 4lp et surtout mes 2 iram ^^

 Ca vas roxer sévère je suis pressé de bencher tout cas avec le quad core qui arrive aussi ^^

----------

## ghoti

Et après ça, on ose dire qu'il y a pénurie de blé ...   :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Et après ça, on ose dire qu'il y a pénurie de blé ...   

 

 Bah il nous resteras bien du chat   :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

Alors là non je m'insurge pas le chat   :Confused:   :Laughing: 

----------

## truc

[TIP] darker forums  :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

Un peu moins joyeux tout ça, l'ami Hans Reiser a été jugé coupable du meurtre de sa femme : http://blog.wired.com/27bstroke6/2008/04/reiser-guilty-o.html

----------

## Oupsman

C'est clair que c'est pas la joie  :Sad: 

Et moi chuis bien content, j'ai reçu mes deux disques de 250 Go en Sata (Hitachi Deskstar, j'ai une confiance immodérée dans ces disques là) ainsi que mon 120 Go en 2,5 et le rack qui va bien (Icy Box IB-266STUSD-B) donc je vais monter ça ce soir  :Exclamation:  Je suis d'ailleurs curieux de voir comment le boitier va marcher sous Linux. C'est spécial comme matos : USB-2 ou e-sata, mais un rack 3,5 Sata directement pour le raccorder à la maison.

----------

## d2_racing

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Ben, je vais dire pareil parce que, je me suis inscrit le 1er avril lol ^^

 

Bonne fête Loopx  :Razz: 

----------

## kwenspc

Ptite pub, je suis passé à ce WM il y a peut et vraiment il rox: http://awesome.naquadah.org/

C'est orienté clavier, c'est austère tout en tant très classe. Bien sympa. (prenez une version 2.3_rcx directement pour avoir le awesome-menu) En plus c'est super simple d'utilisation. (la config est très souple)

----------

## julroy67

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Ptite pub, je suis passé à ce WM il y a peut et vraiment il rox: http://awesome.naquadah.org/
> 
> C'est orienté clavier, c'est austère tout en tant très classe. Bien sympa. (prenez une version 2.3_rcx directement pour avoir le awesome-menu) En plus c'est super simple d'utilisation. (la config est très souple)

 

Pour ce genre de WM y'a pas de toolkit plus alléchant ? C'est toujours pas très beau (pour moi) je préfère QT par exemple ou GTK2.

----------

## geekounet

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Ptite pub, je suis passé à ce WM il y a peut et vraiment il rox: http://awesome.naquadah.org/
> 
> C'est orienté clavier, c'est austère tout en tant très classe. Bien sympa. (prenez une version 2.3_rcx directement pour avoir le awesome-menu) En plus c'est super simple d'utilisation. (la config est très souple)

 

Ouais j'aimerai y passer aussi à l'occasion, surtout avec son bon support du XrandR, ça serai pratique pour le multiscreen  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

@julroy67: euh mais justement un WM c'est indépendant des libs toolkit. c'est ça une des diffs avec les DM.

Sous awesome je lance n'importe quelle appli (qu'elle soit codé autour de GTK, QT ou autre...). 

Après rien ne t'empêche de lancer certains démons propres à Gnome ou Kde. Mon .awesome/startup par exemple:

```

#!/bin/sh

/usr/bin/Esetroot -scale /home/user/wallpaper/pq.jpg

/usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon &

/usr/libexec/gam_server &

/usr/libexec/gnome-vfs-daemon &

/usr/libexec/gnome-settings-daemon --disable-sound &

/usr/bin/Thunar --daemon &

/usr/bin/gmpc &

exec /usr/bin/awesome

```

À ce propos, pour avoir ce startup, ceux qui utilise xdm, gdm ou kdm éditez le fichier /etc/X11/Sessions/awesome :

```

#!/bin/sh

#exec /usr/bin/awesome

exec ~/.awesome/startup

```

----------

## julroy67

Ah oui pas faux, c'est les screenshots des users qui mettent en doute, eux utilisent ce genre d'applications alors   :Laughing: 

M'enfin c'est aussi que j'utilise mon environnement pour rester cohérent, j'utilise les outils KDE dédiés sauf Gimp ou Firefox qui sont pas QT (les équivalents QT me plaisent pas ^^) Soit dit en passant QTCurve comme thème pour GTK + QT ça fait qu'on remarque pas trop, et c'est un thème assez agréable à l'œil pour moi :]

----------

## nonas

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Ptite pub, je suis passé à ce WM il y a peut et vraiment il rox: http://awesome.naquadah.org/
> 
> C'est orienté clavier, c'est austère tout en tant très classe. Bien sympa. (prenez une version 2.3_rcx directement pour avoir le awesome-menu) En plus c'est super simple d'utilisation. (la config est très souple)

 Ah c'est bien ils ont viré la dépendance à doxygen, faut que je teste ça maintenant.

----------

## kwenspc

 *nonas wrote:*   

> Ah c'est bien ils ont viré la dépendance à doxygen, faut que je teste ça maintenant.

 

En fait c'est le dev Gentoo qui avait mal fait l'ebuild. J'ai posté une maj sur le bugzilla (ebuild tout aussi pourri hein) et je sais pas ça l'a réveillé mais il a refait ses ebuilds et cette fois en ajoutant un support pour le USE flag doc  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

OMG !!!!

Le Flash ça va ne plus puer!!!!!

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/43414-adobe-flash-specifications-ouverture.htm?vc=1&ca=1&p=1#c1612187

----------

## geekounet

 *Temet wrote:*   

> OMG !!!!
> 
> Le Flash ça va ne plus puer!!!!!
> 
> http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/43414-adobe-flash-specifications-ouverture.htm?vc=1&ca=1&p=1#c1612187

 

Si si, le Flash sapuxsaipasaccessible  :Wink: 

----------

## anorexia

 *Temet wrote:*   

> OMG !!!!
> 
> Le Flash ça va ne plus puer!!!!!
> 
> http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/43414-adobe-flash-specifications-ouverture.htm?vc=1&ca=1&p=1#c1612187

 

J'y crois pas  :Shocked:  Adobe veut absolument ecraser Microsoft on dirait...

----------

## Delvin

bof, tant qu'ils n'ouvriront pas le format .fla, adobe va continuer à me fairer ch**r ...

----------

## ghoti

Vous pensez que ça va changer qque chose pour le 64 bits ?

Justement, je suis entrain d'étudier ma prochaine bête ...

----------

## xaviermiller

bah, j'utilise swfdec-mozilla et ça roxxe en 64 bits. Fini le multilib  :Cool: 

----------

## julroy67

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> bah, j'utilise swfdec-mozilla et ça roxxe en 64 bits. Fini le multilib 

 

Bah tu dois pas jouer toi alors ^^ Pour Enemy Territory: QUAKE Wars (oui oui c'est pas libre   :Embarassed:  ) il n'y a que du 32 bits.

----------

## xaviermiller

en effet, je préfère les jeux de société IRL  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

 *julroy67 wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   bah, j'utilise swfdec-mozilla et ça roxxe en 64 bits. Fini le multilib  
> 
> Bah tu dois pas jouer toi alors ^^ Pour Enemy Territory: QUAKE Wars (oui oui c'est pas libre   ) il n'y a que du 32 bits.

 

Sinon ya de très bons jeux libres quand on cherche dans les FPS  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## E11

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *julroy67 wrote:*    *XavierMiller wrote:*   bah, j'utilise swfdec-mozilla et ça roxxe en 64 bits. Fini le multilib  
> 
> Bah tu dois pas jouer toi alors ^^ Pour Enemy Territory: QUAKE Wars (oui oui c'est pas libre   ) il n'y a que du 32 bits. 
> 
> Sinon ya de très bons jeux libres quand on cherche dans les FPS 

 

Oui mais reste que parmis eux on ne trouve pas de bioshock, de Call of duty 4, d'half life 2,... qui reste quand même loin devant !

C'est malheureux à dire mais dans ce domaine là, le libre ne suit pas... et bon ça s'explique facilement via les couts que demande la fabrication d'un moteur graphique, du scénario, du dévellopement du jeu en lui-même,... et tout ça dans de cours délais pour ne pas être dépassé avant même la sortie du jeu...

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

bah en même temps, linux n'est pas trop fait pour les jeux à la base donc bon....

je trouve qu'il yen a déjà de trop   :Razz: 

----------

## titoucha

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> bah en même temps, linux n'est pas trop fait pour les jeux à la base donc bon....
> 
> je trouve qu'il yen a déjà de trop  

 

C'est au contraire le manque de jeux récents qui fait que beaucoup de gens ne sautent pas le pas.

PS: pour moi je n'en ai rien à faire, je ne joue pas   :Laughing: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *E11 wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*    *julroy67 wrote:*    *XavierMiller wrote:*   bah, j'utilise swfdec-mozilla et ça roxxe en 64 bits. Fini le multilib  
> 
> Bah tu dois pas jouer toi alors ^^ Pour Enemy Territory: QUAKE Wars (oui oui c'est pas libre   ) il n'y a que du 32 bits. 
> 
> Sinon ya de très bons jeux libres quand on cherche dans les FPS  
> ...

 

Le quoi ? Y'en a un dans ces jeux là. De mon temps (  :Laughing:  ) le scénario de ce genre de jeux était tellement petit qu'il tenait sur un ticket de métro. 

Je ne joue pas non plus, donc ma gentoo est en full 64 bits (l'autre avantage étant que je n'ai pas à supporter les animations en flash).

----------

## E11

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *E11 wrote:*    *geekounet wrote:*    *julroy67 wrote:*    *XavierMiller wrote:*   bah, j'utilise swfdec-mozilla et ça roxxe en 64 bits. Fini le multilib  
> 
> Bah tu dois pas jouer toi alors ^^ Pour Enemy Territory: QUAKE Wars (oui oui c'est pas libre   ) il n'y a que du 32 bits. 
> 
> Sinon ya de très bons jeux libres quand on cherche dans les FPS  
> ...

 

Mmmh, je dois répondre à ça ?  :Laughing: 

Certes il n'y a pas de bon scénario dans tout les jeux, mais les « grands jeux » du genre en ont toujours un de qualité. Bon évidement dans certains type de jeu il n'y a pas vraiment de  scénario car c'est pas le style... mais dans les autres jeux (et pas forcément que les fps) il y a souvent d'excellents scénarios et certains valent largement un bon film. (enfin dans leur style  :Wink: )

Sinon oui pour moi c'est ce qu'il me manque le plus sous linux, la possibilté de jouer aux derniers jeux... D'ailleurs beaucoup de gamers restent sous windows malgré leurs motivations à passer sous linux car pas le courage d'apprendre autant pour au final être quand même bloquer à retourner sous windows pour jouer. Maintenant ce n'est pas la faute de linux si ces jeux ne sont pas porté, mais reste que c'est un gros moins... 

Et je ne pense pas que linux soit moins adapté aux jeux que kro$oft, il faudra peut-être travailler dessus pour que ça soit implémenter au mieu, mais c'est pas comme s'il fallait tout faire  :Razz: 

----------

## mornik

Un bon jeux que j'adorais : Quake 3. Pas de scénario annoncé et ça manque pas ^^

Sinon pour jouer j'aitrouvé une solution : la wii ! Sans rire elle me permet de me passer totalement de windows. Me reste plus que le flash (necessaire pour deezer) e je pourrai passer en full 64 de chez full 64 :p

----------

## Temet

Zimbra c'est mieux que Deezer niveau qualité, c'est de l'Ogg Vorbis.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Zimbra c'est mieux que Deezer niveau qualité, c'est de l'Ogg Vorbis.

 

Un ptit lien? (parce qu'à part le logiciel de groupware du même nom je vois pas)

----------

## Temet

Jiwa pardon!!!!!!  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

http://www.jiwafm.fr/fr

----------

## xaviermiller

 *mornik wrote:*   

> Un bon jeux que j'adorais : Quake 3. Pas de scénario annoncé et ça manque pas ^^
> 
> Sinon pour jouer j'aitrouvé une solution : la wii ! Sans rire elle me permet de me passer totalement de windows. Me reste plus que le flash (necessaire pour deezer) e je pourrai passer en full 64 de chez full 64 :p

 

swfdec-mozilla   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## DuF

Bah moi, rien à voir avec la précédente discussion, mais vu que c'est ma vie  :Smile: 

J'ai offert un portable dell xps avec ubuntu à ma copine et comme c'est le portable de ma copine, je n'y touche pas trop.  Surtout qu'après avoir modifié le son et la conf de pulse audio (pour l'instant ça m'a pas l'air terrible ce truc), elle n'avait plus les 3 touches sensitives pour rêgler le son et là j'ai compris que ce genre de détails c'était méga important...

Enfin bon bref, tout ça pour dire, que 2 choses m'ont choquées à l'utilisation d'une distribution comme Ubuntu :

1 - Comment que je fais pour avoir l'option qui m'intérêsse pour tel paquet ?

2 - Une distribution "out of the box" avec des choix arbitraires (et donc fait à ma place) je ne connaissais plus et ça me dérange !

Pour expliquer :

1 - En fait, j'ai mon PC qui a un serveur metiatomb (DLNA/Upnp) pratique pour accéder depuis la PS3 aux ressources multimédia. C'est d'autant plus pratique, que mon PC est dans la chambre, alors que la PS3 dans le salon sur un plasma et sur un ampli marantz. Donc la vidéo et la musique c'est dans le salon. Là ma copine me dit : "j'aimerai bien accéder à la musique moi aussi sur le portable". Pour ce qui est de mpd pas de souci, il se connecte facilement au PC de la chambre, donc ça c'est niquel, elle a la musique sur l'ampli qu'elle pilote à l'aide d'un client mpd sur son portable. Par contre, au moment de faire fonctionner un client DLNA, ce fut la misère. Logiquement Rhythmox fournit par défaut propose l'option par l'intermédiaire du plugin. Malheureusement celui-ci ne fonctionnait pas (problème de libs manquantes et donc échec de son chargement). Et là => Mais où est mon emerge pour tout compiler comme il va bien avec les bonnes options.... Parce que Synaptic c'est gentil, mais les paquets ils viennent tout fait, donc si je veux que Rhythmbox est le support de tel truc, faut prier pour qu'un gars l'est prévu... Aujourd'hui, ça ne fonctionne toujours pas malgré les MAJs et la présence du dit plugin... Au final, elle a un montage sftp transparent à mon PC, c'est moins classe mais ça convient donc elle fera avec.

2 - Alors les choix arbitraires... C'est surtout ce firefox 3b5 qui me gêne, il plante à mort et surtout, le plugin flash (quelqu'il soit d'ailleurs car swfdec, gnash ou l'officiel apportent tous les mêmes contraintes) pose de sérieux problèmes au niveau gestion sonore. En gros, si elle consulte des vidéos, bandes annonces de films, elle peut oublier de faire tourner un logiciel de lecture musicale en même temps ou par la suite, faudra passer par la case "fermeture du navigateur". Je me croyais revenu des années en arrière, avant la maturité d'Alsa, à l'époque où OSS ne permettait d'exploiter qu'une seule ressource audio à la fois... Je me suis dit, je vais repasser à la version 2.0.0.12 de firefox vu qu'elle est présente, sauf que pour le coup, impossible de l'avoir en français (synaptics proposant le paquet mais ne proposant pas de packages indépendants, donc avoir firefox2 en français, ça m'embarquait dans des dépendances foireuses...). J'avoue que je me croyais revenu des années en arrière, sur mandriva que j'avais beaucoup pratiqué et qui pour le coup me semblait au moins au même niveau, il y a 6 ans de ça. Heureusement le fait de fermer le navigateur ne la dérange pas trop, mais ça l'emmerde quand même. Heureusement que les effets de Compiz sont là pour qu'elle puisse faire la maline devant ses copines, sinon j'aurai été mal et limite mon cadeau serait passé pour un cadeau empoisonné !

Enfin bon, c'est quand on goute à la gamelle du voisin, qu'on constate que son assiette est pas si mal (je ne dis pas que la gammelle du voisin ne convient pas au voisin, juste que moi je suis trop habitué à mon assiette  :Smile:  ) !

----------

## billiob

 *DuF wrote:*   

> 2 - Alors les choix arbitraires... C'est surtout ce firefox 3b5 qui me gêne, il plante à mort et surtout, le plugin flash (quelqu'il soit d'ailleurs car swfdec, gnash ou l'officiel apportent tous les mêmes contraintes) pose de sérieux problèmes au niveau gestion sonore. En gros, si elle consulte des vidéos, bandes annonces de films, elle peut oublier de faire tourner un logiciel de lecture musicale en même temps ou par la suite, faudra passer par la case "fermeture du navigateur". Je me croyais revenu des années en arrière, avant la maturité d'Alsa, à l'époque où OSS ne permettait d'exploiter qu'une seule ressource audio à la fois...

 

J'avais un peu le même problème, et alsa qui ne voulait jamais enregistrer... Je suis passé à OSS4, et c'est royal!

----------

## kwenspc

 *billiob wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'avais un peu le même problème, et alsa qui ne voulait jamais enregistrer... Je suis passé à OSS4, et c'est royal!

 

Oui mais en principe on devrait pas avoir à passer à OSS4   :Confused:   Alsa sait très bien gérer tout ça, il a juste été mal packagé sous bouhbountu a priori.

----------

## Temet

Je relaye : http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/43461-Nine-Inch-Nails-musique-gratuite.htm

J'ai acheté leur quadruple album qu'ils ont vendu pour 5$ sur le web en mp3 320kbps ou FLAC (que j'ai choisi).

Je viens de lancer le torrent, je suis à 440 ko/s ... je regrette presque qu'il soit uniquement gratuit, j'aurais bien déboursé 5$ encore ^^

----------

## geekounet

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Je relaye : http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/43461-Nine-Inch-Nails-musique-gratuite.htm
> 
> J'ai acheté leur quadruple album qu'ils ont vendu pour 5$ sur le web en mp3 320kbps ou FLAC (que j'ai choisi).
> 
> Je viens de lancer le torrent, je suis à 440 ko/s ... je regrette presque qu'il soit uniquement gratuit, j'aurais bien déboursé 5$ encore ^^

 

Ouais pareil, j'aurai bien payé  :Smile: 

Mais j'ai dl le torrent des flac hier, et je suis en train de l'écouter en ce moment, c'est plutôt pas mal  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Idem, il s'est juste pris un coup de "oggenc -q 7 *.flac" pour le mettre dans mon baladeur (même si celui ci lit le FLAC).

J'aime beaucoup "Discipline".

----------

## Desintegr

Ça fait beaucoup -q7 pour un baladeur. Mais tu as peut-être des écouteurs de très bonnes qualités.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   OMG !!!!
> 
> Le Flash ça va ne plus puer!!!!!
> 
> http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/43414-adobe-flash-specifications-ouverture.htm?vc=1&ca=1&p=1#c1612187 
> ...

 

Vu ce qu'il se dit du côté du développement de lecteurs flash libres, cette soi-disante ouverture n'apportera rien de nouveau.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Temet

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> Ça fait beaucoup -q7 pour un baladeur. Mais tu as peut-être des écouteurs de très bonnes qualités.

 

Pas tant que ça (enfin ça fait quand même dans les 70 euros les intras), mais les espaces de stockage grimpent sans arrêt... et j'ai pas envie de me retaper l'encodage de tous mes CDs dans deux ans, comme je me suis tapé cette année (j'avais une grosse partie de mp3).

Pis bon, j'ai 8 Go sur le baladeur... et je peux lui rajouter des cartes SDHC... dont le prix est en chute libre! ^^

D'ailleur ça ne va pas tarder car il me reste pas 1 Go de libre  :Wink: 

----------

## julroy67

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

>  *mornik wrote:*   Un bon jeux que j'adorais : Quake 3. Pas de scénario annoncé et ça manque pas ^^
> 
> Sinon pour jouer j'aitrouvé une solution : la wii ! Sans rire elle me permet de me passer totalement de windows. Me reste plus que le flash (necessaire pour deezer) e je pourrai passer en full 64 de chez full 64 :p 
> 
> swfdec-mozilla    

 

Avec la libération de des specs de Flash ça pourrait devenir intéressant mais pour le moment ça suffit pas à tout les usages, quoi que nspluginwrapper et flash ça plante (trop ?) souvent.

Et puis pour les jeux, ok, on a de bon jeux libre (fps ou rts) mais il manquent pour la plupart de personnes qui s'occupent du son ou des models, pour ceux qui jouent à des jeux commerciaux, on voit vite la différence (pas tous, Nexuiz est de haut niveau par exemple) mais on n'égalera pas encore FarCry pour en prendre un pas trop récent (genre Crysis que j'aime pas   :Rolling Eyes:  ). Et puis Enemy Territory : Quake Wars est le seul avec son prédécesseur à être dans le fps tactique en équipe (pas genre Urban Terror) et en plus porté sur Linux (id Software sont les seuls pour le moment à prendre Linux en considération).

Puis dans les RTS il y a surtout TASpring pour moi ! /me aime ce jeu (même si la plupart des bons mods sont pas libres).

Ensuite en dehors de ces genres on a quelques bons jeux mais c'est très limité, hélas. Mais on à un espoir aussi, il paraitrai que le Source Engine de Valve sera porté sur notre plateforme -> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=source_linux&num=1

Enfin voila, je ne crois pas que le jeu libre ait une chance de rattraper les jeux commerciaux, trop couteux en temps et en compétences spécifiques.

----------

## truc

 *mornik wrote:*   

> Un bon jeux que j'adorais : Quake 3. Pas de scénario annoncé et ça manque pas ^^

 

ahhhhh, un [ancien] fan de quake3  :Very Happy: , meilleur jeu du monde!  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Je suis resté coincé à Quake II, car Q3 ne passait pas sur un pentium II avec petite carte graphique   :Confused: 

----------

## truc

bah je n'ai pas connu quake II, j'n'ai débarqué dans le monde des pc/jeux que tardivement  :Smile: 

Mais je sais que la communauté quake I & II est toujours active, c'est bluffant! (c'est sans parlez biensûr de celle de quakeIII... )

faudra que je réinstalle la bête un de ces quatre, jamais joué sur un portable 13'', j'sais même pas si de telles résolutions sont gérées... (1280x768) mais bon, j'n'ai plus que ça t'façons...

----------

## xaviermiller

je jouais en 320x200, sinon ça ramait ferme...

----------

## titoucha

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> je jouais en 320x200, sinon ça ramait ferme...

 

Ca c'est de la HD   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## julroy67

 *truc wrote:*   

> bah je n'ai pas connu quake II, j'n'ai débarqué dans le monde des pc/jeux que tardivement 
> 
> Mais je sais que la communauté quake I & II est toujours active, c'est bluffant! (c'est sans parlez biensûr de celle de quakeIII... )
> 
> faudra que je réinstalle la bête un de ces quatre, jamais joué sur un portable 13'', j'sais même pas si de telles résolutions sont gérées... (1280x768) mais bon, j'n'ai plus que ça t'façons...

 

Eh bien en utilisant le moteur ioquake3 plutôt que celui de quake3 de base je pense que oui, il suffit de télécharger Openarena par exemple et de mettre le dossier de quake3 dedans ou directement compiler ioquake3. Moi je peux en tout cas jouer en 1440x900.

----------

## truc

oki, je note  :Smile:  merci,

----------

## dapsaille

même avec quake 3 de base :p

mais à la main 

le -1 n'est pas la pour décorer ^^

extrait r ma q3config qui est le même depuis quake3 avant moulinette ioquake3 :

```

seta r_customheight "1050"

seta r_customwidth "1680"

seta r_fullscreen "-1"

```

----------

## _Seth_

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Bah moi, rien à voir avec la précédente discussion, mais vu que c'est ma vie 
> 
> J'ai offert un portable dell xps avec ubuntu à ma copine et comme c'est le portable de ma copine, je n'y touche pas trop.  
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Je suis bien d'accord avec toi. L'herbe paraît toujours plus verte ailleurs mais une fois qu'on y a mis les pieds... c'est vraiment bizarre les distro qui imposent des softs une fois qu'on a goûté à la liberté  :Wink: 

----------

## Biloute

Besoin d'un arbitre : le mot chroot

se prononce avec ou sans le h ???

Parce que y en a qui dise croute pour exprimer la croûte d'un os.

D'aileurs pourquoi se mot ??? Dedans il y a root mais le c et le h ???

----------

## Tuxicomane

Parce que CHange ROOT  :Wink: 

Moi je dis «croûte», maintenant ...

----------

## kwenspc

"croûte"?   :Shocked: 

ch+root c'est chroot, et ça se prononce comme c'est écrit. Vous dites coucroutte vous?  :Laughing: 

"cheroutte" le 1ier 'e' étant quasi inaudible. Ch'est pas chorchier!

----------

## nonas

Perso je dis 'C' 'H' 'route'. Mais c'est pas comme si ça venait souvent dans mes conversations  :Laughing: 

----------

## ghoti

@nonas : +1

En fait, en ce qui me concerne, je crois bien que ça vient de l'analogie avec "chdir" qu'on trouve dans un autre os (correspond à 'cd' chez nous  :Wink: )

Et là, je ne vois pas très bien comment on pourrait dire autre chose que "C' 'H' 'dir' !   :Confused: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> @nonas : +1
> 
> En fait, en ce qui me concerne, je crois bien que ça vient de l'analogie avec "chdir" qu'on trouve dans un autre os (correspond à 'cd' chez nous )
> 
> Et là, je ne vois pas très bien comment on pourrait dire autre chose que "C' 'H' 'dir' !  

 

Sur cet autre OS, CD marche aussi bien, et MD aussi (alias de mkdir)  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

+1 nonas et ghoti.

cheroute me choque pas, par contre, croute ... oO

----------

## Temet

Perso c'est cé-hache-route.

Et ceux qui disent "croute", je pense que vous avez trop aimé Brice. Ici, c'est pas le "H" de Hawaï ^^

----------

## struddel

Je dis "sh'root", comme croute mais avec un shhh, et ça fait marrer les gens qui connaissent pas en général :

"- là je fais un sh'root

- un quoi ??"

----------

## Bapt

pour moi c'est cé-hache-route

mais pour ceux qui disent croûte j'aimerai bien savoir comme ils prononcent chmod ou chsh.

----------

## ghoti

 *struddel wrote:*   

> Je dis "sh'root", comme croute mais avec un shhh,

 

Ouais, comme "sh'truddel", quoi !  :Laughing: 

->[]

----------

## kopp

Hum c'est bon ça le sh'truddel  :Smile:  ça donne faim...

a défaut, /me prend une banane et mange

----------

## struddel

Wala, comme shtrouddel   :Mr. Green: 

Mangez moi, mangez moi, mangez moi (bref retour dans les musiques de mon enfance   :Cool:  )

----------

## kwenspc

 *struddel wrote:*   

> bref retour dans les musiques de mon enfance   

 

Eh beh, enfance musicale difficile alors  :Laughing: 

----------

## struddel

Mais, euh, j'étais petit, suis de 84 moi   :Sad: 

----------

## kwenspc

et moi je suis vieux du coup   :Sad: 

----------

## Temet

Bah c'est marqué au dessus de notre avatar kwenspc, nous sommes des vétérans!   :Confused: 

----------

## geekounet

Par contre nous les modo sommes éternellement jeunes  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Par contre nous les modo sommes éternellement jeunes 

 

[private joke]Ouais les héros ont toujours 20 ans, c'bien connu  :Crying or Very sad:  [/private joke]

----------

## Bapt

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Bah c'est marqué au dessus de notre avatar kwenspc, nous sommes des vétérans!  

 

Cool je suis encore jeune  :Smile: 

Mais pas pour très longtemps...

----------

## xaviermiller

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> et moi je suis vieux du coup  

 

courage, vieux  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Bapt wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   Bah c'est marqué au dessus de notre avatar kwenspc, nous sommes des vétérans!   
> 
> Cool je suis encore jeune 
> 
> Mais pas pour très longtemps...

 

Dans 2 posts, on fait la fête ici  :Cool: 

----------

## Mickael

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Par contre nous les modo sommes éternellement jeunes 

 

Syndrome de Peter Pan chez les modos...  :Laughing: 

----------

## kopp

 *Mickael wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Par contre nous les modo sommes éternellement jeunes  
> 
> Syndrome de Peter Pan chez les modos... 

 

Non, une triste constation après une introspection profonde....

Sinon, suis vétéran et jeune  :Wink: 

----------

## Bapt

Ayé !!!

il m'aura fallu plus de 5 ans pour arriver à poster 1000 message ici et devenir vétéran !!! quand je pense que certains d'entre vous y sont arrivés en quelques mois  :Smile: 

voila enfin je suis vieux, je peux me reposer maintenant.

----------

## nico_calais

Bon, j'ai filé ma clé usb à ma chef. Là je la recuperre. Je la monte pour voir et je voir en plus de son ppt tout pourri un ravmon.exe et un autorun.inf.

Une recherche rapide m'indique que c'est un virus -_-'

----------

## SnowBear

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> Bon, j'ai filé ma clé usb à ma chef. Là je la recuperre. Je la monte pour voir et je voir en plus de son ppt tout pourri un ravmon.exe et un autorun.inf.
> 
> Une recherche rapide m'indique que c'est un virus -_-'

 

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Dismantr

T'as des rapports bizarres avec ta chef, toi...

Vous avez pas de réseau dans votre boîte ? à moins que ce ne soit des rapports perso   :Twisted Evil:  !

----------

## Magic Banana

Il semblerait que ce soit Bercy qui est poussé en faveur de la normalisation de l'OOXML en France.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nico_calais

 *Dismantr wrote:*   

> T'as des rapports bizarres avec ta chef, toi...
> 
> Vous avez pas de réseau dans votre boîte ? à moins que ce ne soit des rapports perso   !

 

Nan nan bienvenue dans les centres hospitaliers de france ^^

là j'suis fier, j'ai convaincu un gars sous eve online d'utiliser debian au lieu d'ubuntu..Et y aussi une ouverture pour gentoo ^^

----------

## Temet

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Il semblerait que ce soit Bercy qui est poussé en faveur de la normalisation de l'OOXML en France. 

 

Bon bon bon...

@nico_calais : parle lui de OpenSSH sous Debian et Ubuntu, y a une bonne ouverture là  :Wink: 

----------

## Biloute

OK alors pour chroot, on dit che à la place des que, ben ça me rappel un certain film.

----------

## ghoti

Hein ?   :Razz: 

----------

## Leander256

Allez on va faire plus dur maintenant: Comment vous prononcez "gkrellm" ? Sachant qu'il y a une explication du nom et de comment il devrait etre prononce sur le site officiel, mais que je l'oublie tout le temps  :Laughing: 

----------

## Desintegr

Tout simplement « jékarèllemme ».

----------

## SnowBear

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> Allez on va faire plus dur maintenant: Comment vous prononcez "gkrellm" ? Sachant qu'il y a une explication du nom et de comment il devrait etre prononce sur le site officiel, mais que je l'oublie tout le temps 

 

g comme gtk ?

Alors je prononce pas   :Evil or Very Mad:   (on est vendredi...)

----------

## Temet

Hum, "gk" pour "geek" ???

Mais c'est vrai que je dis "gé-ka-relle-emme".

----------

## SnowBear

To pronounce GKrellM say the "G" then "krellm" as in bell.

(ça me fait penser à une pub pour une bière : haouUUUUUUUUUUUU gaaaaaaaaaa...   :Laughing:  )

----------

## geekounet

Et la prononciation de « Gentoo » ?  :Smile: 

J'ai remarqué que certains prononcent « guentou », alors qu'il est bien précisé que ça se prononce « djentou » (Wikipédia le dit par exemple) 

Mais perso je prononce « jentou », un peu à la française quoi, m'enfin je me force parfois à le dire correctement ;p

----------

## Temet

Ouais à l'Install Party y avait tout un groupe qui disaient "guentou" o_O'.

Perso c'est "jentou" ou "djentou", ça dépend des fois.

----------

## kopp

Perso ça dépend quelle langue je parle. En anglais je dis djentou, avec un cute accent frenchie

En français, djentou ou jentou...

PS: on en a pas déjà parlé de ce truc ?

Y avait aussi l'histoire de Linux ou GNU/Linux si cher à notre RMS... (et notre Magic Banana local, je n'en doute pas)

----------

## Mickael

Ba c'est assez simple Gentoo (pronounced /ˈdʒɛntuː/), est un manchot. Sinon en français c'est : Le manchot papou.

EDIT : pour vous entrainer à le prononcer : écrouter  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> écrouter

 

Ca y est, on en revient aux croûtes : la boucle est bouclée ....   :Cool: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Temet wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   Il semblerait que ce soit Bercy qui est poussé [par Micro$oft] en faveur de la normalisation de l'OOXML en France.  
> 
> Bon bon bon...

 

Il est où le problème ?

----------

## Temet

Oui mais sans les crochets c'est pas pareil  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Y avait aussi l'histoire de Linux ou GNU/Linux si cher à notre RMS... (et notre Magic Banana local, je n'en doute pas)

 

N'en doute pas !  :Wink: 

À ce sujet, notre gourou à tous a donné une conférence en français il y a une douzaine de jours. Je vous invite à la regarder, surtout si vous ne voyez pas le mal qu'il y a à dire Linux en lieu et place de GNU/Linux.

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*    *Magic Banana wrote:*   Il semblerait que ce soit Bercy qui est poussé [par Micro$oft] en faveur de la normalisation de l'OOXML en France.  
> 
> Bon bon bon... 
> 
> Il est où le problème ?

 

Il semblerait que ce soit Bercy qui ait été poussé  [par MicroSoft] en faveur de la normalisation de l'OOXML en France.

----------

## geekounet

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*   Y avait aussi l'histoire de Linux ou GNU/Linux si cher à notre RMS... (et notre Magic Banana local, je n'en doute pas) 
> 
> N'en doute pas ! 
> 
> À ce sujet, notre gourou à tous a donné une conférence en français il y a une douzaine de jours. Je vous invite à la regarder, surtout si vous ne voyez pas le mal qu'il y a à dire Linux en lieu et place de GNU/Linux.

 

D'une, ce n'est pas mon gourou ce gars en tout cas, il m'insupporte, donc généralise pas  :Wink: 

Et de 2, en suivant sa logique de devoir dire GNU/Linux plutôt que Linux tout court, je rappelle qu'ya pas que du GNU dans une distrib, mais aussi du BSD et autres (d'ailleurs n'avoir que du BSD dedans à la place de cette horreur de GNU ça serai pas mal ;p), donc il faudrait dire dans ce cas GNU/BSD/X11/Qt/KDE/.../Linux... oui bravo  :Smile: 

Oups j'ai trollé   :Embarassed:  

----------

## Bapt

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*    *kopp wrote:*   Y avait aussi l'histoire de Linux ou GNU/Linux si cher à notre RMS... (et notre Magic Banana local, je n'en doute pas) 
> 
> N'en doute pas ! 
> 
> À ce sujet, notre gourou à tous a donné une conférence en français il y a une douzaine de jours. Je vous invite à la regarder, surtout si vous ne voyez pas le mal qu'il y a à dire Linux en lieu et place de GNU/Linux. 
> ...

 

Bien dit  :Smile:  de plus dans mes installation, je réduit au maximum le GNU au profit des alternatives souvent plus efficaces et/ou plus respectueuses des normes (je le fait quand c'est opportun, pas par intégrisme anti gnu ...)

----------

## Oupsman

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*    *kopp wrote:*   Y avait aussi l'histoire de Linux ou GNU/Linux si cher à notre RMS... (et notre Magic Banana local, je n'en doute pas) 
> 
> N'en doute pas ! 
> 
> À ce sujet, notre gourou à tous a donné une conférence en français il y a une douzaine de jours. Je vous invite à la regarder, surtout si vous ne voyez pas le mal qu'il y a à dire Linux en lieu et place de GNU/Linux. 
> ...

 

Ca fait du bien de voir que certains adeptes du libre gardent les pieds sur terre. 

Chuis d'accord avec Geekounet   :Exclamation: 

----------

## kwenspc

En même temps je crois pas que l'intéressé ce soit lui même déclaré être le gourou de qui que ce soit.

Ses idées on en fait ce qu'on veut c'est sûr, c'est fait pour ça. (et il le sait)

Perso au delà de débat stériles genre "Linux ou GNU/Linux" (vous en conviendrez) je trouve sa vision libre (très important ce mot) de l'open-source attrayante, comparé au truc foireux qui apparaissent qui sont certes de l'open source mais qui n'ont rien à voir avec le libre. (cf les licences "OS" zarbi kro$oft etc...)

Mais de là à "boire" ses paroles ou à le prendre pour je ne sais quel gourou...   :Rolling Eyes: 

J'ai pas choisi le libre pour (me faire) subir le dictat de qui que ce soit, rms, linus et autres ... 

Bon certains sont atteints mais dans l'autre sens (et c'est donc plus grave ^^), au seuls mots de "ballmer" ou "gates" ils se pâment ... no comment 

----------

## struddel

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> D'une, ce n'est pas mon gourou ce gars en tout cas, il m'insupporte, donc généralise pas 
> 
> Et de 2, en suivant sa logique de devoir dire GNU/Linux plutôt que Linux tout court, je rappelle qu'ya pas que du GNU dans une distrib, mais aussi du BSD et autres (d'ailleurs n'avoir que du BSD dedans à la place de cette horreur de GNU ça serai pas mal ;p), donc il faudrait dire dans ce cas GNU/BSD/X11/Qt/KDE/.../Linux... oui bravo 
> 
> Oups j'ai trollé   

 

Waaaah merci, j'essaie d'expliquer ça à des gens mais y a rien à faire, et chaque fois ils en viennent à tenter d'expliquer l'histoire de GNU et celle du noyau, on la connaît, l'histoire ...

----------

## Magic Banana

Sauf que sans le projet GNU pour tout lancer, il n'y aurait pas de GNU/BSD/X11/Qt/KDE/.../Linux aujourd'hui. Donc si il ne fallait choisir qu'un mot pour décrire tout le système ce serait GNU (le projet initial visant à construire un système d'exploitation complet et ne manquant au final que du noyau) et sûrement pas Linux qui n'est qu'un module (certes essentiel et très difficile à implémenter) et en aucun cas LE système d'exploitation complet (bibliothèque C, compilateurs, débogueur, parseur, éditeur de texte, shell, chargeur de démarrage, bibliothèque graphique, programme de compression, jeux, outils Internet, etc.).

Et puis, il y a un intérêt plus profond à utiliser le mot "GNU" : faire connaître les idéaux de liberté et de démocratie (essentiels et pourtant trop souvent ignorés) qui ont mené à la création de ce système d'exploitation. Ce n'est pas en faisant une recherche "Linux" sur le Web que l'on va découvrir les quatre libertés du Logiciel Libre !

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Sauf que sans le projet GNU pour tout lancer, il n'y aurait pas de GNU/BSD/X11/Qt/KDE/.../Linux aujourd'hui. Donc si il ne fallait choisir qu'un mot pour décrire tout le système ce serait GNU (le projet initial visant à construire un système d'exploitation complet et ne manquant au final que du noyau) et sûrement pas Linux qui n'est qu'un module (certes essentiel et très difficile à implémenter) et en aucun cas LE système d'exploitation complet (bibliothèque C, compilateurs, débogueur, parseur, éditeur de texte, shell, chargeur de démarrage, bibliothèque graphique, programme de compression, jeux, outils Internet, etc.).
> 
> Et puis, il y a un intérêt plus profond à utiliser le mot "GNU" : faire connaître les idéaux de liberté et de démocratie (essentiels et pourtant trop souvent ignorés) qui ont mené à la création de ce système d'exploitation. Ce n'est pas en faisant une recherche "Linux" sur le Web que l'on va découvrir les quatre libertés du Logiciel Libre !

 

J'avoue que tu me fais bien rire   :Laughing: 

Personne ne peut affirmer que sans RMS, Linux n'existerait pas. Rien ne nous dit que quelqu'un d'autre ne se serait pas lancé dans l'aventure si lui ne l'avait pas fait. 

C'est du même niveau trollesque que d'affirmer que sans Microsoft l'informatique grand public n'est serait pas là.

----------

## Bapt

Et puis les BSD n'ont pas attendu le projet gnu pour exister, linux n'a pas attendu le projet gnu pour être développé, le projet GNU a développé des softs libres qui ont été utilisés par les autres projets libres existant, certains sont devenus indispensables (gcc par exemple).

Le projet GNU n'a jamais été capable de se suffir à lui même, il ne lui manquait pas juste le noyau, il lui manquait X11, il lui manquait par la suite une système sécurisé de connexion à distance (merci openssh), il lui manquait un chargeur de démarrage (combien de temps il a fallu attendre avant que grub soit utilisable), il lui manquait beaucoup, beaucoup de choses.

Regarde le nombre de softs directement issu du projet gnu sur les machines linux standard, il n'y a pas grand chose. le seul gros point ou GNU a su effectuer un travail formidable c'est gcc, et déjà à l'époque il y avait des concurrents libre utilisablent, même si gcc à rapidement pris le dessus.

bref dire que GNU était un OS et est à la base de tout le libre, c'est dire n'importe quoi.

Dire que GNU est un énorme projet de développement d'outil libre, dont beaucoup sont utilisés et sont devenu indispensable, là je suis d'accord, mais ils ne sont pas seuls, le monde BSD aussi à beaucoup d'outil qui sont devenus indispensable et des outils MIT indispensable il y en a plein idem pour X11.

Bref GNU a pour but de faire un OS complet et il en est loin, même quand le HURD sera prêt GNU ne sera pas encore un OS a part entière.

Je crois que j'ai marché dedans 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> Je crois que j'ai marché dedans 

 

À fond  :Laughing: 

----------

## geekounet

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Personne ne peut affirmer que sans RMS, Linux n'existerait pas. Rien ne nous dit que quelqu'un d'autre ne se serait pas lancé dans l'aventure si lui ne l'avait pas fait. 

 

D'ailleurs, si sa sortie n'avait pas été légèrement retardée (ce qui a permit à GNU de trouver son kernel entre temps avec Linux, avec son Hurd qui est resté une utopie, et donc de voler la vedette des OS libres), c'est BSD qui auraient pris le pas sur GNU  :Wink:  (et Linux n'aurait pas dépassé le stade de noyau expérimental d'étudiant).

EDIT :

J'ai déclenché un vieux troll énorme, un vendredi en plus, je suis fier de moi, vraiment...  :Razz: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> Je crois que j'ai marché dedans 

 

Du pied gauche, ça porte bonheur.

----------

## kwenspc

"Chroniques de trolleurs" ...

----------

## Oupsman

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai déclenché un vieux troll énorme, un vendredi en plus, je suis fier de moi, vraiment... 

 

Ouais, tu peux ...

----------

## Magic Banana

Je suis d'accord avec ce que vous écrivez. Simplement je persiste à affirmer qu'il n'y vraiment aucune légitimité à appeler le système d'exploitation Linux (qui n'est qu'un noyau et ne représente que quelques % du nombre de lignes de code du système) plutôt que GNU (qui est un système d'exploitation et dont les développeurs ont produit la majorité des lignes de code de ce qui tourne sur nos bécanes : grub, core-utils, gcc, gdb, glibc, bash, screen, gtk, gimp, gnome, emacs, parted, etc.). Bien sûr ces composants sont remplaçables (d'ailleurs ils ont eux-même remplacé les composants UNIX) et notamment par ceux du projet BSD. Est-ce que pour autant on doit confondre les deux systèmes dans leurs noms ? Ne devrait-on pas donner du crédit au projet (GNU) de départ qui a produit la majorité du système plutôt qu'au dernier composant (Linux) qui a permis de le finir ? Que diriez-vous d'appeler les systèmes GNU/Linux, BSD et Solaris du seul nom de "Gnome" parce que c'est le bureau (un composant parmi tant d'autres) le plus populaire ? C'est absurde...

Quand à refaire l'histoire du devenir de Linux sans le projet GNU, je parierais sur une mort rapide (ce à quoi il était destiné d'après Linus Torvald en personne). Sans la GPL (écrite par RMS pour le projet GNU), Linux serait resté un projet universitaire n'amusant que son créateur en l'attente d'une place chez Micro$oft ou consort.

Mais encore une fois, l'essentiel n'est pas là. Utiliser le mot "GNU" c'est rendre possible la découvertes des valeurs de liberté et de démocratie qui ont dicté la création de ce système d'exploitation.

Vive les trolls du vendredi soir !

----------

## d2_racing

Salut tout le monde, je vais changer de job à partir du 1 juillet. Je vais passer de programmeur en développement à analyste en sécurité informatique toujours pour la même boîte:)

Je vais m'occuper de la partie Linux, je vais devoir installer RHLE 5.1 sur un laptop et ensuite sur un serveur à date.

De plus, je vais installer Gentoo sur le laptop du bureau pour tester nos trucs.

Je vais m'occuper aussi de l'architecture d'un petit lab pour tester des hacks et plein d'autre chose.

Alors, j'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un a déjà installé RHLE 5.1 sur un ordi ?

À mon avis, l'installation doit se faire par Anaconda tout comme sous Fedora Core...

De plus, j'aimerais savoir quel gestionnaire de package que je devrais utiliser ? Yum ou peut-être Synaptic ?

Enfin, au niveau des Red Hat, est-ce que les services sont gérés comme sous Gentoo, genre /etc/init.d/ ou est-ce que c'est comme sous FreeBSD, genre /etc/rc.d

Bref, j'aimerais bien savoir s'il y a beaucoup de différences par rapport à Gentoo côté administration et configuration.

----------

## Bapt

Si tu as utilisé fedora, c'est tout comme fedora, si tu veux t'amuser à la tester avant va prendre la Centos 5.1, c'est exactement la même chose que RHEL 5.1

pour l'init c'est du systemV => init.d

pour les packages c'est yum

Toutes les config si tu les fait à la main c'est /etc/sysconfig/* sinon tu as les utilitaires graphique system-config-*

Pour finir si tu sais te servir d'un linux (je ne parle pas d'une distrib précise mais bien d'un linux quel qu'il soit) tu devrais t'en sortir, après tout un linux reste un linux.

PS: non Magic Banana je ne dirais pas ___/linux   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## d2_racing

Merci pour l'info  :Smile: 

----------

## E11

On ne dit pas gnu/linux car il y a eut une fusion entre les 2 parties au début de leur histoire ?

Si oui, alors oui on doit dire gnu/linux et pas juste linux ou juste gnu, peu importe de qui à fait quoi et comment, les deux ont droit à leur part du gateau (sauf évidement si l'un à fait 0.001% et l'autre le reste... mais ce n'est pas le cas ici).

Maintenant « l'histoire » a retenu le mot linux tout comme l'histoire a souvent gardé certains noms et pas d'autres alors que pourtant les autres le méritaient parfois plus... Savoir si c'est bien ou mal, bah c'est surtout triste pour Gnu dans ce cas-ci, mais je ne pense pas qu'au final ça soit moins bien pour l'utilisateur final.

----------

## boozo

 *E11 wrote:*   

> (snip)
> 
> Maintenant « l'histoire » a retenu le mot linux tout comme l'histoire a souvent gardé certains noms et pas d'autres alors que pourtant les autres le méritaient parfois plus... Savoir si c'est bien ou mal, bah c'est surtout triste pour Gnu dans ce cas-ci, mais je ne pense pas qu'au final ça soit moins bien pour l'utilisateur final.

 

C'est surtout mieux pour la mascotte !  :Mr. Green: 

pas que bon : le "niou" là... c'est pas çà hein ?! ^^

bah quoi ? y'a pas d'raison, puisque tout le monde y patauge fièrement

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Je suis d'accord avec ce que vous écrivez. Simplement je persiste à affirmer qu'il n'y vraiment aucune légitimité à appeler le système d'exploitation Linux (qui n'est qu'un noyau et ne représente que quelques % du nombre de lignes de code du système) plutôt que GNU (qui est un système d'exploitation et dont les développeurs ont produit la majorité des lignes de code de ce qui tourne sur nos bécanes : grub, core-utils, gcc, gdb, glibc, bash, screen, gtk, gimp, gnome, emacs, parted, etc.). Bien sûr ces composants sont remplaçables (d'ailleurs ils ont eux-même remplacé les composants UNIX) et notamment par ceux du projet BSD. Est-ce que pour autant on doit confondre les deux systèmes dans leurs noms ? Ne devrait-on pas donner du crédit au projet (GNU) de départ qui a produit la majorité du système plutôt qu'au dernier composant (Linux) qui a permis de le finir ? Que diriez-vous d'appeler les systèmes GNU/Linux, BSD et Solaris du seul nom de "Gnome" parce que c'est le bureau (un composant parmi tant d'autres) le plus populaire ? C'est absurde...
> 
> 

 

Mouais, ça doit être pour ça qu'on a Gentoo, Ubuntu, Fedora, Knoppix, Debian, Suse, Redhat et j'en passe (beaucoup)

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quand à refaire l'histoire du devenir de Linux sans le projet GNU, je parierais sur une mort rapide (ce à quoi il était destiné d'après Linus Torvald en personne). Sans la GPL (écrite par RMS pour le projet GNU), Linux serait resté un projet universitaire n'amusant que son créateur en l'attente d'une place chez Micro$oft ou consort.
> 
> 

 

mouais, faudrait que je relise Just for fun, parce que j'avoue que je me souviens pas qu'il dise ça dans son bouquin.

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais encore une fois, l'essentiel n'est pas là. Utiliser le mot "GNU" c'est rendre possible la découvertes des valeurs de liberté et de démocratie qui ont dicté la création de ce système d'exploitation.
> 
> 

 

Euh .... là j'adhère pas ... GNU est juste un OS, embryon auquel le projet cherche désespérément un noyau (replaçons nous dans le contexte de l'époque) ... RMS cherche à s'accaparer le boulot des autres sous pretexte qu'ils ont utilisés le sien. Ca me semble aller à l'encontre de la notion même de liberté. Autant dire que je ne suis pas fan du tout du personnage ... 

pour être tout à fait franc, j'ai un portrait de Bill Gates dans mon bureau, qui me sert à me défouler. Y'a plus de papier entre les yeux, les flechettes ont tout enlevés

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vive les trolls du vendredi soir !

 

Ouais, ça détend   :Laughing: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *E11 wrote:*   

> On ne dit pas gnu/linux car il y a eut une fusion entre les 2 parties au début de leur histoire ?

 

Il n'y a pas de fusion. Une fusion c'est entre des choses de même nature. Il y avait un dernier composant (certes essentiel) manquant pratiquement 10 ans après le début du projet GNU (1983) qui a été fourni par Linus Torvald (1992).

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Si oui, alors oui on doit dire gnu/linux et pas juste linux ou juste gnu, peu importe de qui à fait quoi et comment, les deux ont droit à leur part du gateau (sauf évidement si l'un à fait 0.001% et l'autre le reste... mais ce n'est pas le cas ici).

 

Ce n'est pas dans des proportions aussi extrêmes. Toutefois, je suis près à parier qu'il y a, dans n'importe quelle distribution GNU/Linux populaire (disons Ubuntu ou Fedora), au moins 4 fois (je pense plus mais j'essaie de ne pas prendre de risque : un troll bien mené dure plus longtemps !  :Laughing:  ) plus de lignes de codes qui proviennent du projet GNU. Entre les bibliothèques C/C++/etc., Gnome, GTK, GParted, Gimp, Grub, Bash, Wget, Core-utils, Make, Readline, etc., on y arrive bien vite ! Bref, le système devrait logiquement s'appeler "GNU/Linux" (car le noyau est, quand-même, un très gros composant indispensable), pourrait s'appeler "GNU" (le projet de système d'exploitation qui a donné toute la vision et dont le code constitue toujours l'essentiel du système) mais ne devrait en aucun cas s'appeler "Linux".

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Maintenant « l'histoire » a retenu le mot linux tout comme l'histoire a souvent gardé certains noms et pas d'autres alors que pourtant les autres le méritaient parfois plus... Savoir si c'est bien ou mal, bah c'est surtout triste pour Gnu dans ce cas-ci, mais je ne pense pas qu'au final ça soit moins bien pour l'utilisateur final.

 

Les valeurs véhiculer par le logiciel libre ne sont en aucun cas celles des développeurs du noyau (et en particulier de Linus Torvald). Pourtant, en oubliant ces valeurs on arait déjà perdu la possibilité d'utiliser un systèmes entièrement libre (i.e., nous garantissant les quatre libertés). Personne ne se serait lancé dans la création de Gnome pour faire face à KDE et sa bibliothèqu graphique propriétaire (à l'époque), personne n'aurait développé de bibliothèque Java (motivant aujourd'hui Sun à libérer son code), personne ne chercherait aujourd'hui à écrire un lecteur flash libre (Gnash) ou des pilotes graphiques libres, etc. Tiens, notez au passage que tous ces projets sont ou ont été menés derrière l'étendard GNU... Bref, utiliser "Linux" à la place de "GNU/Linux" c'est "moins bien pour l'utilisateur" (qui pourrait bientôt perdre toutes ses libertés sans même s'en rendre compte).

----------

## Magic Banana

Bingo !

J'ai fait quelques recherches pour voir si j'avais gagné mon pari concernant la proportion largement prépondérante de code GNU dans un distribution "standard" (i.e., pas dans de l'embarqué). J'ai trouvé cet article qui malheuresement commence à dater (2002). L'auteur s'est amusé à compter le nombre de lignes de code des différents composants de Red Hat 7.1 (la distribution la plus populaire à l'époque). Bien que cette distribution utilisait KDE (et non Gnome), la quantité de lignes venant de GNU (en comparaison à celles venant de Linux) le force à reconnaître qu'il avait tort, jusque là, d'appeler le système entier "Linux" :

 *David A. Wheeler wrote:*   

> Many of the largest components of the system are essentially GNU projects: gcc, gdb, emacs, binutils (a set of commands for binary files), and glibc (the C library). Other GNU projects in the system include binutils, bash, gawk, make, textutils, sh-utils, gettext, readline, automake, tar, less, findutils, diffutils, and grep. This is not even counting GNOME, a GNU project. In short, the total of the GNU project's code is much larger than the Linux kernel's size. Thus, by comparing the total contributed effort, it's certainly justifiable to call the entire system ``GNU/Linux'' and not just ``Linux,'' and using the term GNU/Linux both credits its contributions and eliminates some ambiguity. Thus, I've decided to switch to the ``GNU/Linux'' terminology here. 

 

Alors bien sûr, vous pourriez me dire que le noyau a énormément gonflé depuis (on apprend dans ce même document que les pilotes représentent la majorités des lignes de code du noyau). Certes. Mais allez aussi voir le Gnome, le Gimp, le GCC ou les bibliothèques Java de l'époque.  :Wink: 

----------

## Oupsman

Oh ben c'est sur, envisagé sous cet angle  :Rolling Eyes:  Parce qu'on utilise du code venant du projet GNU, on doit appeler son OS GNU machin chose. Et ca se dit libre  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Oh ben c'est sur, envisagé sous cet angle  Parce qu'on utilise du code venant du projet GNU, on doit appeler son OS GNU machin chose. Et ca se dit libre 

 

C'est pour le plaisir de relancer le troll ou c'est de la provocation "sincère" ?  :Shocked: 

Il me semble que "se dire libre" ne signifie pas accepter sans broncher de voir un projet social et éthique (garantir les quatre libertés aux utilisateurs) amoindri parce que des types, 10 ans après son lancement, ont décidé de lui voler son identité (sans y contribuer autant; loin de là) pour ne lui coller que des idéaux de qualité technique.

Peut-être suis-je aveugle, mais j'ai du mal à lire de véritables arguments (à part "la plupart l'appelle comme ça, je fais pareil") en faveur de l'appellation "Linux" pour désigner le système d'exploitation entier...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## d2_racing

Salut tout le monde, je suis à la recherche d'un LiveCD qui va me servir de démonstration pour hacker un ordi ou un réseau filaire ou Wifi.

J'ai besoin de ça dans le cadre de mon nouveau travail. Dans le temps, j'ai déjà vu quelque chose du genre à base de Debian ou de Knoppix, par contre je me rappelle plus du nom.

Avez-vous des suggestions ?

Merci !

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

et bien moi je l'appelle "Linux" tout simplement, parce que "GNU/Linux" ça fait trop long à prononcer parfois (bon ça c'est l'échauffement du troll   :Razz: )

Pourquoi je dis Linux et bien c'est tout simple, j'ai d'abord entendu parler de Linux que de la partie GNU. 

Je venais du monde winchose, mais j'ai plus souvent vue le mot "Linux" que le mot "GNU". 

Il y a eu plus de "pub" autour du pingouin et de "Linux" qu'autour du vieux GNU (je parle bien évidemment de la mascotte là  :Rolling Eyes:  )

Mais pour calmer les chamailleries autour des mots, pourquoi ne pas renommer l'OS combinant le GNU et le Linux sous un autre nom ? comme ça tout le monde est content   :Twisted Evil:  par exemple, je ne sais pas moi......"Lignux"   :Arrow: 

EDIT: >d2_racing, tu chercherais pas whoppix/whax ou backtrack par Hazard ?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kopp

Moi je dis linux, parce que c'est plus simple à prononcer. Point. Et me taper le nom entier me fait chier, et les gens me comprennent pas non plus.

Ensuite, GNU etc, je m'en balançais bien pas mal quand j'ai migré à Linux (oui, je provoque), j'ai choisi de migrer parce que je préférer le système et voilà, ensuite la liberté c'est un gros plus, mais perso je suis pas hacker ou même programmeur amateur donc voilà. Pourquoi je ferai plus confiance à un groupe de barbu qui vivent encore chez leur maman à 35 ans qu'à des ingé de microsoft ?

(Comment ça, on le voit, mon troll, derrière le pot de géranium ?)

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> et bien moi je l'appelle "Linux" tout simplement, parce que "GNU/Linux" ça fait trop long à prononcer parfois (bon ça c'est l'échauffement du troll  )
> 
> Pourquoi je dis Linux et bien c'est tout simple, j'ai d'abord entendu parler de Linux que de la partie GNU. 
> ...

 

C'est exactement ce que je dis. Et si personne n'utilisait plus le terme de GNU/Linux (et proposé des vidéos de Stallman), tu n'aurais paut-être jamais pris conscience du projet éthique que constitue, avant toute considération technique, ce système d'exploitation. Ce serait trop bête d'ignorer tes libertés pour un bête problème de nom...

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> Mais pour calmer les chamailleries autour des mots, pourquoi ne pas renommer l'OS combinant le GNU et le Linux sous un autre nom ? comme ça tout le monde est content   par exemple, je ne sais pas moi......"Lignux"  

 

Peut-être ne le savais-tu pas mais le terme "Lignux" précède "GNU/Linux" ! Toutefois, RMS l'a très vite abandonné... ce qui est, je pense, plus judicieux. En effet la philosophie GNU est "caché" au milieu du mot "Lignux". Ce n'est pas comme cela que Google va la trouver par exemple !

Sinon, GNU c'est plus court encore que Linux. Bref, pour faire court, appelons ce système d'exploitation GNU (contribution primaire) mais pas Linux (contribution secondaire) !

Enfin, pour kopp, il n'est pas nécessaire d'être développeur pour profiter des quatre libertés du Logiciel Libre. La liberté d'exécuter le programme, pour tous les usages (les DRMs et le "Trusted" Computing, tu connais ?) et la liberté de redistribuer des copies te concernent directement. Les deux autres te concernent aussi mais indirectement. En effet, parce que n'importe quel développeur peut se pencher sur le code source des logiciels libres que tu utilises, tu peux être certain qu'ils ne contiennent pas de fonctionalités malveillantes (spywares, backdoors, etc.). De plus, comme n'importe quel développeur a la liberté de faire des améliorations et de distribuer le logiciel modifié, tu peux en profiter aussi. La communauté toute entière n'est donc pas dépendante de la vision d'une poignée de développeurs et les fonctionnalités les plus souhaités arrivent toujours (quitte à forker). Seul le Logiciel Libre te permet ainsi d'être maître de ton travail sur ordinateur.

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   Oh ben c'est sur, envisagé sous cet angle  Parce qu'on utilise du code venant du projet GNU, on doit appeler son OS GNU machin chose. Et ca se dit libre  
> 
> C'est pour le plaisir de relancer le troll ou c'est de la provocation "sincère" ? 
> 
> Il me semble que "se dire libre" ne signifie pas accepter sans broncher de voir un projet social et éthique (garantir les quatre libertés aux utilisateurs) amoindri parce que des types, 10 ans après son lancement, ont décidé de lui voler son identité (sans y contribuer autant; loin de là) pour ne lui coller que des idéaux de qualité technique.
> ...

 

J'ai fortement grossi les traits de mon argument on va dire  :Rolling Eyes: 

Le noyau Linux n'a jamais fait parti du projet GNU. Je ne vois pas en quoi le projet GNU se trouverait amoindri parce que Linus Thorvalds décide d'utiliser la suite d'outils déjà développée pour poser les fondements de son OS libre. Si le projet GNU devait se trouver amoindri, c'est à cause de ... disons l'incapacité de l'équipe à sortir un noyau d'OS fiable et stable. On se replace donc dans le contexte à l'époque du lancement du troll : GNU est juste un embryon d'OS, embryon auquel le projet cherche désespérément un noyau ... RMS cherche à s'accaparer le boulot des autres sous pretexte qu'ils ont utilisés le sien. 

Maintenant, les intégristes du libre peuvent dire tout ce qu'ils veulent, rien dans leurs propos ne va me convaincre à appeler Linux GNU/Linux plutôt que par son vrai nom. 

Ah au fait : moi l'OS entier, je l'appele Gentoo, Fedora, Ubuntu, Debian Redhat, Suse, Knoppix ....

----------

## Bapt

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Maintenant, les intégristes du libre peuvent dire tout ce qu'ils veulent, rien dans leurs propos ne va me convaincre à appeler Linux GNU/Linux plutôt que par son vrai nom.
> 
> Ah au fait : moi l'OS entier, je l'appele Gentoo, Fedora, Ubuntu, Debian Redhat, Suse, Knoppix ....

 

Juste une petite correction je suis intégriste du libre mais je ne dis pas GNU/Linux, tu parles plutôt les intégristes du GNU dans ta première phases. Pour moi les BSD, ISC ou MIT véhiculent beaucoup les idées de libre (liberté totale dev et utilisateur) que le GNU qui m'empêche d'avoir la liberté de choisir la licence libre de mon code et m'oblige à rester dans le GNU mais bon ceci est un autre troll.

Sinon moi aussi l'OS entier je l'appel Gentoo, Fedora etc et parfois je précise linux (quand il y a le choix entre les noyaux comme c'est le cas pour gentoo).

----------

## truc

t'façons, linux, GNU, et autres joyeusetés, c'est comme les frites Mc Cain, c'est celui qui en parle le moins qui en mange le plus...

----------

## kopp

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Enfin, pour kopp, il n'est pas nécessaire d'être développeur pour profiter des quatre libertés du Logiciel Libre. La liberté d'exécuter le programme, pour tous les usages (les DRMs et le "Trusted" Computing, tu connais ?) et la liberté de redistribuer des copies te concernent directement. Les deux autres te concernent aussi mais indirectement. En effet, parce que n'importe quel développeur peut se pencher sur le code source des logiciels libres que tu utilises, tu peux être certain qu'ils ne contiennent pas de fonctionalités malveillantes (spywares, backdoors, etc.). De plus, comme n'importe quel développeur a la liberté de faire des améliorations et de distribuer le logiciel modifié, tu peux en profiter aussi. La communauté toute entière n'est donc pas dépendante de la vision d'une poignée de développeurs et les fonctionnalités les plus souhaités arrivent toujours (quitte à forker). Seul le Logiciel Libre te permet ainsi d'être maître de ton travail sur ordinateur.

 

Deux choses: ça marche aussi avec les licences BSD

Et surtout :

 *Quote:*   

> En effet, parce que n'importe quel développeur peut se pencher sur le code source des logiciels libres que tu utilises, tu peux être certain qu'ils ne contiennent pas de fonctionalités malveillantes (spywares, backdoors, etc.).

 

T'as pas suivi le bug de Debian qui est resté là pendant deux ans affectant la sécurité d'une quantité innombrable de systèmes ? alors l'argument tout le monde peut voir n'est en aucun cas une sécurité. Si quelqu'un veut planquer dans quelques centaines de milliers de ligne de code un backdoor, il peut le faire.

----------

## Ezka

 *truc wrote:*   

> linux, GNU, ... c'est celui qui en parle le moins qui en mange le plus...

 

On pourrait rectifier en : 

linux, GNU, ... c'est celui qui en parle le moins qui [s'en servent | en code] le plus...   :Laughing:  on choisi en fonction de son loisir   :Wink: 

----------

## Kazuya

> Magic Banana,

 :Shocked:   je n'étais même pas au courant pour "Lignux", incroyable   :Razz: 

Merci pour cette info  :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Le noyau Linux n'a jamais fait parti du projet GNU. Je ne vois pas en quoi le projet GNU se trouverait amoindri parce que Linus Thorvalds décide d'utiliser la suite d'outils déjà développée pour poser les fondements de son OS libre. Si le projet GNU devait se trouver amoindri, c'est à cause de ... disons l'incapacité de l'équipe à sortir un noyau d'OS fiable et stable. On se replace donc dans le contexte à l'époque du lancement du troll : GNU est juste un embryon d'OS, embryon auquel le projet cherche désespérément un noyau ... RMS cherche à s'accaparer le boulot des autres sous pretexte qu'ils ont utilisés le sien.

 

Qui a dit que le Linux fait partie du projet GNU ?  :Shocked:  Sors moi une citation référencée de RMS allant dans ce sens ! Tu n'en trouveras pas. Pourtant, il aborde ce sujet très régulièrement (c'estle moins que l'on puisse dire) et la plupart de ses conférences sont disponible sur Internet.

Linus Torvald n'a jamais créé (ni même prétendu créer) un "OS libre". Il a créé un noyau. Point. La quantité de lignes de code (et donc de travail) dans ce notyau représente bien moins de chose que la contribution prvenant du projet GNU. Il n'y a pas que moi qui le dit. Relis donc l'article du type qui s'est amusé à étudier la composition de Red Hat 7.1. Donc, si il doit y avoir une contribution "embryonnaire" au système d'exploitation, ce ne peut pas être celle de GNU qui est la principale !

@kopp: Le système d'exploitation BSD est libre, nul doute là dessus ! C'est une autre philosophie tout à fait respectable.

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   Le noyau Linux n'a jamais fait parti du projet GNU. Je ne vois pas en quoi le projet GNU se trouverait amoindri parce que Linus Thorvalds décide d'utiliser la suite d'outils déjà développée pour poser les fondements de son OS libre. Si le projet GNU devait se trouver amoindri, c'est à cause de ... disons l'incapacité de l'équipe à sortir un noyau d'OS fiable et stable. On se replace donc dans le contexte à l'époque du lancement du troll : GNU est juste un embryon d'OS, embryon auquel le projet cherche désespérément un noyau ... RMS cherche à s'accaparer le boulot des autres sous pretexte qu'ils ont utilisés le sien. 
> 
> Qui a dit que le Linux fait partie du projet GNU ?  Sors moi une citation référencée de RMS allant dans ce sens ! Tu n'en trouveras pas. Pourtant, il aborde ce sujet très régulièrement (c'estle moins que l'on puisse dire) et la plupart de ses conférences sont disponible sur Internet.
> 
> Linus Torvald n'a jamais créé (ni même prétendu créer) un "OS libre". Il a créé un noyau. Point. La quantité de lignes de code (et donc de travail) dans ce notyau représente bien moins de chose que la contribution prvenant du projet GNU. Il n'y a pas que moi qui le dit. Relis donc l'article du type qui s'est amusé à étudier la composition de Red Hat 7.1. Donc, si il doit y avoir une contribution "embryonnaire" au système d'exploitation, ce ne peut pas être celle de GNU qui est la principale !
> ...

 

En appelant Linux GNU/Linux, tu intègres de facto le noyau Linux dans l'OS GNU. Ce troll existe depuis très longtemps. A l'époque ou il a été lancé, HURD n'existait pas, d'ou l'expression que j'ai utilisé "RMS cherche à s'accaparer le boulot des autres sous prétexte qu'ils ont utilisés le sien". 

Et puis le fait que quelques personnes défendent une idée n'a jamais signifié que l'idée est fondée  :Rolling Eyes:  Donc tu pourras me sortir autant d'articles "démontrant" que Linux devrait s'appeler GNU/Linux, je ne changerais pas d'avis. Linux n'a AUCUNE raison valable pour s'appeler GNU/Linux. 

BTW, je constate qu'il n'y a pas que Steve Jobs qui génère un champ de distortion de la réalité autour de lui  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> En appelant Linux GNU/Linux, tu intègres de facto le noyau Linux dans l'OS GNU. 

 Non, c'est l'interêt du slash.

On dit GNU Emacs ou GNU Make pour nommer des briques du projet GNU par exemple, mais on dit GNU/Linux pour désigner l'ensemble du projet GNU et du noyau Linux !

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Et puis le fait que quelques personnes défendent une idée n'a jamais signifié que l'idée est fondée  Donc tu pourras me sortir autant d'articles "démontrant" que Linux devrait s'appeler GNU/Linux, je ne changerais pas d'avis. Linux n'a AUCUNE raison valable pour s'appeler GNU/Linux. 

 Le problème est que tu ne semble pas comprendre que lorsque quelqu'un parle de GNU/Linux, il ne parle pas de Linux seul !

----------

## Magic Banana

D'ailleurs, RMS prononce la plupart du temps "GNU plus Linux" ou "GNU slash Linux". Donc dire qu'il cherche ainsi à s'accaparer le travail des développeurs du noyau est vraiment calomnieux. Le fait qu'il appelle le sytème "GNU/Linux" plutôt que simplement "GNU" (ce qui, encore une fois, serait fondé puisque GNU est de loin le principal contributeur de ce qui tourne sur nos machines) est, au contraire, une marque de reconnaissance envers le travail de ces développeurs ! Si seulement ces derniers étaient aussi respectueux...

----------

## kwenspc

Dites, vendredi c'était hier hein, c'est finit ouh ouh!  :Laughing: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *Tuxicomane wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   En appelant Linux GNU/Linux, tu intègres de facto le noyau Linux dans l'OS GNU.  Non, c'est l'interêt du slash.
> 
> On dit GNU Emacs ou GNU Make pour nommer des briques du projet GNU par exemple, mais on dit GNU/Linux pour désigner l'ensemble du projet GNU et du noyau Linux !
> 
>  *Oupsman wrote:*   Et puis le fait que quelques personnes défendent une idée n'a jamais signifié que l'idée est fondée  Donc tu pourras me sortir autant d'articles "démontrant" que Linux devrait s'appeler GNU/Linux, je ne changerais pas d'avis. Linux n'a AUCUNE raison valable pour s'appeler GNU/Linux.  Le problème est que tu ne semble pas comprendre que lorsque quelqu'un parle de GNU/Linux, il ne parle pas de Linux seul !

 

Merci de confirmer ce que je pensais : vous jouez sur les mots ... Linux désigne un noyau d'OS. Vous, vous parlez d'une distribution : Gentoo, Ubuntu, Redhat ... 

On devrait plutot renommer Gentoo en Gnentuu, Ubuntu en GNUbuntu ou que sais-je encore, mais certainement pas appeler Linux, qui n'est qu'un noyau, GNU/Linux. Après, si dans l'esprit des gens Linux est devenu le terme générique pour désigner une distribution basée sur le noyau Linux, c'est un autre problème. 

PS à Magic Banana : il n'y a rien de calomnieux dans mes propos, relis les (ou lis les une première fois  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> RMS cherche à s'accaparer le boulot des autres

 

J'ai bien lu...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   RMS cherche à s'accaparer le boulot des autres 
> 
> J'ai bien lu... 

 

Et je constate que tu ne réponds pas à autre chose dans mon post au dessus  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## billiob

Le fork de gentoo est là! Ça s'appelle Exherbo. Ok, c'est pas un fork, mais ça en a la volonté. Une Gentoo à la ubuntu ...

Pendant ce temps là, il y a de bonnes et de moins bonnes nouvelles :

 la fondation gentoo de nouveau sur les rails

 le conseil qui loupe une réunion, d'où possibles nouvelles élections

----------

## kwenspc

 *billiob wrote:*   

> Une Gentoo à la ubuntu ...

 

C'est pas ce que j'ai lu, et même plutôt le contraire: 

 *Quote:*   

> The target user has a good degree of familiarity with Linux.

 

[troll] En plus eux ils parlent de QA :p, rien à voir avec bouhbountou donc. [/troll]

En plus côté marketing c'est pas trop ça... (fin ça c'est sans doute normal vu que c'est ciaranm qui fait cette distrib)

----------

## Oupsman

Y'avait une manche de la coupe de France BMX pas loin de chez moi : Ca donne des tofs sympa

Organisation, classement et post traitement intégralement sur ma Gentoo 64 Bits. 

Là je vais faire chauffer mon pote Google, j'ai besoin d'une visionneuse d'images correcte ou de trouver comment on fait défiler les photos au clavier avec Digikam. Parce que 2000 photos (ma production du week-end) à faire défiler à la souris, ça risque de pas le faire.

----------

## Leander256

<coupeur de cheveux en 4>Et pourquoi pas Linux/GNU plutot que GNU/Linux</coupeur de cheveux en 4>

----------

## geekounet

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Là je vais faire chauffer mon pote Google, j'ai besoin d'une visionneuse d'images correcte ou de trouver comment on fait défiler les photos au clavier avec Digikam. Parce que 2000 photos (ma production du week-end) à faire défiler à la souris, ça risque de pas le faire.

 

Gwenview est pas mal pour visionner, bien que je le trouve parfois un peu lent  :Razz: 

Tiens sinon, je devais recompiler OpenOffice cette nuit, bah nouveau record, 30 minutes de moins :

```
     Tue May 20 03:33:58 2008 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.4.0

       merge time: 1 hour, 35 minutes and 40 seconds.
```

Et toi Leander256 qui avait promis de battre ça, t'en es où ?  :Smile: 

Oui ça m'éclate de compiler OpenOffice le plus rapidement possible, et alors ?  :Razz: 

----------

## kopp

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tiens sinon, je devais recompiler OpenOffice cette nuit, bah nouveau record, 30 minutes de moins :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

On se console comme on peut...

----------

## kopp

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Y'avait une manche de la coupe de France BMX pas loin de chez moi : Ca donne des tofs sympa
> 
> Organisation, classement et post traitement intégralement sur ma Gentoo 64 Bits. 
> 
> Là je vais faire chauffer mon pote Google, j'ai besoin d'une visionneuse d'images correcte ou de trouver comment on fait défiler les photos au clavier avec Digikam. Parce que 2000 photos (ma production du week-end) à faire défiler à la souris, ça risque de pas le faire.

 

Sympa tes tofs (BMX et autre) !

----------

## kopp

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *billiob wrote:*   Une Gentoo à la ubuntu ... 
> 
> C'est pas ce que j'ai lu, et même plutôt le contraire: 
> 
>  *Quote:*   The target user has a good degree of familiarity with Linux. 
> ...

 

Ouais, ce sont les rois de la diplomatie qui s'en occupe... ça se voit sur la page web  :Smile: 

Enfin, souhaitons leur d'arriver à quelque chose d'utilisable et correspondant à leur idées !

Peut-être que le fait qu'ils ne machent pas leur mot ne les mènera pas au point où en est Gentoo, c'est-à-dire que tout le monde fait ses choses dans son coin, sans considérer l'avis des autres etc. Ou bien ils vont se mettre sur la gueule en moins de 3 mois, au choix  :Wink: 

----------

## Bapt

Juste un petit correctif, ce n'est pas ciaranm qui s'occupe du fork, mais Bryan Østergaard qui est à l'origine du fork. ciaranm a suivit le fork rapidement (m'étonnerai pas qu'il en soit quand même un petit peu à l'origine).

Wait and See.

Ce que j'aimerai bien, c'est que le fork ne dépende plus de bash par défaut, mais ça m'étonnerai bien. le gestionnaire de packages est paludis, et paludis dépend fortement de bash.

----------

## nonas

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Là je vais faire chauffer mon pote Google, j'ai besoin d'une visionneuse d'images correcte ou de trouver comment on fait défiler les photos au clavier avec Digikam. Parce que 2000 photos (ma production du week-end) à faire défiler à la souris, ça risque de pas le faire.

 Je te conseille media-gfx/feh, très rapide et très pratique. Certes un peu atypique (notamment la gestion des thumbnails) mais avec la possibilité de faire une liste des fichiers pendant que tu regardes, ça le rend idéal pour trier.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ce que j'aimerai bien, c'est que le fork ne dépende plus de bash par défaut, mais ça m'étonnerai bien. le gestionnaire de packages est paludis, et paludis dépend fortement de bash.

 

Ya quelques exemples de code etc... et c'est vrai c'est pas génial que ce soit bash. Ils auraient pu se forcer à suivre la norme POSIX et faire en sorte que ce soit accepté par les shell les plus courant (bash, zsh, ksh, ...)

----------

## Bapt

paludis tout comme portage dépend de bash car les ebuilds sont codés en bash.

----------

## truc

ahaha, ce fork me fait bien marrer... C'est clair que c'est fortement inspiré de ciaran... d'ailleurs... Dans leur projet, le format exheres machin pour les dépots, est quelque chose sur lequel ils travaillent depuis un moment...

Autre remarque, Il y a très peu, mais alors très peu de chance, à mon avis, que bash soit abandonné... pour la simple raison, que ces messieurs sont bornés, et qu'en particulier, ciaran utilise bash, et d'après ce que j'avais cru comprendre à l'époque où je suivais ça de plus près... Il 'n'avait pas vraiment l'air de vouloir sans passer.

EDIT: le format exheres-0 semble quand même assez sympa http://exherbo.org/exheres-0.html

----------

## kopp

Ouais enfin, Bryan Østergaard (alias Kloeri) n'est pas pote avec ciaranm pour rien.

Après, il me semblait qu'ils aimaient bien les trucs propres etc, donc ça m'étonne qu'ils ne se conforme pas à la norme POSIX. Mais bon, étant donné qu'il y en a besoin pour les ebuilds, je sais pas si c'est facilement possible de s'en détacher. (Genre compatibilité bash pour les ebuilds, mais POSIX pour leur format de paquet...)

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> <coupeur de cheveux en 4>Et pourquoi pas Linux/GNU plutot que GNU/Linux</coupeur de cheveux en 4>

 

Deux raisons :

1) Parce que l'on commence par le contributeur principal.

2) Parce que si tu le lis comme une fraction, cela donne GNU sur Linux ce qui en fait une bonne image de l'architecture du système.

----------

## truc

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Ouais enfin, Bryan Østergaard (alias Kloeri) n'est pas pote avec ciaranm pour rien.
> 
> Après, il me semblait qu'ils aimaient bien les trucs propres etc, donc ça m'étonne qu'ils ne se conforme pas à la norme POSIX. Mais bon, étant donné qu'il y en a besoin pour les ebuilds, je sais pas si c'est facilement possible de s'en détacher. (Genre compatibilité bash pour les ebuilds, mais POSIX pour leur format de paquet...)

 

Le truc c'est que justement exheres machin c'est un autre format que les ebuilds, donc, à priori, s'ils mettaient ça dans leurs directives de départ ça serait faisable, mais bon, je ne pense pas que ça soit le cas...

Aussi, j'n'ai pas très bien compris ce que tu voulais dire par : 'ils aiment les trucs propres, donc POSIX c'est pas pour eux', pourquoi? POSIX ça te fait coder improprement? :p

----------

## geekounet

 *truc wrote:*   

> Aussi, j'n'ai pas très bien compris ce que tu voulais dire par : 'ils aiment les trucs propres, donc POSIX c'est pas pour eux', pourquoi? POSIX ça te fait coder improprement? :p

 

Relis mieux sa phrase, t'as mal compris effectivement  :Wink: 

----------

## truc

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Après, il me semblait qu'ils aimaient bien les trucs propres etc, donc ça m'étonne qu'ils ne se conforme pas à la norme POSIX. 

 

Je ne vois toujours pas...

----------

## kwenspc

N'empèche, faire une distrib ok, recoder le gestionnaire de paquet, les init scripts etc... (d'ailleurs: ils feraient pas mieux d'utiliser OpenRC?) mais pour le restes c'est pas du tout cuit: avant que ce soit réellement utilisable il va falloir qu'ils aient une masse critique de devs pour faire le packaging, tâches la plus difficiles/chiantes amha 

enfin, je suis curieux de voir ce que ça va donner.

----------

## geekounet

 *truc wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*   Après, il me semblait qu'ils aimaient bien les trucs propres etc, donc ça m'étonne qu'ils ne se conforme pas à la norme POSIX.  
> 
> Je ne vois toujours pas...

 

Bah kopp dit justement que c'est étonnant qu'ils n'utilisent pas du pur POSIX alors qu'il aiment faire propre.

----------

## kwenspc

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Après, il me semblait qu'ils aimaient bien les trucs propres etc, donc ça m'étonne qu'ils ne se conforme pas à la norme POSIX. 

 

Bah, c'est simple: sachant qu'ils aiment les trucs propres ils "devraient" se conformer à POSIX. C'est ce que kopp veut dire par là.

[edit] grilled [/edit]

----------

## kopp

Pinaise, il y a du mal dans l'air. C'est pas compliqué ma phrase pourtant... geekounet et kwenspc ont bien compris.

----------

## truc

roh, j'avais faim, faut comprendre... je lisais: "ça ne m'étonne pas", désolé pour la gène occasionnée... :p

EDIT (rien à voir mais bon...):

J'viens de découvrir *the add-on* que j'aimerais avoir, mais pour je ne sais quelle raison, il faut se logger pour pouvoir l'installer. quelqu'un sait pourquoi?

----------

## elfangor

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis nouveau donc je vais commencer par une présentation rapide  :Wink: 

[ma vie]

Etudiant en DUT info, je suis sous ubuntu depuis bientot 2 ans, je vais cependant passer sous gentoo à la fin des exams, notamment pour mieu gérer mon système, puis j'ai toujours aimé la compilation/optimisation  :Smile: 

[/ma vie]

Je post ma question ici, car quelques post on parlé d'un fork de gentoo  :Smile: 

J'ai tout d'abord entendu parler que gentoo n'avais plus trop d'avenir d'évolution, en effet il n'y a plus de réel "leader" du projet d'après ce que j'ai compris, qu'en est-il?

Que pensez vous de l'évolution que va prendre Exherbo? D'apres ce que je lit sa ressemble fortement a gentoo, mais mieu "cadré"?

Merci à vous  :Smile: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *elfangor wrote:*   

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je suis nouveau donc je vais commencer par une présentation rapide 
> 
> [ma vie]
> ...

 

Bienvenue !  :Smile: 

 *elfangor wrote:*   

> J'ai tout d'abord entendu parler que gentoo n'avais plus trop d'avenir d'évolution, en effet il n'y a plus de réel "leader" du projet d'après ce que j'ai compris, qu'en est-il?

 

Pour tout savoir, tu peux lire ce thread de 11 pages !

 *elfangor wrote:*   

> Que pensez vous de l'évolution que va prendre Exherbo? D'apres ce que je lit sa ressemble fortement a gentoo, mais mieu "cadré"?

 

Je crois que les développeurs sont suffisamment clairs sur leur site :

 *Quote:*   

> OK, I Want to Try Exherbo
> 
> No you don't.
> 
> Yes I Do
> ...

 

 *elfangor wrote:*   

> Merci à vous 

 

De rien.  :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

Ouais enfin, Exherbo n'est pas une distribution utilisable et ne le sera certainement pas avant un bon bout de temps, d'après les auteurs eux-mêmes.

ça leur sert surtout de bac à sable pour mettre en place toutes les idées qui leur trottent dans la tête depuis pas mal de temps, mais c'est loin d'être implanté. Il y a notamment beaucoup d'objectif de Q&A, virer des hacks pour le support de matériel paléonthologique etc. Pour le moment, l'objectif n'est pas d'en faire une distribution mainstream, mais plutot leur joujou. Elle a été annoncée car certaines des idées vont être présentées en conférence, et pas parce qu'ils comptent en faire un produit connu.

Il n'y a aucun média, aucune aide, ils cassent les API/ABI à tout bout de champ pour le moment, et t'enverront ballader sans prendre de pincette si tu cherches à l'utiliser.

D'ici à ce que ça devienne une distrib plus ou moins utilisable, tu as le temps de voir venir !

EDIT: grilled

----------

## Leander256

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tiens sinon, je devais recompiler OpenOffice cette nuit, bah nouveau record, 30 minutes de moins :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

J'ai oublie de le faire apres une premiere compilation echouee (tmpfs pas asseez grand), et la je n'ai pas le temps

<jemevengecommejepeux>

je dois preparer mon week-end a Kuala Lumpur

</jemevengecommejepeux>

----------

## ghoti

Ca y est, je viens de recevoir les pièces de mon nouveau PC !  :Smile: 

J'ai craqué pour un E8400, 2x2 Go de PC8500 et 2 disques WD de 640 Go  :Cool: 

A moi les overclockings de de ouf, les emerge foudroyants, les virtualisations de toutes sortes, les grosses vidéos et les photos monstrueuses !  :Smile: 

Tant que j'y suis, je vais faire un petit peu de pub pour mon nouveau fournisseur car j'ai vraiment été impressionné :

Il s'agit de Computersmsa dont j'avais lu beaucoup de bien sur les forums.

C'est une petite entreprise belge extrêmement dynamique. Leur catalogue n'est pas gigantesque mais il n'y a que du bon et à des prix très raisonnables !

Les colis sont préparés avec soin et les envois sont très rapides (à tel point qu'on risquerait d'être pris au dépourvu !  :Laughing: ).

Cela pourrait d'ailleurs encore aller plus vite s'il n'y avait pas les lenteurs bancaires ...

De plus, ils sont à l'écoute de leurs clients et très réactifs : un email reçoit une réponse endéans les une ou deux heures (il y en a qui devraient en prendre de la graine !)

Ils livrent en France sans problème !

Bref, que du bonheur !  :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

Woah, ça en fait de l'espace disque ça ! Moi qui galère avec mes 80 Go que je sais plus où mettre mes photos...

Un jour je serais riche et j'aurais une machine de guerre, moi aussi !

----------

## kwenspc

@ghoti: hum ça sent le RAID ça  :Very Happy:   en software, raid0 + LVM2 pour le système tu verras ça boost, sinon un raid1 habituel pour les partoches où tu as des données sensibles.

----------

## ghoti

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> @ghoti: hum ça sent le RAID ça  

 

C'était si gros que ça ?  :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> en software, raid0 + LVM2 pour le système tu verras ça boost, sinon un raid1 habituel pour les partoches où tu as des données sensibles.

 

Toutafé ! C'est d'ailleurs déjà mon type de config depuis plusieurs années  :Wink: 

Par contre, jusqu'ici, je n'ai jamais utilisé LVM2 bien que sa souplesse soit tentante. J'ai un peu peur que ça ne tue les perfs du raid0 (déjà que c'est du raid logiciel ! ...)

Des expériences ?

----------

## ghoti

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Woah, ça en fait de l'espace disque ça !

 

Si tu fais du montage vidéo, tu remplis 100 Gb comme pour rire !

En fait, j'ai hésité entre des WD-640 et des Samsung-1Tb !  :Laughing: 

Le rapport prix/espace était plus intéressant pour le Samsung mais comme la carte-mère possède 8 connecteurs SATA, je me suis dit qu'il valait mieux être raisonnable maintenant quitte à rajouter une tonne de disques plus tard  :Wink: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   @ghoti: hum ça sent le RAID ça   
> 
> C'était si gros que ça ? 
> 
>  *Quote:*   en software, raid0 + LVM2 pour le système tu verras ça boost, sinon un raid1 habituel pour les partoches où tu as des données sensibles. 
> ...

 

L'impact sur les perfs de la LVM ? Négligeable. Mais je te conseillerais de ne pas faire du MD + du LVM, mais uniquement du LVM.

----------

## kopp

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*   Woah, ça en fait de l'espace disque ça ! 
> 
> Si tu fais du montage vidéo, tu remplis 100 Gb comme pour rire !
> 
> En fait, j'ai hésité entre des WD-640 et des Samsung-1Tb ! 
> ...

 

Je ne doute pas que c'est très utile ! ça me laisse juste réveur parce que je tourne avec un laptop en machine principale avec 80go... 

Et j'fais pas mal de photos, et je commence à être très juste en place  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Mais je te conseillerais de ne pas faire du MD + du LVM, mais uniquement du LVM.

 

Mais dans ce cas, tu perds l'avantage apporté par l'écriture/lecture simultanées sur les 2 disques, non ?

Ou alors, LVM aurait lui aussi un mécanisme de distribution des données permettant d'accéder simultanément aux 2 disques ?   :Confused: 

----------

## ghoti

 *kopp wrote:*   

> ça me laisse juste réveur parce que je tourne avec un laptop en machine principale avec 80go... 
> 
> Et j'fais pas mal de photos, et je commence à être très juste en place 

 

Justement, chez Computersmsa, ils vendent un adaptateur USB assez génial : ça te permet de lire n'importe quel périphérique IDE ou SATA. 

Par exemple, tu pourrais récupérer pour ton laptop les vieux disques 3"1/2 qui traînent sûrement dans ton armoire  :Wink: 

Des disques externes à petit prix, quoi !

Et ça marche aussi pour les lecteurs/graveurs !  :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*   ça me laisse juste réveur parce que je tourne avec un laptop en machine principale avec 80go... 
> 
> Et j'fais pas mal de photos, et je commence à être très juste en place  
> 
> Justement, chez Computersmsa, ils vendent un adaptateur USB assez génial : ça te permet de lire n'importe quel périphérique IDE ou SATA. 
> ...

 

Ouais enfin, les disques qui sont dans les placards, en général, ils y sont parce qu'ils étaient en état avancé de "j'vais pas tarder à te claquer dans les doigts tu devrais me changer" et ce sont en général des 20 ou 40go (j'ai p'tet un 80, pas sur) voire moins !

J'ai un petit DD externe de 250 Go mais je m'en sers entre autre de backup pour tout mon système, plus stocker les choses pas importantes dont je n'ai pas besoin d'avoir de double.

----------

## Trevoke

J'ai mis un poste dans desktop environment.. Je voulais pas faire de double donc je reitere pas ici, mais ca me ferait plaisir si vous alliez voir  :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> J'ai mis un poste dans desktop environment.. Je voulais pas faire de double donc je reitere pas ici, mais ca me ferait plaisir si vous alliez voir 

 

Tu pourrais au moins filer le lien vers le thread : 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-693453.html

Faut tout faire dans c'te barraque spa possible !

----------

## d2_racing

Salut Trevoke, un revenant  :Smile:  Ça fait plaisir de te revoir ici.

----------

## Trevoke

Salut a tous  :Smile: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   Mais je te conseillerais de ne pas faire du MD + du LVM, mais uniquement du LVM. 
> 
> Mais dans ce cas, tu perds l'avantage apporté par l'écriture/lecture simultanées sur les 2 disques, non ?
> 
> Ou alors, LVM aurait lui aussi un mécanisme de distribution des données permettant d'accéder simultanément aux 2 disques ?  

 

Euh j'ai moyennement compris la question ... 

Avec LVM, tu peux avoir des LV strippés (RAID 0) et des LV mirrorés (RAID 1). Tu peux même combiner les deux ... 

Mettons que tu partitionnes tes disques comme suit : 

Disque 1 : 

128 Mo /boot

4 GO Swap

20 Go /

le reste dans un gros PV

Disque 2 : 

128 Mo /boot

4 GO Swap

20 Go /

le reste dans un gros PV

Tu fais des MD pour /boot, la swap et / (plus simple pour booter)

avec les deux PV, tu crées un VG (mettons rootvg, déformation AIX ça). 

Dans ce VG, tu définis 1 LV mirroré pour /home et un LV strippé pour tes rushs.

Avec les commandes lvcreate qui vont bien, ça se fait bien. 

J'espère avoir :

1/ compris la question

2/ répondu

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

que veut dire LV, MV, PV et VG ?

stp

----------

## SnowBear

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

> que veut dire LV, MV, AV et CG ?
> 
> stop

 

Tu demandes à qui ?

Si c'est à l'ensemble de la communauté ce serait plutôt : s'il vous plaît, donc "svp" non ?

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

heu je demande a Oupsman, qui est l'auteur du post précédant le mien et qui est la personne qui a employé ces termes

faut regarder les posts précédants, surtout quand on lit le premier d'une nième page...

----------

## ghoti

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> [J'espère avoir :
> 
> 1/ compris la question
> 
> 2/ répondu

 

Ben en fait, me voilà encore troublé davantage ...   :Confused:  :Laughing: 

Je vais essayer d'expliquer plus clairement ce que j'avais compris jusqu'ici :

Le stripping en raid0 ne consiste pas seulement à "coller" des partitions pour globaliser l'espace mais fournit aussi - et peut-être surtout - un mécanisme de lecture/écriture qui répartit uniformément et simultanément les données sur les partitions sous-jacentes. Chaque fichier se trouve donc "ventilé" sur les partitions "physiques".

Si les partitions figurent sur des disques différents, la partition virtuelle raid0 bénéficie d'un débit à peu près égal à la somme des débits des 2 disques. Les vitesses de transfert apparaissent donc pratiquement doublées !

J'avoue que je n'ai pas encore vraiment creusé LVM. Dans mon esprit, il s'agissait d'un stripping pur et simple, sans ce mécanisme de répartition uniforme des données, et donc sans écriture simultanée sur les disques. Par conséquent, la vitesse de lecture/écriture sur un volume logique LVM devrait à mon sens être au mieux celle d'une lecture/écriture sur une partition traditionnelle.

Ce que suggérait kwenspc plus haut (et qui semble conseillé un peu partout), c'est de combiner les avantages des deux méthodes :

1. on regroupe des partitions pour former une grosse partition raid0. 

  ==> Avantage : on double pratiquement la vitesse de lecture/écriture (mais on conserve les limitations d'une partition normale : difficulté et danger d'agrandir/rétrécir l'espace alloué, ...)

2. on utilise ensuite la grosse partition raid0 pour créer un seul gros VG sur lequel on crée les LV qu'on veut.

  == Avantage : l'espace peut maintenant être géré de manière souple et sécurisée tout en conservant l'avantage de vitesse du raid0 sous-jacent.

Par contre, j'ai l'impression que faire du raid0 en utilisant 2 LV, comme tu le suggères, ne garantit pas à priori un accroissement du débit : en effet, on ne sait pas (enfin, c'est surtout moi qui ne sait pas !  :Wink: ) où se situent les LV sur le disque physique puisque LVM sert justement à s'affranchir de cette notion.

Si le malheur veut qu'ils soient tous les deux situés sur le même disque, alors, le raid0 ne fournira pas le débit I/O espéré et n'aura donc pas de raison d'être.

En d'autres termes, si tu peux me garantir que LVM peut fournir des débits équivalents au RAID et de préférence sans utiliser celui-ci, alors ça m'intéresse au plus haut point !  :Smile: 

Ou alors, je pédale complètement dans la choucroute ?   :Confused: 

----------

## ghoti

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

> que veut dire LV, MV, PV et VG ?
> 
> stp

 

LV= Logical Volume (notion "LVM")

MV : je suppose que tu voulais dire "MD" ==> Multiple Device (notion "RAID")

PV= Physical Volume (notion LVM)

VG= Volume Group (notion LVM)

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

Merci Ghoti

j'ai le même proc que toi, un peu plus de ram mais pas encore l'argent pour les disques durs, mais des que je l'aurais faudra que je me mette au LVM

----------

## Oupsman

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   [J'espère avoir :
> 
> 1/ compris la question
> 
> 2/ répondu 
> ...

 

Tu ne fais pas de du raid 0 en utilisant deux LV, mais tu crées un seul LV, mais strippé : 

 *Le man de la commande lvcreate wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -i, --stripes Stripes
> 
>     Gives the number of stripes. This is equal to the number of physical volumes to scatter the logical volume. 
> ...

 

Mais ça dépend beaucoup de ce que tu veux faire : si tu ne veux pas avoir à gérer de miroir dans ton VG, effectivement tu peux créer un PV par dessus un gros volume en RAID0. Mais tu perds en souplesse ... Au contraire, avec la méthode que je te donne, tu peux sans problème créer les LV mirrorés entre les deux PV, et d'autres strippés. 

De plus, dans la commande lvcreate, tu peux spécifier le PV de destination quand tu crées un LV. Ca permet d'être certain justement de l'emplacement de tes données, pour préparer ensuite une éventuelle mise en miroir :

 *la page man de lvconvert wrote:*   

> 
> 
>        lvconvert  -m/--mirrors  Mirrors  [--mirrorlog {disk|core}] [--corelog]
> 
>        [-R/--regionsize  MirrorLogRegionSize]  [-A/--alloc   AllocationPolicy]
> ...

 

Moi sur ma Gentoo "Photos", j'ai été un poil plus bourrin : j'ai tout mis en miroir, mon PV s'appele /dev/md4  :Embarassed: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> oupsman@koala ~ $ sudo hdparm -t /dev/md4
> 
> /dev/md4:
> ...

 

Voilà voilà, j'espère avoir répondu un peu mieux à la question (qui mériterait un post à part à mon avis)

----------

## ghoti

Merci Oupsman : les choses commencent à se clarifier !  :Smile: 

Je vais étudier tout ça d'un peu plus près car j'ai l'impression d'avoir encore beaucoup à apprendre   :Confused: 

----------

## kwenspc

j'ai toujours pas compris l'avantage de cette méthode par rapport à un lvm2 sur du raid0...   :Sad: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> j'ai toujours pas compris l'avantage de cette méthode par rapport à un lvm2 sur du raid0...  

 

Souplesse : en créant un PV sur un volume RAID 0, tu as de facto tous tes LV strippés. Mais si pour un LV particulier, tu as besoin de sécurité, ben c'est fichu  :Sad: 

EDIT: ca vous intéresse un HOWTO LVM ?

----------

## kopp

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: ca vous intéresse un HOWTO LVM ?

 

J'ai l'impression que ça pourrait être une bonne idée, vu que tu as l'air de maitriser pas mal le sujet. Je sais pas ce qu'il y a de déjà existant dans la doc Gentoo, c'est peut-être pas trop utile de te casser les pieds pour rien.

Genre petite recherche google "gentoo lvm":

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/lvm2.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/articles/lvm-p2.xml

http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_mettre_en_place_LVM

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_LVM

Y a déjà pas mal de choses (c'était les 4 premières réponses, y en a d'autres)

----------

## kwenspc

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   j'ai toujours pas compris l'avantage de cette méthode par rapport à un lvm2 sur du raid0...   
> 
> Souplesse : en créant un PV sur un volume RAID 0, tu as de facto tous tes LV strippés. Mais si pour un LV particulier, tu as besoin de sécurité, ben c'est fichu 
> 
> EDIT: ca vous intéresse un HOWTO LVM ?

 

Ok, moi je penchais pour les perfs plutôt que la souplesse en fait c'est pour ça.

----------

## Temet

Dites, KDE 4.1, je peux avoir le rêve fou qu'on l'ai dans portage sans devoir démasquer une liste de paquets longue comme le bras ou il vaut mieux que je garde les pieds sur terre?

----------

## xaviermiller

un script existe dans le sous-forum "doc", je pense  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

 *kopp wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   
> 
> EDIT: ca vous intéresse un HOWTO LVM ? 
> 
> J'ai l'impression que ça pourrait être une bonne idée, vu que tu as l'air de maitriser pas mal le sujet. Je sais pas ce qu'il y a de déjà existant dans la doc Gentoo, c'est peut-être pas trop utile de te casser les pieds pour rien.
> ...

 

D'un autre côté, Oupsman semble avoir un bon recul sur cette question et il y a peut-être des choses à améliorer dans ce qui existe justement... des cas de figure à prendre en compte pour le choix de la méthode qui ne seront pas détaillés dans les howto déjà existants

C'est le pb d'avoir des sources différentes d'ailleurs : qui est le plus pertinent, le plus à jours, le plus clair, etc

On a une doc officielle propre et bien maintenue mais les wiki... c'est moyen moyen des fois    :Rolling Eyes: 

(bon j'vais pas m'étendre là-dessus on va croire que je tente un laché de troll non règlementaire)

Donc Oupsman moi je te réponds oui - au moins pour un audit de l'existant et un retour d'analyse ; ne va pas te crever pour rien -  mais avec l'idée à moitié cachée de voir s'intégrer ton plus dans : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/lvm2.xml ou http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/articles/lvm-p2.xml  (avec l'aide de kopp si y faut :-p )

----------

## Oupsman

Oulà ... 

J'ai une grosse expérience de la LVM c'est vrai, mais aucune sur du Linux en production. Non moi j'ai pratiqué sous AIX et sous HP/UX, mais les concepts sont les mêmes.

Je vais regarder ce qui existe.

----------

## SnowBear

Me voici de retour sous gentoo _o/ .

Je l'avais quitté sur mon laptop car ça me prenait trop de temps pour les mises, mais au final il me manque trop de choses, donc on retourne sous Gentoo  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## boozo

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

> Me voici de retour sous gentoo _o/ .
> 
> Je l'avais quitté sur mon laptop car ça me prenait trop de temps pour les mises, mais au final il me manque trop de choses, donc on retourne sous Gentoo  .

 

"J'ai plaqué mon chêne, comme un saligaud. Mon copain le chêne, mon alter ego.

On était du même bois, un peu rustique un peu brut. Dont on fait n'importe quoi, sauf naturell'ment les flûtes.

J'ai maint'nant des frênes, des arbres de Judée. Tous de bonne graine, de haute futaie.

Mais toi, tu manques à l'appel, ma vieille branche de campagne. Mon seul arbre de Noël, mon mât de cocagne.

Auprès de mon arbre, je vivais heureux. J'aurais jamais dû, m'éloigner d'mon arbre.

Auprès de mon arbre, je vivais heureux. J'aurais jamais dû, le quitter des yeux."   :Razz: 

© G. Brassens

----------

## Magic Banana

Le mystère des vote "oui" (République Tchèque, Suède, Danemark, Espagne, Finlande et Italie) et des retournements de situations OOXML (Espagne, Australie, Allemagne, Royaume Uni et... France) dans de nombreux pays peuvent maintenant s'expliquer par l'initiative OnMyWay de Micro$oft qui vise à "aider" (finances, équipement) les jeunes de ces pays... et pas ceux des pays qui ont voter contre la normalisation de leur format (Inde, Nouvelle-Zélande, Chine, Vénézuala, Canada, Équateur, etc.).

Groklaw a bien noté cette "coïncidence".

----------

## Biloute

On entend parler de plus en plus du projet Riposte gradué ou il est dit qu'ils peuvent savoir si on fait du piratage.

 :Question:  Mais est-ce que vous avez une idée sur le comment peuvent-ils savoir si j'ai téléchargé un film pirate et pas un paquet de gentoo   :Question: 

----------

## kwenspc

Sous des allures de "on veut protéger le sacro-saint droit d'auteur" ils veulent juste cloisonner internet un peu plus et mieux pouvoir surveiller la population (si ça avait été réellement une affaire de fric ils auraient fait participer tous les acteurs du marchés des médias numériques, et pas seulement les vendeurs de soupe staracadémerdes). On a déjà eu droit au "détecter les futurs malfaiteurs dès la maternelle", "archivage adn pour le moindre délit", "biométrie partout" maintenant ils veulent même savoir nos moindres faits et gestes sur le réseau. À quand le "un gardien de la paix tiens la chandelle, chez vous maintenant, en promo". Du grand n'importe quoi tout ça.

Déjà parce que techniquement (que ce soit du point de vue du droit que du point de vue ingénierie informatique) c'est bidon, deuxièmement parce qu'un bon protocole totalement encrypté ils peuvent toujours se gratter, troisièmement parce que personne va suivre un truc aussi débile (fai, industriels de l'info qui suivent de plus en plus les logiciels libres, et surtout: l'Europe) et enfin parce qu'ils auront beau faire tout ce qu'ils veulent contre "le piratage qui tue l'industrie du disque" et bien justement qu'elle crève "l'industrie" du disque, qu'on laisse l'antique pachyderme qui a 30 ans de retard (se sont toujours par remis du vhs et de la k7 alors les fichiers audio pensez donc!) se trainer (et pourquoi pas évoluer, si ce mot fait partie de leur vocabulaire...) et qu'on laisse la place aux nouveaux labels, indépendants, et qui ont compris que le marché avait évolué et qui eux, arrive à faire de l'argent, à produire des artistes de qualité et qui emm***t pas le monde pour quelques fichiers copiés!

----------

## Dismantr

@oupsman : Je suis intéressé aussi ; depuis peu j'ai passé mes machines en LVM avec l'espoir de pouvoir redimensionner mes partitions facilement (j'installe souvent de nouvelles distros) ; ça marche nickel, sauf pour ma gentoo ou j'ai encore des problèmes de compilation de noyau pour que ça boote jusqu'au prompt... (\me pas doué... mais c'est un nouveau PC ; il faut donc que je m'adapte au matériel...)... Enfin bref, ton "retour" d'expérience m'intéresse au plus haut point. D'ailleurs, si tu as des expériences en LVM + cryptage de certaines partitions, ça m'intéresse aussi  :Wink: .

----------

## Dismantr

Par rapport à la remarque de Biloute ; j'aimerais aussi des réponses claires sur la question : ils peuvent sans problèmes mesurer les débits sur chaque port réseau, mais qu'en est-il du contenu ?

Des réseaux comme FreeNet vous semblent-ils à terme (car aujourd'hui, contenu et vitesse pas au rendez-vous, je suis d'accord) pouvoir devenir des solutions pérennes ?

@ kwenpc : plutôt d'accord, même si tu es un brin pessimiste  :Wink: . Surveillés, on l'est et c'est sûr. Mais jusqu'où je me pose encore la question (cf remarque sur le post de Biloute...).

----------

## kwenspc

 *Dismantr wrote:*   

> Par rapport à la remarque de Biloute ; j'aimerais aussi des réponses claires sur la question : ils peuvent sans problèmes mesurer les débits sur chaque port réseau, mais qu'en est-il du contenu ?
> 
> 

 

http://blog.newsletteronline.net/post/2008/04/10/Filtrage-des-reseaux-P2P-:-le-rapport-que-le-SNEP-preferait-ne-pas-diffuser

et

http://www.numerama.com/magazine/9243-Filtrage-du-P2P-un-fiasco-pour-les-tests-du-SNEP.html

 *Dismantr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Des réseaux comme FreeNet vous semblent-ils à terme (car aujourd'hui, contenu et vitesse pas au rendez-vous, je suis d'accord) pouvoir devenir des solutions pérennes ?
> 
> 

 

Cf le mêmes liens ci-dessus  :Smile: 

En fait c'est tout bête de rendre un protocole totalement indéfinissable (ce que fait déjà freenet je crois). Juste que les solutions actuelles vont s'adapter pour ça, on verra de nouveaux clients, de nouvelles techniques... Ils ont pas finit d'en baver avec leur filtrage à 2 cents.

 *Dismantr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @ kwenpc : plutôt d'accord, même si tu es un brin pessimiste 

 

J'aime bien exagérer  :Mr. Green:  mieux vaut prévoir le pire et s'y préparer plutôt que de voir toujours le beaux temps même dans une cellule sans fenêtres. Mais de là à être parano, non.

----------

## nico_calais

 *Dismantr wrote:*   

> Par rapport à la remarque de Biloute ; j'aimerais aussi des réponses claires sur la question : ils peuvent sans problèmes mesurer les débits sur chaque port réseau, mais qu'en est-il du contenu ?
> 
> Des réseaux comme FreeNet vous semblent-ils à terme (car aujourd'hui, contenu et vitesse pas au rendez-vous, je suis d'accord) pouvoir devenir des solutions pérennes ?
> 
> @ kwenpc : plutôt d'accord, même si tu es un brin pessimiste . Surveillés, on l'est et c'est sûr. Mais jusqu'où je me pose encore la question (cf remarque sur le post de Biloute...).

 

Mais vous inquietez pas. ça c'est juste le delire de 3 co***** en costar cravatte qui se sont matté les experts. Ils pensent que quand quelqu'un va télécharger un episode de dr house, y a une fenêtre qui va apparaitre avec son nom + son addresse (Ils auraient pas du matté Die Hard 4 non plus).

Faudra m'expliquer comment ils vont faire pour centraliser et traiter un telle masse de données...

----------

## yoyo

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> Faudra m'expliquer comment ils vont faire pour centraliser et traiter un telle masse de données...

 Et aussi comparer le cout de cette solution (payée par les contribuables et/ou les abonnés) au "déficit de bénéfice" causé par les "pirates" (pour peu que l'on puisse le quantifier correctement).

Enfin, d'après ce que j'ai compris, l'objectif est de détecter le type de flux mais pas le contenu échangé ... et donc "punir" pour l'utilisation d'un logiciel/réseau sans preuve d'une utilisation frauduleuse (elle peut être parfaitement légale). On devient "présumé coupable" non ?

À quand une loi prohibant la possession de couteaux à viande chez les particuliers ? Et là au lieu de couper l'accès à internet, on coupe la main puisque c'est elle qui pourrait utiliser le couteau à mauvais escient !

----------

## Biloute

J'ai pensé aussi aux gens qui utilisent le cd d'installation fourni avec leur box.

Ca configure le modem mais en plus ça installe un navigateur web qui deviens navigateur par défaut sans demander d'avis pareil pour la messagerie, ...

alors ils pourraient mettre aussi un mouchard dans chaque PC.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Un mouchard dans le PC !!!

Hummm l'état français vas donc nous forcer à utiliser Windows ou Mac Os avec un petit mouchard à l'intérieur qui donnera toute les infos nécessaires. Linux sera bannis et interdit par la loi   :Laughing: 

Pour la centralisation des donnes, ben augmentation des impôts pour payer les serveurs dell avec les licences Windows 2003 Storage serveur avec les licence SQL Server qui vont avec bien entendu   :Laughing: 

Halala, ce bon vieux (petit) nico pourra même engager des poursuites contre les gens qui vont voir des photos de sa carlita un peu dénudée   :Wink: 

----------

## struddel

Je vois pas trop Linux se faire interdire par la loi après être passé comme OS au sein de certaines administrations du gouvernement  :Wink: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 *struddel wrote:*   

> Je vois pas trop Linux se faire interdire par la loi après être passé comme OS au sein de certaines administrations du gouvernement 

 

Mais eux ils sont au dessus des lois, c'est bien connu.

----------

## nonas

Un mouchard dans les *box c'est beaucoup plus facile !

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 *nonas wrote:*   

> Un mouchard dans les *box c'est beaucoup plus facile !

 

Ouai c'est vrai, j'y avais pas pensé à ça.

[me]vais ressortir mon vieux speedtouch[/me]

----------

## kopp

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [me]vais ressortir mon vieux speedtouch[/me]

 

Je ne sais pas ce qui est le plus horrible d'un point de vue éthique... le mouchard ou le speedtouch ?   :Laughing: 

----------

## boozo

haaa... soit je viens de voir un revenant soit c'est l'heure des hallucinations hypoglyméquipes : il est 22h07 je viens de voir Enlight loggé !  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## nonas

 *boozo wrote:*   

> haaa... soit je viens de voir un revenant soit c'est l'heure des hallucinations hypoglyméquipes : il est 22h07 je viens de voir Enlight loggé ! 

 Assurément   :Laughing: 

----------

## titoucha

 *kopp wrote:*   

>  *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   
> 
> [me]vais ressortir mon vieux speedtouch[/me] 
> 
> Je ne sais pas ce qui est le plus horrible d'un point de vue éthique... le mouchard ou le speedtouch ?  

 

Tu peux développer, je ne comprend pas trop.

----------

## kopp

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*    *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   
> 
> [me]vais ressortir mon vieux speedtouch[/me] 
> 
> Je ne sais pas ce qui est le plus horrible d'un point de vue éthique... le mouchard ou le speedtouch ?   
> ...

 

As-tu déjà utilisé un Speedtouch USB ?

----------

## dapsaille

 *kopp wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*    *kopp wrote:*    *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   
> 
> [me]vais ressortir mon vieux speedtouch[/me] 
> 
> Je ne sais pas ce qui est le plus horrible d'un point de vue éthique... le mouchard ou le speedtouch ?   
> ...

 

HAHAHAHA les aller-retour dans le congélo ^^ du vrai matos ca ^^

 par contre le speed touch home débridé était une vraie merveille merci FT ^^

----------

## nonas

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*   Je ne sais pas ce qui est le plus horrible d'un point de vue éthique... le mouchard ou le speedtouch ?   Tu peux développer, je ne comprend pas trop.

 En gros c'était un modem de merde, instable etc.

----------

## titoucha

Je n'ai pas utilisé le speedtouch usb par contre j'ai depuis des années un speedtouch home, une petite merveille hyper stable.

Par contre je ne vois pas trop ce que l'éthique à avoir là dedans.

----------

## kopp

Bah des histoires de tortures psychologiques etc. Je suis sur qu'il y a un paragraphe sur le speedtouch USB dans la convention de Genêve  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> j'ai depuis des années un speedtouch home, une petite merveille hyper stable.

 

Idem : j'ai toujours le même depuis 2001 !  :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

Moi j'ai eu un Speedtouch USB en 2001, et ce jour de 2005 où j'ai reçu par la poste ce modem/routeur d'Anigel fait parti des plus beaux jours de ma vie  :Wink: 

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

moi j'ai du changer mon speedtouch (je sais plus lequel, il fait parti d'un pack wanadoo) avec prise ethernet, quand je suis passé en DébitMax2, c'est à dire en ADSL 2 car il supportait pas, il limitait ma connexion a 8000 ou 9000 kbips environ...

----------

## kopp

Encore faut-il habiter à un endroit supportant de tels débits... Chez moi le DébitMax ne fonctionnait pas, je me suis retrouvé en 1Mega... j'adore

Le plus drole, c'est que mon modem indique qu'il est connecté en 2mega... mais le débit stagne à 1Mega... allez savoir pourquoi.

Bref mes aventures de connexion internet, ça me gonfle.

Quand je prends un chez moi définitif, je le choisi dans la zone en fibre optique  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

Ptit up au sujet de l'ooxml et l'ISO.

http://www.heise-online.co.uk/news/ISO-puts-standard-for-Microsoft-s-OOXML-document-formats-on-hold--/110892

----------

## Magic Banana

C'est maintenant certain : Luc Chatel est vendu à Micro$oft..Il est prêt à inventer des jurisprudence pour empêcher l'affichage du prix des logiciels préinstallés.Last edited by Magic Banana on Tue Jun 17, 2008 9:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> C'est maintenant certain : Luc Chatel est vendu à Micro$oft..Il est prêt à inventer des jurisprudence pour empêcher l'affichage du prix des logiciels préinstallés.

 

Joli retournement de veste surtout, sans forcément qu'il soit vendu à Microsoft (enfin, pas QUE à Microsoft).

----------

## Biloute

Je préfère le therme Pinocchio de la World Company

Pourquoi pas Luc Chatel est le Pinocchio de la World Company

----------

## Mickael

Salut tout le monde,

Les beta-testeurs de kde4.0, est-ce que la dernière version avant la 4.1 est suffisemment stable pour switcher, tenter etcetc?

Merci.

----------

## Madtree

Je tourne depuis quelques mois sur la version qui vient du svn (updatée aujourd'hui), alors je vais donner mon avis sur la question:

Le contenu de kdebase a atteint un niveau de stibilité assez convenable. konqueror, kwin, plasma, konsole, ... , ne crashent plus toutes les 5 minutes comme il y a 1 ou 2 mois. Pour les applications de base, la stabilité est au niveau de kde 3.5.

Par contre, le reste c'est une autre histoire... kmail crashe si il tente de recupérer les mails alors que la connection internet est coupée, akregator crashe avec pas mal de flux RSS, amarok2 est encore au stade alpha et évolue encore très vite (et n'est pas stable au passage), k3b je n'ai tout simplement pas reussi à le compiler...

Bref, il ne faut pas trop compter sur les applications "pas de base" à l'heure actuelle.

----------

## _Seth_

J'ai une question bien couillon : pourquoi le design de firefox est pas du tout le même sous win et sous linux ? En particulier où sont les jolis boutons Page préc./page suiv. ? Je n'ai que les grosses flèches vertes du thème de base... Il me semblait bien avoir lu que la MoFo allait mettre en avant l'intégration dans l'OS (un article dans les profondeurs d'ars technica), mais je pensais qu'il donnerait un petit coup de boost aussi aux linuxens.

PS: si ma question est incompréhensible, zépagrav, il est tôt et j'ai pas encore fini ma bombonne de café.

----------

## geekounet

Bah, tes "jolis" boutons sous Windows, c'est ceux de IE7 sous Vista, c'est de ce qu'ils parlent pour l'intrégration ;p

Et sous Linux, bah c'est le look par défaut de GTK+.

Perso dans tous les cas, j'y remet un thème par dessus.  :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

Tiens, un petit article là dessus : 

http://blog.mozilla.com/faaborg/2008/05/14/firefox-3-themes/

----------

## _Seth_

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Bah, tes "jolis" boutons sous Windows, c'est ceux de IE7 sous Vista, c'est de ce qu'ils parlent pour l'intrégration ;p 

 

Non, tu voudrais dire que les devs de windows ont pondu des softs ergonomiques ? J'ai dû mal à y croire   :Twisted Evil: 

En plus, c'est pas tout à fait les mêmes, j'ai jeté un coup d'oeil sur qq screenshot d'IE7 sur la toile et les boutons sont certes ronds mais ils sont symétriques. Le design des boutons de FF est clairement asymétrique.

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Tiens, un petit article là dessus :
> 
> http://blog.mozilla.com/faaborg/2008/05/14/firefox-3-themes/

 

Merci kopp, c'est bien cet article qui était donné dans le billet d'ars technica.  Je trouve l'argument  suivant un peu abusé :

 *Alex Faaborg wrote:*   

> The one exception to this cross platform visual identity was Linux, where we decided against using the keyhole form in favor of uplifting the native OS theme’s navigation controls. On many Linux distributions we are often already the default browser, so there is less of a need for us to establish a visual presence

 

C'est pas parce que sur *nix & *BSD, FF a un taux d'utilisation important qu'il faut les laisser tomber. J'espère au moins qu'ils ont contribué à développer des thèmes proches de ceux qu'ils utilisent sur les autres OS. Je trouve ça un peu abusé de faire tout un boulot d'études pour l'ergo et laisser de coté une partie de la communauté. Bref, j'ai l'impression que *nix et consorts sont encore laissé de coté par la MoFo, mais c'est pas nouveau  :Wink: 

EDIT: voici le post de ars technica

----------

## Biloute

Mais j'ai toujours pas compris cette histoire d'intégration parce que FF3 est toujours en gtk alors comment il fait le gars qui a kde.

Est-ce que le theme gtk est automatiquement remplacé par le qt???

----------

## _Seth_

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> Mais j'ai toujours pas compris cette histoire d'intégration parce que FF3 est toujours en gtk alors comment il fait le gars qui a kde.
> 
> Est-ce que le theme gtk est automatiquement remplacé par le qt???

 

eh bien il l'installe  :Wink: 

```
$ equery depends x11-libs/gtk+

[ Searching for packages depending on gtk+... ]

...

net-libs/xulrunner-1.9-r2 (>=x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.6)

...
```

&

```
$ equery depends xulrunner

[ Searching for packages depending on xulrunner... ]

...

www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.0-r1 (xulrunner? >=net-libs/xulrunner-1.9-r2)

```

et xul c'est le petit nouveau qui remplace gecko (en gros).

----------

## guilc

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> et xul c'est le petit nouveau qui remplace gecko (en gros).

 

Ouh la ! non

XUL, c'est un langage d'interface XML. C'est avec ça qu'est décrite l'interface de firefox, thunderbird & co (on peut aussi faire ses propres applis avec XUL, j'en ai fait il fut un temps en stage).

En fait, c'est pas XUL seul, c'est XUL+XBEL+Javascript+RDF qui ensemble font quelquechose d'utilisable pour faire une interface, définir ses interactions avec l'utilisateur, manipuler quelques données, etc...

Et xulrunner est tout simplement un interpréteur pour ce genre d'applis.

Mais en aucun cas XUL ne permet l'interprétation du HTML (d'ailleurs XUL un langage du même type que le HTML !). Gecko, le moteur de la mofo est toujours bien présent dans xulrunner, et c'est toujours lui qui se charge de faire le rendu HTML  :Wink: 

----------

## _Seth_

Merci beaucoup pour ces précisions  :Wink: 

J'aurais dû écrire 

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> et xul c'est le petit nouveau qui remplace gecko (en très très très gros, de très très loin et en racontant des conneries).

 

----------

## Magic Banana

Soyons joyeux ! Darty est condamné et devra, à l'avenir, afficher les prix des logiciels vendus avec ses ordinateurs.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dismantr

En voilà une bonne nouvelle   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  ; avec tout ce qu'il m'est arrivé récemment, je n'ai pas pu continué la procédure contre HP pour la vente liée de la dernière version de la fenêtre (la pire qu'ils ont sorti, à mon avis...) avec mon nouvel ordinateur acheté en mars...

Je suis bien content que d'autres aient gagné leur procès !!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Biloute

Non mais franchement qui ira acheter un PC chez Darty ?

Et faut voir comment ça va etre appliqué, si les autres magasins suivront, est-ce que les prix seront bien détaillés, ...

Dis nous Dismantr pourquoi tu n'as pas continué la procédure ? Qu'est-ce qui t'es arrivé ?

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> Non mais franchement qui ira acheter un PC chez Darty ?
> 
> Et faut voir comment ça va etre appliqué, si les autres magasins suivront, est-ce que les prix seront bien détaillés, ...

 

Si un juge fait (enfin) appliqué la loi on peut se dire que tous les points de vente vont devoir s'y mettre de peur de perdre à leur tour un procès similaire (jurisprudence). C'est Luc Chatel (et ceux qui le soudoient) qui va être content !  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Dismantr

un petit monstre tout rose qui cumule aujourd'hui 11,2 kg pour 75 cm   :Twisted Evil: 

ça prend un peu de temps, surtout avec les quelques ennuis familiaux que j'ai traversé  :Smile: 

Du coup, ma gentoo aussi fonctionne au ralenti   :Crying or Very sad: 

De plus, vu le modèle, une série limitée de HP (portable) qui correspondait à peu près à mon cahier des charges et dans une gamme de prix qui m'était abordable, je ne pouvais le trouver que dans une grande enseigne (la FNAC pour moi...)

----------

## boozo

'alute

j'ai l'intention de passer sous peu en CPA mon vénérable inspiron P4 qui commence à donner des signes de faiblesses - et tant qu'a faire bien les choses en 64bits - je compte passer sur thinkpad T61P qui commencent a être abordables avec l'arrivée des X1/2/3/4/500.

Voilà je m'adresse donc aux possesseurs ou à ceux qui ont aussi étudié la chose : j'ai des specs techniques pour partie différentes entre des ref. constructeurs et celles qu'on peut voir dans les offres web en ligne - même si je sais pertinement qu'elles n'ont rien de contractuelles) 

Je m'explique prenons un type 6460 pas exemple : lenovo affiche une ram de 2->4Go or celles des offres que j'ai pu voir en comparant les prix parlent d'une limitation à 3Go max   :Shocked: 

C'est une limitation du chipset propre à win$ et je peux donc m'en tamponner le coquillard ou il y a bien des versions de chips limitant à 3 Go et dans ce cas comment faut-il faire pour les distinguer dans les offres ?

Merci pour les photons   :Wink: 

PS:/ quelle est la différence avec les T61 (tout court) - c'est pour ma culture ^^

----------

## geekounet

Pour la limitation à 3GiB, je pense que c'est surtout du à Windows, parce qu'il est plutôt en 32bit encore généralement, et que pour profiter entièrement de 4GiB il faut être en 64bit.  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

Oui, c'est exactement ce à quoi je pensais mais ça m'a surpris qu'il le mentionne ainsi de façon explicite i.e. 3Go max possible (sic!)

Donc avant de faire un burn-out sur mon compte en banque, et de verser une larme douloureuse ensuite, je préfère demander à ceux qui en ont un pour être sûr qu'on peut réellement tirer profit de 4Go   :Smile:   Pour le tient ça n'a pas posé de soucis de ce côté-là ? 

PS: Tant que j'y suis... cette saleté de chip TPM 1.2... elle n'interfère - au jour d'aujourd'hui - en rien avec le manchot ? c'est juste applicable pour les ouinouins non ? Y'a un moyen de s'en défaire ? même au prix du refort d'un fer à souder ? Je n'ai pas encore cherché mais doit certainement y avoir des gars qui s'y sont déjà collés et qui ont gratifié la communauté d'un tuto-blog sur la question non ?

PS 2: Naannn ! j'y crois pas ! Le Enlight a enfin été rendu à la vie civile ?  :Mr. Green:  

----------

## geekounet

Nan aucun soucis avec les 4GiB de ram sur le mien, faut juste tourner en 64bit, sans ça il ne trouve que 3.5GiB, ça fait une grosse perte  :Smile:  (ou alors activer le support HIGHMEM64 en 32bit mais c'est gruik et je pense que ça doit bien impacter les perfs). Après pour en tirer profit ou non, ça dépend de ton utilisation, perso ça m'est déjà arrivé de l'utiliser à fond, en jouant avec la virtualisation et tout  :Smile:  (en plus d'avoir un gros tmpfs dedans)

Pour le TPM, mon laptop du taf avait ça, et ça n'interfèrait pas du tout avec le manchot non. Et apparemment c'est possible de l'utiliser avec OpenSSL (app-crypt/openssl-tpm-engine), pour stocker les clés ou faire de la crypto matérielle je crois, mais c'est à vérifier, j'ai jamais tenté  :Smile: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Je sais bien que ce n'est pas tellement le lieu (encore que dans les chroniques de geeks...) mais si quelqu'un pourrait me donner une explication au comportement de mon code C++ je pourrais envisager de tenir ma deadline (c'est mal parti pour le moment). Pour ma part, les seules explications qui me viennent relève du surnaturel...

Alors voilà, potential et absentByEnumeration sont deux vector<Value> variables d'instance de la classe. Toutefois, le problème porte sur un vecteur d'iterateurs (irrelevantPotentialValueIts) déclaré à l'intérieur de la méthode :

```
  vector<vector<Value>::iterator> irrelevantPotentialValueIts;

  for (vector<Value>::iterator potentialIt = potential.begin(); potentialIt != potential.end(); )

  {

    absentByEnumeration.push_back(*potentialIt);

    irrelevantPotentialValueIts.push_back(absentByEnumeration.end() - 1);

    cerr << "first irrelevant value: " << irrelevantPotentialValueIts.front()->getId() << endl;

    *potentialIt = potential.back();

    potential.pop_back();

  }
```

Le premier push_back dans ce vecteur se passe bien. Le second, en revanche change la valeur du premier élément ! En version sortie sur la console voilà ce que ça donne :

```
first irrelevant value: 2

first irrelevant value: 0

terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::bad_alloc'

  what():  St9bad_alloc
```

L'exception est lancée lorsque, par la suite, lorsque je cherche à afficher les éléments pointés par les itérateurs de irrelevantPotentialValueIts.

PS: Le code est en fait plus complexe que cela. L'exécution code à l'intérieur du for est en fait conditionné (si la condition échoue potentialIt est incrémenté). Toutefois, rien d'autre ne touche à irrelevantPotentialValueIts et lorsque ça plante la condition est toujours vraie.

----------

## boozo

bon ok pas de pb alors c'est rassurant   :Very Happy: 

Sinon j'ai trouvé une offre sympa avec SLED dessus mais c'est un T61 (tout court) soit si j'ai bien compris : une carte graphique inférieure (Quadro NVS 140M pcie 16 128 Mo qui permet un 1680x1050 WSXGA+ au lieu de la Quadro FX 570M TurboCache 256 Mo qui monte à 1920 x 1200 WUXGA) et un 5400 rmp au lieu du 7200

ça fait une différence c'est sûr, mais au niveau tarif c'est non négligeable aussi... surtout que j'ai déjà un 7200 qui attend en stock.

Donc voilà, me tente bien celui-là et pis pouvoir me passer de la facturation de l'inommable   :Twisted Evil:  même si sled ne bootera qu'une fois aussi au final !

Un avis sur la question ?   :Smile: 

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Pour le TPM, mon laptop du taf avait ça, et ça n'interfèrait pas du tout avec le manchot non. Et apparemment c'est possible de l'utiliser avec OpenSSL (app-crypt/openssl-tpm-engine), pour stocker les clés ou faire de la crypto matérielle je crois, mais c'est à vérifier, j'ai jamais tenté 

 

Intéressant... je ne connaissais pas cette apps.  Je vais regarder çà de plus près ^^

----------

## Magic Banana

Personne pour m'aider ?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Desintegr

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Personne pour m'aider ?  

 

Ça fait un peu de temps que j'ai pas touché au C++.

La classe Value possède bien un constructeur de copie correct ?

Tu peux aussi vérifier max_size pour connaître le nombre d'éléments maximal que peut convenir le vector.

----------

## _Seth_

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Personne pour m'aider ? 
> 
> ```
>   vector<vector<Value>::iterator> irrelevantPotentialValueIts;
> 
> ...

 

Le problème est-il bien sur cette ligne là ?

```
irrelevantPotentialValueIts.push_back(absentByEnumeration.end() - 1);
```

Si c'est le cas, il me semble qu'il y a un problème : end () renvoie un iterateur et push_back attend un élément Value. Mon C++ date pas mal mais est ce que tu ne devrais pas écrire un truc du genre :

```
irrelevantPotentialValueIts.push_back(*(absentByEnumeration.end() - 1));
```

ou 

```
irrelevantPotentialValueIts.push_back(absentByEnumeration.back());
```

Attention, je raconte peut être d'ignobles conneries  :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Merci pour votre aide à tous les deux.

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> La classe Value possède bien un constructeur de copie correct ?
> 
> Tu peux aussi vérifier max_size pour connaître le nombre d'éléments maximal que peut convenir le vector.

 

J'ai bien écrit le constructeur de copie de Value. C'est du basique : il copie tous les attributs (notamment l'id) d'une valeur dans l'autre. Quant à la taille du vecteur, il est vide en entrant dans la boucle, le premier élément se "push_back" sans problème mais le deuxième élément semble modifier l'élément précédent (le premier donc). Je ne pense pas que les problèmes de taille de vecteurs (c'est bien un std::vector et non un tableau à la C) suviennent à deux éléments !  :Wink: 

_Seth_, l'erreur est une erreur à l'exécution et non à la compilation. irrelevantPotentialValueIts contient (et est sensé contenir) des itérateurs sur des valeurs. Donc pas besoin d'étoile (ou de méthode back()).

Vraiment je ne comprends pas (je me suis dit cela pendant une bonne heure cet après-midi déjà  :Confused:  ). D'autres idées en vrac ?

----------

## Biloute

Je crois bien que le T61 est passé sous les 700€TTC enfin en premier prix.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> Je crois bien que le T61 est passé sous les 700€TTC enfin en premier prix.

 

Euh d'occaz alors?   :Laughing:   Parce que neuf c'est dans les 900 euros... HT.

----------

## boozo

Oui le premier prix peut être mais pas avec un T9300 ceci dit ça reste intéressant par rapport à la version "p"  :Wink: 

Reste que si on fait abstraction du pb 5400 rmp, je ne sais pas si on peut se satisfaire désormais(/de nos jours) de la Quatro NVS140M en 128 Mo...

Z'en pensez quoi ? Ca vaut le coup de sacrifier quelques centaines de pépettes ?

----------

## kwenspc

Je vois pas où vous avez vus des T61 neuf à 700€ TTC...

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Reste que si on fait abstraction du pb 5400 rmp, je ne sais pas si on peut se satisfaire désormais(/de nos jours) de la Quatro NVS140M en 128 Mo...
> 
> 

 

Si tu cherches à jouer sans doute non. Sinon ça devrait aller. Perso je préfèrerais même une intel...

----------

## geekounet

Pas envie d'ouvrir un topic juste pour ça, mais les gens qui ont upgradé à Portage 2.2, pensez à lire ceci : http://dev.gentoo.org/~genone/docs/portage-2.2-upgrade-doc (c'est encore au stade de draft)  :Smile: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Je sais bien que ce n'est pas tellement le lieu (encore que dans les chroniques de geeks...) mais si quelqu'un pourrait me donner une explication au comportement de mon code C++ je pourrais envisager de tenir ma deadline (c'est mal parti pour le moment). Pour ma part, les seules explications qui me viennent relève du surnaturel...
> 
> Alors voilà, potential et absentByEnumeration sont deux vector<Value> variables d'instance de la classe. Toutefois, le problème porte sur un vecteur d'iterateurs (irrelevantPotentialValueIts) déclaré à l'intérieur de la méthode :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Pour ceux qui veulent le fin mot de cette histoire, le bogue a été débusqué. Le moins que l'on puisse dire est qu'il est fourbe (environ 6 heures dessus avant de comprendre !). En fait, lorsque que *potentialIt est ajouté en fin de absentByEnumeration, la mémoire de ce vector était réalouée. Plus précisément, ce phénomène est expliqué par la note numéro de l'API de vector :

 *API de std::vector wrote:*   

> Memory will be reallocated automatically if more than capacity() - size() elements are inserted into the vector. Reallocation does not change size(), nor does it change the values of any elements of the vector. It does, however, increase capacity(), and it invalidates [5] any iterators that point into the vector.

 

Et voilà pourquoi l'itérateur précédemment inséré dans irrelevantPotentialValueIts n'était plus valide !

La solution se situe à la note 4 de cette même API :

 *API de std::vector wrote:*   

> Reserve() causes a reallocation manually. The main reason for using reserve() is efficiency: if you know the capacity to which your vector must eventually grow, then it is usually more efficient to allocate that memory all at once rather than relying on the automatic reallocation scheme. The other reason for using reserve() is so that you can control the invalidation of iterators.

 

J'ai donc rajouté des "reserve" dans les constructeurs de ma classe et ça roule.

Une fois de plus le RTFM a triomphé !  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## boozo

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Je vois pas où vous avez vus des T61 neuf à 700€ TTC...(snip)

 

Il ne doit pas parler des T8/9*** mais avec un T7100 je pense que c'est peut être possible en effet mais j'ai pas vérifié  

Sinon merci du retour. C'est sûr en effet, je ne compte pas me frapper du fps avec çà - surtout que mes yeux tiennent de moins en moins le coups avec les années...  boah malgré tout, p't'être que je succomberai à la tentation d'utiliser du compiz-fusion de temps à autres qui sait ('tain c'est moche de faiblir ainsi :p )

Et vu que je vais pas le changer avant un bon moment, autant savoir où je vais avec cet engin   :Laughing: 

----------

## davidou2a

J'ai pas suivi depuis quelques temps ce fil mais avez vous vu ça :

http://www.aful.org/communiques/coup-tonnerre-judiciaire-vente-liee

----------

## kopp

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> J'ai pas suivi depuis quelques temps ce fil mais avez vous vu ça :
> 
> http://www.aful.org/communiques/coup-tonnerre-judiciaire-vente-liee

 

Tu penses bien que Magic Banana nous en avait déjà fait part, à peine le juge avait-il fini de taper avec son maillet ...

----------

## davidou2a

^^ ah la la trop lent  :Razz: 

Je trouve quand même que c'est une bonne chose  :Smile: 

----------

## Biloute

Voilà le T61 le moins cher :

ThinkPad T61 14.1" widescreen with integrated graphics and Linux

Your Price: $772.98 soit environ 500€

· Intel® Core™ 2 Duo processor T7250 (2.0GHz 800MHz 2MBL2)

· SUSE Linux Enterprise Desktop version 1012

· 14.1 WXGA TFT

· Intel GMA X3100 GM965

· 1 GB PC2-5300 DDR2 SDRAM 667MHz SODIMM Memory (1 DIMM)

· 80GB Hard Disk Drive, 5400rpm4

· CD-RW/DVD-ROM Combo 24X/24X/24X/8X Max, Ultrabay Slim5

http://shop.lenovo.com/SEUILibrary/controller/e/web/LenovoPortal/en_US/catalog.workflow:category.details?current-catalog-id=12F0696583E04D86B9B79B0FEC01C087&current-category-id=F2F5363C71FA4D61B176AD5FB80FA5D8

----------

## kwenspc

genre y en a en France qui achète des laptops aux states...   :Question: 

----------

## nico_calais

et avec les frais de port en plus ?

Y a peut être aussi des taxes douanières.

----------

## xaviermiller

et la TVA...

Sans compter l'incompatibilité électrique, la perte de la garantie...

----------

## yoyo

... et le clavier à changer 

Pour rester dans le thème, certains d'entre vous ont eu/vu un msi wind ? Quels sont vos avis sur la "bête" ? Et la question fondamentale : est-il complètement  fanless ou pas ?

Et en dérivant un peu, certains sont assez critiques sur l'Atom d'Intel. Qu'en dites-vous ?

Personnellement, j'attends de voir ce que va donner le Nano de Via dont la politique d'ouverture (cf l'Openbook) actuelle me plait assez.

Enjoy !

----------

## Biloute

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Oui c'est vrai qu'on va pas tout les jours à NewYork.

Un pote qui a une petite amie chinoise en profite pour faire les courses quand ils vont en Chine, evidemment, il a du laisser mademoiselle acheter seule son PC parce que si le commerçant voit sa face de craie c'est plus le meme prix   :Very Happy: . Ce qui m'énerve le plus sont ses factures de restos qui ne dépassent pas 1€50/pers.

Je vois surtout 2 intel Atom : Diamondville et Silverthorne l'un est petit avec un chipset petit et l'autre est plus gros avec un chipset plus gourmand en W

J'avais trouvé cet article intéressant : http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/intel-atom-cpu,1947.html

----------

## kwenspc

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour rester dans le thème, certains d'entre vous ont eu/vu un msi wind ? 

 

Aux vues des specs il semble pas mal du tout, seul "soucis": pourquoi ne pas avoir la possibilité d'une 6 cellules pour la version linux? Puis y a que 512Mo... (bon ça encore ça se remplace, au prix de la ram)

À ce sujet, une petite revue des ultra-portables du genre (en anglais): http://forums.somethingawful.com/showthread.php?threadid=2868395

----------

## selyne

coucou tout le monde   :Very Happy: 

j'ai une question a vous poser, hier soir sésé a lamentablement bousillé son nouveau système.

la boolette   :Exclamation: 

bon pô grave j'ai deja seché mes larmes, je voulais savoir combien de temps il vous a fallu pour etre autonome avec le systeme.

au bout de combien de temps vous avez reussi à dompter portage etc...

moi je m'y suis mise il y a un mois ou deux et j'ai encore le nez dans la doc très souvent.

et des fois j'essaie des trucs pour voir cf début du post.

et surtout ya plein de petit trucs qui meritent pas forcement un post sur le forum, histoire de ne pas passer pour une cacahuète !

genre j'ai jamais réussi à sauvegarder mes réglages du son, a chaque fois c'est en mute au démarrage.

est-ce que vous aussi vous avez eu des petits ennuis au début?

à l'époque ou vous aviez 30 posts sur le forum   :Laughing: 

----------

## Mickael

 *selyne wrote:*   

> coucou tout le monde  
> 
> j'ai une question a vous poser, hier soir sésé a lamentablement bousillé son nouveau système.
> 
> la boolette  
> ...

 

Regarde : [Boulet]Refait une grosse connerie(résolu)....

Disons que 6 mois sont largement suffisant si et seulement si tu manges de la doc et les astuces/explications que tu trouves sur le forum. DE toute façon on a toujours le nez fourré dans une doc.

----------

## kopp

De toutes façons on fait toujours des boulettes, même après plus de 4 ans de Gentoo (roh, le coup de vieux)

Ou alors c'est juste moi

Pour le son, il y a une variable dans /etc/conf.d/alsasound pour sauvegarder, je sais plus le nom.

PS: sympa la petite collection Mick

ça m'a fait plongé dans mes logs jabber pour retrouver cette citation de moi. Espèce de traitre...

et moi qui n'avait rien dit pour mon gros foirage JFS ...Last edited by kopp on Fri Jul 04, 2008 9:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

 *kopp wrote:*   

> De toutes façons on fait toujours des boulettes, même après plus de 4 ans de Gentoo (roh, le coup de vieux)

 

Et même après encore plus de temps oui   :Embarassed:  y a pas bien longtemps j'ai eu la brillante idée de virer /var/db pour faire de la place...

----------

## kopp

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*   De toutes façons on fait toujours des boulettes, même après plus de 4 ans de Gentoo (roh, le coup de vieux) 
> 
> Et même après encore plus de temps oui   y a pas bien longtemps j'ai eu la brillante idée de virer /var/db pour faire de la place...

 

Et un mythe s'effondre...

----------

## nonas

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*   De toutes façons on fait toujours des boulettes, même après plus de 4 ans de Gentoo (roh, le coup de vieux) 
> 
> Et même après encore plus de temps oui   y a pas bien longtemps j'ai eu la brillante idée de virer /var/db pour faire de la place...

 J'ai fait la même peu après toi (pourtant j'avais lu ton sujet) du coup ton expérience m'a bien aidé   :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Et un mythe s'effondre...

 

D'une altitude tellement infime que ça n'implique aucun dommage ^^

 *nonas wrote:*   

> J'ai fait la même peu après toi (pourtant j'avais lu ton sujet) du coup ton expérience m'a bien aidé 

 

Ouais hein? ^^ en plus ça a même pas libéré de l'espace de manière significative tsss...

----------

## selyne

 *Quote:*   

> Disons que 6 mois sont largement suffisant si et seulement si tu manges de la doc et les astuces/explications que tu trouves sur le forum. DE toute façon on a toujours le nez fourré dans une doc.

 

Ouiiiii ! justement je suis toujours stupéfaite de voir les astuces et la connaissances des gens de ce forum, je lis attentivement la doc, je cherche le plus possible sur les forums etc...

et quand j'ai fait tout le tour de tout ça sans succès, je demande sur le forum et tout de suite, quelqu'un a la réponse!

punaise! mais de où vous savez tout ces trucs? c'est un savoir qui se transmet d'utilisateur à utilisateur?

et autre question, le wiki gentoo c'est la bible ou il y a des choses à prendre et à laisser?

----------

## kopp

En fait, on a pas de vie, on passe notre temps sur le forum et IRC....

Ensuite, y a pas mal de vécu qui aide à avoir des connaissances...

La bible c'est la doc officielle... Le wiki faut se méfier certains articles peuvent être vieux et loin d'être à jour.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ben concernant le wiki, je dirai c'est comme tous les wiki, regarde la dernière mise à jour de l'article.

Sinon il y a la doc Gentoo et au pire, tu peux allez voir sur les wikis des autres distributions pour te faire une idée.

PS= Désolé pour la syntaxe, mais je viens de faire une dégustation de vin et j'ai un peu de mal   :Confused: 

----------

## yoyo

Personnellement, je pense qu'on n'a jamais fait le tour de Gentoo ... disons que j'en apprends (presque) tous les jours en info/réseau/hard/os/soft et qu'en plus GNU/Linux et Gentoo sont des systèmes qui évoluent très vite et en permanence : il y a toujours de nouveaux trucs/des truc qui changent (passage de devfs à udev, automount à dbus/hal/consorts, pata vers sata, sysfs à procfs, apm à acpi, oss à alsa etc.).

Le reste dépend du temps que tu est prête à y consacrer et à ta curiosité/ton envie de "maitriser" ces sujets.  :Wink: 

 *selyne wrote:*   

> Ouiiiii ! justement je suis toujours stupéfaite de voir les astuces et la connaissances des gens de ce forum, je lis attentivement la doc, je cherche le plus possible sur les forums etc...
> 
> et quand j'ai fait tout le tour de tout ça sans succès, je demande sur le forum et tout de suite, quelqu'un a la réponse!

 Un jeu amusant : tu sélectionnes le profil d'un "GuRu/Veteran/etc." (sous la signature) et tu fais "Trouver tous les messages de ...". Là tu vas à la dernière page et tu regardes les premiers posts de l'utilisateur : tu auras ainsi une idée du chemin parcouru et du temps qu'il aura fallu pour le parcourir (certains d'entre nous, moi le premier, étaient des pures "cacahouètes" (pour reprendre ton expression) à leur arrivée ici).

 *selyne wrote:*   

> punaise! mais de où vous savez tout ces trucs? c'est un savoir qui se transmet d'utilisateur à utilisateur?

 Cf. ma signature ...   :Wink: 

Disons que c'est une approche du Libre qui me plait : tous ce que tu as ne te coutes rien financièrement (iso, ebuild, doc, wiki, soft etc.). Une façon de "renvoyer l'ascenseur" c'est de participer au développement. Ça implique, quand on est une cacahouète, d'aider au mieux sur les forums, de faire des rapports de bugs, d'aider à la rédaction/traduction de docs etc.

Pas besoin d'être un crack en C++ pour participer au développement d'un système Libre : toutes les contributions sont importantes et c'est à mon sens la meilleure rémunération possible pour ce type de projet.

 *selyne wrote:*   

> et autre question, le wiki gentoo c'est la bible ou il y a des choses à prendre et à laisser?

 kopp++

La doc officielle est le première source d'information; le wiki, il faut commencer par regarder la date de modification : certaines pages dates pas mal, contrairement à la doc officielle qui est très bien maintenue (chapeaux à l'équipe des mainteneurs/traducteurs).

Et puis il y a bien sûr le forum (et le sous-forum) ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Enjoy !

----------

## davidou2a

C'est clair que tout le monde évolue vite avec un peu de volonté, a mon arrivée ici bah moi et le shell ça faisait 2... maintenant bah je me debrouille meme si je fais toujours des anneries ça arrive  :Smile: 

Par contre y en a de moi aussi a ajouter a la liste compromettante  :Smile: 

je fais le boulet avec FGLRX https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3785827-highlight-.html#3785827

Oula celle la est de haut niveau mes balbutiement WiFi, https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3788244-highlight-.html#3788244

Et j'en ai d'autres  :Smile: 

PS : Je rappelle que la palme revient quand même a alpha_one_x86 ^^

----------

## skiidoo

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> genre y en a en France qui achète des laptops aux states...  :?:

 Pourquoi acheter un laptop au States, il suffit de trainer dans les aéroports...

http://www.darkreading.com/document.asp?doc_id=158099&f_src=drdaily

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> PS : Je rappelle que la palme revient quand même a alpha_one_x86 ^^

 

A ouais, mais lui était incurable ... quoique, il paraît qu'il aurait fait de l'infogérance par la suite ...

----------

## dapsaille

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

>  *davidou2a wrote:*   PS : Je rappelle que la palme revient quand même a alpha_one_x86 ^^ 
> 
> A ouais, mais lui était incurable ... quoique, il paraît qu'il aurait fait de l'infogérance par la suite ...

 

 Mon dieu je l'avais oublié celui la ^^

----------

## Magic Banana

Luc Chatel change (encore) d'avis en ce qui concerne la vente liée ordinateur/système d'exploitation. La décision de justice condamant Darty est passée par là.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ghoti

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> PS : Je rappelle que la palme revient quand même a alpha_one_x86 ^^

 

Ca, c'est parce que t'es trop jeune : t'as pas connu PrEdAt0r !   :Wink:   :Razz: 

----------

## Temet

La 2008.0 est out o_O'... qu'il dit le planet.

----------

## swilmet

 *Temet wrote:*   

> La 2008.0 est out o_O'... qu'il dit le planet.

 

En lisant ça j'avais compris qu'elle était foutue/ratée/reportée/... enfin bref, une assez mauvaise nouvelle, alors que pas du tout  :Laughing: 

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

le minimal 2008 boot pas sur mon nouveau pc contrairement au 2007...

----------

## Temet

Euh, tu sais que pour passer de 2007 à 2008, y a juste un "eselect profile set x" à faire?

Va pas réinstaller si t'as déjà une 2007 hein, car t'auras exactement la même chose avec une 2008, mais tu gagnes deux jours d'installation  :Laughing: 

----------

## d2_racing

@NEOxAKIRA : As-tu essayé la dernière version de SystemRescuecD ?

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

j'ai pas parler d'installation, ni de passage de 2007 à 2008, d'ailleurs ça fait un bout de temps que je suis en profile 2008

j'ai juste besoin d'un cd live avec rsync dessus et qui boot chez moi...

----------

## El_Goretto

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *davidou2a wrote:*   PS : Je rappelle que la palme revient quand même a alpha_one_x86 ^^ 
> 
> Ca, c'est parce que t'es trop jeune : t'as pas connu PrEdAt0r !   

 

OUCH!

Respect...

Ceci dit, ils boxent pas dans la même catégorie. Ou alors le pred' a grandi et est devenu "admin" ouinouin version alpha  :Smile: 

Misère, finalement on arrive plus facilement à relativise ses propres problèmes quand on voit ce genre de choses  :Smile: 

----------

## Mickael

Salut à tous, 

je poste ici une petite annonce de christian qui cherche quelques testeurs, je vous incite, si vous correspondez au profil, de répondre, ça accélèrera la correction de bugs et donc la stabilisation dans l'arbre des parquets concernés, comme se fut le cas avec texlive :

 *Quote:*   

>  A stabilisation request is open for the Nvidia binary drivers. Unfortunately no x86 team member seems to have a Nvidia card available and the last stabilisation round has been a disaster. So I ask users to report their failures and success to x86@gentoo.org with x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.09 on a stable system (at least 95% stable packages including system and base like kernel and X).
> 
> The same goes out for Python 2.5 and Kernel 2.6.25, where users can spot any package in stable profile that will break if either of them goes stable.
> 
> Thanks for your support. 

 

----------

## Magic Banana

L'ISO a décidé que le travail (qu'ils avaient organisé) était bien fait. Bin voyons... L'OOXML est donc normalisé ISO.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Si vous voulez le détail de ce qui a été répondu aux quatres plaintes officiels, Groklaw est, comme toujours, sur le coup.

----------

## Dismantr

Ben ouais.... avec de l'argent, on fait ce qu'on veut. Tout, en ce moment, semble nous le prouver tant dans le monde, avec l'OOXML, par exemple, qu'en France, avec ce qu'il nous tombe dessus avec la riposte graduée (autre exemple).

Il faut croire que les politiques sont plus visiblement qu'auparavant attachés au monde de l'entreprise et à leurs intérêts [ceux des politiques, bien sûr, pas ceux des entreprises] qu'à ceux de leurs administrés...

----------

## Leander256

Rah punaise j'ai completement rate mes.... 5 ans de forum Gentoo! et accessoirement 5 ans de Gentoo  :Wink: . Vu mon premier post, ma premiere installation date de fin juin/debut juillet 2003. Joyeux anniversaire moi! Et a mon ordi aussi, meme si il ne reste plus grand chose de celui qui a connu la Gentoo 1.2 . Ca fait un peu "ancien combattant", ca tombe bien on est le 14 juillet  :Laughing: 

Ca fait donc 5 ans que je raconte des conneries, regardez deja y'a 5 ans on racontait nos vies : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-73132.html , que j'essaye tant bien que mal de depanner les gens, que j'ai le meme avatar (j'ai resiste a la tentation de mettre une photo de mon chat  :Wink: ), les tetes ont beaucoup change depuis, il ne reste guere qu'un Ghoti ou un Yoyo pour se rappeler de cette epoque lointaine mais l'esprit est toujours la, malgre tout, et je trouve ca assez exceptionnel (ou alors ca veut dire q'on tourne en rond?  :Razz: ). Je crois que sans ce forum, je ne serais pas reste sous Gentoo aussi longtemps, que ce soit pour l'aide que l'on peut y trouver ou pour l'ambiance sur la partie francophone. Merci a tous  :Smile: 

Et juste pour rester dans la categorie "j'ai un train de retard", il me semble que Windows utilise bien les 4 Go de RAM en 32 bits sauf qu'il ne reporte pas la RAM physique mais celle disponible pour les applis. Et ca devrait changer d'ici peu sous la pression des constructeurs parce que ca pose des probemes avec les utilisateurs qui ne voient que 3 Go affiches quand ils ont paye pour 4.

----------

## Bapt

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> il ne reste guere qu'un Ghoti ou un Yoyo pour se rappeler de cette epoque lointaine...

 

Hé Ho jeunot, moi aussi je l'ai bien connu cette époque  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> Et juste pour rester dans la categorie "j'ai un train de retard", il me semble que Windows utilise bien les 4 Go de RAM en 32 bits sauf qu'il ne reporte pas la RAM physique mais celle disponible pour les applis. Et ca devrait changer d'ici peu sous la pression des constructeurs parce que ca pose des probemes avec les utilisateurs qui ne voient que 3 Go affiches quand ils ont paye pour 4.

 

Nan, c'est vraiment qu'il ne gère que 3.5GiB, je l'ai vérifié en détail sur le Vista 32bit qui était sur mon laptop 2h avant de l'écraser avec une belle Gentoo  :Razz: , c'était bien la ram totale détectée. Et un Windows 64bit reporte bien les 4GiB donc voilà  :Razz: 

----------

## Leander256

 *Bapt wrote:*   

>  *Leander256 wrote:*   il ne reste guere qu'un Ghoti ou un Yoyo pour se rappeler de cette epoque lointaine... 
> 
> Hé Ho jeunot, moi aussi je l'ai bien connu cette époque 

 

Desole, comme ils ont parle sur cette meme page il y a peu j'ai pense a eux, et j'ai oublie qu'il nous restait aussi Bapt dit "le magnifique". Ceci dit je ne visais pas a tenir une liste exhaustive  :Razz: 

 *Geekounet wrote:*   

> Nan, c'est vraiment qu'il ne gère que 3.5GiB, je l'ai vérifié en détail sur le Vista 32bit qui était sur mon laptop 2h avant de l'écraser avec une belle Gentoo , c'était bien la ram totale détectée. Et un Windows 64bit reporte bien les 4GiB donc voilà 

 

Je sais j'ai un vista sur le mien aussi, je vais devori faire un truc tres sale pour mes 5 ans sur ce forum, mais il me semble necessaire de poster ce lien : http://blogs.msdn.com/oldnewthing/archive/2006/08/14/699521.aspx . Les Mo manquants sont "manges" par les peripheriques, libre a Windows de ne pas les compter mais il s'en sert forcement (decidement, je ne fais pas a l'idee de troller ici  :Razz: )

----------

## kopp

 *Bapt wrote:*   

>  *Leander256 wrote:*   il ne reste guere qu'un Ghoti ou un Yoyo pour se rappeler de cette epoque lointaine... 
> 
> Hé Ho jeunot, moi aussi je l'ai bien connu cette époque 

 

Faut l'excuser, avec l'âge, la mémoire c'est plus tout à fait ça

Enfin, j'suis pas si jeune que ça sur le forum et Gentoo moi non plus !

Ah bah tiens, hier, ça faisait 4 ans que j'étais rentré chez moi un soir avec un tas de pièces détachés, pour monter mon pc sur lequel il n'y aurait jamais windows !

J'avais d'abord mis une mandrake parce que c'était les seuls CD que javais, pour pouvoir télécharger un CD de gentoo. Il y a eu aussi une arch linux et une freeBSD à côté de la Gentoo.

Avant ça j'avais instalél Gentoo sur un pc de dépannage dont des pièces n'étaient pas à moi (voir date d'inscription sur forum  :Smile: )

Et enfin, y a environ 3 ans (juillet 2005, je pourrais retrouver la date exacte...) J'ai installé définitivement Gentoo uniquement sur le desktop (après un gros foirage sur mes partitions qui m'a forcé à tout réinstaller)

Tiens, ça pourrait complèter la collection de je sais pas qui (dans les dernières pages de ce thread) sur les moments boulets.....

EDIT : je crois que c'est Mickael qui tenait cette liste !

Et j'ai retrouvé le sujet ... https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-363744.html

Et je tiens à préciser que le système installé il ya  3 ans fonctionne toujours... il a survécu à des mises à jours de 9 mois, puis de 8 mois (pas plus tard que la semaine dernière celle ci) Incroyable

Allez stop ma vie

----------

## Oupsman

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *Leander256 wrote:*   Et juste pour rester dans la categorie "j'ai un train de retard", il me semble que Windows utilise bien les 4 Go de RAM en 32 bits sauf qu'il ne reporte pas la RAM physique mais celle disponible pour les applis. Et ca devrait changer d'ici peu sous la pression des constructeurs parce que ca pose des probemes avec les utilisateurs qui ne voient que 3 Go affiches quand ils ont paye pour 4. 
> 
> Nan, c'est vraiment qu'il ne gère que 3.5GiB, je l'ai vérifié en détail sur le Vista 32bit qui était sur mon laptop 2h avant de l'écraser avec une belle Gentoo , c'était bien la ram totale détectée. Et un Windows 64bit reporte bien les 4GiB donc voilà 

 

Laisse moi deviner, tu as du PCI-E sur ta machine ? Oui ? Nan je dis ça parce que selon les cartes mères, Vista (et  XP) peut voir ou non les 512 Mo qui manquent. J'ai des machines XP au bureau qui voient parfaitement leurs 4Go de RAM ... 

Pour info, certains drivers PCI-E sont merdiques sous Windows et ne remappent pas l'espace d'adressage du chipset au dessus des 4Go comme tous les autres drivers (même AGP, si si j'avais boosté mon ancienne machine à 4Go). Ceci dit, la mémoire disponible par application reste à 2 Go (3Go avec le bon paramètre dans le boot.ini)

 ... C'est le cas sur mon C2D ... 

TOUTES les versions 32 bits de Windows gèrent 4 Go de RAM. Certaines versions Serveurs de Windows 2003 supportent même 16 Go. Regardez un peu du coté du PAE, qui existe depuis ... 1996 ou 1997 je crois sur les pentium pro. 

Au taf on a une ferme de serveurs IBM sous 2000 : 32 serveurs, 4Go de RAM chacuns. Et ca marche sans soucis. Et les 4Go de RAM sont bien détectés. 

Qu'est ce que je fais ? J'alimente ma galerie Flickr avec mes photos de vacances : http://www.flickr.com/photos/oupsman/

----------

## geekounet

Ha, possible alors...  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Qu'est ce que je fais ? J'alimente ma galerie Flickr avec mes photos de vacances : http://www.flickr.com/photos/oupsman/

 

Tatoo, Aurélie et Ana sont splendides !  :Wink: 

Les chats aussi ...

Superbes photos, vraiment !  :Smile: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   Qu'est ce que je fais ? J'alimente ma galerie Flickr avec mes photos de vacances : http://www.flickr.com/photos/oupsman/ 
> 
> Tatoo, Aurélie et Ana sont splendides ! 
> 
> Les chats aussi ...
> ...

 

Bizarrement, le modèle que j'ai préféré n'est pas en ligne. J'ai pas encore l'autorisation de publication ... 

Merci pour les compliments, ca me fait plaisir.

----------

## Biloute

J'ai trouvé plein de nouveau plug-in pour Firefox3

Voilà celui qui met des commentaires automatiquement

http://9.media.collegehumor.com/collegehumor/ch6/e/4/collegehumor.4778a29ee88fc07ff883ed8489dc9889.jpg

Voilà un qui dit les sites que mes petites nièces vont voir

http://2.media.collegehumor.com/collegehumor/ch6/f/1/collegehumor.0fffa6cf561df4f067ec827169bb1b55.jpg

Bon sang, elles vont aller voir des sites pas trés catholiques

Heureusement, ils ont pensé à tous avec le modérateur Caution

http://2.media.collegehumor.com/collegehumor/ch6/c/f/collegehumor.0929ecbc73eadc6bf1e5828fbc276cc8.jpg

Ici il y a un systeme pour rendre les mails moins "razoir"

http://3.media.collegehumor.com/collegehumor/ch6/f/d/collegehumor.51fbd8cf758f7a34bc236b4df6c64647.jpg

Et enfin j'ai trouvé l'alcotest ultime

http://3.media.collegehumor.com/collegehumor/ch6/6/2/collegehumor.1dda25965bf688683a2423c29515ba25.jpg

----------

## Dismantr

lol, j'ai bien aimé la dernière avec le décriffrage à la google  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  ; j'aurais été curieux de voir un exemple avec "girlfriend feelings"  :Very Happy: 

 :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

 *Bapt wrote:*   

>  *Leander256 wrote:*   il ne reste guere qu'un Ghoti ou un Yoyo pour se rappeler de cette epoque lointaine... 
> 
> Hé Ho jeunot, moi aussi je l'ai bien connu cette époque 

 Te plains pas : tu n'avais qu'à ne pas changer de nom !   :Laughing: 

Enjoy !

----------

## Bapt

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Te plains pas : tu n'avais qu'à ne pas changer de nom !  
> 
> Enjoy !

 

ça va j'ai juste enlevé 2 lettres, c'est encore reconnaissable  :Smile:  alors que d'autres ont tous changés comme un certain pXXXXXg qui est devenu gXXXXXXXt et cornu   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Dismantr

ça ne l'a pas empêcher de retrouver un nombre plus qu'honorable de contributions sur le forum, en tout cas  :Wink: 

Comme quoi, même avec un nouveau compte, y'en a qui se rattrapent vite  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Dismantr wrote:*   

> ça ne l'a pas empêcher de retrouver un nombre plus qu'honorable de contributions sur le forum, en tout cas 
> 
> Comme quoi, même avec un nouveau compte, y'en a qui se rattrapent vite 

 

Bah, aucun mérite : simple changement de nom mais son postcount n'a même pas été remis à zéro   :Twisted Evil: 

(sinon pierrounet n'en serait pas à 3000+ posts !  :Mr. Green: )

----------

## dapsaille

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Dismantr wrote:*   ça ne l'a pas empêcher de retrouver un nombre plus qu'honorable de contributions sur le forum, en tout cas 
> 
> Comme quoi, même avec un nouveau compte, y'en a qui se rattrapent vite  
> 
> Bah, aucun mérite : simple changement de nom mais son postcount n'a même pas été remis à zéro  
> ...

 

 Houuu ca sens le passe droit tout ça   :Laughing: 

----------

## geekounet

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

>  *ghoti wrote:*    *Dismantr wrote:*   ça ne l'a pas empêcher de retrouver un nombre plus qu'honorable de contributions sur le forum, en tout cas 
> 
> Comme quoi, même avec un nouveau compte, y'en a qui se rattrapent vite  
> 
> Bah, aucun mérite : simple changement de nom mais son postcount n'a même pas été remis à zéro  
> ...

 

Nan ya un thread je sais plus où, où on peut demander un changement de nick.  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Nan ya un thread je sais plus où, où on peut demander un changement de nick. 

 

ici et  ici

On en a parlé aussi sur le forum french mais je ne retrouve plus. Si je me souviens bien, c'était dans les chroniques de geek - tome1 ...

----------

## kopp

Sans vouloir balancer, il y a des gens comme raoulchatigre, pierreg, micktux, baptux (et j'en oublie surement) qui ont changé de pseudos... :p

----------

## Mickael

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Sans vouloir balancer, il y a des gens comme raoulchatigre, pierreg, micktux, baptux (et j'en oublie surement) qui ont changé de pseudos... :p

 

Comme ça nous passons pour des jeunos, petite balance   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kopp

Moi j'ai donné des anciens pseudos, pas des nouveaux .... Tu t'es trahi tout seul Mick   :Laughing: 

----------

## d2_racing

Salut tout le monde, j'ai pas ouvert de sujet, car théoriquement ça n'existe plus,j'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer c'est quoi un stage 1 au juste.

Car j'ai pris connaissance que sur le forum LPLN, la doc que j'ai monté pour Gentoo-Québec c'est fait ramassée, car je monte seulement un Stage 2

et c'est optimisé qu'à la moitié selon certains.

Alors selon la doc de Sven : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/draft/bootstrapping-guide.xml,

le boot strapping c'est la compilation de Gcc,Glibc,BinUtils,coreutils,diffutils,grep,sed,make,tar,gzip,util-linux et avec un noyau de base optimisé pour l'architecture qu'on veut monter.

Personnellement, je vois pas ce qu'on peut optmisé de plus, car on peut optimiser quoi au juste, une nouvelle option dans le CFLAGS, ou autre chose, car

dans mon idée, cette recompilation va s'effectuer quand on lance

```

# emerge -e system && emerge -e system

```

Bref, on recompile le système, et le nouveau GCC va recompilé tous les packages, alors en théorie on a un nouveau bootstrapping ?

Enfin,sur le site de Funtoo.org, j'ai remarqué que le Stage 1 est de retour, alors ça doit bien servir à quelqu'un ce truc.

Est-ce que vous pouvez m'éclairer sur ce sujet s.v.p ?

Merci !

----------

## kopp

A part faire geek, non ça ne sert pas à grand chose, vu qu'effectivement, un emerge -e system reviendra à peu près au même après.

Bon y a des tas de discussions sur le forum sur les bienfaits des emerge -e world/system, combien de fois le faire pour avoir un truc pur etc, y avait des scripts pour optimiser le tout. J'ai pas le courage de chercher, ça date principalement de l'époque où les stages 1 ont été abandonnés.

De mon point de vue un stage3 c'est bien suffisant.

----------

## dapsaille

 *kopp wrote:*   

> A part faire geek, .....

 

 Justement c'est la tout l'intérèt, en plus de chauffer la pièce l'hiver   :Laughing: 

----------

## d2_racing

Merci pour les infos.

Alors le meilleur c'est de faire un Stage 2 présentement et comme ça, on est correct pour semi-geek  :Razz: 

----------

## ghoti

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Alors le meilleur c'est de faire un Stage 2

 

Pourquoi un stage 2 ???

Tu as quelque-chose contre le stage 3 ?

De toutes façons, même s'ils existent toujours, les stages 1 et 2 ne sont plus documentés car ils n'apportent pas grand-chose à l'utilisateur normal, surtout avec les monstres de puissance dont nous disposons maintenant !

Pourrais-tu donner un lien vers la documentation "stage 2" dont tu parles dans ton premier post ? J'ai été voir sur le site gentoo-quebec mais vu que je ne sais pas trop quoi chercher, j'ai un peu de mal  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Perso j'ai pas compris le sens de "stage 1 / stage 2 / ...". Le 1 c'est juste le minimum pour bootstrapper, mais les autres ? pourquoi "2, 3, 4, ..." ?

----------

## ghoti

Schématiquement (si je me rappelle bien ma première install, à partir d'un stage 1) :

- stage 1 = toolchain de base permettant de (cross-)compiler une toolchain pour une arch donnée (==> stage 2)

Exemple de bénéfice : on obtient un gcc récent mais non optimisé vu  que le gcc_stage1 de base n'offre pas nécessairement les options nécessaires.

- stage 3 = toolchain résultant de la recompilation  de la toolchain_stage2 avec elle-même.

Exemple de bénéfice : on obtient un gcc récent avec cette fois des optimisations permises par le nouveau gcc du stage 2

[EDIT] Il y a une bien meilleure explication dans ce document : Gentoo Bootstrapping Guide

----------

## xaviermiller

hmm un draft de 2005, avec plein de "TODO"  :Cool: 

----------

## ghoti

Bah, si tu as mieux, on t'écoute   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## geekounet

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Schématiquement (si je me rappelle bien ma première install, à partir d'un stage 1) :
> 
> - stage 1 = toolchain de base permettant de (cross-)compiler une toolchain pour une arch donnée (==> stage 2)
> 
> Exemple de bénéfice : on obtient un gcc récent mais non optimisé vu  que le gcc_stage1 de base n'offre pas nécessairement les options nécessaires.
> ...

 

Dans le cas où on adapterai nos CFLAGS entre 2 ouais. Mais si on y touche pas, la recompilation de GCC n'y apporte rien : pendant sa compilation, il se recompile déjà lui même 3 fois, en 3 stages internes : le premier stage compile un simple compilateur C en utilisant le gcc déjà installé, le second stage build le gcc entier en utilisant le gcc compilé en stage1, et une 3e stage rebuild encore un coup gcc avec celui du stage2, pour vérifier qu'il produit bien exactement les mêmes binaires (dans le cas contraire, ça révèlerai un bug). Et donc en un seul build de gcc, il est déjà optimisé  :Wink: 

Cf. la doc html d'install dans l'archive de GCC, à propos du bootstrapping et tout  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Pourquoi un stage 2 ??? Tu as quelque-chose contre le stage 3 ?

 

@ghoti : Tout d'abord, je change toujours mon CFLAGS pour le CPU que j'ai et j'ai toujours l'habitude de prendre un tarball i686.De plus, si tu regardes dans la doc ici : http://www.gentoo-quebec.org/Documentations_Latex/DocGentoo/DocGentoo_100.pdf

Tu vas remarquer qu'une des premières manipulation c'est de changer les Use Flags et de lancer 

```

# emerge -e system

```

Donc, le fait de changer les CFLAGs, les Uses et de recompiler le système, selon l'ancienne doc de Gentoo qui date de 2005, cette manipulation se résumait à faire un Stage 2.

----------

## ghoti

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Dans le cas où on adapterai nos CFLAGS entre 2 ouais. Mais si on y touche pas, la recompilation de GCC n'y apporte rien

 

Tout-à-fait d'accord : je ne cherchais pas à défendre les stages mais à expliquer à XavierMiller le rôle de chacun d'eux.

C'est un fait, mon explication n'est pas très claire mais mes connaissances en la matière sont loin d'être complètes  :Wink: 

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Donc, le fait de changer les CFLAGs, les Uses et de recompiler le système, selon l'ancienne doc de Gentoo qui date de 2005, cette manipulation se résumait à faire un Stage 2.

 

Vu comme ça, je comprends mieux. 

Toutefois, ta terminologie peut prêter à confusion : au sens de Gentoo, faire un stage 2 ne vise qu'à produire un compilateur natif à partir d'un stage 1 et produire un stage 3 consiste à recompiler le stage 2 avec ce compilateur natif.

Là où on risque de s'embrouiller, c'est de dire, comme tu le fais, qu'un stage 3 est aussi un stage 1 puisqu'il permet de produire un compilateur natif, c'est-à-dire un stage 2 ...   :Confused: 

Personnellement, je préfère réserver les termes "stages" aux archives disponibles sur les mirroirs et parler simplement d'optimisation lorsqu'on recompile le système après avoir changé des flags.

Mais ce n'est bien sûr que mon tout petit point de vue  :Wink: 

----------

## Dismantr

En tout cas, moi, ça m'explique pourquoi compiler gcc et glibc est si long   :Rolling Eyes:   ! Merci pour la lumière  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

et les stages 4 et 5 ? ²

----------

## ghoti

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> et les stages 4 et 5 ? ²

 

Ce sont pas des "stages" officiels.

Ce sont en fait des méthodes de backup, développées par BlinkEye (stage 4) et par notre ami d2_racing (stage 5)

(Note que tu aurais pu trouver ces liens en 3 secondes !  :Wink: )

----------

## xaviermiller

donc la numérotation des stages est comparable à l'échelle de Richter  :Laughing: 

----------

## ghoti

Sais pas si d2_racing va apprécier d'être comparé à un séisme !  :Laughing: 

----------

## d2_racing

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> donc la numérotation des stages est comparable à l'échelle de Richter 

 

Je sais pas si vous avez remarqué, mais c'est moi qui a le plus gros # de stage  :Smile:  J'ai pas encore vu de Stage 6 ou 7  :Smile: Last edited by d2_racing on Thu Jul 24, 2008 2:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

 *Dismantr wrote:*   

> En tout cas, moi, ça m'explique pourquoi compiler gcc et glibc est si long    ! Merci pour la lumière 

 

Compiler le compilateur et surtout la librairie C qui va avec, c'est pas comme prendre une marche dans un parc.

Le compilateur GCC, c'est la base de notre système Gentoo, alors c'est parfaitement normal que ça rame pas mal.

----------

## Dismantr

Oui, ça je sais, mais je me suis, du coup, laisser dire que s'il se compile plusieurs fois aussi lors d'une installation à partir d'un stage 3 ou d'un emerge -vautND world ou system, ça explique aussi le temps qu'il y passe...

Je sais bien que c'est normal, mais je trouve quand même sacrément le temps long pendant ce temps, surtout que mon laptop chauffe sérieux sur mes pauvres genoux pendant cette compilation-là (subjectivement plus que pour les autres, cherchez pas !  :Wink: )

----------

## Magic Banana

Deux bonnes nouvelles !

1) En France, le développement ou l'utilisation d'un logiciel libre contournant une mesure de protection à des fins d'interopérabilité n'est pas illégal.

2) Aux États-Unis d'Amérique, on se dirige vers la fin des brevets logiciels.

Bon week-end !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kwenspc

Ouah merci Magic pour ce relais de bonnes nouvelles! (elles sont font rares par les temps qui courent). 

Les vacances commencent bien   :Cool: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Si vous voulez les détails, ils sont sur cette page.

----------

## Biloute

moi aussi j'ai un p'tit lien sympa : http://linuxfr.org/2008/07/28/24351.html

----------

## Mickael

Salut tout le monde,

dites j'ai une question extrêmement bête : comment faire pour ajouter le dictionnaire dans openoffice :/ c'est vraiment balo  de ne pas savoir...... taper pas trop fort!

----------

## xaviermiller

Fichier / Assistants / Ajouter un nouveau dictionnaire

----------

## Mickael

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Fichier / Assistants / Ajouter un nouveau dictionnaire

 

Merci Xavier.

----------

## geekounet

 *Mickael wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   Fichier / Assistants / Ajouter un nouveau dictionnaire 
> 
> Merci Xavier.

 

Tu peux aussi simplement emerger les différents app-dicts/myspell-*  :Smile: 

----------

## Mickael

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *Mickael wrote:*    *XavierMiller wrote:*   Fichier / Assistants / Ajouter un nouveau dictionnaire 
> 
> Merci Xavier. 
> 
> Tu peux aussi simplement emerger les différents app-dicts/myspell-* 

 

Ha je savais pas que les dicos myspell fonctionnaient avec Ooo. Merci.

----------

## _Seth_

je sais pas trop où poster ça, mais j'avais un problème avec mon ipod : il ne voulait plus monter. Mon dmesg était rempli de message de ce type :

```
end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 40

Buffer I/O error on device sdb, logical block 5

```

et mount renvoyait un "can't find superblock" pour toutes les partitions quand je le lançais à la main.

En jetant un coup d'oeil sur le net, j'ai vu un bug gentoo pour lequel quelqu'un demandait de passer sys-apps/smartmontools-5.38 en stable car la 5.37 avait un bug connu de l'upstream qui générait ce type de problème et ce bug était corrigé sur la 5.38. J'ai enlevé smartmontools (qui pourtant était à la version 5.38 ) et tout remarche   :Shocked: 

Ce qui m'étonne le plus c'est que je n'avais pas de démon smartd démarré quand je connectais mon ipod et donc j'ai du mal à saisir comment smartmontools pouvait influer sur la chaîne udev/hal/pmount/kde qui détecte et monte mes périphériques... si vous avez une explication rationnelle   :Question:   :Idea: 

----------

## Dismantr

Je suis aussi intéressé par l'explication : je n'ai jamais tenté de connecté mon ipod sur ma gentoo, encore, mais je compte bien à ce que ça arrive... Et, vu que je n'ai aucune envie de me passer de SMART...

(non, Temet, je t'ai entendu, là, les ipod, ce n'est pas le mal, voyons ; à l'époque, les seuls baladeurs qui tournaient sous Linux, ça peut pas être si mal que ça, à part pour la qualité de l'ampli !!!!)

----------

## Temet

L'iAudio X5 était la rolls quand même, UMS et OGG en plus...

<-- Apple c'est le mal incarné, pire qu'un ongle.

----------

## Magic Banana

Une bonne nouvelle en provenance des États-Unis !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## _Seth_

Effectivement, c'est plutôt rassurant pour l'avenir du libre  :Wink: 

Une autre bonne nouvelle (enfin pour certains), Nokia et Mozilla travaillent ensemble pour faire un port de Firefox avec Qt...

----------

## Magic Banana

Histoire de rabattre notre joie, l'ISO nous apprenais hier qu'il rejetait les quatre plaintes formulées à l'encontre du processus d'adoption de l'OOXML (et il y avait de quoi !).

----------

## Temet

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> Effectivement, c'est plutôt rassurant pour l'avenir du libre 
> 
> Une autre bonne nouvelle (enfin pour certains), Nokia et Mozilla travaillent ensemble pour faire un port de Firefox avec Qt...

 

Ca peut être sympa en effet.

Avec VLC qui sortira (un jour) en Qt, avidemux qui propose une interface Qt et maintenant Firefox, ça commence à être intéressant.

Bon évidemment, l'idéal c'est d'avoir le choix GTK/Qt, comme ça tout le monde est content  :Wink: 

----------

## _Seth_

Temet: Tu vas enfin pouvoir switcher sur FF   :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Je reconnais que de moins en moins de sites fonctionnent avec Konqueror  :Confused: 

Deezer ou Jiwa > Firefox

Zimbra > Firefox

iaudiophile > Firefox depuis deux semaines

Humpf ... Qt ce sera certes mieux intégré, mais il faudra toujours environ 100 fois plus de temps pour le lancer que Konqueror...

Bon c'pas tout, mais je dois aller voir "The Dark Knight", pour la seconde fois ce week end  :Wink: 

----------

## gbetous

Allez ! Le "brevet_du_jour_a_la_con_qui_comme_par_hasard_est_depose_par_Microsoft" concerne... PageUp/PageDown !

http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=HITOFF&d=PALL&p=1%3Cbr%20%3E%3C/a%3E%20&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsrchnum.htm&r=1&f=G&l=50&s1=7,415,666.PN.&OS=PN/7,415%3Cbr%20/%3E%20,666&RS=PN/7,415,666

----------

## Magic Banana

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> Allez ! Le "brevet_du_jour_a_la_con_qui_comme_par_hasard_est_depose_par_Microsoft" concerne... PageUp/PageDown !
> 
> http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=HITOFF&d=PALL&p=1%3Cbr%20%3E%3C/a%3E%20&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsrchnum.htm&r=1&f=G&l=50&s1=7,415,666.PN.&OS=PN/7,415%3Cbr%20/%3E%20,666&RS=PN/7,415,666

 

J'espère que nos politiciens (aidés d'associations comme l'APRIL) tiendront bon et que jamais de telles horreurs seront légales en Europe.

----------

## nemo13

Bonsoir,

J'ai peut-être la mémoire qui flanche mais celui-ci je n'ai pas souvenance de l'avoir déja vu

A+:jlp

----------

## xaviermiller

dernier article de 2007. Super récent pour un Gentoo...

----------

## d2_racing

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'ai peut-être la mémoire qui flanche mais celui-ci je n'ai pas souvenance de l'avoir déja vu
> 
> A+:jlp

 

Très bizarre en effet, pourtant le site est en Anglais, donc il a du être publicisé à quelque part je suppose.

Même si Gentoo Wiki tombe une fois par semaine il est encore super utilisé à mon avis.

----------

## ghoti

Google lance son propre navigateur.

Apparemment, il serait libre.

Dans un premier temps, seule la version win sera publiée mais des versions Linux et Mac devraient voir le jour rapidement.

----------

## xaviermiller

Je sens que je vais bientôt délaisser Firefox, sous Windows. Vivement l'ebuild  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Les sources de Chrome, ainsi que les instructions pour compiler (Linux, Mac et Windows) : http://dev.chromium.org/

----------

## Bapt

ouais enfin tu peux le compiler sur linux, mais tu n'obtiendras pas de navigateurs, juste des lib et des binaires de tests  :Smile: 

EDIT: ah et bon courage pour ceux qui veulent l'utiliser sous windows au vue de nombre de failles de sécurité (exécution automatique par exemple) qui commence a ressortir de cette version (même pour une beta c'est grave).

----------

## geekounet

Suite à un voyage sous l'orage de mon laptop dans un sac pas aussi imperméable que je croyais, l'écran s'est retrouvé dans l'eau ... Ça s'annonce compliqué à nettoyer  :Confused: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Si c'est juste de l'eau, pas de problème, un peu de patience suffira pour que ça sèche  :Wink: 

----------

## Bapt

c'est sympa comme effet, garde la photo, et donne a des artistes pour qu'ils modifie le fond d'écran pour avoir l'effet flotte  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

C'est quoi ton WM stp Geekounet?

----------

## geekounet

 *Temet wrote:*   

> C'est quoi ton WM stp Geekounet?

 

Awesome 3.0  :Smile:  Au passage c'est mon premier WM, depuis mes débuts ya 4 ans, qui me satisfait entièrement et pour lequel j'ai une conf bien finie et au poil :p

EDIT: sinon là ouais je fais chauffer le laptop à 89°C en lui faisant compiler OOo en boucle, pis j'ai de l'encodage de dvd à faire aussi d'ailleurs ça tombe bien. Ça s'évapore tranquillement ;p

----------

## Oupsman

Reste à voir si la dalle n'est pas endommagée.

----------

## geekounet

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Reste à voir si la dalle n'est pas endommagée.

 

Bah, pour le moment il affiche tous ses pixels, donc je reste confiant. Le plus gros risque c'est que la dalle reste sale...

----------

## Oupsman

Quoi, tu insinuerais que l'eau de pluie n'est pas propre ?

Moi là je viens de capituler  et suis donc la risée des admins Windows (qui se foutent de moi alors que c'est moi qui leur ait appris à faire la même chose sous Windows)

----------

## Mickael

Un petit bijoux pour vous redonnez le sourire : 

http://www.vimeo.com/1211060?pg=embed

----------

## Magic Banana

Comme vous le savez sûrement, le projet GNU fête, ce mois-ci, ses 25 ans. Cette courte vidéo (sous-titrée en français) nous le rappelle. Bon anniversaire GNU !

----------

## Temet

Je ne pense pas de mal des ubunteros, mais bon.

EDIT : bon, la news a été modifiée, ubuntu est innocentée... c'est juste un gros con isolé.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Je ne pense pas de mal des ubunteros, mais bon.

 

Il a raté l'occasion de pas passer pour un guignol le mec... 

Bon sinon, en espérant ne pas plomber l'atmosphère, voilà ce qui se prépare doucement derrière notre dos (comme d'hab):

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-Counterfeiting_Trade_Agreement

http://wikileaks.org/wiki/Proposed_US_ACTA_multi-lateral_intellectual_property_trade_agreement_(2007)

----------

## Magic Banana

A global 'Give One, Get One' : Ça veut dire global pour le "give" comme pour le "get" ? Si c'est le cas, je serai le premier à me jeter sur cette petite merveille remplie de logiciels libres (jusqu'au BIOS) qu'est le XO !

----------

## Mickael

t'emballes pas, ils vont peut être mettre un OS propriétaire dessus... je te laisse deviner.

----------

## Oupsman

Ce qui est assez ridicule car la donation d'OS X pour ce projet a été refusée car OS X n'est pas libre ....

----------

## Mickael

Ou pas, car cette possibilité est apparue depuis peu du notamment à quelques dissensions au sein de l'équipe (les chefs en fait, voir uniquement deux d'entre eux)

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> t'emballes pas, ils vont peut être mettre un OS propriétaire dessus... je te laisse deviner.

 

Sur la page Wiki dont je vous ai filé le lien :

 *Quote:*   

> The laptop's operating system will be Linux-based (it will not dual-boot Windows and Linux, contrary to some reports). 

 

----------

## Mickael

p'tain je crois que je confonds avec l'eepc, mais je suis plus sur de rien maintenant, bon en attendant faut mettre mes propos entre parenthèses et vous redirai tout ça. En attendant toutes mes excuses....  :Embarassed:   là je prends la porte comme un grand!

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> p'tain je crois que je confonds avec l'eepc, mais je suis plus sur de rien maintenant, bon en attendant faut mettre mes propos entre parenthèses et vous redirai tout ça. En attendant toutes mes excuses....   là je prends la porte comme un grand!

 

Non, tu as raison. Le projet OLPC a signé un partenariat avec Microsoft pour proposer un double-boot GNU/Linux-Windows. Toutefois, les portables du programme "Give 1 Get 1 v2" n'auront que GNU/Linux. De plus, il semblerait que Nicholas Negroponte a affirmé que les futurs XO seront soit GNU/Linux seul, soit un double boot (pas Windows seul) :

 *Mokurai wrote:*   

> Nicholas says that OLPC will sell Linux-only and dual-boot, and will not sell Windows-only.

 

----------

## Magic Banana

Bon les faux espoirs se trouvaient ailleurs : le programme "Give 1 Get 1" ne concernent que les USA.

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

Gentoo 2008.0 - Linux Identity Collection - en kiosque

http://www.linuxidentity.com/fr/index.php?name=News&file=article&sid=43

----------

## nemo13

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

> Gentoo 2008.0 - Linux Identity Collection - en kiosque
> 
> http://www.linuxidentity.com/fr/index.php?name=News&file=article&sid=43

 

Cà a l'air sympa

----------

## Bapt

mouais je ne vois vraiment pas l'intérêt d'un GUI pour ce genre de chose...

En même temps je ne vois pas vraiment l'intérêt de la plupart des GUI donc je ne suis pas une référence  :Smile: 

----------

## nemo13

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> mouais je ne vois vraiment pas l'intérêt d'un GUI pour ce genre de chose...
> 
> En même temps je ne vois pas vraiment l'intérêt de la plupart des GUI donc je ne suis pas une référence 

 

sur le screenshoot de la .21 la fenètre en bas à droite à l'air d'être sympa

changelog, ebuild , etc

A+

----------

## nonas

C'est une nouveauté géniale que de mettre des ascenseurs horizontaux quand y'en a pas besoin ?

Encore des gens qui aiment bien gaspiller de la place sur leur écran...

----------

## kopp

Si les designers d'interface graphique faisaient toujours des choses sensées et utilses, ça se saurait....

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Héhé, ça sent le projet Ubuntoo à plein nez ça !!!!!

Ok je sors   :Confused: 

----------

## CryoGen

Webcam de surveillance du LHC

Tout geek qui se respecte est en admiration devant ce machin  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Marrant  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Biloute

Comme je n'ai rien à branler en ce moment, je me demandais si les nouveaux laptops en centrino 2 pouvait tourner avec Linux.

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NjU5Mg

Quelqu'un a-t-il testé?

----------

## jerep6

Pourquoi kde 4.1 n'est toujours pas dans portage ? Savez vous quand il rentrera dans l'arbre ?

----------

## Temet

RTFP : Read The Fu***** Planet  :Wink: 

Je déconne  :Wink: 

http://blog.cryos.net/archives/189-KDE-4.1-Gentoo-Ebuilds.html

http://blog.cryos.net/archives/190-An-Update-on-the-Gentoo-KDE-4.1-Ebuilds.html

Des espoirs pour la version KDE 4.2 en stable... m'enfin depuis mes années sous Gentoo, j'ai appris à modérer mes espoirs  :Laughing: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Webcam de surveillance du LHC
> 
> Tout geek qui se respecte est en admiration devant ce machin 

 

 Ha bah ca c'est malin tient ^^

 Au début j'ai flippé en me disant que ca faisait super gros pour un atome affolé ^^

----------

## CryoGen

 *Temet wrote:*   

> RTFP : Read The Fu***** Planet 
> 
> Je déconne 
> 
> http://blog.cryos.net/archives/189-KDE-4.1-Gentoo-Ebuilds.html
> ...

 

Perso j'ai l'overlay "portage" de kde4 sur mon desktop (je suis en version 4.165) et l'overlay "paludis" qui me donne les ebuilds en version live/scm sur mon laptop  :Very Happy: 

Le svn donne un bon aperçu de la version 4.2... ca avance bien   :Razz: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Épilogue de la malheureuse normalisation de l'OOXML : le Brésil, l'Afrique du Sud, le Venezuela, l'Equateur, Cuba et le Paraguay écrivent cette courte déclaration (ici traduite en français) à l'ISO.

----------

## Magic Banana

Épilogue de l'épilogue. IBM en rajoute une couche. Quand on pense qu'en quelques mois Micro$oft arrive à discréditer, aux yeux des pays comme à ceux des grandes sociétés, un organisme sexagénaire (Fast-Track procedure  :Evil or Very Mad:  )...

----------

## Magic Banana

Aujourd'hui même, le projet GNU a 25 ans. Richard Stallman, l'homme a l'orgine du système d'exploitation que nous utilisons tous, reviens sur ses 25 années de logiciels Libres et commente les nouveaux défis qui font face à la communauté.

----------

## d2_racing

Quelqu'un a vu ceci aujourd'hui ? : http://blog.funtoo.org/2008/09/gentoo-20081-release-solutions.html

----------

## Magic Banana

Toujours dans le cadre des 25 ans du projet GNU, Richard Stallman a écrit cet article tentant de déterminer les compromis qui sont utiles à l'accomplissement du projet (la fin du logiciel propriétaire) de ceux qui le désservent. Sans suprise, accepter des logiciels ou même des blobs propriétaires dans nos distributions s'inscrit dans cette deuxième catégorie. Cacher les avantages sociaux/éthiques des logiciels Libres derrières des avantages techniques et des termes comme "Open Source" aussi.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Richard Stallman, l'homme a l'orgine du système d'exploitation que nous utilisons tous

 

Ah mon pc tourne sous Hurd?   :Laughing: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   Richard Stallman, l'homme a l'orgine du système d'exploitation que nous utilisons tous 
> 
> Ah mon pc tourne sous Hurd?  

 

Il faut arrêter de confondre le système d'exploitation (GNU) avec son noyau (Linux ou Hurd). Bien que le noyau soit une partie essentielle du système d'exploitation, il ne représente qu'une petite partie du code qui tourne sur ta machine : GRUB (chargeur de démarrage), Bash (shell), coreutils, find (chercher un fichier), grep (chercher une ligne d'après une expression régulière), readline (éditer l'entrée standard), time (information sur l'occupation en temps et en mémoire d'un processus), make (moteur de production), GCC (compilateur), glibc (bibliothèque C), gdb (débogueur), tar (archivage), gzip (compression), bc (calculatrice), wget (téléchargement), GTK (bibliothèque graphique), Gimp (outil de création/retouche d'image)... J'en passe et des meilleurs (pour la route citons le bureau Gnome entier, aspell, emacs, screen, GNUcash, GCompris, Dia, gnuplot, parted, Octave, GNU chess, ...). Il y en a encore des dizaines comme cela...

Bref, je persiste : nous utilisons tous le système GNU.  :Smile: 

Une étude plus scientifique du code derrière Red Hat 7.1 (ce n'est pas tout jeune mais je doute que les choses aient drastiquement changées en 6 ans), fait d'ailleurs écrire ceci à l'auteur :

 *David A. Wheeler wrote:*   

> Many of the largest components of the system are essentially GNU projects: gcc, gdb, emacs, binutils (a set of commands for binary files), and glibc (the C library). Other GNU projects in the system include binutils, bash, gawk, make, textutils, sh-utils, gettext, readline, automake, tar, less, findutils, diffutils, and grep. This is not even counting GNOME, a GNU project. In short, the total of the GNU project's code is much larger than the Linux kernel's size. Thus, by comparing the total contributed effort, it's certainly justifiable to call the entire system ``GNU/Linux'' and not just ``Linux,'' and using the term GNU/Linux both credits its contributions and eliminates some ambiguity. Thus, I've decided to switch to the ``GNU/Linux'' terminology here. 

 

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bref, je persiste : nous utilisons tous le système GNU. 
> 
> 

 

don't feed the troll don't feed the troll don't feed the troll don't feed the troll don't feed the troll don't feed the troll don't feed the troll don't feed the troll don't feed the troll don't feed the troll don't feed the troll don't feed the troll don't feed the troll don't feed the troll

----------

## geekounet

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Bref, je persiste : nous utilisons tous le système GNU.  

 

Ha ouais ? GNU est aussi le fondeur des BSD que j'utilise ?

----------

## Bapt

c'est marrant moi j'ai beaucoup moins de GNU sur ma machine que de beaucoup d'autres projets libre, donc merci de ne pas me mettre dans la liste des utilisateurs GNU.

Désolé je ne peux pas m'empêcher de répondre à ce genre de troll   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Mickael

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   
> 
> Bref, je persiste : nous utilisons tous le système GNU. 
> 
>  
> ...

 

too late toooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaate  :Rolling Eyes:  Geekounet et Bapt ont déjà répondu, c'est mort, sorter vos casques armures et protections en tout genre le troll est lancé!!!

----------

## boozo

```
$ eix --only-names -I -L "BSD" | wc -l

20

$ eix --only-names -I -L "GNU" | wc -l

0
```

bah, j'crois qu'c'est clair naan ?!  :Mr. Green: 

"poupidou-pidou-doo !" ----------------------------------------><-)))°>------------------  :Arrow:   [ ]

----------

## kopp

Nan mais c'est bon il a cité emacs, il y a un OS entier dans la liste !

Pi GRUB, sérieusement.... LILO !!!

----------

## Enlight

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> ...

 

Bah comme d'hab je suis d'accord avec Magic... de toute façon les autistes qui utilisent vim peuvent pas comprendre   :Laughing: 

par contre tu t'es fait pwner coco, gnuplot c'est pas du gnu, c'était un piège!

----------

## Magic Banana

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   Bref, je persiste : nous utilisons tous le système GNU.   
> 
> Ha ouais ? GNU est aussi le fondeur des BSD que j'utilise ?

 

Tiens, on a un modérateur qui n'utilise pas Gentoo  :Question: 

Certes, il est possible de remplacer chaque composant de GNU. Eux-mêmes étant des remplacements de leurs équivalents UNIX... Mais si vous utiliser Gentoo vous devez forcément avoir, au moins, gcc, glibc, make, coreutils, bash, readline, groff, wget, tar, gzip, nano, etc. (Pour boozo  :Smile:  Ce n'est pas parce que GNU ne fait pas partie de leurs noms qu'ils ne sont pas, pour autant, nés de ce projet. Rien que ces composants de base représentent plus de lignes de code que Linux.

Ça faisait longtemps que l'on avait pas trollé un petit peu ici...  :Laughing: 

----------

## Enlight

Heu... http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/gentoo-alt/bsd/fbsd/

----------

## Bapt

Gentoo n'est pas que linux, il couvre au moins freebsd correctement, netbsd et openbsd ont au moins exister en dev je ne sais pas ou ça en est et dans aucun de ces cas la la glibc par exemple n'est utilisé (contrairement à debian kfreebsd)

----------

## kopp

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tiens, on a un modérateur qui est un gros troll 
> 
> 

 

Voilà, j'ai corrigé !

Mais t'inquiète il utilise Gentoo, même si d'après lui BSD c'est trop vachement mieux... Tellement mieux que ça fonctionne pas avec son laptop !

----------

## geekounet

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*    *Magic Banana wrote:*   Bref, je persiste : nous utilisons tous le système GNU.   
> 
> Ha ouais ? GNU est aussi le fondeur des BSD que j'utilise ? 
> 
> Tiens, on a un modérateur qui n'utilise pas Gentoo  

 

Si si, encore sur mon laptop, la dernière Gentoo qui survit encore  :Razz:  Mais si tu comptes que j'ai une Gentoo, une Debian (qui contienne toutes 2 qu'une faible part de GNU, je favorise le BSD et autre softs vraiment libres quand je peux), une FreeBSD (bientôt 2) et une OpenBSD, la proportion de BSD dans ce que j'utilise est largement supérieure au GNU, donc je ne me considère pas utilisateur de l'OS (incomplet) GNU  :Smile: 

Sinon j'avoue que Hurd ya de l'idée, c'est vraiment pas mal, j'en vu une tourner et j'ai bien aimé le concept. Manque plus qu'à coder ce nouveau micro-kernel avec des drivers pour tout, et de le relicencier sous une vraie licence libre genre BSD, et ça serai parfait.  :Smile: 

----------

## _Seth_

Trop fort  :Wink:  En jetant un coup d'oeil à la commande donné par boozo :

```
$ eix --only-names -I -L "BSD" | head -n 1

app-editors/emacs
```

si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer ça :

```
 $ eix -Iv app-editors/emacs

* app-editors/emacs

[...]

     License:             GPL-3 FDL-1.2 BSD
```

pour nourrir le troll :  eix --only-names -I -L "GPL" | wc -l : 614

----------

## geekounet

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> Trop fort  En jetant un coup d'oeil à la commande donné par boozo :
> 
> ```
> $ eix --only-names -I -L "BSD" | head -n 1
> 
> ...

 

Bah comme tous les OS, emacs a un mélange de softs sous plusieurs licences ^^

----------

## boozo

@_Seth_ : mmoué...très sur-fait tout çà... chez moi le head donne :

```
$eix --only-names -I -L "BSD" | head -n 1

app-shells/tcsh

et encore... le tail me sort : x11-wm/e    :p 
```

Et pis bon, finalement... il a toujours été de notoriété publique qu'emacs a été conçu pour les poulpes  :Mr. Green: 

edit: oops y'a eut emberlificotage de doigts, disgrace et faute de frappe

----------

## billiob

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> $eix --only-names -I -L "BDS" | head -n 1
> 
> ...

 

s/BDS/BSD/

Et E a toujours été sous BSD (avec un nombre de clauses diminant). Par contre, il a y (eu) des discussions pour passer les bibliothèques EFL sous LGPL.

----------

## boozo

 *billiob wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et E a toujours été sous BSD (avec un nombre de clauses diminant). Par contre, il a y (eu) des discussions pour passer les bibliothèques EFL sous LGPL.

 

au moins je suis pas seul ^^

btw : mais je n'ai jamais prétendu le contraire c'était juste pour donner à manger au troll - commence à faire moins chaud en ce moment.

----------

## Temet

Je ne sais pas si vous savez, mais depuis hier... Trolltech n'existe plus : http://trolltech.com/about

----------

## Magic Banana

RMS, décidément très actif ces temps-ci (pour les 25 ans du projet GNU), s'insurge contre le coud computing :

 *Richard M. Stallman wrote:*   

> One reason you should not use web applications to do your computing is that you lose control. It's just as bad as using a proprietary program. Do your own computing on your own computer with your copy of a freedom-respecting program. If you use a proprietary program or somebody else's web server, you're defenceless. You're putty in the hands of whoever developed that software.

 

----------

## _Seth_

quelle activité ce RMS !

Par contre, je ne connaissais pas le coud computing : c'est quand on utilise des dés à coud' comme modèle de calcul   :Wink: 

ok, je   :Arrow: 

EDIT@Temet : fiou... j'ai cru que Trolltech avait vraiment disparu.

----------

## kopp

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT@Temet : fiou... j'ai cru que Trolltech avait vraiment disparu.

 

Malheureusement, non.

----------

## kwenspc

C'est pas près de disparaitre, bien au contraire. Bientôt sur tous les Nokia? allez...

----------

## ghoti

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> RMS,  ... s'insurge contre le coud computing

 

Sale coup pour Ulteo ...

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

http://www.gentoo-users.org/ toujours pas d'utilisateurs français, enfin de france...

le topic de ce site : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-707617.html

----------

## gglaboussole

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

> http://www.gentoo-users.org/ toujours pas d'utilisateurs français, enfin de france...
> 
> le topic de ce site : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-707617.html

 

Voilà qui est corrigé...content d'ouvrir le bal   :Wink: 

Edit : au fait et toi NEOxAKIRA, puisque tu en parles ?

----------

## xaviermiller

hmm, je connais un bloggueur Gentoo qui va pas apprécier qu'on a utilisé GoogleMaps alors qu'il y a un concurrent libre, OpenStreetMaps  :Wink: 

----------

## gglaboussole

C'est vrai ça...  :Rolling Eyes:   faudrait peut être le suggérer à son instigateur sur le topic...mais je maîtrise pas assez l'anglais pour lui en faire la remarque...

Sinon en soi je trouve pour ma part que c'est une excellente idée, "GoogleMaps" voilà peut être aussi la raison de la faible participation...

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> RMS, décidément très actif ces temps-ci (pour les 25 ans du projet GNU), s'insurge contre le coud computing :
> 
>  *Richard M. Stallman wrote:*   One reason you should not use web applications to do your computing is that you lose control. It's just as bad as using a proprietary program. Do your own computing on your own computer with your copy of a freedom-respecting program. If you use a proprietary program or somebody else's web server, you're defenceless. You're putty in the hands of whoever developed that software. 

 

Une traduction, en français de l'article.

----------

## Magic Banana

13 membres de l'organisme de normalisation norvégien (équivalent de l'AFNOR française) le quitte. Ils estiment que le vote en faveur de l'OOXML (alors que le comminté technique était très majoritairement contre) enlève toute crédibilité à cette institution. Avant de partir, il rédigèrent cette lettre donc voici une extrait :

 *13 ex-membres de l'organisme de normalisation norvégien wrote:*   

> We end our work with Standard Norway because:
> 
>     * The administration of Standard Norway trust 37 identical letters from Microsoft partners more than their own technical committee.
> 
>     * The process within Standard Norway has been unpredictable and the administration has changed the rules along the way.
> ...

 

----------

## Magic Banana

Micro$oft cherche maintenant à prendre contrôle de l'Open Document ! Ça commence par une demande de synchronisation des deux normes.

Avec un voix à la Groland :  Pendant ce temps là, il y a plus grave encore. Ne manquez pas les derniers événements dans le fil intitulé "[Liberté] Loi Hadopi : France vs. Europe. Allez l'Europe !". Nicolas Sarkozy ignore le vote de 88% du parlement et choisit de sacrifier notre droit à la vie privée sur l'autel du bénéfice des industriels de la musique et du cinéma.

EDIT : lien corrigéLast edited by Magic Banana on Tue Oct 07, 2008 9:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

Petit soucis de lien Magic, tu peux corriger ?

----------

## Magic Banana

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Petit soucis de lien Magic, tu peux corriger ?

 

C'est fait. Désolé.  :Razz: 

----------

## kwenspc

Ils ont déjà mis à mal (bousillé?) l'ISO... et ça a pas l'air de les faire sourciller, et l'ISO non plus (après tout ils l'ont bien voulus). 

À la limite mieux vaut que l'ISO se gaufre plutôt que de continuer cette mascarade, ça en devient ridicule là.

----------

## Magic Banana

Selon Actuate, le logiciel libre s'impose en Europe.

----------

## xaviermiller

Avis aux amateurs du libre du sud-ouest du Brabant (Halle-Waterloo) : la prochaine réunion de CULButte est ce vendredi 17/10 à 20h au Collège Cardinal Mercier à Braine-l'Alleud. Informations sur http://www.culbutte.be

Au sommaire : BSD et notre site Web.

----------

## kopp

c'est de bon goût ça, le nom de ce LUG ...

----------

## mornik

 *kopp wrote:*   

> c'est de bon goût ça, le nom de ce LUG ...

 

CULButte au collège : ça fait un bon titre de film pervers !

----------

## VikingB

Il faut des noms "choc" pour que l'on se les rappelle !  CULButte a été choisi comme acronyme de Club des Utilisateurs Linux de la Butte du Lion ....

Nous sommes quatre gentooistes membres fondateurs ; Xavier Miller, SuperHeron, LeWille et moi-même... On a malgré tout accepté des debianistes et ubuntistes  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Ghoti, si tu nous entends

"Kom met ons, viendez chez nous !"

----------

## Magic Banana

Le 13 octobre, un certain John C. Dvorak a établit une wish list pour Windows 7. Le lendemain, un blogueur reprend l'idée et rédige la sienne. Ce qui est amusant, c'est que dans les deux cas, un système d'exploitation bien supérieur (je vous laisse deviner lequel  :Wink:  ) répond déjà admirablement à toutes ces doléances !  :Laughing:   :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by Magic Banana on Wed Oct 15, 2008 12:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

FreeDOS ?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## truc

Salut, je ne sais pas si je peux mettre ça ici directement ou pas, mais si ça n'est pas le cas, faites le moi savoir et je supprime de suite.

Voila, si y'a des gens sans taf par ici, sachez que ma boite recherche un 'developpeur GUI' comme ils disent.

Si ça en interresse, faites le moi savoir par pm. C'est sur paris 17

----------

## xaviermiller

je crois que tu peux : ce n'est pas la première offre d'emploi qui transite via le forum  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

Bon heu je poste une offre d'emploi aussi, qui concerne des Gentoo en plus.  :Smile:  Mon papa est en recherche d'un sysadmin, pour un parc de plusieurs dizaines de machines sous Gentoo (avec Apache, PHP, MySQL, Radius, etc.) et des routeurs sous OpenBSD (avec tout plein de PF, pfsync et carp), dans la boite Eliot, qui fait de l'informatique embarqué pour les camions.  Pour avoir connu la chose, c'est assez intéressant et complet à gérer, ya un gros réseau assez complexe à administrer, ya de quoi ne pas s'ennuyer.  :Smile: 

Et ça se passe à Voiron, près de Grenoble.

Et donc si ça vous intéresse, vous pouvez demander plus d'infos et/ou envoyer votre CV à l'adresse philippe.guinoiseau at eliot-sa  dot com.

Voilà  :Razz: 

----------

## nico_calais

Pauv wiki  :Sad: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Deux nouvelles dont je vous fais part :

1) Comme vous le savez, le Plan Besson a été présenté, dans sa forme définitive, lundi dernier. Dans un bref communiqué, l'April réagit point par point (politique publique, interopérabilité pour l'e-administration, imposture des DRM interopérables et vente liée). Encore l'occasion de rappeler l'excellent travail de cette association (engagez-vous !).  :Very Happy: 

2) Framablog eut la bonne idée de traduire un article/entretien présentant une nouveauté marquante de Firefox 3.1 (qui devrait sortir d'ici la fin de l'année) : la possibilité de lire nativement les balises HTML "audio" et "video" lorsque le format utilisé est Vorbis ou Theora. Un grand pas en avant dans le combat contre les brevets logiciels.

----------

## jerep6

Salut, j'ai une question sur le fonctionnement de portage.

Lors du emerge -avuD world il me sort :

```
[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pygobject-2.15.4 [2.14.2] USE="X%* doc -debug -examples -libffi" 467 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pygtk-2.13.0 [2.12.1-r2] USE="X doc -examples" 2,081 kB

[blocks b     ] <dev-python/pygtk-2.13 ("<dev-python/pygtk-2.13" is blocking dev-python/pygobject-2.15.4)

Total: 40 packages (36 upgrades, 3 new, 1 in new slot), Size of downloads: 173,542 kB

Conflict: 1 block

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]
```

Pourquoi portage veut quand même effectuer la mise à jour ? Que va t'il faire concrètement ?

Je me rappelle qu'avant portage n'avait pas ce comportement, il refusait tout simplement la mise à jour.

Merci.

----------

## geekounet

Bah maintenant il sait résoudre le blocage tout seul c'est tout. Il fait pareil que quand tu le résolvais manuellement, mais tout seul cette fois.  :Smile: 

----------

## jerep6

Ok. Merci de ta réponse.

Il résoud plus ou moins bien le blocage. La semaine dernière j'avais un paquet qui bloquait kdebase-startkde (ou inversement je ne sais plus). J'ai laissé faire portage et au reboot je ne pouvais plus démarrer kde. J'ai du réinstaller kdebase-startkde.

----------

## Magic Banana

Micro$oft et les brevets logiciels...

----------

## nico_calais

vu sur bashfr  :Laughing: 

----------

## geekounet

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> vu sur bashfr 

 

Vu en live :p

----------

## Bapt

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *nico_calais wrote:*   vu sur bashfr  
> 
> Vu en live :p

 

mouais m'enfin le mec voulais peut être installer simplement le gestionnaire de fichier gentoo sous sa debian, parce que si c'est ça je peux blinder bashfr avec les citations que je vois tous les jours.

----------

## Temet

Bah c'est surtout que tu peux installer Gentoo sous Debian!

C'est tout à fait normal, en chroot... cette quote n'a pas sa place sur bashfr.

----------

## xaviermiller

en effet, elle ne m'a pas non plus fait rire   :Confused: 

----------

## nico_calais

Il aurait aussi pu vouloir utiliser gentoo en machine virtuelle ou peut être qu'il sait pas ce que c'est qu'une distrib. Moi perso, je me fiche du contexte (bien que j'aimerai bien savoir quand même). Le plus important c'est que ça m'a fait marrer. Donc perso, je pense que la quote a tout à fait sa place sur bashfr ^^

----------

## Temet

Vu son score, pas sûr que la majorité partage ton avis  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## nico_calais

Je suis pas sûr que la majorité sachent ce que sont gentoo et debian . Forcement, ça devient moins marrant pour eux.  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## geekounet

C'est bien la distrib qu'il voulait installer, et oui c'est juste qu'il s'est mal exprimé, il voulait faire le chroot depuis sa Debian et tout, mais bon la formulation était marrante.  :Smile:  Mais n'empêche que ça fait plusieurs jours qu'il galère à l'installer, et qu'il comprend pas grand chose à ce qu'il fait.  :Razz: 

----------

## nico_calais

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> C'est bien la distrib qu'il voulait installer, et oui c'est juste qu'il s'est mal exprimé, il voulait faire le chroot depuis sa Debian et tout, mais bon la formulation était marrante.  Mais n'empêche que ça fait plusieurs jours qu'il galère à l'installer, et qu'il comprend pas grand chose à ce qu'il fait. 

 

Mouhahaha. Va vraiment falloir que je me connecte plus souvent sur irc moi ^^

----------

## kopp

Tiens, j'avais pas vu le pseudo, du coup j'avais pas calculé d'où ça provenait...

Ils publient jamais nos quotes les plus droles

Pour l'approbation du publique, il n'y a ni sexe, ni kikoulol, c'est normal qu'elle ne soit pas terrible.

----------

## Temet

Franchement énorme et terriblement vrai!

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Franchement énorme et terriblement vrai!

 

Toi, tu es passé sur VDM aujourd'hui...

----------

## Temet

T'ain c'est dingue ça, je l'ai posté sur deux forums... et bah t'es le deuxième à avoir deviné!!!

----------

## kopp

Hum, je vois pas la relation avec VDM aujourd'hui... ou alors c'était pas dans le flux rss...

Bref, c'est pas neuf la ladder theory. On paralait pas encore de web 2.0 que ça existait déjà sur le web...

----------

## Temet

Y a la théorie et la manière de la défendre.

En l'occurrence, c'est surtout le style et la manière qui valent le coup  :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

Une bombe de fumee explose!

Une toux feroce se fait entendre - Trevoke a crache un poumon (si, si).

Je ne fais que passer, hein -- je voulais juste dire que j'ai modifie ma signature et que j'ai refait le tour du 'Moment Detente' et que c'est vraiment un tres bon thread.. Qui ne devrait pas mourir du tout! Je me suis bien poile, dommage que quelques-uns des liens soient morts.

Une bombe de fumee explose!

Une quinte de toux, suivi d'un bruit de trebuchement et d'un cri, puis une toux, puis un cri, puis SPLAT ! puis rien.

J'ai rien! Je vais bien!

[edit: c'est quoi VDM ?]

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> [edit: c'est quoi VDM ?]

 

un site à la con

Le rapport était dans les commentaires d'une VDM où un mec postait la théorie de l'échelle... (oui, on peut s'ennuyer dans un job au point de lire les commentaires et les liens à la con posté dedans...)

----------

## kopp

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

>  *Trevoke wrote:*   [edit: c'est quoi VDM ?] 
> 
> un site à la con
> 
> Le rapport était dans les commentaires d'une VDM où un mec postait la théorie de l'échelle... (oui, on peut s'ennuyer dans un job au point de lire les commentaires et les liens à la con posté dedans...)

 

C'est pour ça que je me limite au flux rss  :Smile: 

----------

## Gronono

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> un site à la con
> 
> 

 

J'ai passé une bonne partie de ma journée de boulot à lire "ces bêtises"   :Evil or Very Mad: 

C'est mon chef qui va être content....

----------

## kopp

Si tu ne trainais pas sur le forum pendant les heures de boulot...

----------

## mornik

Je dirais plustot : heureusement il y a c'est site à la con pour occuper des journées au boulot, sans boulot !!

----------

## nonas

 *mornik wrote:*   

> Je dirais plustot : heureusement il y a c'est site à la con pour occuper des journées au boulot, sans boulot !!

 Y'a encore des boites où on met pas les gens au chômage quand y'a pas de boulot ?   :Surprised: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Des nouvelles versions :

* Celle de Theora 1.0 qui prend de plsu en plus d'importance (utilisation par Wikimedia, support natif par Firefox 3.1).

* Celle de la GNU Free Document License 1.3 demandée par Wikiedia et maintenant « migrable » vers une des licences Creative Commons.

----------

## jerep6

Bonjour, rien de grave donc je ne crée pas de nouveau sujet dans le forum.

Je viens de mettre à jour vlc 0.9.6 et lorsque je lis une vidéo la fenêtre vidéo et l'interface de vlc sont séparées. Même comportement avec la version 0.9.5.

La version 0.9.4-r1 n'a pas ce problème.

Avez vous ce genre de comportement de la part de vlc ?

----------

## Biloute

J'ai passé des heures à essayer de graver mais ce con de Graveman trouvais toujours quelque chose à redire pour ne rien foutre.

D'abord je m'acharne à configurer le kernel, puis je tente avec un graveur externe sur USB mais j'avais toujours un message du genre

Graveman: -"T'as pas mis de cd."

Biloute: -"Graveman t'es trop con, regarde d'abord dans le bon device."

G:"T'as mis un cd, mets plutot un dvd"

B:"Si si c'est bien un dvd, tiens voilà tes lunettes"

Aprés avoir gaspillé plusieurs heures avec cette couille molle de Graveman je l'envoi dehors à coup de emerge -C graveman dans le cul et j'installe xfburn.

Donc j'invite le nouveau venu, qui m'affiche une grande fenetre avec marqué dessus

 *Quote:*   

> Welcome to xfburn!

 

Là on voit tout de suite à qui on a affaire.

Et la tout est plus ergonomique et il grave en fermant sa Gueule.

Bordel j'ai enfin réussi à graver un dvd.

----------

## geekounet

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> J'ai passé des heures à essayer de graver mais ce con de Graveman trouvais toujours quelque chose à redire pour ne rien foutre.
> 
> D'abord je m'acharne à configurer le kernel, puis je tente avec un graveur externe sur USB mais j'avais toujours un message du genre
> 
> Graveman: -"T'as pas mis de cd."
> ...

 

Perso je fais un simple wodim plop.iso et c'est fait  :Wink: 

----------

## gregool

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Perso je fais un simple wodim plop.iso et c'est fait 

 

 :Very Happy:  c'est vrai qu'a la base le GUI c'etait quand même pour se faciliter la vie, mais voila un exemple parfait du contraire.

j'essaie moi aussi de plus en plus a aller a l'essentiel, j'ai encore des mauvais réflexes

----------

## Temet

 *jerep6 wrote:*   

> Bonjour, rien de grave donc je ne crée pas de nouveau sujet dans le forum.
> 
> Je viens de mettre à jour vlc 0.9.6 et lorsque je lis une vidéo la fenêtre vidéo et l'interface de vlc sont séparées. Même comportement avec la version 0.9.5.
> 
> La version 0.9.4-r1 n'a pas ce problème.
> ...

 

Oui!

J'en ai eu tellement ras le cul des bugs de VLC 0.9 que je suis repassé stable (et cette fois, c'est pas du luxe de laisser le mask sur les versions plus récentes).

Et pourtant, je suis pro Qt, surtout que le 0.9 se lançait 50 fois plus rapidement que la 0.8 ..

----------

## Oupsman

Là tout de suite maintenant, je suis impatient de rentrer chez moi pour jouer avec ma dernière acquisition : une carte mère D201GLY2 d'Intel, qui sera la pièce maitresse de mon futur routeur. Elle est d'ors et déjà affublée d'un disque sata 7200 tr/min de 100 Go et de 512 Mo de RAM. La compilation d'une gentoo hardened est en cours   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Là tout de suite maintenant, je suis impatient de rentrer chez moi pour jouer avec ma dernière acquisition : une carte mère D201GLY2 d'Intel, qui sera la pièce maitresse de mon futur routeur. Elle est d'ors et déjà affublée d'un disque sata 7200 tr/min de 100 Go et de 512 Mo de RAM. La compilation d'une gentoo hardened est en cours   

 

Je suis assez curieux de savoir ce que ça va donner  :Smile: 

En ce moment je louche sur les nouvelles mini-ITX à base d'Atom dual coeur. ~100€ pour une cm + cpu + ram 2Go y a moyen que ce soit intéressant. Sachant ce que ça consomme en électricité... (alors que là je tourne avec une vieille ATX intel BX P3 600Mhz)

À part ça je suis passé à Nvidia, Ati c'est finit sur mon desktop   :Embarassed:  ... Vu que je comptais jouer un peu (impossible de refaire fonctionner mon ati comme j'ai pu le faire il y a ~1an   :Sad:  )

J'y reviendrais quand les drivers RadeonHD seront tel que leur prédécesseur radeon en 3D.

----------

## Oupsman

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je suis assez curieux de savoir ce que ça va donner 

 

je suis assez surpris de la vitesse de compilation sur cette plate forme. Ca ne vaut pas mon C2D, mais c'est pas non plus horrible ... Pourtant ce n'est qu'un celeron 1,2 Ghz. 

Là il est dans un boitier en contreplaqué, je n'avais pas envie d'acheter un boitier ITX qui coute la peau du Q. J'ai quasiment fini d'installer les softs nécessaires, reste plus qu'a les configurer (et faut que je découvre Snort, c'est pô gagné).

----------

## kwenspc

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   
> 
> Je suis assez curieux de savoir ce que ça va donner  
> 
> je suis assez surpris de la vitesse de compilation sur cette plate forme. Ca ne vaut pas mon C2D, mais c'est pas non plus horrible ... Pourtant ce n'est qu'un celeron 1,2 Ghz. 
> ...

 

En même temps ce sont les softs avec interface graphique qui "généralement" sont lourds à compiler (le DM, les applis genre firefox etc...).

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Là il est dans un boitier en contreplaqué, je n'avais pas envie d'acheter un boitier ITX qui coute la peau du Q.

 

Clairement... ~50 à 60€ pour un boitier de base sans alim c'est se foutre du monde. Mais ça c'est dû à la vague "media center" amha, c'est limite vu comme un produit de luxe si on souhaite se le faire soit-même... (alors que l'obpectif final n'est pas forcément de faire un media-center enfin passons...)

Je serais curieux de voir une photo de ton boitier home-made sinon ^^

----------

## Oupsman

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*    *kwenspc wrote:*   
> 
> Je suis assez curieux de savoir ce que ça va donner  
> 
> je suis assez surpris de la vitesse de compilation sur cette plate forme. Ca ne vaut pas mon C2D, mais c'est pas non plus horrible ... Pourtant ce n'est qu'un celeron 1,2 Ghz. 
> ...

 

Euh joker   :Embarassed:  C'est du contreplaqué, et ca a la mauvaise habitude d'éclater facilement à la découpe. Le boitier n'est pas présentable ... Mais il fait son office, c'est tout ce que je lui demande. Il lui manque que le couvercle, mais je voudrais acheter des charnières et un aimant avant ...

EDIT : sinon y'a ce boitier là qui est pô cher et avec Alimentation : http://www.aubonmicro.com/Tarif-AOPEN/H_360A___boitier_de_bureau_a_faible_encombrement___micro_ATX_!9197820A250.html

----------

## Bapt

Dans le même ordre d'idée celui là est plus petit : http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00063095.html, mais encore trop gros

----------

## Alexis

 *jerep6 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je viens de mettre à jour vlc 0.9.6 et lorsque je lis une vidéo la fenêtre vidéo et l'interface de vlc sont séparées. Même comportement avec la version 0.9.5.
> 
> La version 0.9.4-r1 n'a pas ce problème.
> ...

 

Oui, la vidéo embarquée a été désactivée à cause de problèmes de "race condition", ce qui veut dire que ça peut faire planter vlc de temps en temps.

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oui!
> 
> J'en ai eu tellement ras le cul des bugs de VLC 0.9 que je suis repassé stable (et cette fois, c'est pas du luxe de laisser le mask sur les versions plus récentes).
> ...

 

Fais gaffe, je vais bientôt la virer la 0.8  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Bah y a des paquets bien plus vieux dans portage qui restent traîner avec des versions plus récentes qui ne me posent pas de problème.

En revanche, VLC 0.9 m'en pose!

----------

## Alexis

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Bah y a des paquets bien plus vieux dans portage qui restent traîner avec des versions plus récentes qui ne me posent pas de problème.
> 
> En revanche, VLC 0.9 m'en pose!

 

c'est surtout un souci que la 0.8 a des bugs de sécurité non patchés...

----------

## jerep6

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oui!
> 
> J'en ai eu tellement ras le cul des bugs de VLC 0.9 que je suis repassé stable (et cette fois, c'est pas du luxe de laisser le mask sur les versions plus récentes).
> ...

 

Merci de ta réponse. Ça me rassure. Je vais garder la version 0.9.4-r1 pour le moment.

Comment fait on quand on est en ~arch pour dire que l'on souhaite que les versions stables d'un logiciel ?

Edit :

 *Alexis wrote:*   

> Oui, la vidéo embarquée a été désactivée à cause de problèmes de "race condition", ce qui veut dire que ça peut faire planter vlc de temps en temps. 

 

Ok merci de l'explication. 

Personnellement je préfère que vlc plante de temps en temps que de ne pas avoir la vidéo embarquée. C'est pas très pratique d'avoir deux fenêtres.

----------

## Alexis

 *jerep6 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Alexis wrote:*   Oui, la vidéo embarquée a été désactivée à cause de problèmes de "race condition", ce qui veut dire que ça peut faire planter vlc de temps en temps.  
> 
> Ok merci de l'explication. 
> ...

 

grmbl, faut toujours qu'il y en ait qui ralent  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Bah je préfèrerais que ça ne plante pas en embarqué surtout!  :Laughing: 

----------

## Alexis

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Bah je préfèrerais que ça ne plante pas en embarqué surtout! 

 

pareil, mais bon, c'est la vie...

----------

## nonas

Puisqu'on parle de ça, est-ce qu'il y a moyen de se passer de Qt tout en conservant une interface graphique ? Parce que bon j'ai émergé Qt que pour VLC et 1h de compil juste pour ça ça me gave un peu (même si je le mets pas à jour souvent)...

----------

## Alexis

 *nonas wrote:*   

> Puisqu'on parle de ça, est-ce qu'il y a moyen de se passer de Qt tout en conservant une interface graphique ? 

 

non  :Sad: 

T'as une interface en ncurses si tu veux, mais je pense pas que ça soit ce que tu veux.

----------

## nonas

Dommage  :Sad: 

J'avais bien vu le cvlc mais bon ^^

edit : humm l'interface ncurses est pas si mal que ça en fait !

----------

## _Seth_

on n'est jamais déçu par ncurse  :Wink: 

sauf quand c'est un utilitaire debian   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## nonas

 :Laughing: 

L'interface ncurses de vlc est quand même limité, y'a juste la playlist, un browser et une page d'aide, aucun accès aux (nombreuses) options, pas de possibilité de changer les keybindings etc  :Sad: 

Mais bon pour l'usage que j'en ai (multiposte Free et lecture DVD) ça me suffit pour le moment.

----------

## Temet

Ah, je comprends mieux la discussion sur VLC... j'ai fait ma MAJ hebdomadaire et VLC 0.9.6 a été stabilisé... humpf...

Je me demande si mon homeplayer marche encore du coup moi.

----------

## Temet

Tiens Alexis, si tu repasses par là, tu saurais pourquoi VLC ne prends pas en compte ma configuration de Qt 4?

Genre les polices sont moches et aliasées, contrairement à SMPlayer par exemple qui lui prend en compte ma conf. Merci.

----------

## YetiBarBar

Adobe va-t-il signer la mort de nspluginwrapper ?

En tout cas, une bonne nouvelle pour les accros à Flash qui ne sont pas en multilib, bien que l'alternative swfdec donne de bons résultats!

----------

## xaviermiller

héhé, j'entends déjà arriver les trolls "ça pue c'est pas libre"  :Laughing: 

----------

## Delvin

Pour ceux qui (comme moi) n'ont pas trop le choix pour flash, une ebuild

----------

## geekounet

Cool de nouvelles failles de sécu en 64bit, on s'en serai bien passé...

@Delvin: on a toujours le choix  :Wink: 

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

l'ebuild est dans portage...

----------

## Alexis

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Tiens Alexis, si tu repasses par là, tu saurais pourquoi VLC ne prends pas en compte ma configuration de Qt 4?
> 
> Genre les polices sont moches et aliasées, contrairement à SMPlayer par exemple qui lui prend en compte ma conf. 

 

aucune idée :/ je me sers pas trop de ce genre de config, mais je viens d'essayer de la changer avec qtconfig et (au moins) la taille de la police est prise en compte et les fontes ont l'air ok. Après tu veux peut être parler des sous titres & compagnie, et là ça n'aura plus grand chose à voir avec qt...

----------

## Temet

Tiens, zarb ça...

Je ne parlais pas des st mais bien des menus VLC.

----------

## dapsaille

Surement OFF mais non forcémment Geek

 .. que se passe t"il sur le forum ?? 

 Ou sont les centaines (millions) de questions par jour ? 

 Gentoo est elle en perte de puissance ?

 Kubuntu aurait elle tout soufflé ?

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

c'est clair que la partie française du forum est très peu active, peut être que http://www.gentoofr.org/ donne pas envie...

Mais il en est de même sur IRC où on voit peu de nouvelles têtes (enfin pseudo) sur #tribugentoo et #gentoofr est mort comme le site, une refonte de la communauté francophone de gentoo pour être bénéfique...

(même si on est très bien entre nous)

----------

## d2_racing

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

>  Ou sont les centaines (millions) de questions par jour ? 
> 
>  Gentoo est elle en perte de puissance ?
> 
>  Kubuntu aurait elle tout soufflé ?

 

De notre côté au Québec, Gentoo-Québec commence a prendre de la vitesse.

On a plusieurs questions par jours et il y a même une communauté en formation.

Surtout dans la région de Québec, on est rendu 25 pour être exact et on se rencontre à tous les 2 semaines dans le cadre de la formation Gentoo Linux.

Enfin, je confirme que le forum en Anglais est toujours aussi populaire.

----------

## xaviermiller

C'est vrai qu'il n'y a plus que des questions de base, peu de recherches de scripts shell (nommez-le comme vous voulez  :Wink: ) de la mort-qui-tue, qui font le café en récitant votre Livre de chevet d'une voix monocorde.

(pst: j'ai une question sur le boot en utilisant UUID=.... en USB, si vous pouvriez m'aidasser...)

----------

## geekounet

Vous voulez qu'on relance les DOW ?  :Razz: 

Sinon je dois avouer que moi même je ne suis pratiquement plus sous Gentoo, il me reste que mon laptop, le reste est sous {Free,Open}BSD, donc des questions j'en ai plus trop  :Razz: 

----------

## Temet

Arf, je dois avouer que je suis sous Gentoo faute de mieux.

Ce n'est pas que négatif hein... mais je trouve Gentoo vraiment simple à gérer et efficace.

Le point fort est sa personnalisation ... qui est quelque part son point faible : rien n'est intégré.

Pis faut être honnête... faut pas être pressé sous Gentoo ... je suis toujours sous KDE 3.5. Ceci dit, les devs de KDE crient partout que 4.2 est enfin prêt pour monsieur tout le monde... j'espère que les Gentooistes en stable en feront partie.

J'ai bien essayé Kubuntu, j'ai trouvé ça horriblement mal fichu et ça casse tout seul comme un rien (la seule distro que je pète 4 fois sur 5 rien qu'en installant un driver Graphique).

Opensuse est pas mal mais lourrrdde et super bordélique pour les dépôts... mes PC ne sont pas des foudres de guerre mais tournent super bien sous Gentoo.

Les autres ne me tentent pas, ptet à tort pour Mandriva...

Enfin bref, en même temps je rêve d'une distro avec des trucs super bien intégrés pour la gestion du réseau, des périphs, tout ça... en même temps je veux une distro minimaliste, pas avec 200 applis en trop dont je me contrefous. Bref, pas facile.

Enfin globalement, je suis très content de mes Gentoo, elles ronronnent depuis des années sans réinstallation batarde tous les 6 mois au moins  :Wink: 

Merci aux devs (qui ne foutent pas la merde).

----------

## dapsaille

En fait il manque un outil graphique (pas tapper pas tapper) 

permettant de sélectionner ses "outils de base" jentend wifi, pilotes proprio, bureau kde4 ou 3 , support imprimante ou pas 

enfin ce que j'en dit :p

Une sorte de "meta" en fait

----------

## Bapt

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> En fait il manque un outil graphique (pas tapper pas tapper) 
> 
> permettant de sélectionner ses "outils de base" jentend wifi, pilotes proprio, bureau kde4 ou 3 , support imprimante ou pas 
> 
> enfin ce que j'en dit :p
> ...

 

Tu demandes quand même un truc qui ne correspond pas du tout, mais alors pas du tout à la philosophie de gentoo ou alors j'ai rien compris. Il y a selon moi déjà trop de truc qui sont imposés dans gentoo, si maintenant elle se fait à faire des "task-sel"... ou va t on ?

----------

## d2_racing

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Sinon je dois avouer que moi même je ne suis pratiquement plus sous Gentoo, il me reste que mon laptop, le reste est sous {Free,Open}BSD, donc des questions j'en ai plus trop 

 

Moi c'est ma prochaine étape, si je trouve le temps.

----------

## dapsaille

 *Bapt wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*   En fait il manque un outil graphique (pas tapper pas tapper) 
> 
> permettant de sélectionner ses "outils de base" jentend wifi, pilotes proprio, bureau kde4 ou 3 , support imprimante ou pas 
> 
> enfin ce que j'en dit :p
> ...

 

 Oui je suis d'accord avec toi sur le fond ...

 Mais après une bonne journée d'admin j'ai autre chose à faire que me coltiner des scans de use flags pour pouvoir installer de quoi regarder un xvid ...

 Et si beaucoup de monde déserte Gentoo c'est surement car ils estiment avoir absorbé les connaissances nécessaires 

avant de passer à un bouzin plus user friendly.

 Pour la technique c'est le pied Gentoo mais au bout d'un moment .... administrer un poste desktop ca gonfle un peu ...

 Un truc stupide, bête à hurler ... kde4 il est ou mon automontage ?? les effets 3d de la mort qui tue pourquoi je peux pas émerger un méta pour kde qui me les installe aussi ? ..

 Ok c'est moins gratifiant que se racler des use flags qui font ceci cela ha que j'ai oublié png et cairo je recompile (quoi ca sent le vécu ? )

 mais quand on veut un os sympa fiable et personnalisable sans passer 4 heures par jour (voir plus ) ...   :Wink: 

Ceci n'est pas un brulot ni un dénigrement de ce qu'est Gentoo mais bel et bien une amélioration à penser peut être pour récupérer du monde et donc des ebuilds :p

----------

## boozo

@Bapt : c'est rien le dapsaille nous fait sa "rechute chronique hivernale" (ndr: je fais grace d'une exumation du thread épique) ; il va retourner sur win$ quelques jours pour re-goûter au joie du côté "userfriendly" de la gui et pis il se calmera  :Mr. Green: 

@dapsaille : Non sans rire : vous voulez tout et son contraire là ! J'ai rien contre du front-end de cet ordre par-ci par-là (des trucs du genre gestion du wifi ou autre ok) mais à dose minimale et puis pour le reste ?! oO

Et puis je ne crois pas mais ce n'est qu'un avis personnel, qu'on gagnera des "ebuilds" ni d'autres améliorations notables en allant ratisser du côté de ce type de nouvel utilisateur ne souhaitant que du pushbutton pour mater des films qui viendraient d'onsaittousbiendoùsanslenommer et d'autres bling-bling

Vaudrait mieux attirer des devs quinenveullent pour tailler des softs novateurs qui feront ce qu'on leur demande et seulement (ou au choix de l'utilisateur) et qui le feront bien - La vie du produit marketing "PACK" n'a que trop pourri la vie à tout le monde dans tous les domaines si tu veux mon sentiment   :Crying or Very sad: 

Edit [~OT] :

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> (snip)
> 
> Et si beaucoup de monde déserte Gentoo c'est surement car ils estiment avoir absorbé les connaissances nécessaires
> 
> avant de passer à un bouzin plus user friendly.
> ...

 

Ca me fait penser à l'argument du jeune père de famille çà : genre "A 18 ans je tripatouillais le carbu pour avoir des watts et j'en avais rien à carrer des casses, des gommes, du fioul, des limitations de vitesses etc. Mais bon j'ai grandi : j'ai un(des) lardon(s), j'ai plus de temps à perdre avec ces con****** ni de pépettes à mettre dans la gazoline, le caoutchouc, les contraventions et encore moins de temps à perdre avec les poussettes en warning sur le bas côté. J'ai passé la trentaine - j'ai acheté la dernière béhème-éthanol en break avec assistance gold et je suis pépère  :Laughing: 

Rien de tout cela - c'est une question de culture ! Gentoo c'est un OS à vivre !

----------

## dapsaille

Mais mais mais mon dieu j'ai un historique et on me le ressort :p

 Bah ce n'est qu'un avis , j'aime Gentoo , j'ai Gentoo sur mon serveur et à 80% sur mon pc perso,

au boulot j'ai ma station Solaris et des milliers de serveurs à gérer . et mes collègues coté windows s'en prennent plein la g...lle 

 mais bon ... que les devs bossent c'est super .. sauf que tant que y'aura pas le "mon clavier multimédia marche direct comme sous kubuntu" le public Gentoo restera ce qu'il est .. une bande de geek (dont j'assume le fait d'y appartenir.. que dis-je je revendique) en perte de vitesse   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Moi j'aime bien Gentoo. Je veux un truc, il est dans Portage. Je fais de la musique avec (grâce à de l'aide de convaincus pro-audio Linux), et je chipote (un Gentoo sur disque externe qui roxxe sa mère-grand sur n'importe quelle machine x86)

----------

## jerep6

@temet et dapsaille : +1

C'est vrai que gentoo manque d'intégration. Ça donne assez envie quand on voit l'intégrations dans les distributions comme kubuntu et opensuse.

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et si beaucoup de monde déserte Gentoo c'est surement car ils estiment avoir absorbé les connaissances nécessaires
> 
> avant de passer à un bouzin plus user friendly

 

C'est exactement ce que je me dis. Maintenant que je connais un peu mieux les rouages d'une distribution, j'ai bien envie de passer à kubuntu ou opensuse pour me faciliter la vie. Car c'est vrai il faut le dire, s'occuper d'une gentoo ça prend du temps.

Pour le moment je reste sur gentoo car j'y vois plus d'avantages que d'inconvénients.

----------

## kwenspc

Moi je trouve au contraire que Gentoo devrait être encore plus tweakable  :Smile: 

Le principe de Gentoo c'est plus d'être une méta-distribution qu'une distribution. Alors justement, qu'ils poussent le bouchon à fond. Je voudrais plus de SLOT moi, plus de souplesse dans l'interaction des USE etc... Aussi plus de facilité pour la portabilité vers d'autres archi, pour l'embarqué. Ok y a OE (OpenEmbedded), qui est justement inspiré de Gentoo, mais alors si eux ont réussis à fair un truc archi-tweakable, c'est loin d'être aussi propre et facile de prise en main que Gentoo. En gros faudrait un mix des deux. 

Et clairement: faut revoir portage, le recoder complètement, le réarchitecturer. (pour prendre en compte ce que j'ai dit précédemment au passage)

Les outils que demande daspaille c'est plus de l'add-on, à la rigueur ça pourrait faire partie d'un uf-toolkit (uf pour "user-friendly"), mais pas besoin de coller ça d'office. (On en aurait peut-être besoin sur un desktop, mais pas sur un serveur etc...)

Pour ce qui est des gros package genre KDE, Gnome et consors... oui là c'est sûr: Gentoo manque de maturité dans l'intégration de tels composants. (comparé a bouhbountou pour ne pas la nommer). Mais c'est un travail à part ça, c'est du packaging (bouhbountou c'est QUE du packaging par exemple) et c'est là dessus aussi amha que Gentoo devrait plancher pas mal plus. (en plus c'est pas si compliqué de faire des ebuilds, contrairement à des .deb antédiluvien bien moisis croyez moi ^^)

Enfin, ya rien chez les autres pour nous décrocher de Gentoo alors d'ici là hein...

----------

## nonas

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Moi je trouve au contraire que Gentoo devrait être encore plus tweakable 
> 
> Le principe de Gentoo c'est plus d'être une méta-distribution qu'une distribution. Alors justement, qu'ils poussent le bouchon à fond. Je voudrais plus de SLOT moi, plus de souplesse dans l'interaction des USE etc... Aussi plus de facilité pour la portabilité vers d'autres archi, pour l'embarqué. Ok y a OE (OpenEmbedded), qui est justement inspiré de Gentoo, mais alors si eux ont réussis à fair un truc archi-tweakable, c'est loin d'être aussi propre et facile de prise en main que Gentoo. En gros faudrait un mix des deux. 
> 
> Et clairement: faut revoir portage, le recoder complètement, le réarchitecturer. (pour prendre en compte ce que j'ai dit précédemment au passage)

 

C'est vrai que j'aimerai bien par exemple pouvoir choisir simplement si je veux binutils ou busybox. Builder avec uClibc etc (oui je sais y'a Gentoo Embedded).

Pour portage, je sais pas, je suis passé ce soir à la version 2.2 et c'est pas mal (notamment le -q qui est enfin vraiment quiet). D'ailleurs peut-être qu'avec les sets une partie de ce qui tu veux pourrais être implémenter.

La raison pour laquelle je suis passé en 2.2 c'était pour tester dillo2 (oui je sais c'est bourrin). Il est toujours raaaaaaaapide ce dillo ! Vivement le support des frames, des CSS et du javascript !

(par contre j'ai un problème sur le flag cairo de fltk)

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

J'ai testé un peu les autres distributions, mais non je n'accroche pas, je reviens toujours à Gentoo, toujours aussi paramétrable comparée aux autres etc... 

J'adore portage 2.2, je le trouve bien amélioré comparé à la v2.1.x ça n'a plus rien à voir et je suis bien content du "--keep-going" ^^

C'est dommage qu'il y a moins d'activité sur le forum français en effet   :Confused: .

Et surtout le fait qu'une fois que la gentoo est installée on ne reviens pas dessus, on fait les mises à jour tranquille. Sur les autres distributions "user-friendly" , le coup de réinstaller le système tous les 6mois, c'est vraiment moyen et saoulant au maximum   :Shocked:  (certes il y a quand même moyen de faire uniquement par les mises à jour mais au final ça finit toujours "bancale")

----------

## geekounet

 *nonas wrote:*   

> La raison pour laquelle je suis passé en 2.2 c'était pour tester dillo2 (oui je sais c'est bourrin). Il est toujours raaaaaaaapide ce dillo ! Vivement le support des frames, des CSS et du javascript !
> 
> (par contre j'ai un problème sur le flag cairo de fltk)

 

Heu ouais à ce niveau là je préfère quand même elinks, ok c'est en mode texte seulement (mais bon ya pas trop de perte par rapport à dillo), le rendu est vraiment bien foutu, et il comprend les css (assez appréciable quand on a un term qui supporter les 256 couleurs d'ailleurs) et le javascript.  :Smile: 

----------

## dapsaille

Ok j'ai mal du m'exprimer ..

 En aucun cas il ne faut d'office les multimedia bouzin type osd pour le volume sur le clavier ...

 Cependant ... la tout de suite maintenant je veux pouvoir utiliser les touches de mon G15 .... 

super faut que je cherche sur le net quel paquet correspondarit (ha oui y'as le wiki .. down presque tout le temp et outdated)

Alors qu'un simple addon avec un choix clicclic suivant terminer (ca fille des boutons hein :p ) serait tellement plus simple ..

 Autre exemple : le panneau de configuration de kubuntu ... mon dieu mais ca charcute sévère .. sous gentoo = tout à la main ..

Ca rebute les nouveaux et fait fuir certains "routards"

 Gentoo doit rester dans l'esprit mais trouver un overlay avec un menu le gérant serait merveilleux

----------

## d2_racing

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> C'est dommage qu'il y a moins d'activité sur le forum français en effet  .

 

Peut-être que le monde a juste moins de problème et surtout ils ont prit de l'expérience.

----------

## ppg

Moi ça me prends plus beaucoup de temps de m'occuper de ma gentoo : une fois toute les 2 semaines un petit emerge --sync && emeger world et ça roule. Maintenant que la config' est faite, plus trop besoin de chercher comment ça marche... donc plus vraiment de questions.

Par contre j'ai beaucoup de mal à m'intéresser aux autres distros maintenant, j'ai bien une debian sur mon lap' mais c'est juste parce que j'avais la flemme de faire marcher la carte wif du bouzin, mais surtout de compiler dessus, et encore plus de mettre un serveur de binaires pour le lap'.

Debian c'est quand même pas très souple : apt-get install openssh-server, et hop tu te récolte les librairies x11… tu veux installer ekiga ? → gnome viens avec… Bref c'est quand très dur de retrouver une gestion des versions de paquets aussi bonne que sous gentoo (pourtant j'en ai testé des distrib').

La prochaine étape c'est une LFS pour le fun et une Gentoo/FreeBSD pour regarder de plus près le cousin.

Mais bientôt je dois installer un parc d'une douzaines de clients à homogénéiser : càd distcc, ldap, nfs, buildpkg…

Je viendrai surement sur le forum pour les questions quand ça marchera pas   :Wink: 

----------

## _Seth_

Je suis aussi optimiste que d2_racing : j'aurais tendance à penser que les utilisateurs lisent ** À LIRE : COMMENT POSTER ET OBTENIR DE L'AIDE ? ** et font d'abord une recherche avant de poster, ce qui doit leur permettre de trouver les réponses.

Cependant, j'ai du mal à croire que tous les nouveaux utilisateurs trouvent directement la solution à leurs problèmes d'installation sans avoir besoin de poster. Il y a peut être moins de nouveaux utilisateurs ce derniers temps. Je ne sais pas comment il serait possible de mesurer cela correctement et efficacement.

----------

## d2_racing

Pour ma part, sur Gentoo-Québec.org, nous avons environ 200 visites unique par jours et selon google analytics, c'est moitié-moitié entre le Canada et la France.

Par contre, j'ai remarqué que la plupart des solutions à des problèmes spécifique sont souvent en Anglais seulement, donc peut-être que la personne concerné ne veut pas lancer un nouveau sujet en Français, si la solution existe déjà en Anglais.

----------

## sd44

peut etre que les gentooiste ont aussi plus l'habitude de se débrouiller, ou alors ils passent à pudunku  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Clark

Hello braves gens,

Bien qu'ayant disparu de la circulation depuis plus d'un an (je tourne sous ArchLinux), je suis régulièrement la vie sur le forum. Je profite donc de l'actuel débat pour faire un petit témoignage, car je crois rassembler les caractéristiques de l'utilisateur fantôme que chacun de vous décrit.

En effet, quand je suis passé à Gentoo, en mai 2006, je n'ai fait qu'imprimer la doc, lire quelques conseils sur le forum et tout s'est très bien passé. Effectivement, il suffit d'utiliser la fonction de recherche pour trouver aisément la réponse aux 2 ou 3 problèmes classiques du débutant sous Gentoo (quitte à étendre la recherche dans la partie anglophone). Je ne me suis inscrit sur le forum que plus tard, une fois que j'ai rencontré un problème complètement tordu avec udev. Après, à part un ou deux trucs à deux balles dont j'aurais pu me passer, je n'ai fait que profiter de mon inscription ici puisque la pas était fait. 

J'ai fini par quitter Gentoo avant de déménager en Polynésie, au profit de Archlinux. Sans atteindre la souplesse de Gentoo, elle tient parfaitement son rôle de jouet pour geek devenu père de famille, et mon expérience de Gentoo m'a permis de faire une transition en douceur et de m'en sortir facilement malgré les lacunes de la doc de cette distrib ou les conneries des dev (ils sont particulièrement obtus).  Alors  oui, il y a des trucs "qui me démangent", mais je m'en passe sans peine, au vu du confort de gestion que j'y ai gagné et que j'ai pu réinvestir dans d'autres activités plus épanouissantes. Avec le recul, les 14 mois que j'ai passé à 100% sous Gentoo ont été pour moi un stage de perfectionnement en technique Linux : une fois l'expérience acquise, je l'ai investie ailleurs (je n'ai ni les capacités ni le temps de faire du développement, et je ne suis qu'un amateur d'informatique). 

En fait, je crois que le forum rassemble 2 types d'utilisateurs : les chevronnés et les anciens (et parmi eux regardez combien travaillent dans le domaine info... la partie francophone du forum est connue ailleurs pour ça), et les "noob" qui ont mal lu la doc ou ont rencontré un incident non documenté ou déroutant (j'écarte les cas pathologiques assoiffés de reconnaissance sociale dont chacun se souvient ici). Je crois que la plus grande part des utilisateurs se situent entre ces deux extrêmes : ils sont là, autour, utilisent le forum comme base de données et font leur vie dans leur coin : les "noobs" posent les questions pour eux, les moustachus trouvent les solutions et font de la recherche en script shell... il n'y a qu'à se servir. 

Puis quand je vois les ~2000 messages par jour du forum complet, on se dit que Gentoo est loin de mourir. J'y reviendrai peut-être un jour quand j'aurai l'occasion de monter la station fixe de mes rêves...

----------

## dapsaille

 *Clark wrote:*   

> Hello braves gens,
> 
> Bien qu'ayant disparu de la circulation depuis plus d'un an (je tourne sous ArchLinux), je suis régulièrement la vie sur le forum. Je profite donc de l'actuel débat pour faire un petit témoignage, car je crois rassembler les caractéristiques de l'utilisateur fantôme que chacun de vous décrit.
> 
> En effet, quand je suis passé à Gentoo, en mai 2006, je n'ai fait qu'imprimer la doc, lire quelques conseils sur le forum et tout s'est très bien passé. Effectivement, il suffit d'utiliser la fonction de recherche pour trouver aisément la réponse aux 2 ou 3 problèmes classiques du débutant sous Gentoo (quitte à étendre la recherche dans la partie anglophone). Je ne me suis inscrit sur le forum que plus tard, une fois que j'ai rencontré un problème complètement tordu avec udev. Après, à part un ou deux trucs à deux balles dont j'aurais pu me passer, je n'ai fait que profiter de mon inscription ici puisque la pas était fait. 
> ...

 

Je plussoie

----------

## kopp

Peut-être aussi qu'on n'a plus forcément le temps de trainer tous les jours sur le forum... C'est mon cas en tout cas.

Reste que j'utilise toujours Gentoo, sans plus me soucier que ça d'être bleeding edge ou quoi que ce soit...

Go go Gentoo go

----------

## lmarcini

Et puis, il faut avouer qu'une x86 ou amd64, ça roule tout seul... Le tild-archage ne pose guère plus de problèmes et ça commence à être rôdé du coté des overlays... Bref, je ne sais pas pour vous, mais j'ai l'impression que, à défaut de nouveautés, notre bonne Gentoo a progressé en qualité. Par contre, question com, ce n'est pas trop cela d'où l'impression d'une distribution en perte de vitesse (pour certains). Le bon côté de la chose, c'est qu'il y a moins d'AlphaOnex86 et de Kevin(s) : au vu de certains posts sur d'autres forums, il semble que la Debian Lenny ait leur préférence. Les RTFM vont voler dans tous les sens !

----------

## gregool

ayé!

un an que j'utilise gentoo et que je suis inscrit sur le forum !

bon ben je tire un très bon bilan de cette année! je me plais énormement sous Gentoo, les temps de compil je m'y suis fait, j'ai pas une bete de course en machine mais ça va assez vite dans l'ensemble.

Donc maintenant je suis full gentoo powered comme dirais temet, et au dela de la distrib ya l'énorme communauté quand même qui est aussi pour beaucoup dans le choix de cette distrib.

et pourtant j'en ai bavé au début! mais ça en vaut la peine, en un an j'ai appris plein de choses   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> Et puis, il faut avouer qu'une x86 ou amd64, ça roule tout seul... Le tild-archage ne pose guère plus de problèmes et ça commence à être rôdé du coté des overlays... Bref, je ne sais pas pour vous, mais j'ai l'impression que, à défaut de nouveautés, notre bonne Gentoo a progressé en qualité. Par contre, question com, ce n'est pas trop cela d'où l'impression d'une distribution en perte de vitesse (pour certains). Le bon côté de la chose, c'est qu'il y a moins d'AlphaOnex86 et de Kevin(s) : au vu de certains posts sur d'autres forums, il semble que la Debian Lenny ait leur préférence. Les RTFM vont voler dans tous les sens !

 

Ha non il faut que AlphaOnex86 revienne ^^ mouhahahaha la barre de rire avec cet individu

----------

## k-root

 *gregool wrote:*   

> un an que j'utilise gentoo et que je suis inscrit sur le forum !

 

happy birthday !

----------

## gregool

 *k-root wrote:*   

>  *gregool wrote:*   un an que j'utilise gentoo et que je suis inscrit sur le forum ! 
> 
> happy birthday !

 

merci k-root ! happy registerday on va dire, parceque ya qd meme une vie avant gentoo   :Laughing: 

----------

## Biloute

Pour mettre mon pc en "suspend to RAM" je fais un

```
# echo mem > /sys/power/state
```

Ca marche nickel si je suis en console, le PC s'éteint illico et se rallume en 2 secondes (il y a à peu prés 30Mo de RAM utilisée)

Par contre si j'ai fais ça sous Xorg avec XFCE, ca s'éteint pareil sauf que pour redémarrer faut compter environ 30 secondes pour passer d'un écran noir avec un curseur clignotant à un passage sur XFCE. (il y a 150Mo de RAM utilisée)

Je comprends que ça prends plus de temps mais ça fait tout de même une grosse différence!

Je me demande si ça vous donne le même écart de temps sur vos machines.

----------

## kwenspc

Bizarre, le suspend to ram devrait être très rapide puisqu'il n'a pas à copier la ram sur le disque en principe, mais la machine n'est pas éteinte totalement (juste en sommeil). C'est le suspend to disk qui, a besoin de ça, et là la machine s'éteint vraiment.

----------

## Magic Banana

Dell rembourse 180 euros de ’logiciels imposés. Voilà un joli cadeau de Noël avant l'heure ! En parlant de Noël, ouvrez donc chaque jour une case de ce calendrier de l'avant.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Quote:*   

> Commence alors une saga de plusieurs mois. 

 

Faut s'y prendre tôt apparemment avec Dell pour le cadeau de noël  :Wink: 

(mise en demeure, conciliateur de justice etc...)

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Dell rembourse 180 euros de ’logiciels imposés. .

 

Hum, c'est pas 180 € de logiciels imposés, c'est 100€ de logiciels imposés + les 80€ de frais divers.

----------

## kwenspc

http://failblog.org/2008/12/09/pengwin/

----------

## xaviermiller

http://linuxlock.blogspot.com/2008/12/linux-stop-holding-our-kids-back.html

----------

## truc

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> http://failblog.org/2008/12/09/pengwin/

 

Deux bonnes vidéos en rapport :p

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ciG-Xs7mBwU&NR=1  !!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jnPZDqdWAA&feature=related

----------

## Magic Banana

Les brevets logiciels, c'est mal. Cette fois-ci c'est le développement du noyau qui en souffre.

----------

## gregool

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> http://linuxlock.blogspot.com/2008/12/linux-stop-holding-our-kids-back.html

 

Alors celle là !   :Shocked: 

----------

## nico_calais

C'est noël en avance à mon travail. On commence à debarasser du matos informatique stocké depuis plusieurs années (principalement imprimantes KIA). Qu'est ce que je trouve ? Un sun ultra sparc MARS 8000 (pas encore trouvé de caracteristiques sur le net). Un clavier et souris sun. Ce qui en plus tmbe bien, j'ai recuperré y a 2 semaines un ultrasparc 5 mais j'avais justement pas de clavier ni de cable serie !

----------

## boozo

J'ai pas vérifié mais si tu es sur un CHU alors c'est pas une gamme au sens strict ton truc (cf. link1 ; link2)

 *Quote:*   

> The Sun Ultra 1 Creator is expandable to 4 processors, 512 MB RAM and 4 GB hard drive storage within the same CPU enclosure

 

Whoaa ! me rappelle les vieilles SGI et les tours Digital datant de la Guerre de 14 que j'avais réccupéré dans les bennes du labo... de vraies pièces de musée face à cet animal là  :Laughing: 

Edit : si j'ai bon y'a une doc complête du monstre ici

----------

## Magic Banana

L'AFUL, l'April, CLCV et UFC-Que-choisir viennent de publier un nouveau communiqué de presse rappelant les promesse de Luc Chatel (non tenues à l'heure actuelle) en faveur de la possiblité d'acheter n'importe quel ordinateur sans système d'exploitation.

Si ces asociations ont la voix qui porte auprès des politiques c'est parce qu'elles représentent beaucoup de citoyens. En particulier l'April a toujours mis en avant l'injustice de la vente lié dans le domaine de l'informatique mais aussi les dangers liés aux brevets logiciels, à l'"informatique de confiance", aux DRM, etc. Depuis le début de sa campagne d'adhésion (lancée le 12 novembre dernier), cette association a vu son nombre de membres augmenter de plus de mille nouvelles personnes physiques et morales (portant le score à 3697 membres à l'heure où je vous écris). Et toi ?  :Wink:  L'association se donne du mal pour obtenir tes 10€/an (et, plus encore, le nb_membres++ comme l'explique Frédéric Couchet), ses plus éminents représants se fendant même de romans photos !

----------

## dapsaille

Si tout vas bien je devrais récupérer 2 sun blade 1500 et 2 blade 1000

(je préfère les 1000 de coeur quand même)

Ca vas chauffer pour cet hiver ^^

----------

## Gaby

J'ai faillit récupérer une sun Ultra10 et une SGI Octane du boulot qui ont été bazardé. 

Ca vaut quoi exactement c'es bêtes là ?

Je ne les ai pas prise faute de place chez moi mais je me serait bien fait un serveur avec l'une des 2.

----------

## nico_calais

 *boozo wrote:*   

> J'ai pas vérifié mais si tu es sur un CHU alors c'est pas une gamme au sens strict ton truc (cf. link1 ; link2)
> 
>  *Quote:*   The Sun Ultra 1 Creator is expandable to 4 processors, 512 MB RAM and 4 GB hard drive storage within the same CPU enclosure 
> 
> Whoaa ! me rappelle les vieilles SGI et les tours Digital datant de la Guerre de 14 que j'avais réccupéré dans les bennes du labo... de vraies pièces de musée face à cet animal là 
> ...

 

Merci pour les liens. J'ai justement galeré pour trouver des infos dessus. Il s'avere que la CG de la machine est dead (d'ou le fait qu'elle prenait la poussière). Mais ce matin, j'ai trouvé le bel ecran sun qui va avec. J'hesites à acheter un adaptateur pour le brancher chez moi parce que d'après mes souvenirs, ce sont de bons ecrans en général.

Mais sinon j'ai commencé à jouer avec l'ultra V hier soir. Trop de la balle à part le disque dur d'origine qui a pas resité  un p'tit mkfs :p.

P.S. : Je travaille juste dans un CHI   :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Un entretien avec Johannes (Hanno) Böck, développeur Gentoo s'occupant notamment des paquets GIMP, Scribus et Compiz.

----------

## _Seth_

hohoho ! nvidia a mis à jour (enfin) ses drivers pour les cartes "legacy". Il est enfin possible de passer à Xorg 1.5 avec des cartes pas si "vieilles" que ça.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> hohoho ! nvidia a mis à jour (enfin) ses drivers pour les cartes "legacy". Il est enfin possible de passer à Xorg 1.5 avec des cartes pas si "vieilles" que ça.

 

Pour combien de temps encore ? Pour ne plus dépendre d'un constructeur tout puissant, l'unique solution s'appelle "pilote libre". Alors, bien sûr, étant donné l'abscence de collaboration de nVidia (qui cache les spécifications de ses cartes), le pilote "nouveau" est loin d'atteindre les performances de son équivalent privateur. Au prochain achat, boycottez nVidia ! AMD/ATI ont publié des milliers de pages de documentation concernant leurs cartes. Ainsi les pilotes libres (radeon/ati et radeonhd) avacent à grand pas et sont tout à fait performants pour la grande majorité des applications 2D et 3D (peut-être pas pour les derniers jeux comme Ennemy Territory Quake Wars... encore que !). Quant aux pilotes fournis par Intel, ils sont libres ! Certes leurs cartes graphiques intégrées ne sont pas des bombes... et Intel est, par ailleurs très réticent face au projet Core Boot (BIOS libre).  :Evil or Very Mad: 

EDIT: Rien à voir mais vous pouvez lire un bilan 2008 de l'action de l'April sous forme d'un entretien avec son président.

----------

## truc

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  (peut-être pas pour les derniers jeux comme Ennemy Territory Quake Wars... encore que !).

 

Hum, j'suis pas spécialement dans l'univers des jeux, pourtant je pense pouvoir affirmer que ces jeux ne sont pas spécialement récents...

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Temet

Mouais, compare les perfs de ton pilote libre ATI... faudrait fouiller pour savoir y a combien de temps j'avais écrit qu'il faudrait bien deux ans pour avoir un pilote potable et ou tu avais dit que ce serait bon à la fin de l'année. Maintenant, je ne me rappelle pas si c'était la fin de l'année dernière ou cette année...

Pour ma part, merci NVidia d'améliorer sans cesse les perfs avec KDE 4 et pour le décodage vidéo de la HD ...

----------

## dapsaille

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *_Seth_ wrote:*   hohoho ! nvidia a mis à jour (enfin) ses drivers pour les cartes "legacy". Il est enfin possible de passer à Xorg 1.5 avec des cartes pas si "vieilles" que ça. 
> 
> Pour combien de temps encore ? Pour ne plus dépendre d'un constructeur tout puissant, l'unique solution s'appelle "pilote libre". Alors, bien sûr, étant donné l'abscence de collaboration de nVidia (qui cache les spécifications de ses cartes), le pilote "nouveau" est loin d'atteindre les performances de son équivalent privateur. Au prochain achat, boycottez nVidia ! AMD/ATI ont publié des milliers de pages de documentation concernant leurs cartes. Ainsi les pilotes libres (radeon/ati et radeonhd) avacent à grand pas et sont tout à fait performants pour la grande majorité des applications 2D et 3D (peut-être pas pour les derniers jeux comme Ennemy Territory Quake Wars... encore que !). Quant aux pilotes fournis par Intel, ils sont libres ! Certes leurs cartes graphiques intégrées ne sont pas des bombes... et Intel est, par ailleurs très réticent face au projet Core Boot (BIOS libre). 
> 
> EDIT: Rien à voir mais vous pouvez lire un bilan 2008 de l'action de l'April sous forme d'un entretien avec son président.

 

 Et ma 4870x2 qui n'affichait que du noir en 3d sous 4 versions de linux et 2 cartes mamans différentes hein ? 

La bonne blague .. ATI a 18 trains de retard sur les drivers par rapport à Nvidia donc zou j'ai viré la 4870x2 

(carte à 450/500 euros quand même pour un écran noir) qui marchait très bien sous windows

et suis revenu à Nvidia ou la ca fonctionne ..

 Il y as quand même un gouffre entre l'idéologie et la pratique   :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

Pour ma part j'ai un écran noir avec le pilote proprio sur une carte pas si vieille (une 1950), par contre le pilote libre radeonhd fonctionne bien, il est vrai que je n'ai pas encore la 3D.

----------

## dapsaille

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Pour ma part j'ai un écran noir avec le pilote proprio sur une carte pas si vieille (une 1950), par contre le pilote libre radeonhd fonctionne bien, il est vrai que je n'ai pas encore la 3D.

 

 Bah faut avouer que à ce prix la je voulai quand même de la 3d hein :p

----------

## nico_calais

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Pour ma part j'ai un écran noir avec le pilote proprio sur une carte pas si vieille (une 1950), par contre le pilote libre radeonhd fonctionne bien, il est vrai que je n'ai pas encore la 3D.

 

J'ai eu ce problème là. Ma carte date de bientot un an et enfait c'etait juste la resolution de l'ecran qui etait pas supportée par le pilote proprietaire d'ati (1400x950 je crois). Le maximum pouvait être de 1280x1024. La resolution etant degueulasse, je suis alors passé au pilote libre qui lui permettait un affichage normal.

Et je suis passé chez nvidia où il faut bien reconnaitre, de ce côté là on est tranquille.

----------

## geekounet

Un truc que je cale pas : vous quittez Windows, mais sous Linux vous continuez à privilégier le proprio juste par facilité et par besoin que ça "fonctionne" de base. C'est quoi la logique ? Le libre ne vous intéresse que si peu que ça ?

/me regrette une lointaine époque où les libristes se battaient pour avoir du libre sans se contenter des solutions propriétaires... yavait de l'idéologie et du combat pour le bien en ce temps là...

----------

## kwenspc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Un truc que je cale pas : vous quittez Windows, mais sous Linux vous continuez à privilégier le proprio juste par facilité et par besoin que ça "fonctionne" de base. C'est quoi la logique ? Le libre ne vous intéresse que si peu que ça ?

 

Y a un soucis: la 3D. Il y a quand même de bons jeux proprios récents (je précise) qui tournent sous linux or sans 3D c'est un peu difficile.  :Wink: 

J'avoue que je suis moi même passé à nvidia sur mon desktop pour ça...   :Embarassed:  (ati c'est très bien quand on peut utiliser les drivers radeon/radeonhd selon le contexte != si on veut jouer au derniers jeux "à la mode")

Si c'est pour faire tout autre chose que de la 3D sur un pc alors intel direct voir ati si la carte est bien gérée par les drivers libres.

----------

## geekounet

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Un truc que je cale pas : vous quittez Windows, mais sous Linux vous continuez à privilégier le proprio juste par facilité et par besoin que ça "fonctionne" de base. C'est quoi la logique ? Le libre ne vous intéresse que si peu que ça ? 
> 
> Y a un soucis: la 3D. Il y a quand même de bons jeux proprios récents (je précise) qui tournent sous linux or sans 3D c'est un peu difficile. 
> 
> J'avoue que je suis moi même passé à nvidia sur mon desktop pour ça...   (ati c'est très bien quand on peut utiliser les drivers radeon/radeonhd selon le contexte != si on veut jouer au derniers jeux "à la mode")
> ...

 

Ya la 3D sur les Intel, et ça dépote bien avec les 965GM et supérieures ;p Dans Mesa ils ont toujours pas fini d'implémenter tout ce qu'elle sait faire d'ailleurs, son support s'améliore de jour en jour.

Mais à une époque, on savait se passer de la "3D" pour respecter la philosophie du libre, c'est moins vrai maintenant, on devient laxistes, les idées n'ont plus de valeur...

----------

## kwenspc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ya la 3D sur les Intel, et ça dépote bien avec les 965GM et supérieures ;p Dans Mesa ils ont toujours pas fini d'implémenter tout ce qu'elle sait faire d'ailleurs, son support s'améliore de jour en jour.

 

T'arrives à faire tourner Call of Duty 4 avec cette carte?   :Razz: 

----------

## geekounet

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   
> 
> Ya la 3D sur les Intel, et ça dépote bien avec les 965GM et supérieures ;p Dans Mesa ils ont toujours pas fini d'implémenter tout ce qu'elle sait faire d'ailleurs, son support s'améliore de jour en jour. 
> 
> T'arrives à faire tourner Call of Duty 4 avec cette carte?  

 

Un jeu propriétaire ? Ça risque jamais de se retrouver sur ma machine  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Un jeu propriétaire ? Ça risque jamais de se retrouver sur ma machine 

 

J'imagine  :Wink: 

mais ta question ici n'a de sens que si les personnes font la même choses que toi de leur pc :

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Un truc que je cale pas : vous quittez Windows, mais sous Linux vous continuez à privilégier le proprio juste par facilité et par besoin que ça "fonctionne" de base. C'est quoi la logique ? Le libre ne vous intéresse que si peu que ça ? 
> 
> 

 

le "juste par facilité et par besoin que ça fonctionne de base" est amha de trop, puisque c'est pas pour ça qu'on utilise le proprio, enfin en ce qui me concerne du moins. Ceci dit j'ai en effet noté que pas mal de gens utilisent du proprio "par défaut" sans même en avoir une réelle nécessité. Le libre dans ce contexte a encore pas mal à faire coté communication amha

----------

## nico_calais

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Un truc que je cale pas : vous quittez Windows, mais sous Linux vous continuez à privilégier le proprio juste par facilité et par besoin que ça "fonctionne" de base. C'est quoi la logique ? Le libre ne vous intéresse que si peu que ça ?

 

En ce qui me concerne, l'utilisation des pilotes proprio nvidia m'a permis de migrer un jeu windows sous nux et ainsi "terminer" le windows de mon PC portable qui vit maintenant des jours meilleurs sous nux.

D'un côté, j'ai fait un compromis avec un pilote proprio vivant dans un système où le libre reigne pour eliminer un système d'exploitation entierement proprio.

Je sais plus qui a dit ça : "Pour gagner la guerre, il faut savoir perdre une bataille."

Resultat : - Gentoo est installée sur 3 postes chez moi

               - Windows est installé sur 0 postes chez moi

Et le jour ou un pilote libre saura gérer aussi bien la 3Dque nvidia, bah je dirai pas non, surtout si ce dernier est directement dispo dans les sources du noyau (Me ferai encore moins chier comme ça).

----------

## Oupsman

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Un truc que je cale pas : vous quittez Windows, mais sous Linux vous continuez à privilégier le proprio juste par facilité et par besoin que ça "fonctionne" de base. C'est quoi la logique ? Le libre ne vous intéresse que si peu que ça ?
> 
> /me regrette une lointaine époque où les libristes se battaient pour avoir du libre sans se contenter des solutions propriétaires... y'avait de l'idéologie et du combat pour le bien en ce temps là...

 

Explique moi l'intérêt d'avoir du 100% libre si tu ne peux pas exploiter ton matériel comme tu veux ? L'idéologie  :Question:  C'est bien beau, mais ça fait pas rentrer les sous ça ... 

Pour le coté "le propriétaire c'est le mal", me faites pas rire ... Le libre c'est le bien  :Question:  Entre utiliser sa carte vidéo à 10% de ses capacités et ne pas avoir de 3D pour utiliser un driver 100% libre et installer un driver propriétaire pour exploiter à 100%, mon choix est vite fait ... Même si on est dépendant du bon vouloir du constructeur pour sortir ses pilotes ... Dans la pratique, les constructeurs retirent leur support quand le pilote libre a dépassé le pilote propriétaire en qualité (CF les support pour les anciennes Radéon qui est retiré des drivers Catalyst parce que 100% ofnctionnel dans le pilote libre). 

Mes PC me servent à travailler ... Je n'ai pas envie de me brider pour le simple plaisir d'utiliser du 100% libre, désolé  :Rolling Eyes:  Si je suis passé de Digikam à BibblePro pour gérer mes photos et mon flux de travail, c'est qu'il y'a une raison ...

----------

## Magic Banana

Comme geekounet, je m'attriste du peu de valeur que certains d'entre nous accordent à nos libertés. Mon portable (MSI S271-W1 pour ceux que ça intéresse) tourne exclusivement avec des logiciels libres. Exception faite du BIOS. Je l'ai choisi dans le but d'une compatibilité maximale avec un système GNU/Linux entièrement libre. Si nous souhaitons encourager les constructeurs qui respectent notre volonté d'être libre (et pénaliser ceux qui cachent les spécifications de leurs matériels), j'estime que c'est la voie à suivre.  Par exemple, je n'ai pas encore succombé à l'attrait des netbooks mais, si je craque, j'acquerrai le Yeeloong 8089 qui fait tourner du Logiciel Libre jusqu'au BIOS. Il est peut être un peu plus onéreux et moins performant que d'autres netbooks mais il respecte au maximum mes libertés (et aide notre cause pour que tout utilisateur puisse profiter à l'avenir de ces libertés). Ça n'a pas de prix.

De mon point de vue, nVidia est donc à bannir purement et simplement. Cela est d'autant plus facile que ses deux compétiteurs directs permettent d'obtenir des performances tout à fait acceptables avec des pilotes libres. Les chipsets d'Intel sont remarquablement performants sous GNU/Linux. Seul un pilote libre (développé par Intel) existe et, avec la dernière version du noyau et son GEM, les performances des Intel 915 sont encore accrues de 50 à 60% ! La seule chose qui me chagrine un petit peu (mais rien de comparable avec le comportement de nVidia) est qu'Intel n'est pas très collaboratf à l'égard du projet coreboot (BIOS libre). On peut donc aussi se tourner vers AMD/ATI qui, depuis quelques années, a publié des milliers de pages de spécification de leurs cartes graphiques. Ainsi, le pilote RadeonHD est né et ses progrès sont très rapides (depuis mi-octobre trois nouvelles versions sont sorties, la 1.2.2, la 1.2.3 et la 1.2.4). La 3D, déjà supportée sur les cartes R500 (et sur les cartes plus anciennes via le pilote radeon) sera là d'ici deux à trois mois sur les cartes R600 et R700.

----------

## Oupsman

J'ai été intégriste du libre ... pendant mes études. Après j'ai rejoint le monde du travail, avec des contraintes. Et je me suis rendu compte que certains softs propriétaires étaient 100x plus puissants que leurs équivalents libres (il y'a 10 ans). Le libre c'est bien beau, mais quand je vois le niveau du support des boites gravitant autour du libre, j'ai peur pour mon système d'informations   :Rolling Eyes: 

Des exemples, j'en ai pleins, que je ne peux pas diffuser publiquement ...

----------

## nico_calais

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> J'ai été intégriste du libre ... pendant mes études. Après j'ai rejoint le monde du travail, avec des contraintes. Et je me suis rendu compte que certains softs propriétaires étaient 100x plus puissants que leurs équivalents libres (il y'a 10 ans). Le libre c'est bien beau, mais quand je vois le niveau du support des boites gravitant autour du libre, j'ai peur pour mon système d'informations  
> 
> Des exemples, j'en ai pleins, que je ne peux pas diffuser publiquement ...

 

Marrant, c'est justement dans le cadre de mon travail que j'apprecie le plus le libre. Enfin bon, c'est le secteur de la santé. Les solutions proprios (applications) sont pourraxs comme jamais et le support avec. Dans ces conditions, on a mieux fait d'utiliser des solutions libres autant que possible parce que "shit happens" et "qu'il faut qu'il se demerde le soldat ryan"   :Wink: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   J'ai été intégriste du libre ... pendant mes études. Après j'ai rejoint le monde du travail, avec des contraintes. Et je me suis rendu compte que certains softs propriétaires étaient 100x plus puissants que leurs équivalents libres (il y'a 10 ans). Le libre c'est bien beau, mais quand je vois le niveau du support des boites gravitant autour du libre, j'ai peur pour mon système d'informations  
> 
> Des exemples, j'en ai pleins, que je ne peux pas diffuser publiquement ... 
> 
> Marrant, c'est justement dans le cadre de mon travail que j'apprecie le plus le libre. Enfin bon, c'est le secteur de la santé. Les solutions proprios (applications) sont pourraxs comme jamais et le support avec. Dans ces conditions, on a mieux fait d'utiliser des solutions libres autant que possible parce que "shit happens" et "qu'il faut qu'il se demerde le soldat ryan"  

 

C'est marrant mais dans mon cas, quand "shit happens", j'aime bien ne pas avoir à me démerder tout seul ... Donc exit le libre ...

----------

## _Seth_

Héhé ! Je vois que les cartes graphiques et leur drivers sont toujours un point sensible  :Wink:  Je pensais pas lancer un si gros troll !

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> [...]Mais à une époque, on savait se passer de la "3D" pour respecter la philosophie du libre, c'est moins vrai maintenant, on devient laxistes, les idées n'ont plus de valeur...

 

Je comprends tout à fait. C'est une question de compromis et c'est un choix définitivement personnel.

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Comme geekounet, je m'attriste du peu de valeur que certains d'entre nous accordent à nos libertés. [...] De mon point de vue, nVidia est donc à bannir purement et simplement. Cela est d'autant plus facile que ses deux compétiteurs directs permettent d'obtenir des performances tout à fait acceptables avec des pilotes libres.

 

Idem, sauf qu'en plus du compromis qui pousse à renoncer à la pleine utilisation du potentiel de son matériel pour respecter une philosophie de l'informatique, d'autres aspects rentrent en jeu, en particulier des questions financières. J'utilise ma carte graphique pour faire du raz-les-paquerettes : du desktop manager relativement sobre et convivial (sur un poste en tout cas). J'ai une carte graphique que je n'ai pas choisi (cadeau d'un ami), une geforce bas de gamme. Le pilote nouveau est effectivement très lent et pas vraiment utilisable dans ce contexte, je préfère donc utiliser un pilote proprio plutôt que de regarder mon pc ramer quand j'ouvre une fenêtre ou de dépenser de l'argent dans des cartes graphiques dont je n'ai que faire. Evidemment, si ma carte tombe en rade et que je ne peux pas la remplacer je m'orienterai vers la solution la moins chère permettant d'utiliser un pilote libre.

mais vu de loin, chez ATI ça à l'air encore le bazar, j'espère que ma carte ne va pas cramer tout de suite...

----------

## ppg

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> De mon point de vue, nVidia est donc à bannir purement et simplement. Cela est d'autant plus facile que ses deux compétiteurs directs permettent d'obtenir des performances tout à fait acceptables avec des pilotes libres. Les chipsets d'Intel sont remarquablement performants sous GNU/Linux. Seul un pilote libre (développé par Intel) existe et, avec la dernière version du noyau et son GEM, les performances des Intel 915 sont encore accrues de 50 à 60% ! La seule chose qui me chagrine un petit peu (mais rien de comparable avec le comportement de nVidia) est qu'Intel n'est pas très collaboratf à l'égard du projet.
> 
> 

 

Sauf pour les gens qui ont acheté une carte nvidia il y a plusieurs années, comme moi, quand ati vendait des cartes radeon sans driver potables…

Je veux bien comprendre qu'on fasse des sacrifices côté matos pour avoir un drviver libre, mais le but c'est quand même d'avoir une machine sur laquelle on peut être *productif*. Si c'est pour acheter une carte graphique qui sait fait du 16 couleurs en tty et rien d'autre ça vaut pas le coup.

Si j'avais à acheter un nouveau pc je choisirais sûrement un chip' intel, qui m'a l'air bien suffisant pour ce que je veux faire (xmoto est mon exigence maximale).

Après c'est un autre débat : à savoir est-ce qu'on veut du matos qui marche sans bidouiller (genre ubuntu) ou doit-on accepter d'avoir que du libre au dépends de certaines fonctionnalités.

Le monde n'est pas tout rose, aussi quelques fois il faut savoir faire des compromis ; je choisis au maximum des solutions libres, mais ce n'est pas toujours possible, dans ce cas 2 solutions : s'en passer ou faire avec un solution non-libre.

A part le bios et nvidia, le reste est libre sur mon desktop, sur mon netbook il n'y que le bios de pas libre et 2 ou 3 fontes installées par ubuntu (oui j'ai pas honte) vrms me l'a dit.

Au passage si on pouvais un jour avoir un bios libre (coreboot), ça serait tellement mieux d'avoir un truc du genre EFI, parceque le bios ça pue un peu.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> quand "shit happens", j'aime bien ne pas avoir à me démerder tout seul ... Donc exit le libre ...

 

1) C'est mieux de devoir se débrouiller seul que d'être complètement démuni (un éditeur privateur qui dépose le bilan, qui décide d'arrêter le support d'un vieux matériel/logiciel, qui estime que trop peu de clients sont intéressé par la feature que tu lui demandes, etc.).

2) Il existe déjà de nombreuses entreprises offrant un support de qualité pour tous les "grands" logiciels libres (typiquement pour les serveurs GNU/Linux, Apache, MySQL, PHP). Certaines d'entre elles avoisinent même les 100 millions de dollars de chiffre d'affaire (typiquement, Red Hat).

3) Ce support est d'autant plus intéressant (point de vue qualitatif et/ou financier) que ces logiciels libres sont utilisés. En effet, beaucoup d'utilisateurs amène beaucoup d'entreprise offrant du support et donc tous les avantages d'un marché libre et compétitif. Cela est à comparer au monopole de support imposé par n'importe quel logiciel privateur (entre deux logiciels privateurs alternatifs, on a le choix entre deux monopoles de support).

Pour que les avantages liés aux deux derniers points soient de plus en plus prépondérants, ils faut utiliser toujours plus de Logiciel Libre et rejeter les alternatives privatrices qui ne peuvent être intéressantes qu'à court terme (typiquement une feature pas encore implémentée de façon libre). CQFD.  :Razz: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   quand "shit happens", j'aime bien ne pas avoir à me démerder tout seul ... Donc exit le libre ... 
> 
> 1) C'est mieux de devoir se débrouiller seul que d'être complètement démuni (un éditeur privateur qui dépose le bilan, qui décide d'arrêter le support d'un vieux matériel/logiciel, qui estime que trop peu de clients sont intéressé par la feature que tu lui demandes, etc.).
> 
> 2) Il existe déjà de nombreuses entreprises offrant un support de qualité pour tous les "grands" logiciels libres (typiquement pour les serveurs GNU/Linux, Apache, MySQL, PHP). Certaines d'entre elles avoisinent même les 100 millions de dollars de chiffre d'affaire (typiquement, Red Hat).
> ...

 

1/ Toi tu raisonnes "grandes sociétés de développement". J'ai pour ma part une vision un peu plus large. Les logiciels développés à façon et adaptés sur devis, ça existe ... 

2/ 

As tu déjà eu affaire au support Redhat ? Un article de leur KB m'a planté l'ensemble de mes sauvegardes HP/UX et Windows pendant 2 jours, parce que le paramétrage suggéré dans l'article faisait planter ma librairie de bandes  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:  Comme support compétent on a vu mieux. Le second case ouvert a tourné en rond pendant un certain temps, ils s'échinaient à répondre à coté de la plaque à chaque fois ... Certes, les OS susnommés ne sont pas libres, mais au moins leurs documentations sont juste et on a affaire à un support compétent. 

J'ai aussi le cas du serveur de base de données de production (Linux RH 4.7) paramétré par un prestataire "spécialiste Linux et San" qui m'a déclaré le VG de production comme on faisait en LVM1 ... il y'a 8 ans. Résultat : un bench pourrave au possible ... Et on a payé la presta 1000€ la journée  :Exclamation: 

Un serveur Linux n'héberge pas que du MySQL ou de l'Apache et n'utilise pas que ses disques en interne. Scoop : je me suis même laissé dire que certains sont passés au 21ème siècle et sont connectés sur un SAN (Stockage et Sauvegarde) et hébergent des bases oracle pour la compta de leur boite. Si si j'te jure  :Exclamation:  Ben c'est bizarre, mais trouver des documentations précises sur ce sujet, c'est difficile, très difficile même. 

3/ Quand je vois le niveau du support Linux qu'on peut obtenir auprès d'HP ou de Redhat, ça ne m'inspire pas du tout confiance (cf ce que j'ai dis au dessus). Les jolis mots des sociétés susnommées, c'est bien joli, mais des fois descendre de la rue et écouter ce qui se dit, ça sert. Les publicités dans les revues d'informatique disant que le support Libre c'est génial, ça concerne combien ? 5 % des utilisateurs ? Les 95% rament avec des documents imprécis, faux, inadaptés et doivent se démerder avec leur b.te et leur couteau pour faire fonctionner la solution et expliquer à leur hiérarchie que non, le support se plante et raconte des conneries et qu'il ne faut pas faire ce qu'il dit. J'ai vécu ce cas ... 

C'est bien beau les discours utopiques, mais parfois il faut s'intéresser à la vraie vie d'une production dans une vraie société. Ca ouvre des perspectives intéressantes sur le libre ...

Attention, je ne crache pas sur le libre. Mais pour moi ce n'est pas un critère de choix. La liberté se retourne parfois contre vous, et vous vous retrouvez captif de la liberté. Un comble.

----------

## xaviermiller

Autre exemple de lacunes : la musique. OK, on a ardour, rosegarden & Co. Mais les bons sons sont des VST, qui ne tournent que sur OS propriétaires. Pour de la musique de qualité, linux ne fait que "pouet pouet" alors que les autres OS ont des orchestres symphoniques...

----------

## Magic Banana

Je ne prétends pas que les logiciels libres sont toujours techniquement meilleurs que les logiciels privateurs. Ni que le support est forcément bon parce que le logiciel supporté est libre. Simplement, avec le logiciel privateur, tu ne sais pas vraiment ce que fait ta machine (backdoors ?) et tu es soumis à un monopole de support (qui tourne au drame si l'éditeur dépose le bilan). Pour maintenir un serveur Web, pléthore de prestataires existent aujourd'hui. Si un système d'exploitation libre entier devient populaire sur les bureaux des employés, nous aurons cette même offre pour tous les logiciels "bureau". Et la même chose pour ce qui est d'une personnalisation d'un logiciel. Bien sûr tu peux embaucher les développeurs du logiciel... mais aussi n'importe quel informaticien (affilié à la boîte cliente par exemple) disposant d'un budget suffisant pour passer du temps sur le code. En bonus, ceux qui redistribuent les améliorations réalisées permettent d'améliorer le logiciel pour tous.

Depuis 25 ans (lancement du projet GNU), la communauté se bat pour en arriver là. Nous n'avons jamais été aussi près du but. On a aujourd'hui à se battre contre de nombreuses menaces externes (DRM, brevets logiciels, etc.) qui empêchent l'adoption du logiciel libre. Si en plus, on se met, de l'intérieur, à pourrir notre combat en délaissant les efforts réalisés sur des logiciels libres pour se tourner vers des alternatives privatrices, tout peut être perdu. Le logiciel libre est avant tout affaire d'éthique, de démocratie, de libertés. Pas de performances techniques. Ils se trouve que les performances viennent avec (car d'un point de vue purement "génie logiciel", le processus est bon). Tant mieux. Mais ce n'est pas l'essentiel.

Autrement dit, oui, les pilotes propriétaires des cartes graphiques fournissent aujourd'hui de meilleures performances. Oui, on peut plus facilement faire de la musique de qualité avec Cubase qu'avec Ardour (j'en sais rien mais je crois XavierMiler). Oui, Photophop a encore des features qui manquent à Gimp. Idem pour Blender face à ses compétiteurs. Mais plutôt que de se tourner vers ces alternatives privatrices et de laisser patauger ces projet libres, si on s'efforce de "faire avec" et que l'on aide à son épanouïssement (code, traduction, dons, rapports de bogues, écriture de manuels/howtos, etc.), on a tout à gagner sur le long terme.

----------

## dapsaille

Heuuu techniquement je gagne ma croute avec du matériel proprio 

(et le support de HP sur les linux on en reparlera hein on a essayé à grande échelle)

 Et si je peux mener à bien 2 projets en même temps et driver mes X serveurs sous Unix proprio avec un support qui assure 24/24 7/7 

je ne vais pas perdre mon temps et donc mon argent à me forcer à utiliser du libre qui n'est pas mur.

 Alors certes si personne ne le fait le produit ne murira pas mais bon je ne suis qu'un humble être humain ayant un loyer, un crédit et des impôts à payer

(ha bon vous aussi ?   :Wink:  )

 et puis pour recenter .. machine bureautique = Intel et driver 3d libre qui fait plouf plouf 3d super ca le fait

mais pour les jeux ou je veux que ca pète dans tous les sens ca ne me gêne d'aucune façon d'insérer un bob proprio dans ma machine, ce n'est que du loisir ^^

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Je ne prétends pas que les logiciels libres sont toujours techniquement meilleurs que les logiciels privateurs. Ni que le support est forcément bon parce que le logiciel supporté est libre. Simplement, avec le logiciel privateur, tu ne sais pas vraiment ce que fait ta machine (backdoors ?) et tu es soumis à un monopole de support (qui tourne au drame si l'éditeur dépose le bilan). Pour maintenir un serveur Web, pléthore de prestataires existent aujourd'hui. Si un système d'exploitation libre entier devient populaire sur les bureaux des employés, nous aurons cette même offre pour tous les logiciels "bureau". Et la même chose pour ce qui est d'une personnalisation d'un logiciel. Bien sûr tu peux embaucher les développeurs du logiciel... mais aussi n'importe quel informaticien (affilié à la boîte cliente par exemple) disposant d'un budget suffisant pour passer du temps sur le code. En bonus, ceux qui redistribuent les améliorations réalisées permettent d'améliorer le logiciel pour tous.
> 
> 

 

Ca fait 10 ans que j'attends que le support Linux décolle en compétences ... Ca fait 10 ans que je galère avec du Linux dans le monde professionnel, parce que je ne cantonne pas cet OS dans son rôle de prédilection, qui est le serveur Web. 

Si je poussais un peu mon cynisme rampant actuel, je dirais que Linux ne sert pas qu'à des serveurs Web ... Je me demanderais même si tu as lu ce que j'ai écris au dessus sur l'utilité de Linux au sein de ma boite ... Linux, pour un serveur Web avec ses disques internes et MySQL comme base de données, c'est très bien (on en a deux ou trois en Debian qui tournent tous seuls). On a aussi une redhat 9 qui nous sert à gérer nos transferts avec l'extérieur via une carte X25. Pour ça, on a du support pas trop mauvais, la communauté est réactive. Linux comme serveur de base de données avec ses disques hébergés sur du SAN, tu es paumé ... Documentations imprécises, quand il y'en a d'ailleurs  :Rolling Eyes:  Support éditeur et constructeur qui comprennent à peine les questions "ben ouais j'ai pas envie de redéclarer les 9 lecteurs de bandes présentés au serveur à chaque reboot, donc je voudrais qu'ils soient persistents. Oui mes lecteurs LTO4 ont deux attachements au SAN, comment je fais pour différencier les deux attachements". Des trucs bateaux, qu'on fait les yeux fermés sous HP/UX, AIX ou Windows, mais qui demandent des efforts démesurés sous Linux. Pourtant on a une Redhat 4.7 ES avec le support de la mort qui tue à 5000$ l'année. 

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Depuis 25 ans (lancement du projet GNU), la communauté se bat pour en arriver là. Nous n'avons jamais été aussi près du but. On a aujourd'hui à se battre contre de nombreuses menaces externes (DRM, brevets logiciels, etc.) qui empêchent l'adoption du logiciel libre. Si en plus, on se met, de l'intérieur, à pourrir notre combat en délaissant les efforts réalisés sur des logiciels libres pour se tourner vers des alternatives privatrices, tout peut être perdu. Le logiciel libre est avant tout affaire d'éthique, de démocratie, de libertés. Pas de performances techniques. Ils se trouve que les performances viennent avec (car d'un point de vue purement "génie logiciel", le processus est bon). Tant mieux. Mais ce n'est pas l'essentiel.
> 
> 

 

Ce n'est pas l'essentiel, mais il n'y a pas forcément qu'un problème de performances. Il y'a aussi un problème de fonctionnalités dont je peux avoir besoin, ou simplement un support auquel poser des questions quand je suis dans la merde. Avec le libre j'ai tout ça sur le papier, mais dans les faits ... c'est une autre paire de manches. L'esprit libre c'est bien joli, mais ça fait pas fonctionner les serveurs par magie. Quand tu as le malheur de poser une question sur les forums de l'éditeur ou du constructeur, les "experts" Linux te répondent RTFM en pointant vers des articles de la KB Redhat. Quand tu viens après dire que le FTM est foireux, tu te fais incendier ... Il a fallut que je le prouve par A+B pour qu'un "expert" du constructeur daigne m'appeler au téléphone pour discuter un peu. Et effectivement, ils se sont rendus compte que y'avait comme un problème ... A croire que j'étais le seul en France à demander ça. 

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Autrement dit, oui, les pilotes propriétaires des cartes graphiques fournissent aujourd'hui de meilleures performances. Oui, on peut plus facilement faire de la musique de qualité avec Cubase qu'avec Ardour (j'en sais rien mais je crois XavierMiler). Oui, Photophop a encore des features qui manquent à Gimp. Idem pour Blender face à ses compétiteurs. Mais plutôt que de se tourner vers ces alternatives privatrices et de laisser patauger ces projet libres, si on s'efforce de "faire avec" et que l'on aide à son épanouïssement (code, traduction, dons, rapports de bogues, écriture de manuels/howtos, etc.), on a tout à gagner sur le long terme.

 

Et si on ne peut pas "faire avec"  :Question:  Ca fait 12 ans que je baigne dans le monde Linux. Ca fait 12 ans qu'on court derrière les logiciels propriétaires (ah au fait pas la peine de répéter logiciels privatifs tous les 3 mots pour te rassurer ... ) en recherchant à avoir le même niveau de performances, de fonctionnalités et du support. Et là je parle à la fois du coté Grand public ou dans le monde professionnel. Comme je l'ai dis plus haut, l'esprit Libre ça fait pas rentrer des sous dans la caisse. L'informatique n'est qu'un outil. Si l'outil n'est pas adapté, j'en change sans remords ni regrets. 

J'utilise Gimp. Je donne de l'argent pour faire avancer le développement (enfin j'espère). Les features qui manquent me gènent, mais bon ... J'utilise aussi Paint Shop Pro pour retoucher ... Pourquoi  :Question:  Parce qu'il ne faut pas se laisser aller à n'utiliser qu'un seul logiciel ... J'ai utilisé Blender aussi, mais si pour une image j'avais besoin d'utiliser Truespace, Poser ou Vue Esprit je ne m'en privais pas juste pour le "plaisir" utiliser l'alternative libre.  Je suis un peu ... pragmatique dirais-je.

----------

## geekounet

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Comme je l'ai dis plus haut, l'esprit Libre ça fait pas rentrer des sous dans la caisse.

 

Sans blagues ? Je bosse en SSLL depuis 4 mois, on fait du dev Plone pour des clients autant petits que très gros, sur le modèle qu'expliquait Magic Banana, et pourtant la boite se porte très bien et je gagne très bien ma vie.  :Wink: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   Comme je l'ai dis plus haut, l'esprit Libre ça fait pas rentrer des sous dans la caisse. 
> 
> Sans blagues ? Je bosse en SSLL depuis 4 mois, on fait du dev Plone pour des clients autant petits que très gros, sur le modèle qu'expliquait Magic Banana, et pourtant la boite se porte très bien et je gagne très bien ma vie. 

 

Si le produit est adapté aux besoins, c'est bien (oui oui je connais un peu Plone).  C'est un modèle qui PEUT marcher. Mais il ne faut pas forcément généraliser non plus ... (d'un coté comme de l'autre d'ailleurs  :Mr. Green:  )

----------

## dapsaille

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   Comme je l'ai dis plus haut, l'esprit Libre ça fait pas rentrer des sous dans la caisse. 
> 
> Sans blagues ? Je bosse en SSLL depuis 4 mois, on fait du dev Plone pour des clients autant petits que très gros, sur le modèle qu'expliquait Magic Banana, et pourtant la boite se porte très bien et je gagne très bien ma vie. 

 

 Ok et si ta boite disparait (je ne le souhaite aucunement bien sur), 

tes petits clients ils font quoi avec le produit ? 

 Auront-ils les ressources à mettre en recherche d'autres experts dans le domande de Plone ?   :Wink: 

----------

## ppg

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Ok et si ta boite disparait (je ne le souhaite aucunement bien sur), 
> 
> tes petits clients ils font quoi avec le produit ? 
> ...

 

Ça peut aussi arriver avec une boite qui produit du proprio, sauf que dans ce cas ben tu peux rien faire   :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*    *Oupsman wrote:*   Comme je l'ai dis plus haut, l'esprit Libre ça fait pas rentrer des sous dans la caisse. 
> 
> Sans blagues ? Je bosse en SSLL depuis 4 mois, on fait du dev Plone pour des clients autant petits que très gros, sur le modèle qu'expliquait Magic Banana, et pourtant la boite se porte très bien et je gagne très bien ma vie.  
> 
>  Ok et si ta boite disparait (je ne le souhaite aucunement bien sur), 
> ...

 

Des boites qui font du Plone yen a pas mal (et le marché est pas encore saturé pour autant), ils n'auraient aucun mal à trouver qq'un pour le reprendre.  :Smile:  Et c'est beaucoup de très gros clients, donc ils ont les ressources  :Wink: 

----------

## ppg

Sinon ou niveau du support technique certes le libre a encore beaucoup de progrès à faire, mais je trouve que ça commence à s'améliorer un peu sur certains points (pas tous).

[Ma Vie]

Mais côté propriétaire franchement je trouve que certaines boites pourraient grandement s'améliorer. Par exemple pour mon stage d'études obligatoire j'ai du bosser sur un serveur asterisk et intégrer des téléphone cisco un peu vieux (SP 12+). Et bien sur le site de cisco, nouveau firmware, FM de mise à jour du firmware ? → 0, rien, nada… tout juste un vieux pdf de 3 pages qui explique comment on configure le téléphone avec une ip statique (sur un écran de 2 lignes par 16 caractères c'est pas franchement facile). Au final j'ai finit par trouver une doc très légère, sur un forum de VoIP, et sans le firmware (dont le nom n'était même pas donné sur le site officiel de cisco). Après avec google et le nom du firmware trouvé sur le forum de VoIP j'ai finit par le trouver sur un FTP allemand…

Je parle même pas de la mise à jour en elle même qui relève de la pure magouille…

En gros si on voulait du support cisco, fallait sortir son chéquier et acheter les derniers modèles ; vu le prix de leur matos c'est du racket.

[/Ma Vie]

Voilà mon petit coup de geule contre les odieux méchants éditeurs de matos/soft ultra privateurs qui s'ils fournissent du support de «qualité», sont tous à fait capable d'enlever à tout moment ce support ; et là quand ça arrive, c'est vraiment la mouise.

Au moins avec le libre il y a toujours la possibilité de mouiller sa chemise et mettre les mains dans le camboui. Avec le proprio c'est la mouise jusqu'au cou.

----------

## Temet

Ah bah putain, ça s'est laché par ici!

Pour ma part, je n'aime pas les extrêmes : le tout proprio, non... le tout libre non plus.

Pis j'ai lu Geekounet écrire : "Un jeu proprio chez moi? Jamais" ... euh, faut que tu m'expliques le drame qu'un jeu soit proprio quand même... c'est pas un driver pour exploiter ton matos ou un soft de création (photo, vidéo, etc) ou un truc sensible (serveur) ... enfin je m'en fous total d'avoir les sources pour ça. Déjà, je remercie vraiment ID Software pour Doom 3 et Quake 4 (et autres).

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Oui, on peut plus facilement faire de la musique de qualité avec Cubase qu'avec Ardour (j'en sais rien mais je crois XavierMiler).

 

Ardour est excellent, mais n'est qu'un séquenceur audio. Pour "peupler" les pistes, il faut des instruments... très rares au niveau Linux (à part d'excellents synthés). J'utilise des logiciel "privateurs" (franchement, je déteste ce terme intégriste barbu), et j'ai autant de craintes que pour un projet "open source" abandonné (combien de logiciels ne sont pas repris, car c'est plus cool de réinventer l'eau chaude en créant au préalable une usine atomique...)

----------

## xaviermiller

En fait pour moi, le "100% libre" est une illusion fanatique irréalisable. OK, on peut créer un OS 100% libre, mais je ne vois pas tous les logiciels UTILES qui ne sont pas "grand public" devenir libres : logiciels faits sur mesure pour une entreprise, logiciels spécifiques (artistiques, scientifiques, ...). Ils demandent un énorme investissement en temps, donc en argent, et je ne vois pas comment financer ces développements autrement que par payer une licence d'utilisation...

----------

## Oupsman

 *ppg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Au moins avec le libre il y a toujours la possibilité de mouiller sa chemise et mettre les mains dans le camboui. Avec le proprio c'est la mouise jusqu'au cou.

 

Nan, tu mouilles ta chemise et tu mets aussi les mains dans le camboui ...

----------

## ppg

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *ppg wrote:*   
> 
> Au moins avec le libre il y a toujours la possibilité de mouiller sa chemise et mettre les mains dans le camboui. Avec le proprio c'est la mouise jusqu'au cou. 
> 
> Nan, tu mouilles ta chemise et tu mets aussi les mains dans le camboui ...

 

 :Smile:  mais j'ai pas dit que j'aimais ça particulièrement, juste que quand tout vas mal il reste au moins cette possibilité   :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Pis j'ai lu Geekounet écrire : "Un jeu proprio chez moi? Jamais" ... euh, faut que tu m'expliques le drame qu'un jeu soit proprio quand même... c'est pas un driver pour exploiter ton matos ou un soft de création (photo, vidéo, etc) ou un truc sensible (serveur) ... enfin je m'en fous total d'avoir les sources pour ça. Déjà, je remercie vraiment ID Software pour Doom 3 et Quake 4 (et autres).

 

Ok, je veux jouer à Quake 4 (ça vaut quand même pas le 3 cela dit en passant  :Razz: ) sur ma machine en 64bit (sans bricolage 32bit ou quoi, je veux un vrai support, ne pas allourdir ma machine pour rien), je fais comment ? Ou si le soft a une faille de sécu critique qui m'interdit du coup de jouer en ligne ? Et plein d'autres cas dans le genre... en prennant bien sur en compte le fait qu'ID Software peut abandonner complètement le support du soft à tout moment  :Smile: 

Bon j'avouerai que j'aime jouer sur console par contre (Xbox et Wii principalement...), et que là aussi c'est full proprio pourtant. Mais là où je place la différence, le fait pour lequel j'aime n'avoir que du libre du mes pc, c'est que c'est mon outil de travail de tous les jours (et j'aime pas bosser avec une boite noire), que ça stocke et gère mes données personnelles et ma sécurité (donc avoir le controle dessus plutôt que laisser une entreprise décider pour moi de ma sécurité, ça me concerne) et aussi simplement pour avoir l'assurance du support de ma plateforme (là où beaucoup pensent que tout le monde tourne sur du x86 32bit...). La console elle, c'est juste du divertissement oui, et elle ne touche pas à mes donnés persos et ma vie privée, c'est pas pire que la télé, la machine à laver ou autre, ça rentre dans cette catégorie pour moi.

----------

## Oupsman

 *ppg wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*    *ppg wrote:*   
> 
> Au moins avec le libre il y a toujours la possibilité de mouiller sa chemise et mettre les mains dans le camboui. Avec le proprio c'est la mouise jusqu'au cou. 
> 
> Nan, tu mouilles ta chemise et tu mets aussi les mains dans le camboui ... 
> ...

 

Avec un logiciel propriétaire aussi il y'a cette possibilité ... C'est pas forcément facile, mais tu l'as. Et en général, les vieux articles de KB sont toujours accessibles. Et plus le logiciel en question est réputé, plus il y'a de chances que quelqu'un ait déja rencontré ton problème.

----------

## Magic Banana

Oupsman, quand il s'agit de corriger un bogue, tu as besoin du code source. Donc non tu ne peut pas le faire avec du logiciel privateur.

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> En fait pour moi, le "100% libre" est une illusion fanatique irréalisable. OK, on peut créer un OS 100% libre, mais je ne vois pas tous les logiciels UTILES qui ne sont pas "grand public" devenir libres : logiciels faits sur mesure pour une entreprise, logiciels spécifiques (artistiques, scientifiques, ...). Ils demandent un énorme investissement en temps, donc en argent, et je ne vois pas comment financer ces développements autrement que par payer une licence d'utilisation...

 

Les logiciels sur-mesure (qui est de loin la plus grosse part du développement en informatique) n'ont qu'un utilisateur. Techniquement il ne sont pas distribués et la licence n'importe pas. Par exemple le code des services en lignes proposés par Google et consorts pourraient être sous une licence libre que ça n'y changerait rien.

Quant aux logiciels "spécialistes" je ne vois vraiment pas en quoi il serait plus difficile d'en écrire de bons libres. Je ne pense pas qu'écrire un Cubase ou un Photoshop soit plus difficile que d'écrire un noyau, un compilateur ou une suite bureautique. J'ai même tendance à penser que c'est plus facile car le résultat est plus directement visible et le nombre de passionnés de création est grand. Sans même parler de la philosophie du libre qui me semble plus compatible avec les idéaux d'un artiste qu'avec les bénéfices d'une grande entreprise. Ce n'est pas un hasard si l'on a des distributions 100% libre comme Musix GNU+Linux (tu as essayé ça XavierMiller au fait ?) ou dyne:bolic.

Même chose pour ce qui est du logiciel scientifique. Étant moi-même dans la recherche en informatique, je n'échangerais pour rien au monde mon LaTeX (utilisé via AUCTeX), mon gnuplot, mon GCC, mon R, etc. J'estime que, même techniquement, il n'existe pas mieux ailleurs (mais même si c'était le cas, je n'utiliserais pas de logiciel privateur). Tout ce que j'écris est sous licence CeciLL (une licence libre compatible avec la GPL) ou GPLv3. Autrement j'estime que ce serait non seulement au contraire à l'esprit du libre mais aussi contraire à lesprit de la recherche publique. Pour ce qui est des grosses simulations, 94% des supercalculateurs ont été conquis par les systèmes GNU/Linux ! J'ai aussi un ami en physique des particules qui m'affirme que tous les membres de son équipe utilisent la distribution Scientific fournie sur les portables acetés par le laboratoire. Bref, non seulement ce n'est pas utopique d'imaginer une prédominance du libre dans la recherche mais c'est un domaine où le libre a pratiquement déjà gagné.

----------

## xaviermiller

Merci pour le lien de la distribution, mais tous les softs pro-audio sont dans un overlay ; pas besoin de quitter Gentoo  :Wink: 

Sinon, oui, on pourrait en effet créer des logiciels spécifiques via des projets ambitieux. Mais déjà les boîtes propriétaires de musique par exemple sont des PME et ont des soucis financiers. Alors, désolé, mais bosser gratuitement... c'est bien pour des projets universitaires, avec des étudiants, chercheurs, geeks qui ont énormément de temps libre.

A la maison, j'ai fini cette période (j'ai commencé un projet open source consacré à l'un de mes ex-synthés... abandonné depuis 2002 par manque de temps). Quand je suis sur un PC, c'est pour être productif, faire de la musique, écrire un document, ... et pas écrire un programme qui un jour fonctionnera peut-être pour écrire de la musique. Programmer, je le fais en journée, dans une boîte qui fait du soft propriétaire  :Wink: 

EDIT: j'ai visité le lien. Une distribution Linux dédiée à la musique NE PEUT PAS ETRE 100% LIBRE ! Il y a des liens avec les librairies propriétaires de Steinberg (pour faire tourner certains VSTi). Et chtac ! Arrêtez de tricher, et vérifier que TOUT est LIBRE   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Bref, non seulement ce n'est pas utopique d'imaginer une prédominance du libre dans la recherche mais c'est un domaine où le libre a pratiquement déjà gagné.

 

Ca c'est clair et net, et c'est heureux ...

Pour ce qui est des logiciels de création, il est à mon sens aussi difficile d'écrire un logiciel de retouches photo de bonne qualité qu'un noyau. Pourquoi  :Question:  Parce que la retouche photo fait appel à des techniques et à des algo qui ne sont pas simple du tout. Donc effectivement, c'est possible, mais on ne peut pas comparer la force de travail d'un Adobe à celui d'une équipe de passionnés. Et donc le développement avance moins vite ...

----------

## dapsaille

Et puis si c'est si simple ..

 Pourquoi ca n'est pas déja en place ?   :Laughing: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Pour ce qui est des logiciels de création, il est à mon sens aussi difficile d'écrire un logiciel de retouches photo de bonne qualité qu'un noyau. Pourquoi  Parce que la retouche photo fait appel à des techniques et à des algo qui ne sont pas simple du tout.

 

On en revient à la recherche en informatique. Ainsi mon équipe de recherche travaille avec le GREYC (en fouille de données, pas en image). Mais il y a aussi, au GREYC, des équipes en image. Et voilà le logiciel qu'ils ont récemment publié. Sinon je peux assurer à XavierMiller que les chercheurs sont loins des 35h (comme tout cadre... sauf que notre salaire est deux fois moindre  :Rolling Eyes:  ). Donc, même si j'aimerais bien, je n'ai pas le temps de faire grand chose en dehors de mon travail.  Simplement mon travail s'inclue au sein de grandes plate-forme libre de fouille de donnée comme Weka ou Knime. Je peux aussi lui assurer que Musix GNU+Linux est 100% libre. Mieux, ce n'est pas moi qui lui l'assure, c'est la Free Software Foundation.  :Cool: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   Pour ce qui est des logiciels de création, il est à mon sens aussi difficile d'écrire un logiciel de retouches photo de bonne qualité qu'un noyau. Pourquoi  Parce que la retouche photo fait appel à des techniques et à des algo qui ne sont pas simple du tout. 
> 
> On en revient à la recherche en informatique. Ainsi mon équipe de recherche travaille avec le GREYC (en fouille de données, pas en image). Mais il y a aussi, au GREYC, des équipes en image. Et voilà le logiciel qu'ils ont récemment publié. Sinon je peux assurer à XavierMiller que les chercheurs sont loins des 35h (comme tout cadre... sauf que notre salaire est deux fois moindre  ). Donc, même si j'aimerais bien, je n'ai pas le temps de faire grand chose en dehors de mon travail.  Simplement mon travail s'inclue au sein de grandes plate-forme libre de fouille de donnée comme Weka ou Knime. Je peux aussi lui assurer que Musix GNU+Linux est 100% libre. Mieux, ce n'est pas moi qui lui l'assure, c'est la Free Software Foundation. 

 

 Pas mal comme projet.

 Mais je ne vois pas proposer cela à ma femme pour remplacer Photoshop ^^

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   Pour ce qui est des logiciels de création, il est à mon sens aussi difficile d'écrire un logiciel de retouches photo de bonne qualité qu'un noyau. Pourquoi  Parce que la retouche photo fait appel à des techniques et à des algo qui ne sont pas simple du tout. 
> 
> On en revient à la recherche en informatique. Ainsi mon équipe de recherche travaille avec le GREYC (en fouille de données, pas en image). Mais il y a aussi, au GREYC, des équipes en image. Et voilà le logiciel qu'ils ont récemment publié. Sinon je peux assurer à XavierMiller que les chercheurs sont loins des 35h (comme tout cadre... sauf que notre salaire est deux fois moindre  ). Donc, même si j'aimerais bien, je n'ai pas le temps de faire grand chose en dehors de mon travail.  Simplement mon travail s'inclue au sein de grandes plate-forme libre de fouille de donnée comme Weka ou Knime. Je peux aussi lui assurer que Musix GNU+Linux est 100% libre. Mieux, ce n'est pas moi qui lui l'assure, c'est la Free Software Foundation. 

 

Je connais GREYC, je suis un fanatique de Greycstoration  :Mr. Green:  Mais je croyais qu'il était développé à Caen  :Shocked: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Bah, oui c'est développé à Caen.

----------

## xaviermiller

En fait je me contrefiche de savoir si mon outil est 100% libre ou non, du moment qu'il fonctionne, qu'il me satisfasse et qu'il me convienne  :Wink: 

Quoi qu'il en soit, je préfère quand c'est possible de choisir le moins cher possible, donc souvent du libre  :Smile: 

----------

## mornik

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   J'ai été intégriste du libre ... pendant mes études. Après j'ai rejoint le monde du travail, avec des contraintes. Et je me suis rendu compte que certains softs propriétaires étaient 100x plus puissants que leurs équivalents libres (il y'a 10 ans). Le libre c'est bien beau, mais quand je vois le niveau du support des boites gravitant autour du libre, j'ai peur pour mon système d'informations  
> 
> Des exemples, j'en ai pleins, que je ne peux pas diffuser publiquement ... 
> 
> Marrant, c'est justement dans le cadre de mon travail que j'apprecie le plus le libre. Enfin bon, c'est le secteur de la santé. Les solutions proprios (applications) sont pourraxs comme jamais et le support avec. Dans ces conditions, on a mieux fait d'utiliser des solutions libres autant que possible parce que "shit happens" et "qu'il faut qu'il se demerde le soldat ryan"  

 

J'ai beau être un intégriste par moment, j'avoue que dans ma branche j'ai pas trouvé le logiciel libre qui convenait. Trouver un véritable ordonanceur libre avec une GUI productive. Mission impossible. Il existe pourtant des embryons de projets. Le moteur existe (et il est tres tres bon) c'est quartz et c'est du java. Les IHM sont juste nulles. 

A ceux qui répondront, c'est libre tu peux faire, je peux tout de suite les rassurer (tiens ça me rapelle une blague qui passait par derrière pour rassurer), avec un copains on est entrain de regarder pour en faire une. Le hic c'est qu'il faut vraiment que me me mette à java :'(

Voila un domaine ou le libre est absent sur le plan professionnel.

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, là où le libre est efficace, c'est là où il y a assez de développeurs bénévoles (et taillables et corvéables à merci), donc dans des domaines scientifiques proches des universités : OS (BSD Unix), utilitaires, traitement d'image, de son, ...

Et là où l'industrie injecte des milliards (Sun, MySQL, ...).

Pour le reste : nada, le propriétaire est la meilleure alternative pour assurer un logiciel de qualité pour des petites quantités d'utilisateurs : QUI va développer du logiciel libre pour les éclairagistes (système DMX), qui sont quelques centaines ? A part 2-3 PME ? C'est plus cool de développer un jeu pour iPhone, n'est-ce pas ?

----------

## Oupsman

 *mornik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai beau être un intégriste par moment, j'avoue que dans ma branche j'ai pas trouvé le logiciel libre qui convenait. Trouver un véritable ordonanceur libre avec une GUI productive. Mission impossible. Il existe pourtant des embryons de projets. Le moteur existe (et il est tres tres bon) c'est quartz et c'est du java. Les IHM sont juste nulles. 
> 
> A ceux qui répondront, c'est libre tu peux faire, je peux tout de suite les rassurer (tiens ça me rapelle une blague qui passait par derrière pour rassurer), avec un copains on est entrain de regarder pour en faire une. Le hic c'est qu'il faut vraiment que me me mette à java :'(
> ...

 

Ah tient oui ça fait parti de mes projets en 2009 ça : chercher un remplaçant à l'ordonnanceur qu'on utilise actuellement dans ma boite ... Ce qui suppose donc analyser les alternatives propriétaires, mais d'essayer aussi de trouver une alternative Open Source.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Ah tient oui ça fait parti de mes projets en 2009 ça : chercher un remplaçant à l'ordonnanceur qu'on utilise actuellement dans ma boite ... Ce qui suppose donc analyser les alternatives propriétaires, mais d'essayer aussi de trouver une alternative Open Source.

 

mornik, son copin et Oupsman. Cela fait déjà trois développeurs !  :Twisted Evil: 

Quant aux quelques centaines d'éclairagistes, il suffirait qu'ils se mettent d'accord (voire fondent une association), mettent chacun quelques centaines d'euros (ce doit de toute façon être le prix approximatif du logiciel privateur qu'ils utilisent) pour payer deux ou trois développeurs qui fabriqueraient un logiciel dont ils demanderaient le code source. Note qu'ils ne sont pas obligés de partager le logiciel avec ceux qui n'ont pas participé à l'effort (pour rentrer dans l'association tu paies !). Ainsi, ils ne sont pas enfermés dans un monopole. Même si les développeurs initiaux refusent de poursuivre leur travail, ils peuvent se tourner vers de nouveaux développeurs... Bref, c'est eux qui ont le contrôle pour toujours !

Sinon, pour en revenir aux pilotes des cartes graphiques, je pense que AMD/ATI nous lit.  :Laughing:  En effet, les spécifications et le code de l'accelleration 3D pour les cartes R600 et R700 viennet d'être publiés sans clause de confidentialité (180 pages de spécification concernant les registres 3D) :

 *Phoronix wrote:*   

> For X.Org developers and enthusiasts, this is a very exciting gift from Advanced Micro Devices. There is now nothing (other than time) preventing open-source developers from enabling 3D support across all available ATI graphics processors -- even the newest just released graphics cards. For end-users, today's releases are a significant milestone in the step towards open-source ATI 3D support on the Linux desktop.

 

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   Ah tient oui ça fait parti de mes projets en 2009 ça : chercher un remplaçant à l'ordonnanceur qu'on utilise actuellement dans ma boite ... Ce qui suppose donc analyser les alternatives propriétaires, mais d'essayer aussi de trouver une alternative Open Source. 
> 
> mornik, son copin et Oupsman. Cela fait déjà trois développeurs ! 
> 
> 

 

Je ne développe plus depuis longtemps malheureusement   :Sad:  Mais bon quand je développais c'était Open source ...

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Quant aux quelques centaines d'éclairagistes, il suffirait qu'ils se mettent d'accord (voire fondent une association), mettent chacun quelques centaines d'euros (ce doit de toute façon être le prix approximatif du logiciel privateur qu'ils utilisent) pour payer deux ou trois développeurs qui fabriqueraient un logiciel dont ils demanderaient le code source. Note qu'ils ne sont pas obligés de partager le logiciel avec ceux qui n'ont pas participé à l'effort (pour rentrer dans l'association tu paies !). Ainsi, ils ne sont pas enfermés dans un monopole. Même si les développeurs initiaux refusent de poursuivre leur travail, ils peuvent se tourner vers de nouveaux développeurs... Bref, c'est eux qui ont le contrôle pour toujours !

 

Et ils font quoi quand les freelance ont fini leur développement et qu'il faut mettre à jour pour la nouvelle carte graphique, le nouveau codec, le super mur de LED dont le pilote est écrit par des Chinois et ne fonctionnant que sur Windows XYZ ? Ils pleurent ?

La PME où je bosse est dans le secteur depuis 12 ans et on maintient ces logiciels, pour un prix raisonnable (comparé au prix faramineux du hardware utilisé par ces utilisateurs). On bosse avec différents protocoles qui sont parfois propriétaires et qui nécessitent un NDA, bref l'Open Source est hors de question dans notre cas. Et on souhaite aussi protéger notre outil contre les concurrents.

Exemple vécu: Noël 2007, Apple met à jour QuickTime (incoutournable sur MacOS) et supprime le support pour Adobe Flash. C'est la périod des fêtes, donc des prestations de nos clients. Leurs animations flash ne passent plus. Ils pleurent, notre équipe a bossé comme des dingues pour arranger les choses rapidement. Depuis, on utilise ffmpeg et le plug-in netscape pour flash.

Est-ce qu'une communauté open source aurait été plus réactive ? Aucune idée...

En plus n'oubliez pas que dans le cadre d'utilisations commerciales, certaines librairies "open source" sont payantes (fftw par exemple) ou qu'il faut payer des royalties (à MPEG, ...), bref le 100% libre n'est pas toujours gratuit...

----------

## Magic Banana

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Et ils font quoi quand les freelance ont fini leur développement et qu'il faut mettre à jour pour la nouvelle carte graphique, le nouveau codec, le super mur de LED dont le pilote est écrit par des Chinois et ne fonctionnant que sur Windows XYZ ? Ils pleurent ?

 

Bah non, ils injectent de nouveaux de l'argent (aux mêmes ou à d'autres développeurs) pour rajouter les fonctionnalités souhaitées.

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> La PME où je bosse est dans le secteur depuis 12 ans et on maintient ces logiciels, pour un prix raisonnable (comparé au prix faramineux du hardware utilisé par ces utilisateurs). On bosse avec différents protocoles qui sont parfois propriétaires et qui nécessitent un NDA, bref l'Open Source est hors de question dans notre cas. Et on souhaite aussi protéger notre outil contre les concurrents.

 

Un tel groupe d'"éclairagistes libristes" refuseraient d'utiliser du matériel nécessitant de signer des NDA.

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Exemple vécu: Noël 2007, Apple met à jour QuickTime (incoutournable sur MacOS) et supprime le support pour Adobe Flash. C'est la périod des fêtes, donc des prestations de nos clients. Leurs animations flash ne passent plus. Ils pleurent, notre équipe a bossé comme des dingues pour arranger les choses rapidement. Depuis, on utilise ffmpeg et le plug-in netscape pour flash.
> 
> Est-ce qu'une communauté open source aurait été plus réactive ? Aucune idée...
> 
> En plus n'oubliez pas que dans le cadre d'utilisations commerciales, certaines librairies "open source" sont payantes (fftw par exemple) ou qu'il faut payer des royalties (à MPEG, ...), bref le 100% libre n'est pas toujours gratuit...

 

Je ne vois pas de raisons fondamentales pour des développeurs payés de travailler mieux ou moins bien sur du logiciel libre ou non. Tu me parles de coût mais je te parle avant tout de maîtrise de son informatique, d'être un utilisateur qui ait le pouvoir. Ainsi, si les développeurs initiaux commencent à faire de la merde, à ne plus être réactifs et à demander beaucoup trop d'argent, les utilisateurs peuvent décider d'en changer tout en gardant le même logiciel.

Pour que ce genre de modèle (qui me semble parfaitement viable) soit facilité il faudrait une plate-forme en ligne qui mettrait en contact des utilisateurs qui désirent les mêmes fonctionnalités dans un logiciel libre (déjà existant ou à créer de toute pièce) et des développeurs (voire de véritables petite entreprises qui suivraient ce modèle) désireux d'être rémunérés tout en travaillant sur du logiciel libre. Bon, je ne parle que de développement mais la fonctionnalité désirée pourrait être aussi une traduction d'un logiciel existant. Je le répète, le logiciel ne serait livré qu'à ceux qui ont participés à la rémunération (personne morale). Libre à eux de garder le logiciel pour eux ou de le distribuer à la terre entière.

----------

## titoucha

@Magic Banana tu vision est malheureusement un peu utopique, mais je l'aime bien elle me plait beaucoup.

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, c'est utopique, et fédérer quelques centaines d'artistes indépendants, dépassés par la technicité, pour les convaincre à utiliser du libre, autant que je me fasse moine !

J'abandonne la discussion, c'est trop trollesque...

----------

## Oupsman

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> @Magic Banana tu vision est malheureusement un peu utopique, mais je l'aime bien elle me plait beaucoup.

 

Si il n'était pas utopique, ce ne serait plus Magic Banana  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Ce qui manque, c'est une plate-forme qui, au départ serait utilisée par les développeurs qui actuellement sont bénévoles et voudraient se faire un peu d'argent. Ensuite ça devrait rouler... Je ne vois rien de particulièrement utopique. C'est pas comme si je vous annonçais que tout seul, je me lançais dans l'écriture d'un système d'exploitation libre. Ça ce serait complètement utopique !  :Wink: 

----------

## Oupsman

Un article instructif :

Les 9 mauvaises pratiques du logiciel libre

----------

## ppg

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Un article instructif :
> 
> Les 9 mauvaises pratiques du logiciel libre

 

Les bonnes résolutions du logiciel libre pour 2009 (la traduction en français, bien que l'article original soit compréhensible.)

Et quelles sont vos bonnes résolutions pour 2009 ?

----------

## Magic Banana

Tiens !  Le neuvième point me rappelle beacoup le débat que l'on vient d'avoir dans ce fil. Merci à Oupsman de nous faire partager cet article qui abonde en mon sens.  :Wink: 

Du même auteur, et encore traduit par un sympathique framalangueur, il y a cet excellent article intitulé "De la domination de GNU/Linux pour de mauvaises raisons".

----------

## kopp

Ahahaha on rigole toujours autant ici :

Magic Banana, tu me parles de backdoors dans les logiciels "privateurs", mais niveau sécurité et le libre, que dire de cette faille sur les clés SSL qui a touché Debian il y a quelques mois ?

Je me fais l'avocat du diable, mais les intégristes, ça m'horripile.

Ensuite, geekounet, j'espère que tu ne conduites pas une voiture de moins de 25 ans, sinon avec l'électronique propriétaire qu'il y a dedans, à ta place, je me sentirais pas en confiance.

J'ai pas tout relevé, c'était trop long depuis deux semaines, mais bref... Ahahaha.

G'MIC, c'est intéressant, mais ça ne remplacera pas un Photoshop ou Gimp. Et ça ne se recoupe pas un peu avec l'ami ImageMagick (et son pote dont j'ai oublié le nom)

 Là aussi, on a un max d'applications qui réinvente la roue à chaque fois.

Sinon, pour ce qui est du libre dans la recherche scientifique : c'est clairement un domaine où le libre a pénétré. Malheureusement, il n'y a pas encore tous les outils pour tous, qui sont libres (en traitement des images satellites, les solutions libres et efficaces : niet ! même si certains morceaux existent et sont libres...)

Mais sinon, effectivement Latex a du bon. Au labo, beaucoup de machines tournaient sous Linux même si malheureusement, certains doivent se taper du windows... par contre je note que beaucoup de chercheur bossent sur mac, et ça augmente sans cesse... Ça craint !

----------

## kwenspc

 *kopp wrote:*   

> par contre je note que beaucoup de chercheur bossent sur mac, et ça augmente sans cesse... Ça craint !

 

Effet "fashion victim" oblige. Et ça pue...

----------

## kopp

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*   par contre je note que beaucoup de chercheur bossent sur mac, et ça augmente sans cesse... Ça craint ! 
> 
> Effet "fashion victim" oblige. Et ça pue...

 

Depuis quand les chercheurs sont "fashion" ?  :Smile: 

Ou bien alors ça ne s'étend pas à leurs gouts vestimentaires...

----------

## Magic Banana

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Ahahaha on rigole toujours autant ici :
> 
> Magic Banana, tu me parles de backdoors dans les logiciels "privateurs", mais niveau sécurité et le libre, que dire de cette faille sur les clés SSL qui a touché Debian il y a quelques mois ?
> 
> Je me fais l'avocat du diable, mais les intégristes, ça m'horripile.
> ...

 

Il y a quand même une différence fondamentale entre un bogue (l'erreur est humaine) et une "anti-fonctionnalité" (backdoor, DRM, spyware, etc.), i.e., une fonctionnalité non-souhaitée par l'utilisateur mais devant laquelle il se trouve démuni si le logiciel est privateur. Pire, qui peut affirmer qu'un logiciel privateur ne contient pas de telles anti-fonctionnalités ? Seul le développeur (qui a accès au code source). Peut-être que ton constructeur de voiture est payé par l'État pour que lui soit reporté tes excès de vitesse (spyware) ! Peut-être que VMware peut à tout moment exécuter du code sur ta machine (backdoor) ! Peut-être que ton pilote nVidia dégrade volontairement la qualité de certaines vidéos blacklistée (DRM) ! Je choisis volontairement des exemples extrêmes (et, je pense, peu probable) mais l'idée est là.Last edited by Magic Banana on Tue Jan 06, 2009 9:33 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## kwenspc

 *kopp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Depuis quand les chercheurs sont "fashion" ? 
> 
> Ou bien alors ça ne s'étend pas à leurs gouts vestimentaires...

 

On est bien d'accord. Il y a bel et bien un effet de mode autour des produits appeul, qu'oit le "look" ou pas  :Laughing:  . Soit disant le top, le plus mieux tout ça... bof. Pareil pour leur ipoud ou leur ifoune. Effet de mode garantie.

Ils ont pas forcément à avoir le style vestimentaire qui suit, je dirais meme que c'est pas lié du tout. Les plus gros "nerd-looking" de ma boite (donc habillé comme des sacs de poubelle) ont des macs... et hum, apparament ça leur suffit à assouvir leur fantasme vu le manque de relation féminines dans leur vie   :Rolling Eyes: 

Bon je prends des exemples extrêmes moi aussi mais tout ça pour dire que appeul gagne du terrain parce que c'est "in" et surement pas pour quoique ce soit d'autre (si: peut-être l'envie de payer pour un os moins pourri que les microsoft mis d'office ailleurs, à la rigueur je veut bien comprendre). Parce que question matos: pour moins cher on a aussi bien et même souvent mieux. La mode n'a rien de rationnel, elle est aveugle, stupide et a l'esprit mouton.

----------

## ppg

Sans compter que l'OS *et* la machine sont verouillés, comme avec tous les produits apple.

Vu le prix du matos, et le fait que maintenant, ce n'est plus un jouet pour g33k (abandon du PPC pour intel), à part le design très fashion (trop à mon goût), le reste c'est bof-bof.

Dailleurs, il paraît que MacOSX n'est pas suffisament copyrighté-machin-chose pour empêcher un fabriquant de vendre des ordi avec MacOSX installé dessus¹

1 : http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/48091-apple-psystar-copyright-mac-osx.htm

----------

## xaviermiller

Les Mac ont beau être verrouillés, les outils de développement sont complets et documentés, c'est un plaisir de développer pour MacOS  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Les Mac ont beau être verrouillés, les outils de développement sont complets et documentés

 

Idem pour le win kro$oft... c'est pas pour autant un plaisir de dev dessous   :Rolling Eyes: 

(te cherches pas d'excuses parce que tu as un mac  :Razz: )

----------

## xaviermiller

j'ai un mac au boulot, et développe pour Mac/PC. Caramba, je suis démasqué   :Laughing: 

(à la maison c'est 99% Gentoo, 1% Win)

----------

## guilc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> j'ai un mac au boulot, et développe pour Mac/PC. Caramba, je suis démasqué   

 

Ben mon pauvre, c'est pas trop dur ?

Moi au boulot c'est 100% Gentoo (oui, j'ai cette chance de gérer moi même mon PC de boulot comme je veux, que ce soit chez mon ancien employeur (un FAI), ou chez le repreneur (un FAI  :Wink: )), et à la maison, c'est aussi 100% Gentoo   :Laughing: 

Et les outils de dev, c'est vim, svn et perl. On n'a jamais fait mieux  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Non, c'est pas trop dur, car on bosse avec plein de hardware différent (consoles de lumières, murs de LEDs, vidéoprojecteurs...). On prend son pied à faire des effets vidéos en temps réel  :Smile: 

On envisage d'écrire une version Linux de nos serveurs multimédias (mais nos logiciels resteront en privateur, en binaire sans source), pour en avoir un meilleur contrôle ; mais il faudra que les cartes d'acquisition et de sortie vidéo professionnelles soient supportées (ce qui n'est probablement pas le cas), HD y compris !

----------

## DuF

Moi au boulot j'ai une OpenSuse sur un bi-Xeon 4Go de ram etc. et en faisant la MAJ de VirtualBox ça m'a tout cassé ma machine virtuelle windows (obligatoire pour quelques applis IE only) et impossible de trouver la manière de faire un retour arrière !!!!!

Sans espoir j'ai cherché un équivalent du /etc/portage/package.mask pour enlever de ma vue cette version toute pourrie mais je n'ai pas trouvé !!!

C'est dans ces moments là que je me rends compte du bonheur qu'il y a d'utiliser une gentoo qui fonctionne toujours avec la même précision d'horlogerie Suisse !

EDIT : En éditant mon post je viens de voir que ça fait 6 ans que je suis sur le forum et que l'installation de ma gentoo actuelle date d'il y a 2 ans lorsque j'ai changé de disque dur... J'ai l'impression de me faire vieux avec tous ces éléments qui durent dans le temps  :Razz: 

----------

## guilc

 *DuF wrote:*   

> C'est dans ces moments là que je me rends compte du bonheur qu'il y a d'utiliser une gentoo qui fonctionne toujours avec la même précision d'horlogerie Suisse !

 

Je ne te le fais pas dire  :Wink:  Pareil ici. C'est pour ça qu'à chaque fois que je vais brouter de l'herbe ailleurs voir si elle a meilleur goût, j'en reviens toujours à Gentoo  :Laughing: 

 *DuF wrote:*   

> EDIT : En éditant mon post je viens de voir que ça fait 6 ans que je suis sur le forum et que l'installation de ma gentoo actuelle date d'il y a 2 ans lorsque j'ai changé de disque dur... J'ai l'impression de me faire vieux avec tous ces éléments qui durent dans le temps 

 

Oh que oui ça dure  :Smile: 

La mienne fête bientôt ses 5 ans (elle est de 2004  :Wink: ) et a vécu déjà 3 changements de disque dur, et une duplication sur un deuxième PC ! Y pas avec beaucoup d'OS qu'on peut se permettre ça sans soucis  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Héhé, vive les sauvegardes/restaurations par copie  :Smile: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oh que oui ça dure 
> 
> La mienne fête bientôt ses 5 ans (elle est de 2004 ) et a vécu déjà 3 changements de disque dur, et une duplication sur un deuxième PC ! Y pas avec beaucoup d'OS qu'on peut se permettre ça sans soucis 

 

C'est clair, ça me fait penser que l'installation d'XP sur mon C2D fête ses 4 ans et sa troisième carte mère (et son quatrième processeur) :  :Rolling Eyes:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:  Bon en même temps, elle va mourrir de sa belle mort quand j'aurais acheté un second disque de 200 Go en SATA et que j'aurais récupéré son disque et que je l'aurais mis en miroir ... Ca fait 1 an qu'elle n'a pas booté, sauf pour récupérer un paramètre que je n'ai pas réussi à extraire depuis ma Gentoo ...

----------

## truc

Big Brother is watching you:

http://www.track-your-partner.com/

C'est marrant (...), mais ça fout les boules quand même...

----------

## xaviermiller

Et bien sûr, ça va nous collecter nos numéros de portables...

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Et bien sûr, ça va nous collecter nos numéros de portables...

 

[mode naïf] meuh non c'est marqué là qu'ils le font pas: http://www.trackapartner.com/rules.html [/mode naïf]

Ah sinon si vous êtes au taf et que vous testez, coupez au moins le son ^^

----------

## DuF

Je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait conserver une même installation d'un windows XP en changeant carte mère et processeur... Ou alors j'ai mal compris...

----------

## xaviermiller

il suffit de réactiver  :Wink: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait conserver une même installation d'un windows XP en changeant carte mère et processeur... Ou alors j'ai mal compris...

 

Y'a une procédure stricte à suivre ... Mais ça marche  :Wink: 

Et oui, faut réactiver.

----------

## DuF

Et pour ma culture ça correspond à quelle opération technique ?

----------

## Oupsman

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Et pour ma culture ça correspond à quelle opération technique ?

 

En résumé :

- Avant de démonter

- Déinstallation des drivers spécifiques à l'ancienne carte mère.

- installation forcée du driver SATA de la nouvelle carte mère

- lancer la commande sysprep

- Démonter et changer le matos

- Démarrer le PC

- Installer les drivers pour la nouvelle carte mère

- Si Windows le demande, activer.

Ceci s'inscrivant bien sûr dans le cadre d'une utilisation raisonnée du PC. Avant de faire la migration, il faut que la base de registres Windows soit le plus propre possible, donc exempte de toute trace de logiciel désinstallé.

----------

## xaviermiller

On ne va pas plus vite en réinstallant ?

----------

## Oupsman

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> On ne va pas plus vite en réinstallant ?

 

Ca dépend, tu mets combien de temps à réinstaller toutes tes applications  :Question:  Là c'est l'histoire d'une heure, changement de la carte mère compris.

----------

## xaviermiller

J'ai pris 1/2 journée pour faire une réinstall fraîche, en n'installant que les logiciels nécessaires, leurs nouvelles versions téléchargées (quand c'est possible).

----------

## Bapt

hahaha ça vous apprendra à utiliser des trucs tout pourris et sales, moi sous les OS propres, je change le matos et boot, voila, des fois une petites manipulation pour préparer un kernel adapté à la nouvelle destination si besoin.

----------

## xaviermiller

C'est pas avec ce genre de troll constructif qu'on fera revenir la "clientèle" dans ce forum  :Confused: 

----------

## Bapt

Bah si présentation des gros avantages d'un OS propre, de la simplicité (relative) de la chose et de l'intérêt de savoir mettre les mains dans le camboui, pour se facilité la vie, car oui ça facilite la vie.

----------

## xaviermiller

et en même temps, parler de CPM/2009  dans un forum Gentoo...   :Wink: 

----------

## Bapt

CPM/2009 ??? quoi qu'est ce ?

----------

## Mickael

20th Annual Symposium on Combinatorial Pattern Matching that will be held in Lille, France, on June 22 - 24, ... ????

Sinon j'ai ça sur Besac pôur CPM : ici  :Laughing: 

----------

## xaviermiller

CP/M 2009 ? Ben l'évolution de CP/M 80  :Very Happy: 

(donc Windows Se7en)

----------

## Oupsman

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> hahaha ça vous apprendra à utiliser des trucs tout pourris et sales, moi sous les OS propres, je change le matos et boot, voila, des fois une petites manipulation pour préparer un kernel adapté à la nouvelle destination si besoin.

 

C'est marrant, les manipulations que j'ai décrites reviennent exactement à cela sous Windows   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## geekounet

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *Bapt wrote:*   hahaha ça vous apprendra à utiliser des trucs tout pourris et sales, moi sous les OS propres, je change le matos et boot, voila, des fois une petites manipulation pour préparer un kernel adapté à la nouvelle destination si besoin. 
> 
> C'est marrant, les manipulations que j'ai décrites reviennent exactement à cela sous Windows  

 

Pas vraiment non, il a pas à faire d'installation/désinstallation forcée de drivers, rien à lancer avant, pas de réactivation à faire une fois rebooté.  :Smile: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*    *Bapt wrote:*   hahaha ça vous apprendra à utiliser des trucs tout pourris et sales, moi sous les OS propres, je change le matos et boot, voila, des fois une petites manipulation pour préparer un kernel adapté à la nouvelle destination si besoin. 
> 
> C'est marrant, les manipulations que j'ai décrites reviennent exactement à cela sous Windows   
> 
> Pas vraiment non, il a pas à faire d'installation/désinstallation forcée de drivers, rien à lancer avant, pas de réactivation à faire une fois rebooté. 

 

Ah parce que recompiler un kernel pour toi c'est quoi ?

----------

## geekounet

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*    *Oupsman wrote:*    *Bapt wrote:*   hahaha ça vous apprendra à utiliser des trucs tout pourris et sales, moi sous les OS propres, je change le matos et boot, voila, des fois une petites manipulation pour préparer un kernel adapté à la nouvelle destination si besoin. 
> 
> C'est marrant, les manipulations que j'ai décrites reviennent exactement à cela sous Windows   
> 
> Pas vraiment non, il a pas à faire d'installation/désinstallation forcée de drivers, rien à lancer avant, pas de réactivation à faire une fois rebooté.  
> ...

 

Il a dit si besoin, il a jamais dit que c'était une étape obligatoire.  :Wink:  La plupart des grandes distrib et toutes les BSD ont un kernel genérique qui supporte tout, donc c'est jamais nécessaire.

----------

## Bapt

merci geekounet, c'est tout à fait ça, là j'ai parlé de recompilation car on est sous gentoo et que les gentooistes font des kernels spécifiques à leur matos, mais si on fait des kernels génériques alors pas de soucis.

----------

## SnowBear

Juste pour alimenter le troll  :Smile:  .

J'ai un pc fixe en dual boot XP/Ubuntu (oué je cumule les fautes de gouts :p ).

Pour nowel j'ai lâché ma vieillissante nvidia 6600Gt pour une ATI 3850.

Sous windows j'ai pris soin de désinstaller les driver, changer la carte, redémarrer, installer les nouveaux drivers puis.. rebooter.

Sous Ubuntu j'ai juste booter puis cliquer sur "utiliser les drivers propriétaires ATI" puis un reboot (un restart de X mais bon, chez ubuntu ils préfèrent le reboot _o_ ).

----------

## Bapt

on parlait d'os propre, pas d'ubuntu

----------

## nico_calais

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> on parlait d'os propre, pas d'ubuntu

 

+1

----------

## xaviermiller

Dites les gars, faudrait arrêter de troller, sinon vous risquez de vous trouver tous seuls dans votre ermitage, libres comme le vent, mais sans eau courante ni égoûts...

----------

## titoucha

Si les égouts manquent sa va puer   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Bapt

on n'a pas besoin d'égouts on est propre, aucun déchets à évacuer.

----------

## xaviermiller

Comme le collègue de Dilbert qui se demande pourquoi il doit laver ses serviettes, vu qu'il sort tout propre de la douche   :Confused: 

/me se met sur un siège éjectable

----------

## truc

roh, putain, mais c'est du lourd là!

Respirez un coup les gars là quoi.

J'suis pas contre le troll, (certainement pas pour en tout cas, mais j'le tolère, et j'y cède parfois...), mais là, c'est malsain. 

Avant on criait haut et fort que gentoo c'était question de choix, et ça se ressentait dans la tolérance et l'ouverture d'esprit dont les personnes, fréquentant ce forums, faisaient preuve.

Je sais qu'on a plus tout 'ce choix' avec gentoo (j'ai dis que j'y cédais desfois nan?), mais ça serait dommage que l'ouverture d'esprit, et l'objectivité disparaisse aussi.

Donc s'il vous plait, copiez 50 fois "Dorénavant, je ferai preuve de respect et de considération envers autrui et ses choix" et on n'en parle plus.

Et enfin, je ne vais pas forcément trouver simple ou pénible une manipulation que vous trouveriez comme telle. Tous les goûts sont dans la nature.. Blablabla, voyez l'truc quoi...

----------

## nico_calais

Perso, je respecte le choix d'autrui. On vit dans un pays libre. Si les gens preferrent s'auto-flageller avec ubuntu...c'est leur choix   :Twisted Evil: 

[Quoi ? Un troll dans le post ? mais ou qu'il est donc ? ^^]

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, et le respect des autres va dans le sens "j'ai le droit d'utiliser Ubuntu, Windows, ou un driver binaire"  :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

Ha non ... ca mon bon monsieur c'est passible de la peine de mort   :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

J'ai vraiment l'impression de discuter avec des fanatiques religieux   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## geekounet

Bah tu choisis le camp des masochistes, faut aller jusqu'au bout  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Non, je ne suis vraiment pas d'accord. En fait, ceci est mon dernier message sur ce genre de sujet. Je m'abstiendrai de participer aux "off", et ne répondrai que techniquement... à moins que je ne déserte complètement ce forum   :Confused: 

----------

## titoucha

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Non, je ne suis vraiment pas d'accord. En fait, ceci est mon dernier message sur ce genre de sujet. Je m'abstiendrai de participer aux "off", et ne répondrai que techniquement... à moins que je ne déserte complètement ce forum  

 

Non ne déserte pas le forum ce serait vraiment dommage.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Temet

Perso je suis un peu deg également.

Je suis arrivé sur ce forum tout content de l'ouverture d'esprit qu'il y avait et un peu gavé par l'esprit du forum Fedora.

Aujourd'hui, j'ai une impression totalement inverse.

Je regrette la mentalité extrémiste de nombreuses personnes ici... qui parfois de surcroit n'utilise même plus Gentoo...

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je regrette la mentalité extrémiste de nombreuses personnes ici... qui parfois de surcroit n'utilise même plus Gentoo...

 

... qui plus est des modos   :Rolling Eyes: 

(Je trouve d'ailleurs qu'en ce moment les modos sont assez absent de leur responsabilité, fin globalement disons que fgo fr bouge nettement moins qu'avant, dommage.)

----------

## geekounet

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   
> 
> Je regrette la mentalité extrémiste de nombreuses personnes ici... qui parfois de surcroit n'utilise même plus Gentoo... 
> 
> ... qui plus est des modos  
> ...

 

J'essaie tout de même de rester objectif, même si c'est vrai que dans ce topic ci je m'autorise un peu plus de troll, ce que j'essaie d'éviter dans le reste de ce forum. Et puis mon dernier post faut le prendre au second degré.  :Smile: 

----------

## Bapt

En ce qui me concerne c'est de l'humour, je pense quand même que ça se voit quand même, ça ne m'empêche pas d'aider tout en distillant du libre, enfin je distille des propors "extrémistes" depuis 2003 sur ce forum, c'est pas maintenant que je vais m'arrêter  :Smile: 

----------

## nico_calais

C'est aussi de l'humour pour ma part  :Very Happy: 

Aucun de nous n'a brulé vif un windowsien ou un ubuntuiste. On est encore loin des fanatiques religieux   :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

Quoique un bon feu par les températures qui courent ne serais pas de refus   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kopp

Avec du bois, le feu c'est mieux. L'odeur de cochon grillé, c'est pas terrible ! Ou alors on rase les poils avant !

----------

## d2_racing

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   
> 
> Je regrette la mentalité extrémiste de nombreuses personnes ici... qui parfois de surcroit n'utilise même plus Gentoo... 
> 
> ... qui plus est des modos  
> ...

 

Tu as raison, le forum Français n'est pas beaucoup actif, par contre tous ceux qui sont en Anglais, c'est comme d'habitude, il y a pas mal d'actions.

----------

## Mickael

Salut tout le monde,

je cherche des infos pour migrer vers Xorg en full hal + evdev, vous pourriez me filer quelques liens svp. Je n'ai rien trouvé!

----------

## guilc

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> je cherche des infos pour migrer vers Xorg en full hal + evdev, vous pourriez me filer quelques liens svp. Je n'ai rien trouvé!

 

Heu, j'ai pas de doc sosu le coude, mais franchement y a besoin de rien :

1) emerge xorg-server avec INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

2) ne pas oublier le rc-update add hald default, sinon X va démarrer sans périphériques  :Laughing: 

3) Configurer le clavier pour avoir la bonne disposition :

```
# cat /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keymap">

    <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-keymap</append>

  </match>

  <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

    <!-- Option "XkbModel" "pc105" -->

    <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

    <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

    <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">fr</merge>

    <append key="input.xkb.options" type="strlist">compose:menu</append>

  </match>

</deviceinfo>
```

Si y a un touchpad synaptics, moi pas savoir, moi pas avoir, mais google est gentil, et donne des exemple de conf, dans le même fichier de conf

Tu peux virer tout ce qui touche aux périphs d'entrée dans le xorg.conf, ça ne sert plus

4) /etc/init.d/hald start

5) /etc/init.d/xdm restart

C'est tout !

Exemple, mon xorg.conf après opération. Il ne reste que la section pour la CG pour choisir le driver libre ou proprio, et configurer ce driver :

```
# cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

# proprio

Section "Device"

    VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName   "NV17 [GeForce4 MX 420]"

    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

    Identifier  "Video-proprio"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option      "NvAGP"                 "2"

    Option      "NoLogo"                "true"

    Option      "RenderAccel"           "true"

    Option      "DPI"                   "98x98" # 98dpi est meilleur pour les fontes que 96

    #Option      "UseEdidDpi"            "false"

    Option      "FlatPanelProperties"   "Scaling = Native"

    #Option      "DynamicTwinView"       "false"

    #Option      "ModeValidation"        "AllowInterlacedModes"

EndSection

# libre

Section "Device"

    VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName   "NV17 [GeForce4 MX 420]"

    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

    Identifier  "Video-libre"

    Driver      "nv"

    Option      "AccelMethod"           "EXA"

    Option      "AllowDualLinkModes"    "true"

    #Option      "MigrationHeuristic"    "greedy"

EndSection

# On conserve une section Screen pour sélectionner le driver de la CG

Section "Screen"

    Identifier      "Ecran"

    #Device          "Video-libre"

    Device          "Video-proprio"

EndSection

```

----------

## ppg

[quote="guilc"] *Mickael wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Exemple, mon xorg.conf après opération. Il ne reste que la section pour la CG pour choisir le driver libre ou proprio, et configurer ce driver :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Sinon on peut garder son ancien xorg.conf, les sections gérées par Hal + evdev seront ignorées. (Bien penser à enlever RgbPath, sinon Xorg ne démarre pas).

Par contre, je sais pas si les écrans configurés en dual screen fonctionnent si on enlève les sections les concernant (je pense que oui, mais comme j'ai pas viré mes inputs devices, je suis pas sûr).

----------

## Magic Banana

BadVista annonce sa victoire !

----------

## Temet

Parmis les 9 ou 10 bonnes résolutions qui "abondaient dans ton sens" ... y en avait pas une qui parlait d'arrêter de critiquer systématiquement Microsoft?

Enfin je dis ça...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gregool

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> BadVista annonce sa victoire !

 

ils peuvent savourer, leur propagande a porté ses fruits.

Grace à eux ou pas, toujours utile que ce système a effectivement un étiquette de lamentable echec.

quelqu'un a t'il essayé la version free de se7en ? parait que c'est pareil...

----------

## titoucha

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Parmis les 9 ou 10 bonnes résolutions qui "abondaient dans ton sens" ... y en avait pas une qui parlait d'arrêter de critiquer systématiquement Microsoft?
> 
> Enfin je dis ça... 

 

Oui en même temps il ne faut pas tomber dans l'excès inverse et ne pas oser critiquer un mauvais produit M$

----------

## kwenspc

Les résolutions sont spécialement faites pour ne pas être respectée

----------

## Oupsman

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   Parmis les 9 ou 10 bonnes résolutions qui "abondaient dans ton sens" ... y en avait pas une qui parlait d'arrêter de critiquer systématiquement Microsoft?
> 
> Enfin je dis ça...  
> 
> Oui en même temps il ne faut pas tomber dans l'excès inverse et ne pas oser critiquer un mauvais produit M$

 

le souci étant que tout produit microsoft est un mauvais produit pour vous  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## titoucha

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*    *Temet wrote:*   Parmis les 9 ou 10 bonnes résolutions qui "abondaient dans ton sens" ... y en avait pas une qui parlait d'arrêter de critiquer systématiquement Microsoft?
> 
> Enfin je dis ça...  
> 
> Oui en même temps il ne faut pas tomber dans l'excès inverse et ne pas oser critiquer un mauvais produit M$ 
> ...

 

Je n'ai jamais dis ça, mais quand on voit comment les utilisateurs s'accrochent à XP pour ne pas passer à vista, je pense qu'il doit avoir un bon produit et un mauvais dans le cas précis.

----------

## Oupsman

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*    *titoucha wrote:*    *Temet wrote:*   Parmis les 9 ou 10 bonnes résolutions qui "abondaient dans ton sens" ... y en avait pas une qui parlait d'arrêter de critiquer systématiquement Microsoft?
> 
> Enfin je dis ça...  
> 
> Oui en même temps il ne faut pas tomber dans l'excès inverse et ne pas oser critiquer un mauvais produit M$ 
> ...

 

La résistance au changement ... Il n'y a que ça comme explication rationnelle à cet immobilisme forcené  ...

----------

## jerep6

Salut, je viens de m'apercevoir que depuis que je suis passé à OpenOffice.org 3 je n'ai plus de dictionnaire.

Il est spécifié que la version 3 d'openoffice supporte myspell. Celui-ci est installé mais il ne s'intègre pas avec OOo.

Il y a t'il une subtilité que j'ai zappé avec myspell ou bien faut il utiliser l'ancienne méthode ?

J'utilise la version binaire de OOo.

----------

## DidgeriDude

Regarde peut-être du côté de app-admin/eselect-oodict

----------

## jerep6

Je n'ai pas réussi avec app-admin/eselect-oodict. Du coup j'ai installé les dico comme pour la version 2.

----------

## Magic Banana

L'April vient de voir son nombre d'adhérents dépasser 4000 ! L'objectif étant d'atteindre rapidement les 5000, rejoignez-nous !

----------

## Magic Banana

La pile 3D de Xorg est maintenant 100% libre.

----------

## E11

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*    *Oupsman wrote:*    *titoucha wrote:*    *Temet wrote:*   Parmis les 9 ou 10 bonnes résolutions qui "abondaient dans ton sens" ... y en avait pas une qui parlait d'arrêter de critiquer systématiquement Microsoft?
> 
> Enfin je dis ça...  
> 
> Oui en même temps il ne faut pas tomber dans l'excès inverse et ne pas oser critiquer un mauvais produit M$ 
> ...

 

Pour avoir pu tester les deux, je peux te dire que vraiment XP est un paradis par rapport à Vista... 

C'est vrai que je suis pas non plus un grand utilisateur windows -- vu que ça ne me sert que pour mes jeux vidéo -- mais même malgré ça, vista reste insupportable sur tout un nombre de points par rapport à XP ! (configuration, mémoire/machine requise pour son simple fonctionnement,... même  en l'absence de directX10, XP est bien plus cool...!)

----------

## titoucha

Ce n'est donc pas une résistance aux changements mais bien un problème de produit.

----------

## nico_calais

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Ce n'est donc pas une résistance aux changements mais bien un problème de produit.

 

Je me rappelle quand on m'a demendé d'installer des portables poour un service qui allait ouvrir. On les a reçu avec vista. Même la 3G (Orange business) ne fonctionnait tout simplement pas avec. J'ai téléphonné à HP pour downgrader windows, ils ne m'ont même pas laissé finir la phrase. Ils m'ont direct renvoyé un cd windows XP. A mon avis, c'etait pas rare la demande de downgrade.

Et par la suite, la 3G fonctionnait correctement sous windows XP.

Bon j'arrête là, ça me fait bizarre de parler de windows là   :Confused: 

----------

## pititjo

Je n'ai jamais utilisé Vista et je n'ai pas beaucoup utilisé XP toutefois je me méfie pas mal de la force de l'habitude.

Je prendrais MS Office comme exemple. Tout le monde est habitué à Office 2003 si bien que quand Office 2007 est sortit avec sa gueule bizare tout le monde a dit qu'il était nul et tout le monde y est aller de ses bons arguments. Quand pourtant j'ai eu à utiliser, un peu malgré moi, Office 2007 j'ai été très agréablement surpris. Certes il consomme une mémoire folle (quoi que je n'ai pas regardé en détail, j'avais un boulot à finir) et certes il a une tête pas habituelle, mais cette tête est plutôt agréable à utiliser quand on sort de ses petites habitudes et qu'on prend la peine de s'en faire d'autres. Il n'y a rien que l'on ne m'est dit pouvoir faire avec Office 2003 qui ne soit pas faisable avec 2007. Microsoft a osé changer l'ergonomie d'un traitement de texte ! Ils ont dépoussiéré cette interface que l'on se traîne depuis les premiers jours de l'interface graphique mais comme tout le monde avait l'habitude de l'ancienne, ils se sont fait critiquer assez sévèrement.

Au passage, j'aurais attendu de tels changements plutôt du côté de Open Office ou consort. Aujourd'hui, formats et libertés mise à part, je trouve Office 2007 plus agréable à utiliser que Open Office mais sans doute parce que je n'avais à la base l'habitude d'aucun des deux.

----------

## salamandrix

Un peu d'orthographe... et de grammaire  :Smile:  Merci  :Very Happy: 

```
Déterminer graphiquement pour combien de bouteilles le prix de revient est identique, [b]quelque[/b] soit le tarif choisi.
```

quelque ou quel que ?

Personnellement je pense plus à quel que mais on m'a mis le doute...

----------

## titoucha

J'ai passé ta phrase à la moulinette d'Antidote et en ressort que c'est quel que en deux mots.

----------

## gregool

Quel que...

La technique de sioux, remplacer par Quoi ou Quelle.

Quoi que ce soit, Quelle que soit votre réponse

----------

## kopp

Surtout, vu que tu as du subjonctif derrière, faut bien un "que" qui l'introduise...

----------

## salamandrix

Merci à vous.

Une majorité de gens me proposaient « quelque » ce m'avait vraiment mis un doute.

----------

## ghoti

Et pour corser un peu les choses :

 *Quote:*   

> Quel que soit le tarif qu'il choisisse

 

mais

 *Quote:*   

> Quelque tarif qu'il choisisse

 

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

## kopp

Vas-y papy, raconte-nous la langue française ...   :Laughing: 

----------

## titoucha

Un peu de respect pour les personnes d'âge mûr.

----------

## ghoti

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Vas-y papy, raconte-nous la langue française ...  

 

Hé hé, de mon temps, on ne jurait que par "Le Bon Usage", de Monsieur Maurice Grevisse  :Wink: 

@Titoucha : laisse, il faut bien que jeunesse se passe  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## kopp

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*   Vas-y papy, raconte-nous la langue française ...   
> 
> Hé hé, de mon temps, on ne jurait que par "Le Bon Usage", de Monsieur Maurice Grevisse 
> 
> @Titoucha : laisse, il faut bien que jeunesse se passe  

 

Ah oui, j'en avais entendu parler... la tendre ironie, la grammaire française expliquée par un Belge  :Smile: 

Je le pressentais un peu, ce bouquin, et j'en avais oublié le titre, merci  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Allez-y, faites moi mal, je retarde de combien de mois pour ne pas avoir vu que d2_racing était devenu modo?  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

Sa ne fait pas longtemps que je l'ai remarqué.   :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

d2_racing est modo ?

Faut vraiment que je vienne plus souvent !

EDIT : ah, mais pas dans la section French... j'avais peut-être remarqué alors... peut-être...

----------

## boozo

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Allez-y, faites moi mal, je retarde de combien de mois pour ne pas avoir vu que d2_racing était devenu modo?

 

Oh rien... une paille !   :Wink: 

*joke* Voilà ce que c'est de passer son temps à se mesurer les raid  :p

Dans la série, j'ai trouvé ce post assez savoureux   :Laughing:  (surtout de la part d'un modo aussi "borderline" ! Mais où va le monde ???!  :Mr. Green:   )

----------

## titoucha

Il n'y a rien à rajouter, MDR

Au fait que deviennent nos deux autres modos, j'ai nommé @yoyo et @kernelsensei

----------

## xaviermiller

Ah, il devra combattre les spam et les trolls ?

Youpie, y aura plus rien dans la section french  :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dans la série, j'ai trouvé ce post assez savoureux   (surtout de la part d'un modo aussi "borderline" ! Mais où va le monde ???!   )

 

J'avoue que ce modo là, il est un peu limite. Si on en changeait ? :p

----------

## kwenspc

kopp pour modo allez!

----------

## Mickael

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> kopp pour modo allez!

 

s'pas possible, Trevoke est sur le coup depuis bien trop longtemps

----------

## Temet

Trevoke ?

Il passe encore ici?  :Laughing: 

----------

## boozo

Bah déjà Trevoke n'est dispo qu'à 80% de son temps (Ben oui ! Le vendredi ? Non, c'est vraiment pas possible  :p )

et pis bon, j'aimerai bien que nous lui laissassions longtemps encore son petit rôle d'Iznogoud - faut jamais tuer un mythe  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Mickael

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Bah déjà Trevoke n'est dispo qu'à 80% de son temps (Ben oui ! Le vendredi ? Non, c'est vraiment pas possible  :p )
> 
> et pis bon, j'aimerai bien que nous lui laissassions longtemps encore son petit rôle d'Iznogoud - faut jamais tuer un mythe 

 

Maintenant que tu le dis, c'est pas faut, de plus il se met à boire......  :Mr. Green:  et à poster dans un état d'ébriété très avancé....

----------

## geekounet

 *kopp wrote:*   

>  *boozo wrote:*   
> 
> Dans la série, j'ai trouvé ce post assez savoureux   (surtout de la part d'un modo aussi "borderline" ! Mais où va le monde ???!   ) 
> 
> J'avoue que ce modo là, il est un peu limite. Si on en changeait ? :p

 

Bon alors... le prochain qui sort une idée comme ça je ban à vue, compris ?!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ppg

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*    *boozo wrote:*   
> 
> Dans la série, j'ai trouvé ce post assez savoureux   (surtout de la part d'un modo aussi "borderline" ! Mais où va le monde ???!   ) 
> 
> J'avoue que ce modo là, il est un peu limite. Si on en changeait ? :p 
> ...

 

Mais non faut pas le changer, il fait de l'humour pour se rattraper    :Razz: 

----------

## geekounet

 *ppg wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*    *kopp wrote:*    *boozo wrote:*   
> 
> Dans la série, j'ai trouvé ce post assez savoureux   (surtout de la part d'un modo aussi "borderline" ! Mais où va le monde ???!   ) 
> 
> J'avoue que ce modo là, il est un peu limite. Si on en changeait ? :p 
> ...

 

Ha ouais tu crois que je plaisante ? Tu veux tester ?   :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing: 

----------

## yoyo

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Au fait que deviennent nos deux autres modos, j'ai nommé @yoyo et @kernelsensei

 Je ne sais pas pour @k_s mais moi je me suis désengagé de tout lien avec geekounet ...   :Laughing: 

Blague à part il est vrai que je ne me loggue plus très souvent et que je contribue très peu à  la vie ici (le dernier en date c'est pour une config alsa/webcam et je n'ai pas eu de retour à mon post ...) mais je lis régulièrement les différents posts (quasiment tous) en pointillé au cours de la journée.

J'ai pensé plus d'une fois à suivre le chemin d'Anigel mais je me rends compte qu'il vient encore moins souvent que moi et je n'ai pas envie de décrocher complètement de f.g.o ...   :Embarassed: 

Enjoy !

----------

## titoucha

Bien content d'avoir de tes nouvelles @yoyo.

----------

## Magic Banana

Je vous invite à signer la pétition "Stop aux brevets logiciels". Elle est lancée au niveau européen et affiche déjà plus de 10000 signataires :

 *La pétition wrote:*   

> Nous exhortons nos législateurs
> 
>     * à voter des clarifications juridiques nationales au droit matériel des brevets afin d'écarter tout brevet logiciel ;
> 
>     * à invalider toutes les revendications accordées sur des brevets qui peuvent être enfreints par un logiciel tournant sur un appareil programmable ;
> ...

 

Sinon, je viens de lire la rétrospective 2008 sur le logiciel libre et les sujets afférents. Et bien c'est du très beau boulot ! Bravo aux auteurs !

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut  :Wink: 

Eh oui, toujours vivant et je fais mes rondes sur le forum, par contre c'est vrai que je ne poste plus comme un malade. Les cours, le sport, la vie sociale... ça prend du temps aussi.

----------

## truc

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> à suivre le chemin d'Anigel

 

Euh, sans vouloir être trop indiscret, il a fait quoi de spécial?

----------

## xaviermiller

Il s'est retiré (oops, j'ai rompu mon silence sur ce thread  :Razz: )

----------

## truc

ah ça!

Bah, rien que pour le 'status' de 'Bodhisattva', faut quitter celui de modo! on gagne tellement au change pour l'égo  :Razz: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Voilà ce que font nos modos  :Laughing: 

----------

## Gronono

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Voilà ce que font nos modos 

 

Pour être modo, il faut être bricoleur ??

----------

## swilmet

Pour la pétition des brevets logiciels il est mis België comme pays !!

La Belgique s'est pas encore séparée à ce que je sache, d'ailleurs on a un nouveau premier ministre (Rompuy).

----------

## xaviermiller

Bon, j'en peux plus, je retrolle : Why Windows Must Go Open Source

----------

## titoucha

Il a craqué, il a craqué   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Et après les bugs, les moustiques

----------

## guilc

Rohlala, dans le genre choc du geek : ce soir, je viens de passer de mon bon vieux P4 Northwood 2.8GHz avec 1Go de ram(bus) à un petit Core2 Quad Q9300 avec 4G de ram. Bah ça fait un sacré choc la différence  :Smile: 

Pi ça compile viiiiiiite avec un petit -j5   :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Rohlala, dans le genre choc du geek : ce soir, je viens de passer de mon bon vieux P4 Northwood 2.8GHz avec 1Go de ram(bus) à un petit Core2 Quad Q9300 avec 4G de ram. Bah ça fait un sacré choc la différence 
> 
> Pi ça compile viiiiiiite avec un petit -j5  

 

-j5 seulement? Tu peux monter sans problème à -j8, c'est ce que j'ai sur le mien et même avec ça il est pas à genoux, tout reste fluide. (Mais ça c'est peut-être dû au fait que mon système est en RAID0 soft, vu qu'habituellement une mise à jour utilise beaucoup le disque)

----------

## guilc

Bah l'habitude du -j(NB_CPU + 1)

J'ai vu des gens qui ajoutaient d'ailleurs une limite en load : MAKEOPTS="-j6 -l8" par exemple. Faudra que je tente un peu. En même temps, je voudrais pas mettre à genoux mes IO (pas de RAID, juste 1 disque SATA2)

En même temps, je suis pas plus pressé que ça pour les compilations. J'ai pris un quad core pour mon soft de traitement photos qui parallélise un max  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  J'ai pris un quad core pour mon soft de traitement photos qui parallélise un max 

 

ton soft? tu en parles pas sur ton site (j'y passe de temps à autres), c'est open source?  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*    J'ai pris un quad core pour mon soft de traitement photos qui parallélise un max  
> 
> ton soft? tu en parles pas sur ton site (j'y passe de temps à autres), c'est open source? 

 

Non, j'en parle pas sur mon site, et c'est carrément pas open-source (bouh :p). Mais pour le traitement photo RAW sous Linux, (et même sous windows), y a pas mieux (oui, je peux pas encaisser Lightroom, alors que certains ne jurent que par lui). Aucun soft open-source ne peut rivaliser malheureusement.

Avec ça, ça devrait pas être difficile de savoir de quoi je parle (en plus il est dans mon overlay  :Laughing: )

----------

## kwenspc

Ce que je voulais dire par "ton soft", quelque chose que toi tu aurais codé. Apparemment tu utilises biblepro donc

----------

## guilc

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Ce que je voulais dire par "ton soft", quelque chose que toi tu aurais codé. Apparemment tu utilises biblepro donc

 

Ah oui non, effectivement. "Mon soft" == le soft que j'utilise, pas le soft que j'ai codé  :Smile: 

C'est quand même un domaine ultra pointu, pas évident le code dans ce domaine, même si j'ai quelques rudiments dans le domaine de par mes études.

----------

## yoyo

Hello,

 *guilc wrote:*   

> En même temps, je voudrais pas mettre à genoux mes IO (pas de RAID, juste 1 disque SATA2)

   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Avec 4Go de Ram je ne vois pas pour quel soft tu aurais des IO lors des compilations (mis à part OOo et encore ...). Il te suffit de monter le répertoire de travail de portage (/var/tmp/portage par défaut il me semble) sur 3Go en tmpfs et les seules OI que tu auras surviendront à la fin de l'emerge lors de la copie effective sur ton /. Voir l'article sur gentoofr sur le sujet par exemple : http://www.gentoofr.org/tmpfs.html.

Et en se qui concerne les softs photos, tu as entendu parler de G'MIC ? Je n'y connais rien dans ce domaine mais j'ai vu passer une news sur DLFP alors je relaie ...

Enjoy !

----------

## guilc

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et en se qui concerne les softs photos, tu as entendu parler de G'MIC ? Je n'y connais rien dans ce domaine mais j'ai vu passer une news sur DLFP alors je relaie ...
> 
> 

 

Ca, ça utilise la lib greyc-storation, digikam l'utilise aussi.

Mais par contre, pour le traitement des RAW issus d'appareil photo, ça fait pas. Il y a bien dcraw en libre, utilisé par digikam ou ufraw, mais ça n'arrive clairement pas à la cheville des softs pro payants, même si ça a fait des gros progrès ces derniers temps.

----------

## Oupsman

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *yoyo wrote:*   
> 
> Et en se qui concerne les softs photos, tu as entendu parler de G'MIC ? Je n'y connais rien dans ce domaine mais j'ai vu passer une news sur DLFP alors je relaie ...
> 
>  
> ...

 

UFraw n'étant pas compatible avec les RAW en mode hautes lumières qui sortent de mon 40D, j'avoue que j'ai tendance à utiliser Bibble Pro qui s'en tire très bien

PS : Guilc, t'as testé la béta 5 ?

----------

## nico_calais

Elle est belle geekounet  :Very Happy: 

----------

## geekounet

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> Elle est belle geekounet 

 

Ouais ouais, je ban à vie le prochain qui rigole   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Woah, j'avais pas vu QUI c'était !

La loose!

----------

## Oupsman

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *nico_calais wrote:*   Elle est belle geekounet  
> 
> Ouais ouais, je ban à vie le prochain qui rigole  

 

Je compatis geekounet. Si si !

----------

## Trevoke

Je rigole  :Smile: 

----------

## Dismantr

T'inquiètes il ne t'aurait pas banni, tout de même : même les modos ont une âme  :Smile:  ^^

----------

## nico_calais

 *Dismantr wrote:*   

> T'inquiètes il ne t'aurait pas banni, tout de même : même les modos ont une âme  ^^

 

Surtout que je me serai bien vu dans une situation comme celle là ^^

----------

## Oupsman

 *Dismantr wrote:*   

> T'inquiètes il ne t'aurait pas banni, tout de même : même les modos ont une âme  ^^

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:  t'es sérieux là   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## yoyo

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *Dismantr wrote:*   T'inquiètes il ne t'aurait pas banni, tout de même : même les modos ont une âme  ^^   t'es sérieux là   

 Ben, quel est l'état après modo ???   :Wink: 

Du coup, je dirai même que nous sommes les seuls à avoir une âme ici !   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kopp

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*    *Dismantr wrote:*   T'inquiètes il ne t'aurait pas banni, tout de même : même les modos ont une âme  ^^   t'es sérieux là    Ben, quel est l'état après modo ???  
> 
> Du coup, je dirai même que nous sommes les seuls à avoir une âme ici !  

 

Ou bien peut-être n'y a-t-il que les modos qui ont une âme qui peuvent passer à l'état suivant de bodhisattva  .... C'est pour ça que tu es coincé au poste Yoyo :p

----------

## Trevoke

Bon, j'ai une nouvelle signature sur le Nid a Trolls moi  :Cool: 

----------

## titoucha

Venez sur le nid à troll pour qu'il y ai un peu plus de vie.

----------

## Dismantr

Ouais, j'en conviens : Vive le nid à Trolls !

Sinon, cette histoire d'âme me rappelle un Weber : l'empire des Anges -> je savais bien qu'il avait trouvé l'inspiration quelquepart : le système de modération Gentoo Forums !

Et au dessus du Bodhisattva, il y a Dieu ?

----------

## geekounet

 *Dismantr wrote:*   

> Et au dessus du Bodhisattva, il y a Dieu ?

 

Ouais mais je préfère rester proche de vous autres, pauvres mortels. Là bas je m'ennuyais.  :Smile: 

----------

## ppg

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *Dismantr wrote:*   Et au dessus du Bodhisattva, il y a Dieu ? 
> 
> Ouais mais je préfère rester proche de vous autres, pauvres mortels. Là bas je m'ennuyais. 

 

C'est parce que Dieu il aime pas les petits diables de freebsd que geekounet reste modo   :Razz: 

----------

## titoucha

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *Dismantr wrote:*   Et au dessus du Bodhisattva, il y a Dieu ? 
> 
> Ouais mais je préfère rester proche de vous autres, pauvres mortels. Là bas je m'ennuyais. 

 

Super trop gentil   :Laughing: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Prêt pour la freaky date du moment (désolé, je n'ai pas trouvé de terme français...) ?

```
#!/bin/sh

until [ `date +%s` = 1234567890 ]

do

    sleep 1

    current_date=`date +%s`

    echo `expr 1234567890 - $current_date`

done

echo "Happy freaky UNIX date!"
```

Bon, je viens de pondre le code et j'avais comme qui dirait des contraintes de temps serrées... Désolé donc pour l'efficacité toute relative (deux appels à date...).  :Laughing: 

----------

## Magic Banana

"Happy freaky UNIX date!"  :Razz: 

----------

## truc

Bon, les tome 1&2 de ce thread rentrent tout deux dans le top 10 des threads les plus actives.

Tout ca pour dire, au'il va bientot falloir splitter tout le bouzin Nb 2 qui devient passablement important  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

Arf, pas faux, je fais un nouveau thread.  :Smile: 

...et donc la suite c'est ici  :Wink: 

----------

